# Domani



## francoff (19 Febbraio 2017)

Parto . Per motivi di lavoro starò via un mese circa


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Parto . Per motivi di lavoro starò via un mese circa


Però puoi restare in contatto con noi...vero?


----------



## francoff (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però puoi restare in contatto con noi...vero?


Si . Vado a Tangeri c è internet una bella città con un bel lungomare e un paio di ristoranti italiani veramente notevoli .


----------



## Divì (19 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Parto . Per motivi di lavoro starò via un mese circa


Stia con noi, qui con noi, si rilassi da ora in poi........ questo è il bello di internet


----------



## francoff (19 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Stia con noi, qui con noi, si rilassi da ora in poi........ questo è il bello di internet


 Buon cammello a tutti


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Parto . Per motivi di lavoro starò via un mese circa


Beh [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] sarà piacevole leggerti anche da Tangeri..se poi ci racconti anche la città sarà altrettanto piacevole


----------



## francoff (19 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] sarà piacevole leggerti anche da Tangeri..se poi ci racconti anche la città sarà altrettanto piacevole


La città la conosco bene , come il nord Marocco . Mi piace ci sto bene . Una umanità incredibile bellissimi rapporti umani


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> La città la conosco bene , come il nord Marocco . Mi piace ci sto bene . Una umanità incredibile bellissimi rapporti umani


Bello


----------



## mistral (19 Febbraio 2017)

Buon viaggio e buon lavoro in tutti i sensi.


----------



## trilobita (19 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Parto . Per motivi di lavoro starò via un mese circa


Un mese?Auguri...


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Un mese?Auguri...


Appunto.


----------



## Woland (19 Febbraio 2017)

*Il tè nel deserto...*

Come ho letto di Tangeri ho pensato subito al film...

"Una stella nera appare, un punto oscuro nel chiarore del cielo notturno.  Luogo oscuro e punto di passaggio verso il riposo. Tendi la mano,  trapassa il fine tessuto di questo cielo protettivo, riposa". 

Anche se per motivi di lavoro, in bocca al lupo e buon viaggio Franco.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Si . Vado a Tangeri c è internet una bella città con un bel lungomare e un paio di ristoranti italiani veramente notevoli .


:up:


----------



## francoff (19 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto.


Perché ? Cosa potrà succedere che non sia già successo ?


----------



## francoff (19 Febbraio 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Come ho letto di Tangeri ho pensato subito al film...
> 
> "Una stella nera appare, un punto oscuro nel chiarore del cielo notturno.  Luogo oscuro e punto di passaggio verso il riposo. Tendi la mano,  trapassa il fine tessuto di questo cielo protettivo, riposa".
> 
> Anche se per motivi di lavoro, in bocca al lupo e buon viaggio Franco.


È una bella città moderna . Quando ci vado mi piace . Altrimenti ci sono posti meno noti ma decisamente più magici


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Febbraio 2017)

Buon viaggio, buon lavoro e... resta con noi :up:

Mi farebbe piacere, se ne hai voglia naturalmente, qualche racconto della città


----------



## Divì (19 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Perché ? Cosa potrà succedere che non sia già successo ?


Sei un saggio


----------



## francoff (19 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Sei un saggio


Saggio e un po' troppo . Se deve succedere meglio adesso che tra un anno , un anno magari trascorso tra litigi , sospiri , recriminazioni


----------



## francoff (19 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Buon viaggio, buon lavoro e... resta con noi :up:
> 
> Mi farebbe piacere, se ne hai voglia naturalmente, qualche racconto della città


Certo . Vuoi sapere già ora qualcosa ? La conosco bene come conosco bene il Marocco


----------



## void (19 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Sei un saggio


Condivido. Può essere una cosa positiva per te e per lei. Per capire cosa volete veramente. Per ritrovare te stesso.
Tu sei una persona razionale, e hai fatto ancora una volta una scelta razionale. Se è te che vuole, come ti ha detto, ti aspetterà, se e' altrimenti non avrebbe fatto differenza.
Buon lavoro.


----------



## void (19 Febbraio 2017)

Anche io vado spesso in trasferta all'estero, in medio oriente, ma sono posti che non mi piacciono molto, e le trasferte aumentanonimi il mio senso di disagio.


----------



## francoff (19 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Anche io vado spesso in trasferta all'estero, in medio oriente (UAE, Oman, Kuwait ecc.), ma non mi piacciono molto.


Sono arabi ma la situazione socioeconomica tra i paesi del golfo è il nord Africa e' diversissima . Di conseguenza anche la considerazione dell europeo


----------



## void (19 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono arabi ma la situazione socioeconomica tra i paesi del golfo è il nord Africa e' diversissima . Di conseguenza anche la considerazione dell europeo


Si immagino. Anche i paesaggi del nord Africa devono essere molto più belli


----------



## trilobita (19 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Saggio e un po' troppo . Se deve succedere meglio adesso che tra un anno , un anno magari trascorso tra litigi , sospiri , recriminazioni


Perciò ti ho fatto gli auguri...


----------



## francoff (20 Febbraio 2017)

questa notte l abbiamo passata a parlare. Abbiamo svisferato discusso, le ho insinuato dubbi, voglio che quello che sta facendo sia quello che vuole ..... lei mi ha risposto, mi ha chiesto scusa, in che modo lo vedo ora...sono stato sincero su tutto..


----------



## iosolo (20 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> questa notte l abbiamo passata a parlare. Abbiamo svisferato discusso, le ho insinuato dubbi, voglio che quello che sta facendo sia quello che vuole ..... lei mi ha risposto, mi ha chiesto scusa, in che modo lo vedo ora...sono stato sincero su tutto..


Ti ha convinto, che è quello che vuole?! 

Tu gli hai insinuato quali dubbi?! che anche tu andrai a cercare altrove? che stai pensando di andartene?!


----------



## francoff (20 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ti ha convinto, che è quello che vuole?!
> 
> Tu gli hai insinuato quali dubbi?! che anche tu andrai a cercare altrove? che stai pensando di andartene?!



dubbi sul suo restare...se veramente è la scelta giusta per lei, che se sono i figli a farla restare io e lei saremo sempre genitori, che deve restare per noi come coppia....che tra noi sarà durissima ricostruire e potrebbe, molto probabilmente, trovarsi senza l' uno e senza l' altro... che ora la vedo come un paio di tette ed una figa....non come la mia donna


----------



## iosolo (20 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> dubbi sul suo restare...se veramente è la scelta giusta per lei, che se sono i figli a farla restare io e lei saremo sempre genitori, che deve restare per noi come coppia....che tra noi sarà durissima ricostruire e potrebbe, molto probabilmente, trovarsi senza l' uno e senza l' altro... che ora la vedo come un paio di tette ed una figa....non come la mia donna


L'hai affondata?! 

Tu sei stato veramente sincero?! sei sicuro che è solo una figa?! 
Mentire a lei va bene, mentire a te stesso è da sciocchi. 

Comunque è quello che faccio anch'io con mio marito, sono brutalmente sincera e a volte anche brutalmente bugiarda... voglio che non abbia dubbi nel restare con me. Nessuno. 
Non voglio che rimanga per convenienza... sarà dura, sarà difficile... solo se tieni davvero a me puoi restare.


----------



## francoff (20 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> L'hai affondata?!
> 
> Tu sei stato veramente sincero?! sei sicuro che è solo una figa?!
> Mentire a lei va bene, mentire a te stesso è da sciocchi.
> ...




certo che non è solo una figa! ma voglio essere brutale al limite del possibile....come per te non voglio che resti per altri motivi se non perchè tieni a me a noi. Poi questo pomeriggio tar di parto....per cui avrà modo di guardarsi dentro e riflettere


----------



## iosolo (20 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> certo che non è solo una figa! ma voglio essere brutale al limite del possibile....come per te non voglio che resti per altri motivi se non perchè tieni a me a noi. Poi questo pomeriggio tar di parto....per cui avrà modo di guardarsi dentro e riflettere


Anche tu! 

Potrai guardarti dentro con un po' di tranquillità.


----------



## trilobita (20 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> dubbi sul suo restare...se veramente è la scelta giusta per lei, che se sono i figli a farla restare io e lei saremo sempre genitori, che deve restare per noi come coppia....che tra noi sarà durissima ricostruire e potrebbe, molto probabilmente, trovarsi senza l' uno e senza l' altro... che ora la vedo come un paio di tette ed una figa....non come la mia donna


Ciao,Franco.
Dici senza uno e senza l'altro,perche?
Pensi che se lei più avanti avesse un ripensamento,l'altro non la rivorrebbe?


----------



## francoff (20 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao,Franco.
> Dici senza uno e senza l'altro,perche?
> Pensi che se lei più avanti avesse un ripensamento,l'altro non la rivorrebbe?



scusami ma che cavolo di domande mi fai? cerca di capire il significato che c' è dietro...non fare sempre l analisi grammaticale ....cerca di capire cosa si intende e sottende


----------



## trilobita (20 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> scusami ma che cavolo di domande mi fai? cerca di capire il significato che c' è dietro...non fare sempre l analisi grammaticale ....cerca di capire cosa si intende e sottende


Purtroppo non mi è chiaro,ma non è un problema,tranquillo,va bene così.


----------



## francoff (20 Febbraio 2017)

Ragazzi parto, vado in aeroporto..


----------



## Divì (20 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ragazzi parto, vado in aeroporto..


:abbraccio:

Buon viaggio


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



francoff ha detto:


> Ragazzi parto, vado in aeroporto..


Buon imbarco!!! Immagino là sarà già primavera inoltrata..!!


----------



## stany (21 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> certo che non è solo una figa! ma voglio essere brutale al limite del possibile....come per te non voglio che resti per altri motivi se non perchè tieni a me a noi. Poi questo pomeriggio tar di parto....per cui avrà modo di guardarsi dentro e riflettere


Sai Franco...l'estremizzazione prosaica che hai fatto credo proprio ti serva per staccarti da lei,per questo periodo, lungo; per non vederla con gli occhi innamorati, ma invece con cinismo e distanza, come guarderesti ad un corpo da usare,senza emozioni, come potrebbe essere quello di una prostituta. E lo fai per tutelarli, per non soffrire e non coinvolgerti sentimentalmente . Un'assicurazione sui sentimenti  . Ma sai che non è così; tu la rivuoi completa, il corpo, la mente ed il cuore. Ma questa  garanzia nessuno ce l'ha. Anch'io le dissi che qualora avessimo deciso di continuare, io avrei "preteso" che non fosse solo in nome del figlio ; anche se lei disse subito che invece il presupposto sarebbe stato quello.  Anche se mi parve che il margine per un "mio" recupero ci fosse. Nel tuo caso sei riuscito fin da subito a chiarire, a riappropriarti della sessualità della coppia, e ti pare che sia stato troppo semplice. Forse doveva essere così: semplice nel rito fisico mentale ed emozionale, semplice e breve perché non c'era alternativa:vi siete ritrovati e siete sempre voi.
Dammi retta, parti tranquillo e cerca di goderti questa lontananza per scaricare tutte le tensioni affidandoti alla tua idea di rapporto che vuoi con lei. 
Buon lavoro (stavo per dire buona vacanza).


----------



## francoff (21 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Sai Franco...l'estremizzazione prosaica che hai fatto credo proprio ti serva per staccarti da lei,per questo periodo, lungo; per non vederla con gli occhi innamorati, ma invece con cinismo e distanza, come guarderesti ad un corpo da usare,senza emozioni, come potrebbe essere quello di una prostituta. E lo fai per tutelarli, per non soffrire e non coinvolgerti sentimentalmente . Un'assicurazione sui sentimenti  . Ma sai che non è così; tu la rivuoi completa, il corpo, la mente ed il cuore. Ma questa  garanzia nessuno ce l'ha. Anch'io le dissi che qualora avessimo deciso di continuare, io avrei "preteso" che non fosse solo in nome del figlio ; anche se lei disse subito che invece il presupposto sarebbe stato quello.  Anche se mi parve che il margine per un "mio" recupero ci fosse. Nel tuo caso sei riuscito fin da subito a chiarire, a riappropriarti della sessualità della coppia, e ti pare che sia stato troppo semplice. Forse doveva essere così: semplice nel rito fisico mentale ed emozionale, semplice e breve perché non c'era alternativa:vi siete ritrovati e siete sempre voi.
> Dammi retta, parti tranquillo e cerca di goderti questa lontananza per scaricare tutte le tensioni affidandoti alla tua idea di rapporto che vuoi con lei.
> Buon lavoro (stavo per dire buona vacanza).


Non è facile . Siamo partiti bene ma siamo solo partiti . Non ti puoi ,o forse sì , immaginare cosa ho nella mente nel cuore negli occhi ogni istante . Lei si era innamorata come è possibile che sia già finito tutto dopo 10 mesi di amore e menzogne ? Comunque qui ci sto bene .


----------



## Diletta (21 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non è facile . Siamo partiti bene ma siamo solo partiti .* Non ti puoi ,o forse sì , immaginare cosa ho nella mente nel cuore negli occhi ogni istante *. Lei si era innamorata come è possibile che sia già finito tutto dopo 10 mesi di amore e menzogne ? Comunque qui ci sto bene .




...togli pure il "forse" Franco.
Immaginiamo perfettamente quello che hai nella mente nel cuore negli occhi.
Forza e coraggio!


----------



## stany (21 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non è facile . Siamo partiti bene ma siamo solo partiti . Non ti puoi ,o forse sì , immaginare cosa ho nella mente nel cuore negli occhi ogni istante . Lei si era innamorata come è possibile che sia già finito tutto dopo 10 mesi di amore e menzogne ? Comunque qui ci sto bene .


Immagino perché lo sto vivendo!
Purtroppo c'è capitato....
Sta a noi non esagerare con l'immaginazione.
Questo mese vi servirà; a te per capire se per lei devi essere solo un corpo senza sentimenti,oppure una proposta globale.E la seconda è più dignitosa per voi,  ma ci devi credere.Non è facile,ma se lei ti aiuta sarà meno dura.
Un abbraccio


----------



## mistral (21 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non è facile . Siamo partiti bene ma siamo solo partiti . Non ti puoi ,o forse sì , immaginare cosa ho nella mente nel cuore negli occhi ogni istante . Lei si era innamorata come è possibile che sia già finito tutto dopo 10 mesi di amore e menzogne ? Comunque qui ci sto bene .


Lo si è detto spesso qui,il più delle volte le basi di quegli innamoramenti sono inesistenti.Sono voli pindarici del cervello epurati da ogni difficoltà quotidiana.Come la telenovela per la casalinga.
Quando si sfracellano contro la realtà assumono tutta un'altra dimensione e credo sia anche difficoltoso "sentire" ciò che faceva reggere il tutto.Anzi,una volta di fuori credo si faccia anche tanta fatica a rivedersi lì dentro.Nel tuo caso una frequentazione di sfuggita una volta a settimana  per un paio di ore ,immagino impegnato sopratutto a fare altro che non discorsi di vita ,non credo si possa definire così profondo.Ho chiesto spesso a mio marito che cosa gli piacesse di questa storia,ne sono uscite cose talmente inconsistenti che aveva persino vergogna a ripensarle.Davvero,cose da adolescenti di terza media del tipo " mi diceva che ero bello" "gli piaceva  come mi Vestivo" "mi voleva sempre baciare" " mi consultava  per ogni cosa ,la revisione della macchina,la lampadina fulminata" "mi metteva sul piedistallo" "quando parlavo mi faceva sentire un Dio".Un rapporto puramente egoistico basato sul dopaggio dell'ego.La stessa domanda fatta da me a lei ha prodotto la seguente risposta "avevo bisogno di conferme,un gioco che ha preso la mano,pendeva dalle mie labbra".Ognuno fagocitava dall'altro linfa per se stesso.
Innamoramento ed amore sono ben altro,il giusto termine  credo sia invaghimento per la situazione .
Se fosse stato qualcosa di più forte la scelta non saresti stato tu.Lei dice di aver scelto te,ora tu puoi decidere se scegliere lei oppure no.Siete pari.


----------



## Carola (21 Febbraio 2017)

Ma voi non trovate che spesso restare a casa siano scelte di comodo ?
Io non posso credere che X vivere sto distacco dalla realtà uno tradisca X mesi
Non voglio disilludere nessuno ne ferire 
Ma  mollare casa figli affetto sicurezze abitudini ...bah
X un uomo poi sehhhhh ...


Io L ho fatto di tradire X tanto ed ero innamorata tant'e'che è il mio compagno di adesso

Io questa cosa delle vite parallele la nuvoletta dove evadere non la perdonerei mai

La scopata extra una due volte si
Una relazione no !


----------



## Carola (21 Febbraio 2017)

Poi forse magari si possono amare due persone e cercare in relazioni diverse quelli che egoisticamente ci manca vedi sesso ( spesso) ma anche attenzioni ecc

Però in certi rapporti tutte qste cose ci sono e si tradisce comunque 

Segno che la natura umana non è monogama inutile raccontarcela !!


----------



## ilnikko (21 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Poi forse magari si possono amare due persone e cercare in relazioni diverse quelli che egoisticamente ci manca vedi sesso ( spesso) ma anche attenzioni ecc
> 
> Però in certi rapporti tutte qste cose ci sono e si tradisce comunque
> 
> Segno che la natura umana non è monogama inutile raccontarcela !!


Non si possono amare veramente due persone secondo me, che senso ha stare con una persona ma il sesso farlo con un'altra ?  E poi quando ti beccano " no è stata una sbandata io amo solo te " . Si come no, è esclusivamente perchè nessuno ha il coraggio di prendersi le palle in mano e lasciare o andarsene, tutto li. E' sempre una questione di comodo. Girala come vuoi.


----------



## Carola (21 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Non si possono amare veramente due persone secondo me, che senso ha stare con una persona ma il sesso farlo con un'altra ?  E poi quando ti beccano " no è stata una sbandata io amo solo te " . Si come no, è esclusivamente perchè nessuno ha il coraggio di prendersi le palle in mano e lasciare o andarsene, tutto li. E' sempre una questione di comodo. Girala come vuoi.


Si hai ragione condivido tutto !!!

Ma E snche vero che io le ho prese ste palle e sono stata criticata di egoismo 
Come fai fai e che caz..sbagli !!!


----------



## ilnikko (21 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Si hai ragione condivido tutto !!!
> 
> Ma E snche vero che io le ho prese ste palle e sono stata criticata di egoismo
> Come fai fai e che caz..sbagli !!!


Criticata da chi ? da qualche comare...sicuro. Sai quanto ti tocca....


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Si hai ragione condivido tutto !!!
> 
> Ma E snche vero che io le ho prese ste palle e sono stata criticata di egoismo
> Come fai fai e che caz..sbagli !!!


Dopo il manico. O ricordo male?


----------



## Carola (21 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dopo il manico. O ricordo male?


Si sì Bla dopo il manico 
Non voglio mica passare X Santa ho tradito e ho scelto di stare con L uomo che sento di amare

Poi la santità L ho sfiorata dopo 5 o 6 o 7 anni di quasi totale carestia se non alle feste comandate ma sicuramente ho sbagliato anche io che mi sono fatta prendere dai bimbi piccoli la frenesia del lavoro lui lontano 

Gli errori stanno da entrambi oltre le diversità caratteriali

Comunque si dopo aver preso kg e kg di manico e continuare  a prenderne ricordavi bene la memoria  ancora  ti funziona che bella notizia !!!

Pserò sta sedia a dondolo non funziona ti facevo già assopito ...con un plaid sulle ginocchia e L occhiale a mezz'asta 

Azz!!!


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Lo si è detto spesso qui,il più delle volte le basi di quegli innamoramenti sono inesistenti.Sono voli pindarici del cervello epurati da ogni difficoltà quotidiana.Come la telenovela per la casalinga.
> Quando si sfracellano contro la realtà assumono tutta un'altra dimensione e credo sia anche difficoltoso "sentire" ciò che faceva reggere il tutto.Anzi,una volta di fuori credo si faccia anche tanta fatica a rivedersi lì dentro.Nel tuo caso una frequentazione di sfuggita una volta a settimana  per un paio di ore ,immagino impegnato sopratutto a fare altro che non discorsi di vita ,non credo si possa definire così profondo.Ho chiesto spesso a mio marito che cosa gli piacesse di questa storia,ne sono uscite cose talmente inconsistenti che aveva persino vergogna a ripensarle.Davvero,cose da adolescenti di terza media del tipo " mi diceva che ero bello" "gli piaceva  come mi Vestivo" "mi voleva sempre baciare" " mi consultava  per ogni cosa ,la revisione della macchina,la lampadina fulminata" "mi metteva sul piedistallo" "quando parlavo mi faceva sentire un Dio".Un rapporto puramente egoistico basato sul dopaggio dell'ego.La stessa domanda fatta da me a lei ha prodotto la seguente risposta "avevo bisogno di conferme,un gioco che ha preso la mano,pendeva dalle mie labbra".Ognuno fagocitava dall'altro linfa per se stesso.
> Innamoramento ed amore sono ben altro,il giusto termine  credo sia invaghimento per la situazione .
> Se fosse stato qualcosa di più forte la scelta non saresti stato tu.Lei dice di aver scelto te,ora tu puoi decidere se scegliere lei oppure no.Siete pari.



Credo anch'io che molte situazioni extra-coppia si sviluppino esattamente come descrivi. Se e quando scatta l'Amore vero ci si separa e si parte per un'altra vita, con e senza figli, con e senza dipendenze economiche etc; l'Amore comanda.
 Ma. 
 Ma la maggior parte delle volte non è così: ci si ritrova nel tritacarne dell'euforia di una nuova storia clandestina che sembra illuminare una quotidianità scontata e banale e ci si lascia travolgere, incuranti del mondo che continua a girare come prima dell'incontro, catapultati in una dimensione inedita e sorprendente di spensieratezza quasi fanciullesca.
Poi ci si sveglia, per conto proprio o perchè il "mondo circostante" bussa, si guarda la ruota panoramica in panne che con la luce del giorno, della consapevolezza, sembra un rottame, e ci si chiede  'azzo ci si faceva lassù la notte scorsa e dove sia finito quel magnifico panorama che si scorgeva dall'alto. Nella migliore delle ipotesi ci si chiede come si sia finiti a roteare come deficienti in quel luna park di zingari, come sia stato possibile aver rubato il denaro in casa propria per potervi accedere, ed esserne stati pure strafelici, felicissimi, al culmine della felicità!! Nella peggiore ci si vergogna, si arraffazzona il fantomatico pompaggio all'ego e si preferisce non scavare oltre.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Si sì Bla dopo il manico
> Non voglio mica passare X Santa ho tradito e ho scelto di stare con L uomo che sento di amare
> 
> Poi la santità L ho sfiorata dopo 5 o 6 o 7 anni di quasi totale carestia se non alle feste comandate ma sicuramente ho sbagliato anche io che mi sono fatta prendere dai bimbi piccoli la frenesia del lavoro lui lontano
> ...


La uso in due dondolandomi. Prova anche tu.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Lo si è detto spesso qui,il più delle volte le basi di quegli innamoramenti sono inesistenti.Sono voli pindarici del cervello epurati da ogni difficoltà quotidiana.Come la telenovela per la casalinga.
> Quando si sfracellano contro la realtà assumono tutta un'altra dimensione e credo sia anche difficoltoso "sentire" ciò che faceva reggere il tutto.Anzi,una volta di fuori credo si faccia anche tanta fatica a rivedersi lì dentro.Nel tuo caso una frequentazione di sfuggita una volta a settimana  per un paio di ore ,immagino impegnato sopratutto a fare altro che non discorsi di vita ,non credo si possa definire così profondo.Ho chiesto spesso a mio marito che cosa gli piacesse di questa storia,ne sono uscite cose talmente inconsistenti che aveva persino vergogna a ripensarle.Davvero,cose da adolescenti di terza media del tipo " mi diceva che ero bello" "gli piaceva  come mi Vestivo" "mi voleva sempre baciare" " mi consultava  per ogni cosa ,la revisione della macchina,la lampadina fulminata" "mi metteva sul piedistallo" "quando parlavo mi faceva sentire un Dio".Un rapporto puramente egoistico basato sul dopaggio dell'ego.La stessa domanda fatta da me a lei ha prodotto la seguente risposta "avevo bisogno di conferme,un gioco che ha preso la mano,pendeva dalle mie labbra".Ognuno fagocitava dall'altro linfa per se stesso.
> Innamoramento ed amore sono ben altro,il giusto termine  credo sia invaghimento per la situazione .
> Se fosse stato qualcosa di più forte la scelta non saresti stato tu.Lei dice di aver scelto te,ora tu puoi decidere se scegliere lei oppure no.Siete pari.


Ma le telenovelas, le fiction o prima ancora i fotoromanzi o ...i miti non sono fuffa soddisfano un bisogno reale.
Tuo marito aveva bisogno di sentirsi amato così com'è senza essere prima giudicato. Ha talmente bisogno di amore che gli era andata bene una che lo recitava come una cattiva attrice di telenovela.
Ma tu lo ami così com'è o lo disprezzi e lo ami così come si adegua al tuo bisogno di uomo serio, responsabile, che tira la carretta? Tu davvero ami lui?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Non si possono amare veramente due persone secondo me, che senso ha stare con una persona ma il sesso farlo con un'altra ?  E poi quando ti beccano " no è stata una sbandata io amo solo te " . Si come no, è esclusivamente perchè nessuno ha il coraggio di prendersi le palle in mano e lasciare o andarsene, tutto li. E' sempre una questione di comodo. Girala come vuoi.


Io credo che non si ami nessuno dei due. Penso che semplicemente si trovino alcuni articoli all'esselunga e altri alla Lidl.


----------



## ilnikko (21 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che non si ami nessuno dei due. Penso che semplicemente si trovino alcuni articoli all'esselunga e altri alla Lidl.


Infatti.


----------



## Carola (21 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Criticata da chi ? da qualche comare...sicuro. Sai quanto ti tocca....


Non solo sai
Anche donne che reputo intelligenti 

attualmente hanno L amante o non disdegnano ma L apparenza ....


----------



## francoff (21 Febbraio 2017)

Tutte queste considerazioni le ho fatte pure io , la telenovelas o il luna pare e pure l amare 2 persone . Certo se ami 2 persone ed a un certo punto devi scegliere scegli la dsituazione piu indolore : famiglia casa figli . Poi chi lo sa . Certo che quando la vedi pensierosa , e magari sta pensando alla cena , tu immagini che pensi ad altro . È l innocenza che se ne è andata e per innocenza intendo quella fiducia anche infantile che riponi nell' altra . Si potrà ritrovare ? Non lo so ma non penso . Ti ha fatto così male che ora hai timore di tutto . Certo , e qui ne sono avvantaggiato rispetto ad altri , sono fatalista se lo stare con lei mi darà più pena che allontanarmene lo farò . Se lei si accorgerà che alla fine lui è più importante di quello che pensava , ci soffrirò moltissimo ma non ho intenzione di rovinarmi la vita .


----------



## mistral (21 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma le telenovelas, le fiction o prima ancora i fotoromanzi o ...i miti non sono fuffa soddisfano un bisogno reale.
> Tuo marito aveva bisogno di sentirsi amato così com'è senza essere prima giudicato. Ha talmente bisogno di amore che gli era andata bene una che lo recitava come una cattiva attrice di telenovela.
> Ma tu lo ami così com'è o lo disprezzi e lo ami così come si adegua al tuo bisogno di uomo serio, responsabile, che tira la carretta? Tu davvero ami lui?


Il primo errore che fai è il ritenere che cercasse di farsi amare così com'era .Con lei ha recitato un ruolo che per sua ammissione non era il suo.Ti farà sorridere ma per far colpo su di lei si è comportato esattamente come io avrei voluto si comportasse con me.Addirittura era imbarazzato a sentire l'altra  sbeffeggiate il marito reo degli stessi comportamenti immaturi  che io lamentavo in lui e nei quali si riconosceva ampiamente .
I problemi di mio marito a relazionarsi  sopratutto con se stesso,derivavano dal non amarsi così com'era in primis lui.
Era lui per primo a voler essere diverso ma non trovare il modo per non fare cazzate .Come voler montare un mobile Ikea ma non riuscire a comprendere le istruzioni e assemblare ripetutamente un obbrobrio.Purtroppo da ragazzino non ha avuto in casa  un esempio positivo da seguire almeno a grandi linee.
Chi dice che alle consapevolezze deve "arrivarci da solo"..." io devo sbattere nel muro per capire.." dice cazzate alle quali non crede manco lui.A nessuno piace il fallimento,NESSUNO.
Chi sbatte è perché non è capace a guidare pur desiderandolo e anche tanto.A volte basterebbe avere l'umiltà per accettare di aver bisogno di un po' di scuola guida.E se c'è una cosa a cui lui mancava del tutto era proprio quella.Ostinarsi a sbagliare pur di non ammettere.
Puoi anche non crederci,ma è molto fiero di ciò che sta facendo adesso.Sta conseguendo dei risultati e degli obiettivi che per anni ha solo desiderato  e senza che io gli dica nulla.Niente a che vedere con il defilarsi per non fare la conta dei danni che era costretto a mettere in pratica.
Alcuni comportamenti sono incompatibili con il concetto di coppia ,di famiglia,di marito e padre.Ma non perché lo dico io.
Se ti accorgi che non vuoi essere diverso allora vattene,se vuoi ma non sai come fare ,se vuoi ti aiuto.
 Nemmeno io faccio tutto quel cavolo che mi pare .Se voglio farlo torno single.
Lui voleva fare tutto quel cavolo che gli pareva e piaceva senza che nessuno (io) potesse obiettare .
Ho lasciato fare per troppo tempo.Ho detto basta e mi sono dedicata solo a me stessa ed il mio futuro visto che ero stufa di stare su una zattera .Lui l'ha presa nel verso che ha voluto e per punizione ha fatto in modo di potermi dire che c'era chi, a differenza mia "apprezzava".
Peccato che  da quella si facesse  apprezzare per quello che avrei apprezzato molto anche io se me lo avesse mostrato .E ha sbattuto proprio male questa  volta. Non gli è piaciuto per nulla ma gli ha fatto capire che il mondo non gira solo per lui e che fuori c'è chi porta molta meno pazienza di me.Da lì non sto a descriverti a ruota quanti nodi di anni ,frutto di  minchiate   ed errate valutazioni da me ampiamente previste ma ovviamente ignorate  ,sono venuti dolorosamente al pettine.
Ha raschiato davvero il fondo del barile ma non per causa mia.Si è reso conto.Buon per lui in primis.Allelujia!
Libera di non credermi ma non oso nemmeno fare un elenco sommario delle sue imprese .Se lo facessi credo non avresti il coraggio di affermare che lo volessi soffocare in un ruolo.Io parlo proprio del minimo sindacale che veniva disatteso.Tanto amore,tante coccole e regali ,tanta dipendenza affettiva ,ma anche tanto altro che non andava.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il primo errore che fai è il ritenere che cercasse di farsi amare così com'era .Con lei ha recitato un ruolo che per sua ammissione non era il suo.Ti farà sorridere ma per far colpo su di lei si è comportato esattamente come io avrei voluto si comportasse con me.Addirittura era imbarazzato a sentire l'altra  sbeffeggiate il marito reo degli stessi comportamenti immaturi  che io lamentavo in lui e nei quali si riconosceva ampiamente .
> I problemi di mio marito a relazionarsi  sopratutto con se stesso,derivavano dal non amarsi così com'era in primis lui.
> Era lui per primo a voler essere diverso ma non trovare il modo per non fare cazzate .Come voler montare un mobile Ikea ma non riuscire a comprendere le istruzioni e assemblare ripetutamente un obbrobrio.Purtroppo da ragazzino non ha avuto in casa  un esempio positivo da seguire almeno a grandi linee.
> Chi dice che alle consapevolezze deve "arrivarci da solo"..." io devo sbattere nel muro per capire.." dice cazzate alle quali non crede manco lui.A nessuno piace il fallimento,NESSUNO.
> ...


Non lo ami.


----------



## mistral (21 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo ami.


E pensare che molte volte l'unica certezza che avevo era proprio quella di amarlo nonostante si mettesse d'impegno a farmi girare le palle.
Poi finiva per darsi martellate sui suoi stessi piedi e mi rendevo conto che non lo faceva del tutto di proposito .Avesse accettato anche qualche sconsiglio anziché fare sempre il contrario per maledetta spavalderia .


----------



## mistral (21 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo ami.


Cosa significa e da cosa si evince l'amare o meno?
Qual'è (se ne conosci) la coppia perfetta?
Ma sopratutto,che cosa mi terrebbe legata a lui? Ho casa mia (anche lui quindi non avrei rimorso di mandarlo sotto i ponti) non ho mutuo,me la cavo e sono indipendente ,non ho bimbi piccoli,non avrei (come tutti)  difficoltà a trovare un uomo.Boh.


PS.Ti assicuro che nei 20 anni di matrimonio la vittima sacrificata non è mai stata lui se non dopo il tradimento ,ma li la pena se l'è inflitta da solo ,come spesso è accaduto.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> E pensare che molte volte l'unica certezza che avevo era proprio quella di amarlo nonostante si mettesse d'impegno a farmi girare le palle.
> Poi finiva per darsi martellate sui suoi stessi piedi e mi rendevo conto che non lo faceva del tutto di proposito .Avesse accettato anche qualche sconsiglio anziché fare sempre il contrario per maledetta spavalderia .





mistral ha detto:


> Cosa significa e da cosa si evince l'amare o meno?
> Qual'è (se ne conosci) la coppia perfetta?
> Ma sopratutto,che cosa mi terrebbe legata a lui? Ho casa mia (anche lui quindi non avrei rimorso di mandarlo sotto i ponti) non ho mutuo,me la cavo e sono indipendente ,non ho bimbi piccoli,non avrei (come tutti)  difficoltà a trovare un uomo.Boh.
> 
> ...


Non lo so perché le persone stanno insieme. Possono esserci tante ragioni.
Ma, nonostante scariche di rabbia, in tanti leggo disorientamento, dissonanza cognitiva, dolore, delusione, ma una dolente delicatezza nei confronti del partner traditore anche quando c'è lo sforzo di razionalizzazione, come in Danny, o uno strazio ribollente, come in Francoff. In te vedo forse il trionfo di aver vinto, orgoglio, ma non vedo nessuna cura per lui. 
Non ce l'ho con te e non voglio attaccarti o farti male, ma se fosse giusta la mia percezione sarebbe sano per te prenderne consapevolezza. 

Chiedo io, di nuovo, cos'è per te amore?


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che non si ami nessuno dei due. Penso che semplicemente si trovino alcuni articoli all'esselunga e altri alla Lidl.


Lo penso anch'io.


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so perché le persone stanno insieme. Possono esserci tante ragioni.
> Ma, nonostante scariche di rabbia, in tanti leggo disorientamento, dissonanza cognitiva, dolore, delusione, ma una dolente delicatezza nei confronti del partner traditore anche quando c'è lo sforzo di razionalizzazione, *come in Danny*, o uno strazio ribollente, come in Francoff. In te vedo forse il trionfo di aver vinto, orgoglio, ma non vedo nessuna cura per lui.
> Non ce l'ho con te e non voglio attaccarti o farti male, ma se fosse giusta la mia percezione sarebbe sano per te prenderne consapevolezza.
> 
> Chiedo io, di nuovo, cos'è per te amore?


Non ho mai voluto interrogarmi sul significato dell'amore per anni.
Mi bastava percepire un attaccamento a una persona e la necessità di averla vicina oltre al desiderio fisico per essere soddisfatto di ciò ed evitare di approfondire l'argomento.
La mancanza di valutazione mi ha impedito però di valutare l'amore degli altri, di comprendere se chi avevo accanto mi amava. 
Per me l'amore è la capacità di trovare la felicità nella felicità dell'altro, la gioia della vicinanza, la condivisione dei desideri e dei piaceri.
Sulla base di ciò, ho dovuto constatare che mia moglie non mi amava. 
Il fatto che mi abbia tradito ed abbia continuato a farlo significa che dava più importanza al suo piacere che al mio dolore. La sua infelicità le impediva di vedere la mia gioia. E d'altra parte, io rifiutavo la sua infelicità perché negatrice dell'amore che desideravo ricevere in cambio.
Vi è l'amore e il desiderio di essere amati, e spesso le cose si confondono, e quasi sempre però si nutrono l'uno dell'altro.
Ma se quando a un certo punto mi guardo allo specchio (metaforicamente) e vedo sempre e solo solo il mio riflesso, non avrò dubbi sulla mia capacità di amare.
Ho centinaia di foto del volto e del corpo di mia moglie, da quando aveva solo 17 anni.
Ogni volta fissare sulla pellicola (e successivamente sul supporto digitale) l'immagine di lei era un modo per dare un volto alla memoria, rendere immortale quello che vivevo, non far morire ciò a cui tenevo di più, e poteva essere il suo sorriso, quella giornata vissuta insieme, una sensazione, un'emozione, un desiderio.
Ancor oggi a distanza di anni, quando riguardo le foto del passato rivedo tutte queste cose.
Ma man mano che mi avvicino agli ultimi anni, quelli del tradimento, provo invece una sensazione di disagio.
E associo l'amore col dolore, e in questo è come se vedessi un altra persona in quelle immagini che ho continuato a scattare, con un ritmo superiore al solito, come chi si mette a fare incetta di quel che teme possa rarefarsi.
A un certo punto ho avuto paura di amare.


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Febbraio 2017)

*danny*: Per me l'amore è la capacità di trovare la felicità nella felicità dell'altro, la gioia della vicinanza, la condivisione dei desideri e dei piaceri.


Ho estrapolato questa frase e sono d'accordo al 1000 x 100, ma mi domando tutto questo altruismo pensi tu di averlo o è la tua metà a non sentirlo?


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> *danny*: Per me l'amore è la capacità di trovare la felicità nella felicità dell'altro, la gioia della vicinanza, la condivisione dei desideri e dei piaceri.
> 
> 
> Ho estrapolato questa frase e sono d'accordo al 1000 x 100, ma mi domando tutto questo altruismo pensi tu di averlo o è la tua metà a non sentirlo?


Per anni è stato il mio sentire.


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Febbraio 2017)

*danny*: Per me l'amore è la capacità di trovare la felicità nella felicità dell'altro, la gioia della vicinanza, la condivisione dei desideri e dei piaceri.


Ho estrapolato questa frase e sono d'accordo al 1000 x 100, ma mi domando tutto questo altruismo pensi tu di averlo o è la tua metà a non sentirlo?


----------



## Divì (22 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho mai voluto interrogarmi sul significato dell'amore per anni.
> Mi bastava percepire un attaccamento a una persona e la necessità di averla vicina oltre al desiderio fisico per essere soddisfatto di ciò ed evitare di approfondire l'argomento.
> La mancanza di valutazione mi ha impedito però di valutare l'amore degli altri, di comprendere se chi avevo accanto mi amava.
> Per me l'amore è la capacità di trovare la felicità nella felicità dell'altro, la gioia della vicinanza, la condivisione dei desideri e dei piaceri.
> ...


Che bel post, Danny!

Ti voglio bene.

:abbraccio:


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so perché le persone stanno insieme. Possono esserci tante ragioni.
> Ma, nonostante scariche di rabbia, in tanti leggo disorientamento, dissonanza cognitiva, dolore, delusione, ma una dolente delicatezza nei confronti del partner traditore anche quando c'è lo sforzo di razionalizzazione, come in Danny, o uno strazio ribollente, come in Francoff. In te vedo forse il trionfo di aver vinto, orgoglio, ma non vedo nessuna cura per lui.
> Non ce l'ho con te e non voglio attaccarti o farti male, ma se fosse giusta la mia percezione sarebbe sano per te prenderne consapevolezza.
> 
> Chiedo io, di nuovo, cos'è per te amore?


Evidentemente quando scrivo trasmetto altro .
Non ho l'orgoglio di aver vinto,sono incazzata nel constatare che avessi ragione da vendere.
Non sono mai stata in silenzio in un angolo ,ho sempre esternato ma dall'altra parte c'era il rifiuto anche solo di dubitare che qualcosa di vero ci fosse.La mamma ed il fratello approvavano e coprivano quindi...
Alla fine sono stata io ad instillarmi il dubbio che mi sbagliassi,lo speravo pure che gli epiloghi che mi prefiguravo fossero mie esagerazioni.
E invece no,tutto vero.Magra consolazione .Come se fossero  20 anni che notavo i sintomi del diabete e il medico mi avesse liquidato come ipocondriaca.Poi arriva la diagnosi e il diabete c'era davvero.Le visioni le aveva il medico,magari in buona fede,per incapacità ,non per cattiveria .Aver vinto il diabete che nel frattempo ha fatto danni è una vittoria?
Al massimo l'amaro postumo riconoscimento di ciò che si sosteneva ,ma vittoria na sega.
Forse tutta quella struggente  dolcezza non traspare perché gli ampi preavvisi che prima o poi si finiva nel tritacarne ci sono stati e si poteva  evitare e la cosa non mi impietosisce più .Non mi voglio più sostituire a lui,lo sostengo,quello si  ma non faccio più anche la sua parte.Fine dell'adolescenza.
Cos'è l'amore.....anche cercare di farti capire se ti stai facendo del male,come la stessa cosa mi aspetto dall'altro.Cura e non protagonismo.Ma l'amore è un sentimento non classificabile ,è qualcosa che ti fa desiderare di stare con quella persona ,di stare bene pur con tutte le problematiche e gli errori che facciamo.Finchè c'è voglia di recuperare .
L'amore non è certo l'unione di due persone perfette intente a riprodurre l'Eden .Ci saranno sempre aspetti di lui meno graditi  e altri che lui non gradisce in me.Si lavora per limare possibilmente senza distruggere.

PS. Non credo che gli altri non condividano più o meno gli stessi pensieri ,semplicemente sono più concentrati a descrivere le loro sensazioni e poco dell'altra o delle presunte cause che hanno portato al tonfo.Hanno più lo stile monologo e poco riportano dei loro scambi ,dei loro confronti e di ciò che sostengono le controparti.La differenza è che io la rabbia e ciò che ho pensato di lui la descrivo e la scrivo anche troppo.Aldilà del fair play ,più o meno pensiamo tutti le stesse cose di chi ci ha traditi,dirle o non dirle cambia poco ,tanto meno su di un forum anonimo


----------



## Divì (22 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Evidentemente quando scrivo trasmetto altro .
> Non ho l'orgoglio di aver vinto,sono incazzata nel constatare che avessi ragione da vendere.
> 
> .........
> ...


Ma manco per sogno.


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho mai voluto interrogarmi sul significato dell'amore per anni.
> Mi bastava percepire un attaccamento a una persona e la necessità di averla vicina oltre al desiderio fisico per essere soddisfatto di ciò ed evitare di approfondire l'argomento.
> La mancanza di valutazione mi ha impedito però di valutare l'amore degli altri, di comprendere se chi avevo accanto mi amava.
> Per me l'amore è la capacità di trovare la felicità nella felicità dell'altro, la gioia della vicinanza, la condivisione dei desideri e dei piaceri.
> ...


Quello che tu descrivi essere amore ,invece a noi non è mai mancato.
Io sono sempre stata felice anche perche lui lo era.Ho fatto molte cose per la gioia di vederlo sereno e di rimando esserlo anche io.Ho avuto cura di persone e cose a Lui care .Lui ha fatto per me le stesse cose con alcune eccezioni dovute forse alla sua possessivita.Emotivamente non ho nulla da recriminare ,mi sono sentita e mi sento amata  come forse poche persone sperimentano nella vita.Quel tutt'uno che ti fa sentire protetta.
Cio che ha rovinato è stato altro ,veniva da fuori ,dal passato ,dall'immaturità e magari dall'orgoglio.
Tutto è crollato quando abbiamo deciso di fingere disinteresse .Ognuno lì ha reagito a modo suo per passare la nottata.


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma manco per sogno.


Non credo di aver afferrato


----------



## Divì (22 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non credo di aver afferrato


Non sono assolutamente d'accordo con il tuo post scriptum.
E onestamente nemmeno sul fatto che pensare di aver vinto o di aver avuto ragione sia tanto diverso.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Evidentemente quando scrivo trasmetto altro .
> Non ho l'orgoglio di aver vinto,sono incazzata nel constatare che avessi ragione da vendere.
> Non sono mai stata in silenzio in un angolo ,ho sempre esternato ma dall'altra parte c'era il rifiuto anche solo di dubitare che qualcosa di vero ci fosse.La mamma ed il fratello approvavano e coprivano quindi...
> Alla fine sono stata io ad instillarmi il dubbio che mi sbagliassi,lo speravo pure che gli epiloghi che mi prefiguravo fossero mie esagerazioni.
> ...


Vedi io sostituisco "diabete" con mancanza di amore. Tu sentivi mancanza di cura, di rispetto per gli impegni, mancanza di condivisione. Tutto questo è mancanza di cura, di attenzione per i tuoi bisogni, per la tua stanchezza, per la tua solitudine. Questo per me è mancanza di amore. Da parte di lui? Certo, ma anche da parte tua che ti sei trovata a fargli da madre. Ma tu non sei sua madre. Infatti da un marito ci si può separare, da un figlio no e proprio anche per legge. 
Poi hai scoperto che nel tradimento lui, recitando o no, ha proprio assunto nei confronti di un'altra comportamenti di cura. Ridicolizzi quegli aspetti proprio perché insopportabili.
Dicono che il tradimento avviene già quando si realizza la menzogna e la comunanza di pensieri, figurati la cura.*
Ma il nodo per me è che già prima del tradimento la tua stanchezza ti aveva allontanata da lui e l'uno dall'altra.
Colpa di lui? Responsabilità di entrambi? Io dico: chi se ne frega!
Non mi interessa per me, figuriamoci per gli altri, fare processi, dare voti attribuire responsabilità con il bilancino.
Però tu poi scopri che, dopo tutto quello che hai sopportato da lui, quasi fosse un figlio incapace, è stato capace di avere cura per un'altra.
Il fatto che lei fosse indegna, moralmente squallida e insincera, non sminuisce che lui abbia avuto cura di lei.
E adesso tu lo ami?
Per me no ed è più che comprensibile. Tu avevi sentito che c'era questa malattia di mancanza di amore, ma la famiglia doveva funzionare lo stesso, la vita deve andare avanti. Lo so bene anch'io come passano veloci gli anni mentre si aspetta che passi la nuttata.
E ora? Fate quello che si deve fare. Ma tu hai cura per lui? Lo rispetti? Non dico che non riconosci che ora si assume la sua parte di gestione della famiglia, ma sono cose che potresti riconoscere a una governante, non è necessario amarsi per farlo. Fate sesso soddisfacente? Non è necessario amarsi per farlo. L'amore è un'altra cosa. L'amore è quella luce negli occhi che nasce alla vista, al pensiero dell'altro, il piacere di condividere fatiche, la cura di valorizzare per sé e con gli altri la bellezza dell'anima dell'altro. 
Cos'è l'amore se no?



*io mi sono trovata a vedere cura per me da un uomo. Sono stravolta da questo è so che lui facendo questo ha tradito. Se vuoi in privato posso esplicitare.


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo con il tuo post scriptum.
> E onestamente nemmeno sul fatto che pensare di aver vinto o di aver avuto ragione sia tanto diverso.


Tempo fa ho letto il tuo primo post.Come concausa del tradimento in tuo marito riconoscevi la tendenza a farsi abbindolare dalle sirene.
Ma se i fatti mi hanno dato ragione che devo fare.Negarlo?
MAGARI avessi avuto torto,magari........purtroppo gli antefatti confermano.


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo con il tuo post scriptum.
> E onestamente nemmeno sul fatto che pensare di aver vinto o di aver avuto ragione sia tanto diverso.


Ma porca miseria io il vincere lo associo ad un premio,una coppa,un milione di euro,un prosciutto al banco di beneficenza della parrocchia.
Una vagonata di merda non riesco e vederla come un premio e tanto meno ad una vittoria.
Quando la sola cosa che vorrei poter  dire è che  "mi sbagliavo" e vivere d'orgoglio riflesso tutti i miei giorni.


----------



## Divì (22 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Tempo fa ho letto il tuo primo post.Come concausa del tradimento in tuo marito riconoscevi la tendenza a farsi abbindolare dalle sirene.
> Ma se i fatti mi hanno dato ragione che devo fare.Negarlo?
> MAGARI avessi avuto torto,magari........purtroppo gli antefatti confermano.


Sai nel tempo le cose si comprendono meglio. Io non sono la stessa persona di tre anni fa. 

Stare fermi ed essere sopraffatti da risentimenti e rabbia non aiuta il dolore a defluire.


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi io sostituisco "diabete" con mancanza di amore. Tu sentivi mancanza di cura, di rispetto per gli impegni, mancanza di condivisione. Tutto questo è mancanza di cura, di attenzione per i tuoi bisogni, per la tua stanchezza, per la tua solitudine. Questo per me è mancanza di amore. Da parte di lui? Certo, ma anche da parte tua che ti sei trovata a fargli da madre. Ma tu non sei sua madre. Infatti da un marito ci si può separare, da un figlio no e proprio anche per legge.
> Poi hai scoperto che nel tradimento lui, recitando o no, ha proprio assunto nei confronti di un'altra comportamenti di cura. Ridicolizzi quegli aspetti proprio perché insopportabili.
> Dicono che il tradimento avviene già quando si realizza la menzogna e la comunanza di pensieri, figurati la cura.*
> Ma il nodo per me è che già prima del tradimento la tua stanchezza ti aveva allontanata da lui e l'uno dall'altra.
> ...


No brunetta,non ne ha avuto cura.L'ha usata per un suo ritorno,esattamente come lei ha fatto con lui.Una cura di facciata che nella realtà non comportava il minimo sacrificio o abnegazione..Cio che descrivevo come "dedicato " a lei era altro.Dimostrarsi ragionevole e maturo dinnanzi a lei ,ma dietro pensare  che fosse mezza psicopatica.Elargire consigli di economia quando avrebbe avuto tanto bisogno lui di andare a lezione.
Fare il saggio paciere  quando lei sputava veleno su  suocera,e parentame vario mentre con la sua estrema gelosia  e possessivita nei miei confronti non reggeva che io avessi rapporti amorevoli e civili con una parte della mia famiglia con cui lui si sentiva non so perché in perenne competizione.Era una cura con dinamiche che stavano in piedi perché non messe alla prova nella realtà.Non costavano niente se non chiacchiere.Anche nello scaricarla in 30 secondi al telefono non ha dimostrato troppa cura .Ho insistito per un loro confronto a quattr'occhi perché a me sarebbe parso impossibile troncare una storia ,di qualunque spessore potesse essere,in quel modo.Ma entrambi hanno optato per fuga ,insabbiamento e da parte di lei invettive velenose ed umilianti.Non ne ha avuto cura ,ha finto di essere sotto molti aspetti come io avrei desiderato.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> No brunetta,non ne ha avuto cura.L'ha usata per un suo ritorno,esattamente come lei ha fatto con lui.Una cura di facciata che nella realtà non comportava il minimo sacrificio o abnegazione..Cio che descrivevo come "dedicato " a lei era altro.Dimostrarsi ragionevole e maturo dinnanzi a lei ,ma dietro pensare  che fosse mezza psicopatica.Elargire consigli di economia quando avrebbe avuto tanto bisogno lui di andare a lezione.
> Fare il saggio paciere  quando lei sputava veleno su  suocera,e parentame vario mentre con la sua estrema gelosia  e possessivita nei miei confronti non reggeva che io avessi rapporti amorevoli e civili con una parte della mia famiglia con cui lui si sentiva non so perché in perenne competizione.Era una cura con dinamiche che stavano in piedi perché non messe alla prova nella realtà.Non costavano niente se non chiacchiere.Anche nello scaricarla in 30 secondi al telefono non ha dimostrato troppa cura .Ho insistito per un loro confronto a quattr'occhi perché a me sarebbe parso impossibile troncare una storia ,di qualunque spessore potesse essere,in quel modo.Ma entrambi hanno optato per fuga ,insabbiamento e da parte di lei invettive velenose ed umilianti.Non ne ha avuto cura ,ha finto di essere sotto molti aspetti come io avrei desiderato.


Appunto.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria io il vincere lo associo ad un premio,una coppa,un milione di euro,un prosciutto al banco di beneficenza della parrocchia.
> Una vagonata di merda non riesco e vederla come un premio e tanto meno ad una vittoria.
> Quando la sola cosa che vorrei poter  dire è che  "mi sbagliavo" e vivere d'orgoglio riflesso tutti i miei giorni.


Si vince anche quando si vince una guerra, anche se si hanno solo macerie.


----------



## iosolo (22 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho mai voluto interrogarmi sul significato dell'amore per anni.
> Mi bastava percepire un attaccamento a una persona e la necessità di averla vicina oltre al desiderio fisico per essere soddisfatto di ciò ed evitare di approfondire l'argomento.
> La mancanza di valutazione mi ha impedito però di valutare l'amore degli altri, di comprendere se chi avevo accanto mi amava.
> Per me l'amore è la capacità di trovare la felicità nella felicità dell'altro, la gioia della vicinanza, la condivisione dei desideri e dei piaceri.
> ...


Hai un modo di esporre le cose meraviglioso! 
Ti leggo e sembra come avere un decodificatore per quei sentimenti confusi che sono in me...

Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

Mi rendo conto che il tradimento scatena una rabbia difficile non solo da controllare, ma anche da capire.
Forse si rivive la stessa sensazione che si prova da bambini quando la rabbia fa temere, con il pensiero magico di onnipotenza, di poter distruggere il mondo. In effetti la rabbia può far distruggere tutto il mondo che conta per noi. Il bambino teme di poter distruggere i suoi oggetti di amore che sono anche la sua fonte di benessere totale.
Un tradito teme di distruggere, ancor più del traditore, tutte le sicurezze famigliari, sociali ed economiche che ha costruito in anni o decenni.
Non so perché, anche in assenza di condizioni economiche difficili, si abbia questo timore. Forse è proprio il rivivere la sensazione di rabbia potente e distruttiva. È rabbia causata dal dolore e mescolata ad esso. Io ora forse distinguo bene il dolore dalla rabbia.
E allora si convoglia questa distruttività sull'amante proprio con lo stesso meccanismo irrazionale che porta a vedere in una umanità dolente che cerca solo di vivere, quasi sempre con umiltà e talvolta con un minimo orgoglio salvifico, male interpretato come prepotenza, un nemico minaccioso.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Hai un modo di esporre le cose meraviglioso!
> Ti leggo e sembra come avere un decodificatore per quei sentimenti confusi che sono in me...
> 
> Grazie


Ed è pure figo :mexican:


Scusate, ho sentito il bisogno di alleggerire.


----------



## Divì (22 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi io sostituisco "diabete" con mancanza di amore. Tu sentivi mancanza di cura, di rispetto per gli impegni, mancanza di condivisione. Tutto questo è mancanza di cura, di attenzione per i tuoi bisogni, per la tua stanchezza, per la tua solitudine. Questo per me è mancanza di amore. Da parte di lui? Certo, ma anche da parte tua che ti sei trovata a fargli da madre. Ma tu non sei sua madre. Infatti da un marito ci si può separare, da un figlio no e proprio anche per legge.
> Poi hai scoperto che nel tradimento lui, recitando o no, ha proprio assunto nei confronti di un'altra comportamenti di cura. Ridicolizzi quegli aspetti proprio perché insopportabili.
> Dicono che il tradimento avviene già quando si realizza la menzogna e la comunanza di pensieri, figurati la cura.*
> Ma il nodo per me è che già prima del tradimento la tua stanchezza ti aveva allontanata da lui e l'uno dall'altra.
> ...



. 
Purtroppo non posso darti un verde. Come al solito. 
Sei riuscita ad esprimere molto bene il percorso di consapevolezza che è stato mio.
E' strano come rendermi conto di tutto ciò abbia contribuito a far sbollire la rabbia . Partire dal dato di realtà (non mi ha amato, non lo amo) aiuta. Poi si può restare insieme per tanti motivi, tutti validissimi. E anche stare abbastanza bene per periodi di tempo anche abbastanza lunghi.
Quoto ogni singola parola che hai scritto.


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E ora? Fate quello che si deve fare. Ma tu hai cura per lui? Lo rispetti? Non dico che non riconosci che ora si assume la sua parte di gestione della famiglia, ma sono cose che potresti riconoscere a una governante, non è necessario amarsi per farlo. Fate sesso soddisfacente? Non è necessario amarsi per farlo. L'amore è un'altra cosa. L'amore è quella luce negli occhi che nasce alla vista, al pensiero dell'altro, il piacere di condividere fatiche, la cura di valorizzare per sé e con gli altri la bellezza dell'anima dell'altro.
> Cos'è l'amore se no?
> 
> 
> ...


Non voglio convincere nessuno ma io credo che in questi ultimi anni,forse per la prima volta da tanto tempo ,ho profondo rispetto per lui.Dopo  il tempo dell'illusione prima della disillusione poi ora vedo concretezza ,la realtà nuda e cruda epurata da filtri che lui metteva per nascondere i fallimenti. Perche ha ammesso ,svelato le sue mancanze,l'aver sempre compreso che faceva pasticci anche in buona fede perché a volte  incapace di fare altrimenti nel lavoro nel rapporto con la sua famiglia e il rapporto di coppia.Lo ha ammesso in modo anche molto liberatorio per lui.Finalmente non deve più trovare escamotages  per salvare l'apparenza ai miei occhi.Come l'omosessuel che finalmente fa outing.
Lui pensava che amarmi ,il dirlo,gli abbracci ,i regali i baci a sorpresa sopperissero a tutto.Scindeva l'amore emotivo e fisico dalla dimostrazione di quello pratico .Invece in me la mancanza reiterata del secondo aspetto ha minato anche il primo.
Alla fine non si vedeva corrisposto,amato tanto quanto lui sentiva di amare me,aveva una visione a compartimenti stagni del noi ,io avevo l'insieme con la seconda componente che per sfinimento mi trascinava nell'insoddisfazione.
Il sesso è sempre stato appagante tranne in quei due anni in cui lui si è sentito rifiutato.Non era una sua impressione ,era la verità. Io ho sempre avuto una sessualità molto vivace,attiva e libera.Ebbene,detestavo mi si avvvicinasse con quell'intento perché ormai lo vedevo come unico gesto di condivisione che arrivava da lui perché sordo ad ogni altra mia esigenza.
Mi recriminava il non desiderarlo mentre lui mi desiderava come il primo giorno,invece io non rifiutavo lui ma tutto il pacchetto che mio malgrado dovevo prendermi.All'inizio ho provato a fargli capire che avevo bisogno di sentirmi importante in tutte le decisioni  e non solo a letto ma la sua analisi si è fermata al suo orgoglio "chi non mangia a casa ha già mangiato altrove".Ed era veramente convinto che la mia assenza celasse l'incontro fuori casa con un fantomatico "uomo" alfa che io ricercavo invano in lui.Lui geloso ai limiti del patologico lo ha preso come un affronto che ha alimentato nella sua testa.
Ha un'altra volta spostato il centro del problema su un altro aspetto.
Ora.
Emotivamente e fisicamente siamo come ai vecchi tempi ma questa volta senza quel tarlo che mi disturbava,(vecchi tempi recenti) sesso molto appagante ma lo è sempre stato e molto frequente come già era prima.Tanta voglia di intimità a prescindere dal sesso e desiderio di riprenderci spazi solo nostri .L'intimita a differenza del sesso si gode solo quando non ci sono cose che si ha paura di sentirsi dire o malcontenti che vorresti vomitare.Tanti progetti condivisi e la soddisfazioni di averne visti alcuni realizzati che sono molto appaganti.Stiamo ancora pagando pesantemente e non solo in senso figurato per gli errori pregressi ma ora l'obiettivo è comune.
La mia cura nei suoi confronti è immutata ma per un po' ho avuto cura più per me ,cura per lui si,ma senza dimenticare i miei bisogni come facevo prima.
Rimane il capirci con uno sguardo e cercarci come punto di riferimento.Non si scappa più di fronte ad un disagio manifestato ma si cerca di capire e fare anche un passo indietro.Vale per lui ma ovviamente anche per me .Non sempre il mio malcontento gliel'ho manifestato in modi pacifici.Sono stata anche aggressiva,dura,insensibile.L'ho sicuramente ferito e ho ancora in mente alcuni episodi di cui mi vergogno .


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non voglio convincere nessuno ma io credo che in questi ultimi anni,forse per la prima volta da tanto tempo ,ho profondo *rispetto* per lui.Dopo  il tempo dell'illusione prima della disillusione poi ora vedo concretezza ,la realtà nuda e cruda epurata da filtri che lui metteva per nascondere i fallimenti. Perche *ha ammesso ,svelato le sue mancanze,l'aver sempre compreso che faceva pasticci *anche in buona fede perché a volte  incapace di fare altrimenti nel lavoro nel rapporto con la sua famiglia e il rapporto di coppia.Lo ha ammesso in modo anche molto liberatorio per lui.Finalmente non deve più trovare escamotages  per salvare l'apparenza ai miei occhi.Come l'omosessuel che finalmente fa outing.
> Lui pensava che amarmi ,il dirlo,gli abbracci ,i regali i baci a sorpresa sopperissero a tutto.Scindeva l'amore emotivo e fisico dalla dimostrazione di quello pratico .Invece in me la *mancanza reiterata *del secondo aspetto ha minato anche il primo.
> Alla fine *non si vedeva corrisposto,*amato tanto quanto lui sentiva di amare me,aveva una visione a compartimenti stagni del noi ,io avevo l'insieme con la seconda componente che per sfinimento mi trascinava nell'insoddisfazione.
> Il sesso è sempre stato appagante tranne in quei due anni in cui lui si è sentito rifiutato.Non era una sua impressione ,era la verità. Io ho sempre avuto una sessualità molto vivace,attiva e libera.Ebbene,detestavo mi si avvvicinasse con quell'intento perché ormai lo vedevo come unico gesto di condivisione che arrivava da lui perché sordo ad ogni altra mia esigenza.
> ...


E la rabbia e il disgusto dove sono?


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> .
> Purtroppo non posso darti un verde. Come al solito.
> Sei riuscita ad esprimere molto bene il percorso di consapevolezza che è stato mio.
> E' strano come rendermi conto di tutto ciò abbia contribuito a far sbollire la rabbia . Partire dal dato di realtà (non mi ha amato, non lo amo) aiuta. Poi si può restare insieme per tanti motivi, tutti validissimi. E anche stare abbastanza bene per periodi di tempo anche abbastanza lunghi.
> Quoto ogni singola parola che hai scritto.


Non credo che il punto sia aver o non aver amato.
Il fatto è che a volte si ama e anche tanto ma in un modo che poi si rivela sbagliato.Si può correggere e stare meglio tutti.Tanti problemi a volte derivano da dei fraintendimenti duri da scardinare.
La convinzione di mio marito sul fatto che rifiutassi il sesso con lui perché lo ottenevo altrove ,è un baco assillante insinuato dal padre nella sua testa in dalla tenera età..Padre traditore seriale che aveva questo come unico parametro ed evidentemente in lui corrispondeva a verità.Faceva sesso fuori e magari in casa c'era meno appetito.."se non fai sesso con me vuol dire che lo fai con altri".
Probabilmemte una persona che non ha questo parametro  malato davanti,prima di indispettirsi,attuare ritorsioni,convincersi di essere cornuto e vendicarsi,passa al vaglio anche tutta una serie di altre ipotesi prima di arrivare alla chiusura .
Una mia amica ha attraversato un periodo abbastanza lungo nel quale aveva rifiuto  il sesso.Aveva probabilmente una depressione latente ed insoddisfazioni sue per un corpo che era cambiato esteticamente e che non riconosceva.Il marito ha cercato di capire e teneramente le ha domandato che cosa potesse fare lui per risvegliare in lei il desiderio.Non ha lanciato accuse e attuato ritorsioni atte a far comprendere che chi apprezza là fuori c'è sempre.Se lo avesse fatto in questi termini avrebbe distrutto tutto.Ma lui aveva altri esempi da seguire ,il suo concetto di uomo era ed è diverso per fortuna.
Mio marito non chiedeva per paura delle risposte.Senza diagnosi non c'è malattia,solo sintomi.


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E la rabbia e il disgusto dove sono?


La rabbia per fortuna mi ha dato tregua perché non più alimentata dal quotidiano .Sono cambiate tante cose che ancora faccio fatica a crederci.
Ho saltuariamente dei rigurgiti come quello che descrive @_Andrea_Lila .Non so nemmeno io perché ,esplodono come moniti ,credo lo siano per lui ma sopratutto per me stessa .Quello schifo forse lo voglio tenere vivo per non cadere nella tentazione di rivalsa.Forse è proprio il tenere vivo questo rifiuto che fa temporeggiare o rinunciare Andrea Lila dal bere quella stuzzicante coppa di champagne che le è capitata tra le mani.
Il disgusto per la promiscuità obbligata rimarrà sempre tale.
Quell'episodio in me susciterà sempre le stesse emozioni negative e non voglio nemmeno poter cogliere qualcosa di positivo visto che lo potevamo ottenere con un pizzico di buona volontà senza arrivare alla valanga di merda.


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che il tradimento scatena una rabbia difficile non solo da controllare, ma anche da capire.
> Forse si rivive la stessa sensazione che si prova da bambini quando la rabbia fa temere, con il pensiero magico di onnipotenza, di poter distruggere il mondo. In effetti la rabbia può far distruggere tutto il mondo che conta per noi. Il bambino teme di poter distruggere i suoi oggetti di amore che sono anche la sua fonte di benessere totale.
> Un tradito teme di distruggere, ancor più del traditore, tutte le sicurezze famigliari, sociali ed economiche che ha costruito in anni o decenni.
> Non so perché, anche in assenza di condizioni economiche difficili, si abbia questo timore. Forse è proprio il rivivere la sensazione di rabbia potente e distruttiva. È rabbia causata dal dolore e mescolata ad esso. Io ora forse distinguo bene il dolore dalla rabbia.
> *E allora si convoglia questa distruttività sull'amante proprio con lo stesso meccanismo irrazionale che porta a vedere in una umanità dolente che cerca solo di vivere, quasi sempre con umiltà e talvolta con un minimo orgoglio salvifico, male interpretato come prepotenza, un nemico minaccioso.*


Scusate se mi inserisco, non so neanche se ho capito bene ciò che intendi anche dopo aver riletto più volte, ma la potenza distruttiva della figura dell'amante è un canale che si carica, uno dei tanti, per far confluire la rabbia fuori da sè, soprattutto nella prima fase della scoperta. Poi è una figura che va perdendo strati man mano che si acquisiscono nuove consapevolezze. Ciò non toglie però che si possa continuare, pur non ritenendola più una minaccia, una persona stronza, che non piace, addirittura che ci fa schifo; staccandola dal vissuto personale. L'idiosincrasia è a prescindere e avvolge chiunque abbia le stesse fattezze umane. Brù, non vedo perchè io debba "salvare" colei che si è sentita in un "noi" con mio marito solo perchè è una poveraccia. Me ne frego, molto sinceramente, delle sue debolezze, delle sue paranoie, delle sue ansie e delle sue paure; non mi riguardano. Ciò che mi riguarda invece è la sua capacità di fottersene di chiunque (la sua famiglia e la mia di rimando) pur di cercare di affiorare dalla melma emotiva in cui stagnava. Mi riguarda come essere umano, non come moglie della persona che le ha concesso di usare la mia vita come tronco sul quale appoggiarsi per tirare fuori la testa e respirare per sopravvivere. Potresti dirmi che anche mio marito ha fatto lo stesso, e in parte corrisponderebbe al vero, ma lui tendo a salvarlo perchè negli anni, ormai sono più di due, mi sto abituando a questa specie di dissonanza cognitiva  ancora e sempre in essere. Può essere che se avessi la possibilità di frequentare anche lei, di parlarci a fondo e di conoscerla meglio, salverei anche la sua persona, ma con i dati che ho in mano adesso tiro la catena del cesso. Fa pure rima


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Scusate se mi inserisco, non so neanche se ho capito bene ciò che intendi anche dopo aver riletto più volte, ma la potenza distruttiva della figura dell'amante è un canale che si carica, uno dei tanti, per far confluire la rabbia fuori da sè, soprattutto nella prima fase della scoperta. Poi è una figura che va perdendo strati man mano che si acquisiscono nuove consapevolezze. Ciò non toglie però che si possa continuare, pur non ritenendola più una minaccia, una persona stronza, che non piace, addirittura che ci fa schifo; staccandola dal vissuto personale. L'idiosincrasia è a prescindere e avvolge chiunque abbia le stesse fattezze umane. Brù, non vedo perchè io debba "salvare" colei che si è sentita in un "noi" con mio marito solo perchè è una poveraccia. Me ne frego, molto sinceramente, delle sue debolezze, delle sue paranoie, delle sue ansie e delle sue paure; non mi riguardano. Ciò che mi riguarda invece è la sua capacità di fottersene di chiunque (la sua famiglia e la mia di rimando) pur di cercare di affiorare dalla melma emotiva in cui stagnava. Mi riguarda come essere umano, non come moglie della persona che le ha concesso di usare la mia vita come tronco sul quale appoggiarsi per tirare fuori la testa e respirare per sopravvivere. Potresti dirmi che anche mio marito ha fatto lo stesso, e in parte corrisponderebbe al vero, ma lui tendo a salvarlo perchè negli anni, ormai sono più di due, mi sto abituando a questa specie di dissonanza cognitiva  ancora e sempre in essere. Può essere che se avessi la possibilità di frequentare anche lei, di parlarci a fondo e di conoscerla meglio, salverei anche la sua persona, ma con i dati che ho in mano adesso tiro la catena del cesso. Fa pure rima


Mah,la zingara che entra in casa mia e mi deruba di qualcosa di inestimabile per ricavarne quattro soldi ,sa perfettamente cosa sta rischiando e che cosa sta facendo magari poi cagando anche al centro del salotto ,a me fa schifo.
Avrà i suoi problemi,le sue fragilità,il padre che la picchiava,la mamma che batteva il marciapiede ,lo smalto sbrecciato,ma a me fa SCHIFO ugualmente  per ciò che ha fatto a me e alla mia vita.Con me si è comportata in quel modo e per quello la classifico,com'è in altri ambiti non mi  mi interessa.
Mi spiace ma nel traditore e nell'amante vedo le stesse colpe.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah,la zingara che entra in casa mia e mi deruba di qualcosa di inestimabile per ricavarne quattro soldi ,sa perfettamente cosa sta rischiando e che cosa sta facendo magari poi cagando anche al centro del salotto ,a me fa schifo.
> Avrà i suoi problemi,le sue fragilità,il padre che la picchiava,la mamma che batteva il marciapiede ,lo smalto sbrecciato,ma a me fa SCHIFO ugualmente  per ciò che ha fatto a me e alla mia vita.Con me si è comportata in quel modo e per quello la classifico,com'è in altri ambiti non mi  mi interessa.
> Mi spiace ma nel traditore e nell'amante vedo le stesse colpe.


Sai che a volte ti seguo a fatica..?

Che ne sa un terzo del tipo di rapporto che c'è in una coppia?

Dei valori inestimabili o insulsi..?

Forse dovrebbe informarsi.. Non so...
Basta il certificato di matrimonio?
La residenza insieme?

Io ricordo che una malaugurata domanda che feci a una donna con cui mi relazionavo fu proprio questa:
Come va con tuo marito?

Forse x sapere dettagli come quelli che dici anche tu.. Forse

La risposta fu: queste cose non ti riguardano, sappi solo che IO non ti darò mai ne pensieri ne problemi.

Era proprio cosi: non erano cazzi miei.
E fu una domanda invasiva e insolente da parte mia.


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai che a volte ti seguo a fatica..?
> 
> Che ne sa un terzo del tipo di rapporto che c'è in una coppia?
> 
> ...


Quindi il ladro che entra in gioielleria è colpevole ed imputabile solo in base a ciò che riesce a portare via o a ciò che trova?
Bene.......


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



mistral ha detto:


> Quindi il ladro che entra in gioielleria è colpevole ed imputabile solo in base a ciò che riesce a portare via o a ciò che trova?
> Bene.......


Non so se hai compreso ciò che ho scritto... 

A me mi è stato detto elegantemente di farmi i cazzi miei

E di preoccuparmi del mio desiderare l altra, e stop.

Diversamente, aria....

Ladro ero nel mio "interessarmi" alla coppia di questa persona.

Ladro di sentimenti, di problemi, di cose da non dire o che cazzo ne so

Ladro ero a chiedere, perché volevo "scassinare" qualcosa..

Non a prendere quello che mi veniva gentilmente offerto


----------



## francoff (22 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so se hai compreso ciò che ho scritto...
> 
> A me mi è stato detto elegantemente di farmi i cazzi miei
> 
> ...


Io non nutro risentimento verso di lui ma affermare che era del tutto estraneo ne corre . Poi che i nostri problemi siano nostri e non suoi sono d accordo ( anche se lui ha contribuito ad aumentarli )  , ma che a me stia sul cazzo mi sia concesso : almeno quello ! Siamo tutti San Francesco ? Lei poverina va capita lui non c entra nulla io invece sono il coglione con la cacca in mano


----------



## Divì (22 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io non nutro risentimento verso di lui ma affermare che era del tutto estraneo ne corre . Poi che i nostri problemi siano nostri e non suoi sono d accordo ( anche se lui ha contribuito ad aumentarli )  , ma che a me stia sul cazzo mi sia concesso : almeno quello ! Siamo tutti San Francesco ? Lei poverina va capita lui non c entra nulla io invece sono il coglione con la cacca in mano


concordo.

rimando pertanto a questa risposta su altro 3d

http://www.tradimento.net/showthread.php?p=1787361#post1787361

che copio qui sotto







 Originariamente Scritto da *twinpeaks* 
Abbiamo tutti bisogno di una spiegazione, di un perchè. Se non la troviamo ce la inventiamo. Poi c'è la rivalità. Pretendere l'equanimità verso l'amante è un po' troppo.



Non è che Bruni la pretenda, eh? La propone :mrgreen:
Io credo però si stia perdendo il focus. Tendenzialmente non ho simpatia per le amanti. Ma forse perché non credo nell'ineluttabilità della passione. Tutte le emozioni possono essere comprese e fatte proprie in modo consapevole. E l'etica a questo dovrebbe servire, a coniugare anche l'egoismo in modo "sano". Io non mi sono mai trovata ad interessarmi in modo "ineluttabile" a qualcuno impegnato con qualcun altro. 
Quindi comunque penso che anche l'amante dovrebbe avere qualche senso di responsabilità fatto salvo che l'altro non abbia rivelato la sua condizione di impegnato. Ma credo che ormai non si faccia più.
Porto la mia esperienza: spesso l'odio nei confronti dell'amante è sapientemente (pure se inconsciamente) pilotato dal traditore che così svia da sé le ire funeste del tradito. Il traditore lo fa anche per conservare la relazione col tradito. Non l'ha saputa custodire facendosi scoprire cosa c'è di meglio che cercare almeno di dividersi la responsabilità?
Ecco se il focus è la relazione che non è stata custodita a che pro prendersela con l'amante?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



francoff ha detto:


> Io non nutro risentimento verso di lui ma affermare che era del tutto estraneo ne corre . Poi che i nostri problemi siano nostri e non suoi sono d accordo ( anche se lui ha contribuito ad aumentarli )  , ma che a me stia sul cazzo mi sia concesso : almeno quello ! Siamo tutti San Francesco ? Lei poverina va capita lui non c entra nulla io invece sono il coglione con la cacca in mano


Si certo, ma infatti il mio era un discorso generale...

Partire dal presupposto che un mr. X che si confonde con la signora K sposata, sa bene che va a distruggere quella perla di rapporto sublime e meraviglioso, mi pare un presupposto a dir poco avventuroso

Poi non so... A me non è mai stato consentito minimamente di "informarmi" sullo stato di salute del rapporto dell altra, quando capitò.

Forse ho trovato un certo tipo di persone,non so...

Guai a me avessi osato sindacare o chiedere, non erano affari miei.


----------



## francoff (22 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> concordo.
> 
> rimando pertanto a questa risposta su altro 3d
> 
> ...


Ho letto anche la risposta di skorpio che non condivido . Le responsabilità le hanno entrambi con i dovuti distinguo . Ma la merda sull amante la può gettare il traditore per spostare il focus ma il tradito deve esserne consapevole . La consapevolezza che ci hanno fatto male in due , io non cerco vendette , ma se penso a lui non provo certo simpatia e questo penso sia umanamente comprensibile . Poi posso fare tutte le filosofie del mondo ma lui non mi è indifferente . Mi pare che questo elevarsi questo finto distacco sia un modo per darsi una levatura morale superiore e liquidare la cosa senza veramente mettere in discussione tutto .


----------



## francoff (22 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si certo, ma infatti il mio era un discorso generale...
> 
> Partire dal presupposto che un mr. X che si confonde con la signora K sposata, sa bene che va a distruggere quella perla di rapporto sublime e meraviglioso, mi pare un presupposto a dir poco avventuroso
> 
> ...


Guarda , io ero molto giovane 21 anni e allacciai una amicizia con una donna più grande . Dopo capii che aveva problemi con il marito , lei in modo manifesto mi disse che voleva qualcosa di più da me ( carnale ). Nonostante la mia giovane età capii il danno che potevo provocare e mi defilai . Lei poi fece lo stesso con un altro :  scoperta casini in casa a non finire ma io avevo la coscienza a posto la bambina non vedeva il papà 2 we al mese causa mia .


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



francoff ha detto:


> Guarda , io ero molto giovane 21 anni e allacciai una amicizia con una donna più grande . Dopo capii che aveva problemi con il marito , lei in modo manifesto mi disse che voleva qualcosa di più da me ( carnale ). Nonostante la mia giovane età capii il danno che potevo provocare e mi defilai . Lei poi fece lo stesso con un altro :  scoperta casini in casa a non finire ma io avevo la coscienza a posto la bambina non vedeva il papà 2 we al mese causa mia .


Sono d'accordo

Ti assicuro però che non è cosi in assoluto.

Anche io ho incontrato donne che avevano casini in casa, che pretendevano di "risolvere" creandosi diversivi.

Con l'esperienza questo lo capisci al volo, da pochi inequivocabili dettagli.

Quando ti comincia a parlar male del marito, a lagnarsi, a professare insoddisfazione, io fuggo a gambe levate.

Fosse anche solo un rapporto di amicizia.

La gente che sputa di giorno nel piatto dove va a mangiare a sera io non ci voglio avere a che fare, nemmeno come amico intimo

Si va nei casini che è una meraviglia


----------



## francoff (22 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo
> 
> Ti assicuro però che non è cosi in assoluto.
> 
> ...


Avevo 21 anni e lo capii quando il suo interessamento fu più esplicito .


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



francoff ha detto:


> Avevo 21 anni e lo capii quando il suo interessamento fu più esplicito .


Certo!
Io ho imparato molto dopo

Chi, nella ambito di un avvicinamento/corteggiamento butta merda sul partner ufficiale, domani sarà prontissima a buttarla su di te

È una regola  (per me)


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si certo, ma infatti il mio era un discorso generale...
> 
> Partire dal presupposto che un mr. X che si confonde con la signora K sposata, sa bene che va a distruggere quella perla di rapporto sublime e meraviglioso, mi pare un presupposto a dir poco avventuroso
> 
> ...


No n tutti i rapporti extra sono così superficiali come quelli che descrivi nella tua esperienza


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



mistral ha detto:


> No n tutti i rapporti extra sono così superficiali come quelli che descrivi nella tua esperienza


Mah.. Io credo di aver avuto rapporti di profondità notevole.

Ma si parlava di noi, e a livelli notevoli

Guai a ficcare il naso nel rapporto dell'altro e impicciarsi se andava bene o male, o cose simili

Chiunque iscritta qui dentro potrà testimoniarti, dopo più di un anno di "militanza" qui, che non ho mai chiesto: in pvt ma con tuo marito come va?

Le buone abitudini non le perdo


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> No n tutti i rapporti extra sono così superficiali come quelli che descrivi nella tua esperienza


.
dove la vedi la superficialità?
Nel non parlare del proprio compagno con l'amante?


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> dove la vedi la superficialità?
> Nel non parlare del proprio compagno con l'amante?


Vero, è normalissimo parlarne. Solo chi non si è trovato in tale situazione afferma il contrario.


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vince anche quando si vince una guerra, anche se si hanno solo macerie.


In guerra per vincere basta essere vivi e se si vince significa che si è conquistato qualcosa.In amore si pretende molto altro per ritenersi vivi.


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vince anche quando si vince una guerra, anche se si hanno solo macerie.


Si deve ritenere di aver vinto anche quando si riceve un premio che si rifiuta ?
Allora ho vinto.....


----------



## francoff (22 Febbraio 2017)

*Una domanda*

Ma la quotidianità come la si vive ?


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo
> 
> Ti assicuro però che non è cosi in assoluto.
> 
> ...


Vai nei casini se ti beccano anche se pensi di essere il traditore dai nobili intenti e non cambia nulla se l'altro lo fa per diletto  o ha problemi  in casa sua che cerca di risolvere fuori.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

Io ho avuto lacrime e sangue. Non ho dormito per anni e ho passato anni a piangere tutte le notti. 
Piangevo per il tradimento, piangevo per la delusione, piangevo per il disorientamento totale nel tempo e nello spazio, piangevo per la fatica di rivedere la mia vita passata e futura. Qualcuno mi diceva cose utili, altri volevano perfino farmi soffrire, come se un estraneo potesse mai potere farmi soffrire di più. Qualcuno insisteva che c'era una mia corresponsabilità e a questo mi ribellavo.
Poi poi ho piano piano capito tante cose.
Il mio percorso non interessa a nessuno, ma credo che qualche indicazione su quale strada bisogna avviarsi possa darla.
Un po' come nella caccia al tesoro "acqua,acqua" "fuochino" "fuoco ".
Beh quando si guarda l'amante è oceano.
L'amante si prende tutti gli insulti del caso, virtualmente o di persona, se li impacchetta e mette via. 
Ma è per il tradito che è bene che se ne disinteressi.
Non è che ci sia necessità di comprensione, perché mai? C'è la necessità di non occuparsi di chi è irrilevante rispetto al tradimento.
Il tradimento è tutta cosa che riguarda il traditore. Di conseguenza è cosa che riguarda il tradito e l'idea di coppia, il patto esplicito e implicito, il vissuto comune e il significato che i singoli gli hanno dato.
Dice bene Francoff , raccontando la sua esperienza giovanile, la tipa poi ha trovato un altro. Lui ha solo evitato una rogna per sé, ma era evidente che lui, in quel caso, era solo un mezzo e che (ed è sì poco lusinghiero) lui o un altro era lo stesso. Ha fatto bene, ma per sé, infatti è per sé che ha rifiutato, non per salvaguardare un matrimonio. 
Chi si trova a vivere una relazione che ne sa di cosa succede in quella coppia? E, giustamente non ne deve sapere, quella sì sarebbe una intrusione, ancora più di quanto lo sia la relazione in sé. 
In tutto questo non c'è nessun "buonismo" nessun spirito di comprensione, anzi vi è così poca comprensione che si pensa che sono stati fatti suoi.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> In guerra per vincere basta essere vivi e se si vince significa che si è conquistato qualcosa.In amore si pretende molto altro per ritenersi vivi.


Anche gli sconfitti sono vivi.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vero, è normalissimo parlarne. Solo chi non si è trovato in tale situazione afferma il contrario.


Sostengo il contrario
Non vedo il motivo per parlarne


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma la quotidianità come la si vive ?


Ognuno credo che abbia la sua risposta.
Io la vivevo esattamente come prima. Con il piacere di passare tempo con mio marito e i miei figli. Facendo sesso con lui. Uscendo a cena. Weekend e vacanze.
Non ho cambiato nessuna delle mie abitudini e non per non destare sospetti ma perché stavo bene così


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> dove la vedi la superficialità?
> Nel non parlare del proprio compagno con l'amante?


Se si ha un rapporto profondo non vedo perché non  parlare anche dei problemi di coppia che magari fanno soffrire .Le persone non sono a comparti stagni.
Non per forza significa sputare nel piatto dove si torna a mangiare la sera.
Se si sputa sul compagno ufficiale è anche probabile  che poi si sputi sull'amante.L'amica di mio marito sputava sul marito ed una volta lo ha anche umiliato in presenza di mio marito ,finita la storia extra ha replicato con lui .
Mio marito ha difeso lei e credo abbia anche tutelato me durante la loro relazione perché se lei avesse avuto un solo appiglio per potermi dire cose negative sul mio conto sapute da lui  ,non me le avrebbe risparmiate.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se si ha un rapporto profondo non vedo perché non  parlare anche dei problemi di coppia che magari fanno soffrire .Le persone non sono a comparti stagni.
> Non per forza significa sputare nel piatto dove si torna a mangiare la sera.
> Se si sputa sul compagno ufficiale è anche probabile  che poi si sputi sull'amante.L'amica di mio marito sputava sul marito ed una volta lo ha anche umiliato in presenza di mio marito ,finita la storia extra ha replicato con lui .
> Mio marito ha difeso lei e credo abbia anche tutelato me durante la loro relazione perché se lei avesse avuto un solo appiglio per potermi dire cose negative sul mio conto sapute da lui  ,non me le avrebbe risparmiate.


I problemi con mio marito se c'erano erano nostri. Non faccio entrare altre persone soprattutto se i problemi sono suoi.
Se poi devo raccontare del litigio del quotidiano lo posso anche fare esattamente come con un'amica ma qui finiscono le mie confidenze
Anche su questo forum dico molto meno di quello che potrei dire se la cosa riguarda lui.


----------



## Carola (22 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho mai voluto interrogarmi sul significato dell'amore per anni.
> Mi bastava percepire un attaccamento a una persona e la necessità di averla vicina oltre al desiderio fisico per essere soddisfatto di ciò ed evitare di approfondire l'argomento.
> La mancanza di valutazione mi ha impedito però di valutare l'amore degli altri, di comprendere se chi avevo accanto mi amava.
> Per me l'amore è la capacità di trovare la felicità nella felicità dell'altro, la gioia della vicinanza, la condivisione dei desideri e dei piaceri.
> ...


Bello danny

Io fossi in tua moglie mi terrei stretto uno
Come te


----------



## Carola (22 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ognuno credo che abbia la sua risposta.
> Io la vivevo esattamente come prima. Con il piacere di passare tempo con mio marito e i miei figli. Facendo sesso con lui. Uscendo a cena. Weekend e vacanze.
> Non ho cambiato nessuna delle mie abitudini e non per non destare sospetti ma perché stavo bene così


Boh
X me è quasi incomprensibile
Però ho una paio di amiche che ragionano come te e l'amante non è sesso e basta ci
Condividono un sacco di altre cose confidenze comprese 
X me è quasi uno sdoppiamento di personalità .


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Boh
> X me è quasi incomprensibile
> Però ho una paio di amiche che ragionano come te e l'amante non è sesso e basta ci
> Condividono un sacco di altre cose confidenze comprese
> X me è quasi uno sdoppiamento di personalità .


Non posso quotare dal cell ma quoto l'ultima frase


----------



## francoff (22 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho avuto lacrime e sangue. Non ho dormito per anni e ho passato anni a piangere tutte le notti.
> Piangevo per il tradimento, piangevo per la delusione, piangevo per il disorientamento totale nel tempo e nello spazio, piangevo per la fatica di rivedere la mia vita passata e futura. Qualcuno mi diceva cose utili, altri volevano perfino farmi soffrire, come se un estraneo potesse mai potere farmi soffrire di più. Qualcuno insisteva che c'era una mia corresponsabilità e a questo mi ribellavo.
> Poi poi ho piano piano capito tante cose.
> Il mio percorso non interessa a nessuno, ma credo che qualche indicazione su quale strada bisogna avviarsi possa darla.
> ...


Certo per me per la mia coscienza


----------



## francoff (22 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ognuno credo che abbia la sua risposta.
> Io la vivevo esattamente come prima. Con il piacere di passare tempo con mio marito e i miei figli. Facendo sesso con lui. Uscendo a cena. Weekend e vacanze.
> Non ho cambiato nessuna delle mie abitudini e non per non destare sospetti ma perché stavo bene così


Tu sei " dall altra parte " , se scoperta vorrei leggere la risposta di tuo marito .


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tu sei " dall altra parte " , se scoperta vorrei leggere la risposta di tuo marito .


Avevo capito che chiedevi come l'ha vissuta chi é stato dall'altra parte. Scusa


----------



## francoff (22 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avevo capito che chiedevi come l'ha vissuta chi é stato dall'altra parte. Scusa


Non scusarti mi piace leggerti , trovo sempre spunti interessanti , anzi ti ringrazio . Hai ragione è importante capire anche la controparte . Anche se ora mi sono messo io al centro del mio mondo .


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non scusarti mi piace leggerti , trovo sempre spunti interessanti , anzi ti ringrazio . Hai ragione è importante capire anche la controparte . Anche se ora mi sono messo io al centro del mio mondo .


Fai bene


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Vai nei casini se ti beccano anche se pensi di essere il traditore dai nobili intenti e non cambia nulla se l'altro lo fa per diletto  o ha problemi  in casa sua che cerca di risolvere fuori.


Straquoto&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sostengo il contrario
> Non vedo il motivo per parlarne



Credo che dipenda dalla qualità della relazione. Certo se ci si sente dentro e si parla di un "noi" è naturale essere gelosi (ajajajajaiiiii) della persona con la quale l'amato-a condivide il letto, i pasti, il sesso, il quotidiano insomma e dunque si diventa avidi di sapere. Tutto tutto. Magari però la cosa è a senso unico e si rosica tanto; magari è il gioco dell'altro che usa il coniuge, paradossalmente, per tenere ancora più appeso l'amante. Storie varie, di vari tipi di merda. Se invece il rapporto è del tipo jamme bbell, non c'è nulla da dire che afferisca alla sfera personale di ognuno: ci si scambiano fluidi, cuoricioni, gratificazioni da banco e poi, grati alla vita per quanto raccattato, ognuno a casa sua. 



farfalla ha detto:


> Ognuno credo che abbia la sua risposta.
> Io la vivevo esattamente come prima. Con il piacere di passare tempo con mio marito e i miei figli. Facendo sesso con lui. Uscendo a cena. Weekend e vacanze.
> Non ho cambiato nessuna delle mie abitudini e non per non destare sospetti ma perché stavo bene così



Perdona la brutalità della domanda che sorge spontanea: se stavi così bene con tuo marito cosa ti spingeva nel letto dell'amico di famiglia? Quando da sposata frequentavo altri uomini mi mancava tutto; nel secondo matrimonio mi sembrava di stare in paradiso e neanche mi passava per l'anticamera di tradire; non lo faccio neanche ora che ne avrei ben donde, come rivalsa e come opportunità. Ma sarò strana io.


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma la quotidianità come la si vive ?


Quando hai chiaro il percorso  che vuoi intraprendere agisci in sua funzione.
Finche non sapete che cosa volete fare si avanza a tentoni.Per un giorno o un'ora sembra non sia mai accaduto nulla perché la normalità e le cose anche belle che si vivevano prima prendono il sopravvento  ,il giorno o l'ora dopo si precipita nella disperazione o nella rabbia o tutte e due.
Un giorno proverai pena per lei,il giorno dopo sarai cinico e spietato e avrai pena per te.Ti sentirai carnefice e anche vittima.
Prima che questa giostra delirante  smetta di farti impazzire ci vorrà molto tempo .
Una sola cosa ti posso garantire.In qualunque modo vada a finire non starai sempre così,il male che senti ,anche se ora ti sembra impossibile passerà è strano a dirsi ma il sopravvivere a tanto ti renderà il miglior alleato di te stesso.L'unico su cui contare e un fanculo metaforico a tutto e tutti.


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Quando hai chiaro il percorso  che vuoi intraprendere agisci in sua funzione.
> Finche non sapete che cosa volete fare si avanza a tentoni.Per un giorno o un'ora sembra non sia mai accaduto nulla perché la normalità e le cose anche belle che si vivevano prima prendono il sopravvento  ,il giorno o l'ora dopo si precipita nella disperazione o nella rabbia o tutte e due.
> Un giorno proverai pena per lei,il giorno dopo sarai cinico e spietato e avrai pena per te.Ti sentirai carnefice e anche vittima.
> Prima che questa giostra delirante  smetta di farti impazzire ci vorrà molto tempo .
> Una sola cosa ti posso garantire.In qualunque modo vada a finire non starai sempre così,il male che senti ,anche se ora ti sembra impossibile passerà è strano a dirsi ma il sopravvivere a tanto ti renderà il miglior alleato di te stesso.L'unico su cui contare e un fanculo metaforico a tutto e tutti.



Si. Un delirio. 

Una specie di pace è un traguardo al quale si arriva con le proprie gambe solamente, indipendentemente dalla postura del traditore. E la qualità del percorso è strettamente legata alla robustezza del proprio essere individuo, scisso dalla coppia.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Credo che dipenda dalla qualità della relazione. Certo se ci si sente dentro e si parla di un "noi" è naturale essere gelosi (ajajajajaiiiii) della persona con la quale l'amato-a condivide il letto, i pasti, il sesso, il quotidiano insomma e dunque si diventa avidi di sapere. Tutto tutto. Magari però la cosa è a senso unico e si rosica tanto; magari è il gioco dell'altro che usa il coniuge, paradossalmente, per tenere ancora più appeso l'amante. Storie varie, di vari tipi di merda. Se invece il rapporto è del tipo jamme bbell, non c'è nulla da dire che afferisca alla sfera personale di ognuno: ci si scambiano fluidi, cuoricioni, gratificazioni da banco e poi, grati alla vita per quanto raccattato, ognuno a casa sua.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lui. Non ho altra spiegazione. 
Non ho mai pensato di tradire fino a quel momento e anche allora ci ho pensato parecchio


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



mistral ha detto:


> Vai nei casini se ti beccano anche se pensi di essere il traditore dai nobili intenti e non cambia nulla se l'altro lo fa per diletto  o ha problemi  in casa sua che cerca di risolvere fuori.


Vai nei casini indipendentemente se vieni "beccato" o meno

I casini non li genera soltanto il venir "beccati" ma (per quel poco di esperienza che posso portare) i casini ti piovono in testa per il solo fatto di frequentare una persona che commistiona due rapporti distinti, portando i suoi casini fuori.

Per fare un esempio scemo.. Il classico:
"Ma lo sai cosa ha fatto ieri sera?.. Ha fatto qui, ha fatto di là, poi è andato sul divano, poi ha bevuto l'amarino.. un insensibile, è uno stronzo, etc.. Etc..."

Ecco... In questi casi: parola d'ordine tagliare, amputare, chiudere.

Senza se e senza ma

Diversamente casini assicurati

Anche se non vieni mai scoperto.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ho letto anche la risposta di skorpio che non condivido . Le responsabilità le hanno entrambi con i dovuti distinguo . Ma la merda sull amante la può gettare il traditore per spostare il focus ma il tradito deve esserne consapevole . La consapevolezza che ci hanno fatto male in due , io non cerco vendette , ma se penso a lui non provo certo simpatia e questo penso sia umanamente comprensibile . Poi posso fare tutte le filosofie del mondo ma lui non mi è indifferente . Mi pare che questo elevarsi questo finto distacco sia un modo per darsi una levatura morale superiore e liquidare la cosa senza veramente mettere in discussione tutto .


Ve la state prendendo con qualcuno che il vostro coniuge ha apprezzato, desiderato, scelto, non con un ladro.
Come è possibile trovare un punto d'incontro col partner se vi è odio o ostilità nei confronti di chi ha amato?


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Bello danny
> 
> Io fossi in tua moglie mi terrei stretto uno
> Come te


Ringrazio te e tutti per i complimenti, ma probabilmente, visto come è andata, non è del tutto vero. Per lei.


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ve la state prendendo con qualcuno che il vostro coniuge ha apprezzato, desiderato, scelto, non con un ladro.
> Come è possibile trovare un punto d'incontro col partner se vi è odio o ostilità nei confronti di chi ha amato?


Bellissimo esercizio di stile ma cazzata grandissima . Facciamoci violenza per accettare tutto


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Bellissimo esercizio di stile ma cazzata grandissima . Facciamoci violenza per accettare tutto


No.
La violenza è quella di accettare il partner al proprio fianco odiando allo stesso tempo l'amante.
Se odi l'amante, a mio parere, lasci anche il partner.
Te ne vai da chi ha amato e desiderato chi tu ora disprezzi, perché non vi sarà alcuna possibilità di comprenderlo, né di trovare un nuovo equilibrio.
Giuda è riconosciuto come un traditore, i sommi sacerdoti no, assolvono il loro compito.
Verso l'amante possiamo riconoscere la nostra distanza in virtù di una differente etica e visione delle cose, ma non possiamo né dobbiamo avere sentimenti.
Questi li riserviamo esclusivamente a chi è vicino a noi.


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> La violenza è quella di accettare il partner al proprio fianco odiando allo stesso tempo l'amante.
> Se odi l'amante, a mio parere, lasci anche il partner.
> Te ne vai da chi ha amato e desiderato chi tu ora disprezzi, perché non vi sarà alcuna possibilità di comprenderlo, né di trovare un nuovo equilibrio.
> ...


Ma anche no . Odio è un termine estremo che non c entra nulla . Loro assieme mi han fatto del male , con motivazioni e responsabilità diverse , e astio nei confronti di entrambi lo trovo naturale . Poi lui esce dalle dinamiche della ricostruzione perché non c entra più nulla con la nostra progettualità ma che lui non c entri nulla con il nostro passato prossimo non abbia contribuito a segnarlo non mi pare palese . Che lei abbia amato desiderato o altro l altro sono cose sue e loro . Io non c entro.nulla e neppure ci voglio entrare .


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Quando hai chiaro il percorso  che vuoi intraprendere agisci in sua funzione.
> Finche non sapete che cosa volete fare si avanza a tentoni.Per un giorno o un'ora sembra non sia mai accaduto nulla perché la normalità e le cose anche belle che si vivevano prima prendono il sopravvento  ,il giorno o l'ora dopo si precipita nella disperazione o nella rabbia o tutte e due.
> Un giorno proverai pena per lei,il giorno dopo sarai cinico e spietato e avrai pena per te.Ti sentirai carnefice e anche vittima.
> Prima che questa giostra delirante  smetta di farti impazzire ci vorrà molto tempo .
> Una sola cosa ti posso garantire.In qualunque modo vada a finire non starai sempre così,il male che senti ,anche se ora ti sembra impossibile passerà è strano a dirsi ma il sopravvivere a tanto ti renderà il miglior alleato di te stesso.L'unico su cui contare e un fanculo metaforico a tutto e tutti.





Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Si. Un delirio.
> 
> Una specie di pace è un traguardo al quale si arriva con le proprie gambe solamente, indipendentemente dalla postura del traditore. E la qualità del percorso è strettamente legata alla robustezza del proprio essere individuo, scisso dalla coppia.




E' tutto scritto qui e non cè altro da aggiungere!


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma anche no . Odio è un termine estremo che non c entra nulla . *Loro assieme* *mi han fatto del male* , con motivazioni e responsabilità diverse , e *astio* nei confronti di entrambi lo trovo naturale . Poi lui esce dalle dinamiche della ricostruzione perché non c entra più nulla con la nostra progettualità ma che lui non c entri nulla con il nostro passato prossimo non abbia contribuito a segnarlo non mi pare palese . Che lei abbia amato desiderato o altro l altro sono cose sue e loro . Io non c entro.nulla e neppure ci voglio entrare .


Lei ti ha fatto male.
Mia moglie mi ha fatto male.
Il suo amante è il solito piacione che arrivato a 50 anni suonati dopo una settantina di donne entrate e uscite nella sua vita ha pensato bene di accasarsi vagliando, probabilmente, più donne tra quelle in quel momento disponibili e coinvolte da lui. Almeno due, da quel che posso immaginare.
Ma se mia moglie non lo avesse accolto non avrebbe avuto nulla a che fare con me e avrei trovato la sua vita e le sue scelte solo molto diverse dalle mie.
Posso dire di essermi confrontato con lui solo quando lui ha preteso di entrare in rivalità con me.
Non lo avesse fatto, se se ne fosse rimasto al suo posto di amante, avrebbe continuato a godere della mia indifferenza. Un'indifferenza che ridimensiona la persona, che mi era ed è estranea. 
Chiarisco: la curiosità nei confronti di chi ha rapporti con una moglie può essere comprensibile quando si voglia comprendere cosa può averla spinta  tra le sue braccia.
La mia curiosità è stata appagata dalla lettura delle loro mail, che mi hanno tolto tutte le illusioni che nel frattempo mi ero creato e mi hanno permesso di confrontarmi con mia moglie evitando bugie e omissioni, valutando alla fine anche il mio rapporto con lei su basi concrete.
Ma a parte questo, quel che è della vita dell'amante è al limite solo un problema per mia moglie, non mio.
Il mio unico interesse è solo ed esclusivamente verso lei e il rapporto che posso mantenere con lei.
Il risentimento, il rancore, l'astio, qualsiasi sentimento verso un estraneo sono solo distrazione nel difficile percorso alla ricerca di una soluzione che faccia stare bene. Insieme o senza chi ci ha tradito.


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ve la state prendendo con qualcuno che il vostro coniuge ha apprezzato, desiderato, scelto, non con un ladro.
> Come è possibile trovare un punto d'incontro col partner se vi è odio o ostilità nei confronti di chi ha amato?





danny ha detto:


> No.
> La violenza è quella di accettare il partner al proprio fianco odiando allo stesso tempo l'amante.
> Se odi l'amante, a mio parere, lasci anche il partner.
> Te ne vai da chi ha amato e desiderato chi tu ora disprezzi, perché non vi sarà alcuna possibilità di comprenderlo, né di trovare un nuovo equilibrio.
> ...


Anche se parlare di odio è improprio, ma sempre di una forma di disprezzo si tratta, io lo trovo lecito. Questa frattura di pensiero nel forum è decisamente insanabile : continueremo a discuterne a vita 

Non amo, decisamente, tutto ciò che ama o ha amato chi amo. Mi appello al principio di unicità e diversità di ognuno. Per dire, esempio stupido, noi abbiamo hobbies completamente diversi: io di stare su una barca 12 ore aspettando il tonno dell'anno non ci penso minimamente (nel caso raro vada con lui prendo il sole mezza giornata e mi faccio riaccompagnae in porto) e lui col cavolo che si allenerebbe tutti i giorni come faccio io, sotto zero o a ferragosto. Siamo diversi e amiamo cose diverse: a lui è piaciuta una che a me repelle, fisicamente e intellettualmente, e non devo costringermi ad apprezzare la parte di sè che se ne è invaghhita in nome di un insieme da rivitalizzare a tutti i costi. Lo amo, ma quel lui sbandato per un'idiota è stato altrettanto idiota, e tutta la carretta di quel periodo mi fa schifo. Al netto delle motivazioni, dei pentimenti, del distacco totale suo verso la faccenda. Per ora è così; quando arriverò, se ci arriverò, ad avere cura anche di quella componente del suo essere che lui stesso fa fatica a riconoscere, vorrà dire che salirò direttamente in paradiso


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Lei ti ha fatto male.
> Mia moglie mi ha fatto male.
> Il suo amante è il solito piacione che arrivato a 50 anni suonati dopo una settantina di donne entrate e uscite nella sua vita ha pensato bene di accasarsi vagliando, probabilmente, più donne tra quelle in quel momento disponibili e coinvolte da lui. Almeno due, da quel che posso immaginare.
> Ma se mia moglie non lo avesse accolto non avrebbe avuto nulla a che fare con me e avrei trovato la sua vita e le sue scelte solo molto diverse dalle mie.
> ...


Mi sei incomprensibile anche perché fai il neretto a 4 parole decontestalizzandole dal resto mi sa che te la suoni e te la canti . Mi spiace vedo un uomo intelligente e sensibile e forse per questo senza pace .


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Lei ti ha fatto male.
> Mia moglie mi ha fatto male.
> Il suo amante è il solito piacione che arrivato a 50 anni suonati dopo una settantina di donne entrate e uscite nella sua vita ha pensato bene di accasarsi vagliando, probabilmente, più donne tra quelle in quel momento disponibili e coinvolte da lui. Almeno due, da quel che posso immaginare.
> Ma se mia moglie non lo avesse accolto non avrebbe avuto nulla a che fare con me e avrei trovato la sua vita e le sue scelte solo molto diverse dalle mie.
> ...



La mia curiosità è stata appagata dall'averci parlato direttamente e a lungo: brividi di orrore lungo la schiena per la pochezza e l'insulsaggine della persona, pena addirittura per lo stato ansiogeno e di prostrazione col quale si è posta, stupore per il cinismo e la freddezza di lui nell'averla usata anche se in totale consapevolezza di lei che forse di sentirsi esattamente un oggetto aveva bisogno visto che la sua vita era (é?) tutta imperniata, anche a suo dire,  sull'apparenza. Stiamo parlando di merda a tutto tondo, di bisogni reciproci soddisfatti alle spalle dei compagni di vita, non ce lo dimentichiamo.  
Il decorso della scemenza di lei non mi riguarda, quello di lui si, difatti ce la stiamo risolvendo, ma posso dire che in generale le persone fatte di così poco mi repellono? Nella mia vita non le faccio entrare solitamente e se posso; questa ci è stata ficcata a forza e pure mi è servito incrociarla per imparare qualcosa.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anche se parlare di odio è improprio, ma sempre di una forma di disprezzo si tratta, io lo trovo lecito. Questa frattura di pensiero nel forum è decisamente insanabile : continueremo a discuterne a vita
> 
> Non amo, decisamente, tutto ciò che ama o ha amato chi amo. Mi appello al principio di unicità e diversità di ognuno. Per dire, esempio stupido, noi abbiamo hobbies completamente diversi: io di stare su una barca 12 ore aspettando il tonno dell'anno non ci penso minimamente (nel caso raro vada con lui prendo il sole mezza giornata e mi faccio riaccompagnae in porto) e lui col cavolo che si allenerebbe tutti i giorni come faccio io, sotto zero o a ferragosto. Siamo diversi e amiamo cose diverse: a lui è piaciuta una che a me repelle, fisicamente e intellettualmente, e non devo costringermi ad apprezzare la parte di sè che se ne è invaghhita in nome di un insieme da rivitalizzare a tutti i costi. Lo amo, ma quel lui sbandato per un'idiota è stato altrettanto idiota, e tutta la carretta di quel periodo mi fa schifo. Al netto delle motivazioni, dei pentimenti, del distacco totale suo verso la faccenda. Per ora è così; quando arriverò, se ci arriverò, ad avere cura anche di quella componente del suo essere che lui stesso fa fatica a riconoscere, vorrà dire che salirò direttamente in paradiso


Sì, ma l'amante non è un hobby. 
E' una persona estranea a noi che è stata scelta dal nostro partner per avere una relazione che ha mutato la relazione che noi avevamo con lui.
L'agire che ha causato problemi a noi è tutto a carico del nostro coniuge, che ha la piena e totale responsabilità di quanto è accaduto.
Per questo l'amante mi è indifferente. Non ha alcun peso nella mia vita, non ha alcuna importanza per me, non conta nulla.
Posso pensare che è brutto o bello, simpatico o antipatico, avere un'opinione su di lui come persona, ma non provare emozioni o sentimenti nei suoi confronti.
E neppure sarebbe mia intenzione ambire ad averli.
Non voglio scaricare le responsabilità di quanto è accaduto su un altra persona, le voglio attribuire a chi aveva preso degli impegni nei miei confronti, in maniera che il confronto parta da basi reali, eliminando tutte le illusioni che inconsciamente emergono quando si tenta di riparare una relazione che è divenuta dolorosa e rimediare all'inevitabile frustrazione di quello che è, a ragion veduta, un fallimento di un progetto.
Aggiungo che la scelta dell'amante definisce anche chi abbiamo accanto esattamente come i libri che legge, il lavoro che fa, i vestiti che indossa...
Da questo punto di vista avere una pessima opinione dell'amante dovrebbe comportare anche la disistima di chi se l'è scelta/o.


----------



## Carola (23 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi sei incomprensibile anche perché fai il neretto a 4 parole decontestalizzandole dal resto mi sa che te la suoni e te la canti . Mi spiace vedo un uomo intelligente e sensibile e forse per questo senza pace .


Penso come te da tanto tempo 
Danny io vorrei vederti libero


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> La mia curiosità è stata appagata dall'averci parlato direttamente e a lungo: brividi di orrore lungo la schiena per la pochezza e l'insulsaggine della persona, pena addirittura per lo stato ansiogeno e di prostrazione col quale si è posta, stupore per il cinismo e la freddezza di lui nell'averla usata anche se in totale consapevolezza di lei che forse di sentirsi esattamente un oggetto aveva bisogno visto che la sua vita era (é?) tutta imperniata, anche a suo dire,  sull'apparenza. Stiamo parlando di merda a tutto tondo, di bisogni reciproci soddisfatti alle spalle dei compagni di vita, non ce lo dimentichiamo.
> Il decorso della scemenza di lei non mi riguarda, quello di lui si, difatti ce la stiamo risolvendo, ma posso dire che in generale le persone fatte di così poco mi repellono? Nella mia vita non le faccio entrare solitamente e se posso; questa ci è stata ficcata a forza e pure mi è servito incrociarla per imparare qualcosa.


Magari mi sbaglio, ma questa rabbia che mi sembra di scorgere ogni tanto nei tuoi scritti temo sia dovuta proprio al tuo confrontarsi con l'amante e quel che pensi di lei.
Come dire... Ma come ha potuto tradirmi mio marito con una persona che vale così poco?
Come ha potuto mettere in discussione una relazione importante con me solo per questa persona?
Come posso valere per lui "meno" (nel momento in cui ha rischiato di perdermi) di questa persona che trovo repellente?
Dimmi se sbaglio.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Posso pensare che è brutto o bello, simpatico o antipatico, avere un'opinione su di lui come persona, ma non provare emozioni o sentimenti nei suoi confronti.
> E neppure sarebbe mia intenzione ambire ad averli.


Quoto

I miei sentimenti belli o brutti scelgo di regalarli a chi decido io, non a chi decide mia moglie (o chiunque altro)


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma l'amante non è un hobby.
> E' una persona estranea a noi che è stata scelta dal nostro partner per avere una relazione che ha mutato la relazione che noi avevamo con lui.
> L'agire che ha causato problemi a noi è tutto a carico del nostro coniuge, che ha la piena e totale responsabilità di quanto è accaduto.
> Per questo l'amante mi è indifferente. Non ha alcun peso nella mia vita, non ha alcuna importanza per me, non conta nulla.
> ...



Ma difatti il grosso ganglio da superare è esattamente quello: perchè, in generale, e soprattutto perchè proprio un tipo di donna che si è sempre detto di detestare e che ancora oggi si dice di schifare? La risposta che ottengo è "gusto dell'orrido", che mi sforzo di capire ma che non arrivo a tastare fino in fondo (in realtà non ci credo ). Anch'io a volte mi soffermo  a guardare trasmissioni tipo quelle della D'Urso che mi fanno venire il vomito per una specie di gusto dell'orrido, ma dopo un po' cambio canale per sopraggiunti conati. Come si possa frequentare una persona per un anno, anche se poche volte fisicamente in tutto, solo per sentirsi "superiori" e apprezzati e giocarsela come un pupazzo, non lo so. Che un'alito di cinismo lo attraversasse l'ho sempre saputo, ma la compenetrazione col mio essere e comunque la coppia lo tenevano fermo; ad un certo punto si è scatenato con 'sta poveraccia tutta presa dall'apparire vip e che lui si è divertito a smontare pezzo pezzo fino a distruggere il poco di buono che aveva (detto da lei). Certo che mi sono chiesta chi ho scelto di continuare ad avere accanto e mi sono risposta che che la sua "durezza" a volte è funzionale per la mia estrema malleabilità e che nella coppia tutto ciò sia funzionale per una specie di compensazione che ci rende forti insieme. Non so come spiegarlo, spero si sia capito il senso di quello che voglio dire.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2017)

Però un conto sono gli hobby, un conto sono le persone che il mio compagno frequenta. Non starei con mio marito se avesse amici che reputo che siano degli scemi  Dei cafoni o non so cos'altro  perché vorrebbe dire che a lui piacciono persone così e quindi incompatibili con me . Allo stesso modo l'idea che vado a letto con una persona che lui per primo non stima o che comunque reputa una cretina mi darebbe la misura della persona con cui sto.
 Quindi ribadisco secondo me un conto è provare l'astio verso questa persona un conto è denigrarla perché Per me denigrare lei vorrebbe dire denigrare la persona con cui sto


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma anche no . Odio è un termine estremo che non c entra nulla . Loro assieme mi han fatto del male , con motivazioni e responsabilità diverse , e astio nei confronti di entrambi lo trovo naturale . Poi lui esce dalle dinamiche della ricostruzione perché non c entra più nulla con la nostra progettualità ma che lui non c entri nulla con il nostro passato prossimo non abbia contribuito a segnarlo non mi pare palese . Che lei abbia amato desiderato o altro l altro sono cose sue e loro . Io non c entro.nulla e neppure ci voglio entrare .





francoff ha detto:


> Mi sei incomprensibile anche perché fai il neretto a 4 parole decontestalizzandole dal resto mi sa che te la suoni e te la canti . Mi spiace vedo un uomo intelligente e sensibile e forse per questo senza pace .


Uso la mia storia come esempio, ma a parte questo...
Quando sottolineo quel "Loro assieme mi hanno fatto male" voglio proprio dar peso a una frase che spiega più di tutto quello che hai scritto dopo.
Cercare di assolvere chi ha tradito condividendo le sue colpe con qualcun altro che è estraneo alla nostra vita non è un buon modo per avviare una ricostruzione: facilita tenersi al fianco chi ci ha fatto male, magari serve all'inizio, ma non ci fa vedere la realtà oggettiva delle cose e ritarda l'acquisizione di una consapevolezza riguardo a quello che è accaduto.
Continuo a ripetere: lei ti ha fatto male ed è da questa consapevolezza che si deve ripartire.


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Magari mi sbaglio, ma questa rabbia che mi sembra di scorgere ogni tanto nei tuoi scritti temo sia dovuta proprio al tuo confrontarsi con l'amante e quel che pensi di lei.
> Come dire... Ma come ha potuto tradirmi mio marito con una persona che vale così poco?
> Come ha potuto mettere in discussione una relazione importante con me solo per questa persona?
> Come posso valere per lui "meno" (nel momento in cui ha rischiato di perdermi) di questa persona che trovo repellente?
> Dimmi se sbaglio.



No Danny, non sbagli.


E gliel'ho chiesto e detto fino alla nausea. Lui risponde che io non c'entro niente con quanto è successo, che era una cosa sua, che io ero e sono intoccabile etc etc. Si appella ad una specie di processo suo intimo ancora in parte insondato, ad una sua componente di bisogno da soddisfare attraverso quella bassezza per sentirsi "forte". Ovviamente gli ho chiesto se dunque il "ritorno" potente che ha sempre avuto da me non fosse abbastanza tanto da andarne a cercare altri altrove, ma lui non sa cosa rispondere. Io penso che la mia abnegazione nei suoi confronti fosse tanta e tale da darla per scontata, per acclarata, indistruttibile e inamovibile, dunque che non desse più brividi nè emozioni tanto era solida, dunque si è mosso, dice che è capitato, approfittando di altre offerte sul mercato poco rendendosi conto che nel piatto di quella partita c'era tutto. Gli è andata di lusso, come alla maggior parte dei traditori, da quello che leggo qui. Almeno all'apparenza. Poi cosa si muova nel fondo del cuore di ogni tradito solo lui lo sa.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No Danny, non sbagli.
> 
> 
> E gliel'ho chiesto e detto fino alla nausea. Lui risponde che io non c'entro niente con quanto è successo, che era una cosa sua, che io ero e sono intoccabile etc etc. Si appella ad una specie di processo suo intimo ancora in parte insondato, ad una sua componente di bisogno da soddisfare attraverso quella bassezza per sentirsi "forte". Ovviamente gli ho chiesto se dunque il "ritorno" potente che ha sempre avuto da me non fosse abbastanza tanto da andarne a cercare altri altrove, ma lui non sa cosa rispondere. Io penso che la mia abnegazione nei suoi confronti fosse tanta e tale da darla per scontata, per acclarata, indistruttibile e inamovibile, dunque che non desse più brividi nè emozioni tanto era solida, dunque si è mosso, dice che è capitato, approfittando di altre offerte sul mercato poco rendendosi conto che nel piatto di quella partita c'era tutto. Gli è andata di lusso, come alla maggior parte dei traditori, da quello che leggo qui. Almeno all'apparenza. Poi cosa si muova nel fondo del cuore di ogni tradito solo lui lo sa.


Porca puttana Andrea!
È su questo scalino che inciampi e ti vuoi far male , di tanto in tanto

Devi cambiare strada

Nei paraggi dell altra non ci devi proprio mettere mentalmente piede, cazzo!!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Porca puttana Andrea!
> È su questo scalino che inciampi e ti vuoi far male , di tanto in tanto
> 
> Devi cambiare strada
> ...


Calma che ti si alza la pressione


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però un conto sono gli hobby, un conto sono le persone che il mio compagno frequenta. Non starei con mio marito se avesse amici che reputo che siano degli scemi  Dei cafoni o non so cos'altro  perché vorrebbe dire che a lui piacciono persone così e quindi incompatibili con me . Allo stesso modo l'idea che vado a letto con una persona che lui per primo non stima o che comunque reputa una cretina mi darebbe la misura della persona con cui sto.
> Quindi ribadisco secondo me un conto è provare l'astio verso questa persona un conto è denigrarla perché Per me denigrare lei vorrebbe dire denigrare la persona con cui sto



Gli hobbies erano ovviamente un esempio, ma anche per gli amici la penso allo stesso modo. Mi è capitato spesso di avere uomini o anche amici che amassero persone, intendo come frequentazioni, che a me proprio non piacevano/piacciono ma non per questo butto a mare la mia relazione con loro. Siamo fatti di tanti pezzi, di tanti elementi e credo che possa capitare che alcune componenti si esaltino in presenza di alcuni e siano totalmente prive di nerbo con altre.


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Porca puttana Andrea!
> È su questo scalino che inciampi e ti vuoi far male , di tanto in tanto
> 
> Devi cambiare strada
> ...


Cazziami, mi fa bene 


Ogni tanto cerco il marito su internet: guardo quella faccia beata e un po' spocchiosa, da uno che ha il mondo in mano, e mi viene voglia di fargli uno squilletto . Poi mi fa pena pure lui non foss'altro per il fatto che ha un guaio di quelli come moglie e nonostante le postate vips che fa, e abbandono l'idea.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Gli hobbies erano ovviamente un esempio, ma anche per gli amici la penso allo stesso modo. Mi è capitato spesso di avere uomini o anche amici che amassero persone, intendo come frequentazioni, che a me proprio non piacevano/piacciono ma non per questo butto a mare la mia relazione con loro. Siamo fatti di tanti pezzi, di tanti elementi e credo che possa capitare che alcune componenti si esaltino in presenza di alcuni e siano totalmente prive di nerbo con altre.


Un amico non è l'uomo con cui divido la mia vita e soprattutto la mia intimità


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Cazziami, mi fa bene


Si stamani mi fai incazzare!!!

Porcaccio il mondo, ti devi tirar fuori da un confronto in cui ti infili sistematicamente, basta!!

Nessuno di noi è confrontabile, non siamo marche di pelati sulle scaffale del super

Rifiuta in te questo confronto a prescindere dal soggetto porco il mondo!!

Tu non sei un oggetto da scegliere o preferire

Nessuno lo è


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si stamani mi fai incazzare!!!
> 
> Porcaccio il mondo, ti devi tirar fuori da un confronto in cui ti infili sistematicamente, basta!!
> 
> ...


Ho aggiunto una postilla al post di prima :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ho aggiunto una postilla al post di prima :rotfl:



 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] quando si inverrisce me fa morì


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] quando si inverrisce me fa morì


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Calma che ti si alza la pressione


Ora mi ci vuole la camomilla, porca di quella puttana!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] quando si inverrisce me fa morì


Se aggiungesse qualche saracca in toscano sarebbe perfetto


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se aggiungesse qualche saracca in toscano sarebbe perfetto


Eh niente "un la aggiunge "!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ho aggiunto una postilla al post di prima :rotfl:


Si ho letto, e mi fai incazzare ancora di più..!!

Quello che vorrei dire con un pizzico di calma è che accettare il confronto è sbagliato per se stessi a prescindere

È perdente per se. Anche se vinci su tutti i fronti

Mettersi spalla a spalla mentalmente è già perdente per se

E io son più alta
E io ho più seno
E io ho il culo più sodo
E io ho più intelligenza
E io
E io e io

Vincere su tutto

Hai perso in partenza invece

Perché ti sei messa spalla a spalla

Infatti si resta incazzati

Anzi!  Se si vince su tutto si è ancora più incazzati, paradossalmente.

Diho bene??


----------



## ilnikko (23 Febbraio 2017)

hai dimenticato "poffarbacco"
Niente tisanina ieri sera Sko' ??


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ho letto, e mi fai incazzare ancora di più..!!
> 
> Quello che vorrei dire con un pizzico di calma è che accettare il confronto è sbagliato per se stessi a prescindere
> 
> ...


Ovvia ...e tu dici bene !!!!
Ti chiamerò Ceccherini


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



ilnikko ha detto:


> hai dimenticato "poffarbacco"
> Niente tisanina ieri sera Sko' ??


No, ieri sera c'era la Juve e mi son scolato col mio amico una bottiglia di grappa

E quando Dybala ha preso il palo ho anche dato un calcio in culo al gatto


----------



## ologramma (23 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se aggiungesse qualche *saracca* in toscano sarebbe perfetto


 .
prego specificare sai noi del centro siamo duri di comprendonio


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ho letto, e mi fai incazzare ancora di più..!!
> 
> Quello che vorrei dire con un pizzico di calma è che accettare il confronto è sbagliato per se stessi a prescindere
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Carola (23 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No, ieri sera c'era la Juve e mi son scolato col mio amico una bottiglia di grappa
> 
> E quando Dybala ha preso il palo ho anche dato un calcio in culo al gatto



Abbiamo vinto ?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No, ieri sera c'era la Juve e mi son scolato col mio amico una bottiglia di grappa
> 
> E quando Dybala ha preso il palo ho anche dato un calcio in culo al gatto


.
Non so se essere più incazzata per la vittoria della Juve o per il povero gatto


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> prego specificare sai noi del centro siamo duri di comprendonio


Parolaccia?


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Carola ha detto:


> Abbiamo vinto ?


Abbiamo STRAvinto , e pure prima di scendere in campo.

Mettendo Bonucci in tribuna.

Rinunciando a parte della nostra forza tecnica per un principio inamovibile.

Senza fare una piega, e vincendo lo stesso in campo

Una lezione di principi e di forza dai contenuti sconfinati


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2017)

[MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]

Ma non si era stabilito il ban per gli juventini?
ricordo male?


----------



## trilobita (23 Febbraio 2017)

*Trad.*



farfalla ha detto:


> Parolaccia?


Bestemmia


----------



## mistral (23 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> La violenza è quella di accettare il partner al proprio fianco odiando allo stesso tempo l'amante.
> Se odi l'amante, a mio parere, lasci anche il partner.
> Te ne vai da chi ha amato e desiderato chi tu ora disprezzi, perché non vi sarà alcuna possibilità di comprenderlo, né di trovare un nuovo equilibrio.
> ...


mio marito adora gli involtini di interiora di non ben specificato animale.
Le rare volte che li mangia non oso baciarlo .Schifo rivoltante ma mio marito non è l'involtino ,come mio marito non è la sua amante.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Bestemmia


.
In effetti era la traduzione più corretta
Non intendevo comunque bestemmia ma il torpiloquio toscano su me ha un certo fascino lo ammetto


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> @_perplesso_
> 
> Ma non si era stabilito il ban per gli juventini?
> ricordo male?


s'era detto che i conti del forum li pagavano loro


----------



## ilnikko (23 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> @_perplesso_
> 
> Ma non si era stabilito il ban per gli juventini?
> ricordo male?


Non è toscano ? un toscano gobbo e un si pole uardare, ovvìa... maremma maiala (cit.)


----------



## Carola (23 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]
> 
> Ma non si era stabilito il ban per gli juventini?
> ricordo male?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> s'era detto che i conti del forum li pagavano loro


.
Ah ok mi sembrava che ci fosse una clausola per ammetterli


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Non è toscano ? un toscano gobbo e un si pole uardare, ovvìa... maremma maiala (cit.)


.
non sviare che mi sa che anche tu hai qualcosa da nascondere


----------



## Carola (23 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Non è toscano ? un toscano gobbo e un si pole uardare, ovvìa... maremma maiala (cit.)


 Suvvia che di figlioli juventini quando si stava a Pisa ne conobbi 
Tutte persone a modino eh


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Suvvia che di figlioli juventini quando* si stava a Pisa* ne conobbi
> Tutte persone a modino eh


 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]

Vedi tu


----------



## Carola (23 Febbraio 2017)

C'è qualche pisano ?

Io feci amicizia  con molto stranieri li Pisani pochini

Ma come si mangiava !!!!!


----------



## ilnikko (23 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> non sviare che mi sa che anche tu hai qualcosa da nascondere


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12726


.
I miei uomini preferiti tifano squadre innominabili.
Che tristezza


----------



## Cuore infranto (23 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No, ieri sera c'era la Juve e mi son scolato col mio amico una bottiglia di grappa
> 
> E quando Dybala ha preso il palo ho anche dato un calcio in culo al gatto


:bere: Consoliamoci almeno con la vecchia signora


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Bellissimo esercizio di stile ma cazzata grandissima . Facciamoci violenza per accettare tutto


Quoto...se ho ben capito dovremmo quasi stimare l'amante di nostra moglie, in quanto esito della sua scelta?
Io sono il primo ad attribuire tutta la responsabilità al  partner ; ma anche l'altro si prende le mie contumelie.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



stany ha detto:


> Quoto...se ho ben capito dovremmo quasi stimare l'amante di nostra moglie, in quanto esito della sua scelta?


???? O che hai elaborato mai???

Stimare???.....????...

Andrebbe ignorato completamente

Che è anche l unica maniera x stimare si, ma se stessi.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Quoto...se ho ben capito dovremmo quasi stimare l'amante di nostra moglie, in quanto esito della sua scelta?
> Io sono il primo ad attribuire tutta la responsabilità al  partner ; ma anche l'altro si prende le mie contumelie.


Tra stima e indifferenza c'è una voragine.
I sentimenti, compreso l'odio, danno valore a chi l'indifferenza uccide.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ???? O che hai elaborato mai???
> 
> Stimare???.....????...
> 
> ...


Perfetto.


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Uso la mia storia come esempio, ma a parte questo...
> Quando sottolineo quel "Loro assieme mi hanno fatto male" voglio proprio dar peso a una frase che spiega più di tutto quello che hai scritto dopo.
> *Cercare di assolvere chi ha tradito condividendo le sue colpe con qualcun altro che è estraneo alla nostra vita non è un buon modo per avviare una ricostruzione: *facilita tenersi al fianco chi ci ha fatto male, magari serve all'inizio, ma non ci fa vedere la realtà oggettiva delle cose e ritarda l'acquisizione di una consapevolezza riguardo a quello che è accaduto.
> Continuo a ripetere:* lei ti ha fatto male ed è da questa consapevolezza che si deve ripartire*.



Mi spieghi dove affermo il contrario? dove non ne ho consapevolezza?


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ???? O che hai elaborato mai???
> 
> Stimare???.....????...
> 
> ...



Tra dire e il fare   c' è in mezzo il mare!!!  Odio, amore, disprezzo, sono sensazioni o sentimenti o cosa volete... non vengono a comando....fate solo della retorica astratta  come il sesso degli angeli....vado a lavorare è meglio


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2017)

Un tradimento cancella le fondamento di una coppia, che crolla come un palazzo poggiato sul fango.
Se si prova a ricostruire occorre che quello su cui andremo a mettere le mura sia ben solido.
Se poggiamo questa nuova costruzione sullo stesso terreno essa crollerà nuovamente.
Se sbaglieremo le fondamenta accadrà lo stesso.
La nuova coppia è costituita come ogni coppia da due persone.
Il terzo deve uscire.
Da subito.
Se noi lo facciamo rientrare attraverso i nostri sentimenti, di astio, di rancore, oppure estenuandoci a confrontarci inutilmente con lui, otterremo forse di attenuare la responsabilità di chi ci è accanto, in maniera da riuscire a conviverci, ma nel lungo periodo andremo ancora e sempre incontro a delusioni, a crisi di autostima, a rabbia.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tra dire e il fare   c' è in mezzo il mare!!!  Odio, amore, disprezzo, sono sensazioni o sentimenti o cosa volete... non vengono a comando....*fate solo della retorica astratta * come il sesso degli angeli....vado a lavorare è meglio


Ci sono passato, Francoff.
Anche a me han detto le stesse cose che stiamo dicendo a te.
Ci ho messo un po' per elaborarle e comprenderle.
Ma mi hanno aiutato.
I sentimenti si possono controllare, o comunque, comprendere prima che ci facciano troppo male.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi spieghi dove affermo il contrario? dove non ne ho consapevolezza?


Quando includi l'amante nelle tue valutazioni.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



francoff ha detto:


> Tra dire e il fare   c' è in mezzo il mare!!!  Odio, amore, disprezzo, sono sensazioni o sentimenti o cosa volete... non vengono a comando....fate solo della retorica astratta  come il sesso degli angeli....vado a lavorare è meglio


Questo è verissimo, tra il dire e fare...

Ma non è retorica astratta, e' un percorso. E molto netto, ma difficile

Se ci credi e lo segui potrai capire, a te sta la scelta

Al netto delle scelte che farai

Il percorso dell odio è un pantano, anche se pare comodo, e lo è

Ma dopo 40 anni sei ancora li che ci sguazzi dentro bello pari.. Basta leggere ahimè altra utenza anche qui.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anche se parlare di odio è improprio, ma sempre di una forma di disprezzo si tratta, io lo trovo lecito. Questa frattura di pensiero nel forum è decisamente insanabile : continueremo a discuterne a vita
> 
> Non amo, decisamente, tutto ciò che ama o ha amato chi amo. Mi appello al principio di unicità e diversità di ognuno. Per dire, esempio stupido, noi abbiamo hobbies completamente diversi: io di stare su una barca 12 ore aspettando il tonno dell'anno non ci penso minimamente (nel caso raro vada con lui prendo il sole mezza giornata e mi faccio riaccompagnae in porto) e lui col cavolo che si allenerebbe tutti i giorni come faccio io, sotto zero o a ferragosto. Siamo diversi e amiamo cose diverse: a lui è piaciuta una che a me repelle, fisicamente e intellettualmente, e non devo costringermi ad apprezzare la parte di sè che se ne è invaghhita in nome di un insieme da rivitalizzare a tutti i costi. Lo amo, ma quel lui sbandato per un'idiota è stato altrettanto idiota, e tutta la carretta di quel periodo mi fa schifo. Al netto delle motivazioni, dei pentimenti, del distacco totale suo verso la faccenda. Per ora è così; quando arriverò, se ci arriverò, ad avere cura anche di quella componente del suo essere che lui stesso fa fatica a riconoscere, vorrà dire che salirò direttamente in paradiso


Non vai a pescare, ma non dici che è una cosa per deficienti e lui non dice che si allenano solo i malati di mente...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma l'amante non è un hobby.
> E' una persona estranea a noi che è stata scelta dal nostro partner per avere una relazione che ha mutato la relazione che noi avevamo con lui.
> L'agire che ha causato problemi a noi è tutto a carico del nostro coniuge, che ha la piena e totale responsabilità di quanto è accaduto.
> Per questo l'amante mi è indifferente. Non ha alcun peso nella mia vita, non ha alcuna importanza per me, non conta nulla.
> ...


Possibile. Però poi non ti tieni chi non solo ha avuto una relazione con quella persona, ma anche in alternativa a te.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma difatti il grosso ganglio da superare è esattamente quello: perchè, in generale, e soprattutto perchè proprio un tipo di donna che si è sempre detto di detestare e che ancora oggi si dice di schifare? La risposta che ottengo è "gusto dell'orrido", che mi sforzo di capire ma che non arrivo a tastare fino in fondo (in realtà non ci credo ). Anch'io a volte mi soffermo  a guardare trasmissioni tipo quelle della D'Urso che mi fanno venire il vomito per una specie di gusto dell'orrido, ma dopo un po' cambio canale per sopraggiunti conati. Come si possa frequentare una persona per un anno, anche se poche volte fisicamente in tutto, solo per sentirsi "superiori" e apprezzati e giocarsela come un pupazzo, non lo so. Che un'alito di cinismo lo attraversasse l'ho sempre saputo, ma la compenetrazione col mio essere e comunque la coppia lo tenevano fermo; ad un certo punto si è scatenato con 'sta poveraccia tutta presa dall'apparire vip e che lui si è divertito a smontare pezzo pezzo fino a distruggere il poco di buono che aveva (detto da lei). Certo che mi sono chiesta chi ho scelto di continuare ad avere accanto e mi sono risposta che che la sua "durezza" a volte è funzionale per la mia estrema malleabilità e che nella coppia tutto ciò sia funzionale per una specie di compensazione che ci rende forti insieme. Non so come spiegarlo, spero si sia capito il senso di quello che voglio dire.


Quando ho conosciuto mio marito siamo andati al cinema. Lui aveva trovato divertente un film per me pessimo. Quel film, per me misteriosamente, è diventato un cult. Ciò non cambia che io avessi trovato quel suo divertimento incompatibile con me. Lui si era affannato a garantirmi che non era così. Credo di avere sbagliato in quel momento, e in altri, sottovalutando come quelle diversità fossero la punta dell'iceberg delle nostre divergenze di valori, non di gusti.


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma l'amante non è un hobby.
> E' una persona estranea a noi che è stata scelta dal nostro partner per avere una relazione che ha mutato la relazione che noi avevamo con lui.
> L'agire che ha causato problemi a noi è tutto a carico del nostro coniuge, che ha la piena e totale responsabilità di quanto è accaduto.
> Per questo l'amante mi è indifferente. Non ha alcun peso nella mia vita, non ha alcuna importanza per me, non conta nulla.
> ...



Adesso  capisco....detta così! Volevo sperare che il contenuto fosse più profondo.. 
Vero   , se l'amante di mia moglie fosse completamente al di fuori del suo standard mi porrei la domanda relativa alla mia compatibilità con lui o meglio, il contrario.  E nel mio caso "apparentemente" era fuori dal suo standard....forse esteticamente, ma per quello che son riuscito a conoscerlo (in tempi non sospetti) è una persona interessante e sarcastica come io lo sono. Non dico che aver scoperto che tradisse con uno così mi dia più soddisfazione che saperla con uno zotico, trucido e dozzinale; però...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No Danny, non sbagli.
> 
> 
> E gliel'ho chiesto e detto fino alla nausea. Lui risponde che io non c'entro niente con quanto è successo, che era una cosa sua, che io ero e sono intoccabile etc etc. Si appella ad una specie di processo suo intimo ancora in parte insondato, ad una sua componente di bisogno da soddisfare attraverso quella bassezza per sentirsi "forte". Ovviamente gli ho chiesto se dunque il "ritorno" potente che ha sempre avuto da me non fosse abbastanza tanto da andarne a cercare altri altrove, ma lui non sa cosa rispondere. Io penso che la mia abnegazione nei suoi confronti fosse tanta e tale da darla per scontata, per acclarata, indistruttibile e inamovibile, dunque che non desse più brividi nè emozioni tanto era solida, dunque si è mosso, dice che è capitato, approfittando di altre offerte sul mercato poco rendendosi conto che nel piatto di quella partita c'era tutto. Gli è andata di lusso, come alla maggior parte dei traditori, da quello che leggo qui. Almeno all'apparenza. Poi cosa si muova nel fondo del cuore di ogni tradito solo lui lo sa.


Forse il tuo modo di essere lo faceva sentire piccolo e ha avuto bisogno di sentirsi grande. Interpreta piccolo e grande in tutti i modi.


----------



## patroclo (23 Febbraio 2017)

trovo che questa discussione sia uno dei punti più alti raggiunti da questo forum...... mai letti così tanti spunti di riflessione tutti insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ho letto, e mi fai incazzare ancora di più..!!
> 
> Quello che vorrei dire con un pizzico di calma è che accettare il confronto è sbagliato per se stessi a prescindere
> 
> ...


Standing ovation


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> @_perplesso_
> 
> Ma non si era stabilito il ban per gli juventini?
> ricordo male?


Lo ricordo anch'io


----------



## ologramma (23 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parolaccia?


prima volta che la sento


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tra dire e il fare   c' è in mezzo il mare!!!  Odio, amore, disprezzo, sono sensazioni o sentimenti o cosa volete... non vengono a comando....fate solo della retorica astratta  come il sesso degli angeli....vado a lavorare è meglio


Ma tu sei proprio nel pieno della tempesta. Ci vuole tempo.
Queste osservazioni sono sagge, ma ci vuole tempo.
È come dire a un adolescente che i brufoli sono una sciocchezza e che passano. Mentre ci sono è un dramma. E parlo solo di brufoli.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Adesso ho capisco....detta così! Volevo sperare che il contenuto fosse più profondo..
> Vero   , se l'amante di mia moglie fosse completamente al di fuori del suo standard mi porrei la domanda relativa alla mia compatibilità con lui o meglio, il contrario.  E nel mio caso "apparentemente" era fuori dal suo standard....forse esteticamente, ma per quello che son riuscito a conoscerlo (in tempi non sospetti) è una persona interessante e sarcastica come io lo sono. Non dico che aver scoperto che tradisse con uno così mi dia più soddisfazione che saperla con uno zotico, trucido e dozzinale; però...


...ti crea meno dissonanza cognitiva. Con uno così riconosci tua moglie.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...ti crea meno dissonanza cognitiva. Con uno così riconosci tua moglie.


Nel mio caso, nella diversità che ha lui da me, ho faticato ma alla fine posso dire di avere _scoperto_ mia moglie.
Ho visto quello che lei mi nascondeva.
Nella stessa modalità con cui anche a lui ha nascosto quello che ha sempre mostrato a me.
Alcune persone hanno bisogno di gestire parti di sé in maniera molto differente con persone diverse ottenendo più risposte.
Se non ci riescono perdono l'equilibrio.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mio caso, nella diversità che ha lui da me, ho faticato ma alla fine posso dire di avere _scoperto_ mia moglie.
> Ho visto quello che lei mi nascondeva.
> Nella stessa modalità con cui anche a lui ha nascosto quello che ha sempre mostrato a me.
> Alcune persone hanno bisogno di gestire parti di sé in maniera molto differente con persone diverse ottenendo più risposte.
> Se non ci riescono perdono l'equilibrio.


È un filo da psicopatici eh.


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Un tradimento cancella le fondamento di una coppia, che crolla come un palazzo poggiato sul fango.
> Se si prova a ricostruire occorre che quello su cui andremo a mettere le mura sia ben solido.
> Se poggiamo questa nuova costruzione sullo stesso terreno essa crollerà nuovamente.
> Se sbaglieremo le fondamenta accadrà lo stesso.
> ...


Sono d'accordo che sul lungo periodo l'amante vada messo nel cassetto delle cose dimenticate come un qualsiasi elemento che accidentalmente abbia disturbato l'incedere della nostra vita, ma cazzarola qui stiamo parlando di qualcuno che si è infilato nella vita di qualcun altro, nella fattispecie nostra, a prescindere che gli sia stato concesso. Lei è stata nella mia vita, nelle mie cose, sapeva i miei spostamenti, cosa indossavo, della mia professione, dei miei amici, e non era mai sazia perchè era gelosa; ma sticazzi che una deficiente del genere arriverà ad essermi indifferente. E' stata una merda con me anche se per un suo bisogno che, scusate, uso come carta igienica. Lui avrebbe potuto spegnere la sua sete e l'ha fatto solo in parte, siamo d'accordo, ma perchè mai dovrei prescindere dalla pochezza di una sconosciuta che due anni si è fatta i cazzi miei anche indagando per conto suo? 



farfalla ha detto:


> @_perplesso_
> 
> Ma non si era stabilito il ban per gli juventini?
> ricordo male?



L'avevo letto anch'io da qualche parte 





Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ho letto, e mi fai incazzare ancora di più..!!
> 
> Quello che vorrei dire con un pizzico di calma è che accettare il confronto è sbagliato per se stessi a prescindere
> 
> ...



Sulla carta sono vincente su tutto, ma l'unica partita persa pesa come un macigno. Ancora.



ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12726


1.000 punti secchi per te :up:



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> I miei uomini preferiti tifano squadre innominabili.
> Che tristezza


In virtù del tuo ragionamento di base dovresti schifarli perchè se non ami ciò che a loro piace non puoi amare loro. :carneval:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vai a pescare, ma non dici che è una cosa per deficienti e lui non dice che si allenano solo i malati di mente...



No, no. Io dico che è una cosa per deficienti perchè trascorrere decine di ore di fila in mezzo al mare giocando con le canne e le esche, spendere migliaia di euro per un mulinello o una canna di ultima generazione per me non è normale. Così come per lui è da malati di mente comprare un paio di scarpe altrettanto costose o uscire con una bufera di neve in corso per andare ad allenarsi anzichè strasene al calduccio in casa. Ma accettiamo le reciproche debolezze incomprensibili all'altro. Non sarebbe amore anche questo oppure è obbligatorio capire fino in fondo ciò che ci differenzia e/o forse incuriosisce anche dell'altro? Prima che arrivi qualcuno a dire che un'amante è cosa ben diversa anticipo che lo so benissimo. Hai voglia se lo so  



Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando ho conosciuto mio marito siamo andati al cinema. Lui aveva trovato divertente un film per me pessimo. Quel film, per me misteriosamente, è diventato un cult. Ciò non cambia che io avessi trovato quel suo divertimento incompatibile con me. Lui si era affannato a garantirmi che non era così. Credo di avere sbagliato in quel momento, e in altri, sottovalutando come quelle diversità fossero la punta dell'iceberg delle nostre divergenze di valori, non di gusti.


Brù, siamo d'accordo che i gusti siano una cosa e i valori un'altra, ma siamo tutti in divenire; cambiamo, cresciamo, ci adattiamo, ci rivoltiamo come calzini, spostiamo i riferimenti e i paletti, ci rivediamo in continuazione. E sbagliamo. Tutti. Anche contravvenendo a ciò che abbiamo visto sempre come immutabile. A me è successo, salvo poi rendermi conto a posteriori di aver fatto un'immane cazzata contraria in assoluto ai miei principi. Magari perchè spinta da qualcosa che in quel momento mi sembrava lecita a causa di giustificazioni che mi autoinfondevo. Mi rendo conto che anche attualmente, in piccole cose però onestamente, cado in qualche contraddizione che, messa allo scanner del *giusto *mi vedrebbe perdente. Cerco di correggermi anche auspicando la comprensione di chi magari colpisco con la mia leggerezza; siamo umani. Almeno io lo sono.


----------



## brenin (23 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mio caso, nella diversità che ha lui da me, ho faticato ma alla fine posso dire di avere _scoperto_ mia moglie.
> Ho visto quello che lei mi nascondeva.
> Nella stessa modalità con cui anche a lui ha nascosto quello che ha sempre mostrato a me.
> *Alcune persone hanno bisogno di gestire parti di sé in maniera molto differente con persone diverse ottenendo più risposte*.
> *Se non ci riescono perdono l'equilibrio*.


In generale ovviamente, penso che simili comportamenti già di per sè denotino un equilibrio non dico mancante ma quantomeno instabile ( se riferito, ovviamente,all'ottenimento di più risposte in merito ad  un unico specifico contesto ).


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> In virtù del tuo ragionamento di base dovresti schifarli perchè se non ami ciò che a loro piace non puoi amare loro. :carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
Sai che non hai tutti i torti
Ho sposato uno juventino


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo che sul lungo periodo l'amante vada messo nel cassetto delle cose dimenticate come un qualsiasi elemento che accidentalmente abbia disturbato l'incedere della nostra vita, ma cazzarola qui stiamo parlando di qualcuno che si è infilato nella vita di qualcun altro, nella fattispecie nostra, a prescindere che gli sia stato concesso. Lei è stata nella mia vita, nelle mie cose, sapeva i miei spostamenti, cosa indossavo, della mia professione, dei miei amici, e non era mai sazia perchè era gelosa; ma sticazzi che una deficiente del genere arriverà ad essermi indifferente. E' stata una merda con me anche se per un suo bisogno che, scusate, uso come carta igienica. Lui avrebbe potuto spegnere la sua sete e l'ha fatto solo in parte, siamo d'accordo, ma perchè mai dovrei prescindere dalla pochezza di una sconosciuta che due anni si è fatta i cazzi miei anche indagando per conto suo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I valori non li vedo in divenire, ma solo il modo di incarnarli, realizzarli.
Se c'è incompatibilità possiamo fingere che non ci sia, ma l incompatibilità resta. Come nel film della mia vita "Come eravamo" alla fine i valori separano anche chi si ama.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo che sul lungo periodo l'amante vada messo nel cassetto delle cose dimenticate come un qualsiasi elemento che accidentalmente abbia disturbato l'incedere della nostra vita, ma cazzarola qui stiamo parlando di qualcuno che si è infilato nella vita di qualcun altro, nella fattispecie nostra, a prescindere che gli sia stato concesso. Lei è stata nella mia vita, nelle mie cose, sapeva i miei spostamenti, cosa indossavo, della mia professione, dei miei amici, e non era mai sazia perchè era gelosa; ma sticazzi che una deficiente del genere arriverà ad essermi indifferente. E' stata una merda con me anche se per un suo bisogno che, scusate, uso come carta igienica. Lui avrebbe potuto spegnere la sua sete e l'ha fatto solo in parte, siamo d'accordo, ma perchè mai dovrei prescindere dalla pochezza di una sconosciuta che due anni si è fatta i cazzi miei anche indagando per conto suo?


Nel tuo caso, come anche nel mio, l'amante è entrato in rivalità con noi.
Infatti, io ci ho litigato in maniera accesa.
Lui voleva far separare mia moglie per sposarsela.
E' andato contro me, assumendo un ruolo che andava oltre quello di semplice amante.
Passata la rabbia, però, l'ho messo da parte, per la finalità che ho già elencato.
Non lo considero migliore né peggiore di me.
Diverso, questo sì.


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu sei proprio nel pieno della tempesta. Ci vuole tempo.
> Queste osservazioni sono sagge, ma ci vuole tempo.
> È come dire a un adolescente che i brufoli sono una sciocchezza e che passano. Mentre ci sono è un dramma. E parlo solo di brufoli.




A me più che osservazioni sagge sembrano deliri da parte di chi , nonostante siano passati anni non ne è ancora uscito e cerca di dimostrare il contrario. Poi mi vengono messe in " bocca" affermazioni che non ho mai fatto o pensato con il solo scopo di dimostrare di aver ragione. Io ho scritto 3 o 4 3D, ho sempre parlato di NOI( io e mia moglie ) mai di lui...ad eccezione di quando li vidi e lo definiii " uomo fine". Ho solo scritto che mi pare naturale avere dell' astio nei suoi confronti senza però aver mai minimizzato il ruolo di mia moglie ...anzi mi pare il contrario...Ecco a questo ho visto pistolotti lunghissimi che oltre a non aver capito bene cosa ci fosse scritto mi han fatto intendere che loro non li devo prendere ad esempio perchè dopo anni sono ancora qui a scrivere con dolore( cosa che non vedo nei tuoi scritti) credendo di essere in credito mentre se sono a casa è frutto solo di loro scelta .


----------



## Cuore infranto (23 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tra dire e il fare   c' è in mezzo il mare!!!  Odio, amore, disprezzo, sono sensazioni o sentimenti o cosa volete... non vengono a comando....fate solo della retorica astratta  come il sesso degli angeli....vado a lavorare è meglio


Condivido tutto, ma non escludo quello che  dice danny, siamo freschi di scoperta e dobbiamo ancora elaborare. Ma ... alcune mazzate all'amante ..... nooo.........


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...ti crea meno dissonanza cognitiva. Con uno così riconosci tua moglie.


Vero....mi sento meno sconcertato ed apprezzo più lei....(apprezzo e soddisfatto,che dicevo prima, sono in senso paradosso).


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...ti crea meno dissonanza cognitiva. Con uno così riconosci tua moglie.



Giusto. Con uno che è l'opposto del tradito in tutti i sensi la dissonanza balla la samba.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Possibile. Però poi non ti tieni chi non solo ha avuto una relazione con quella persona, ma anche in alternativa a te.



Non ho capito. Avere un'altra relazione in contemporanea a quella stabile non è un'alternativa, è un di più. Quello che ne ha avute duemila di relazioni oltre me, come tuo marito, l'ho mandato a pascolare come hai fatto tu; a questo che ha sbandato una volta do la possibilità di dimostrare, anche a se stesso e perchè siamo una coppia, che ci si può migliorare, che si può crescere. La vedi davvero come un'assurdità?


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I valori non li vedo in divenire, ma solo il modo di incarnarli, realizzarli.
> Se c'è incompatibilità possiamo fingere che non ci sia, ma l incompatibilità resta. Come nel film della mia vita "Come eravamo" alla fine i valori separano anche chi si ama.



Se c'è incompatibilità di principi è difficile per me che ci si innamori al punto da mettere in piedi una famiglia e condividere la vita. Del resto non credo che si mostri la carta dei valori quando ci si conosce. E le situazioni che accadono nella vita sono tante e tali che mettono in moto meccanismi e percorsi articolati e complessi: non è che alla stessa azione, che poi non può essere mai uguale a se stessa, corrisponda per contratto sempre la stessa reazione, in virtù di un principio enunciato alla base. Lo sgarro è in agguato per tutti; la fortuna di trovare chi lo inquadra come tale invece non appartiene a chiunque, a molti si, tradinet docet.

I valori possono separare chi si ama, ma uniscono anche.



danny ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso, come anche nel mio, l'amante è entrato in rivalità con noi.
> Infatti, io ci ho litigato in maniera accesa.
> Lui voleva far separare mia moglie per sposarsela.
> E' andato contro me, assumendo un ruolo che andava oltre quello di semplice amante.
> ...



Io invece quella persona la considero oggettivamente peggiore di me, non riesco a dire solo diversa. Peggiore in quanto fragilissima, insicura, finta per sopravvivenza, e zero valori se si eccettua quello della fisicità, ammesso che essere gradevoli esteriormente lo sia.


----------



## mistral (23 Febbraio 2017)

Io avevo avuto parole di comprensione e l'ho lasciata con la  benedizione e l'augurio che trovasse il suo manico definitivo  ,lei piagnucolava al telefono e mi scriveva "scusa scusa scusa scusa" su WhatsApp ripetuto in fila per almeno 50 volte come i bimbetti delle elementari che fanno il compitino di punizione .Mio marito si assumeva tutte le colpe e nessuno le recriminava nulla.
Poi ha iniziato a non trattenersi e a volere che io conoscessi e facessi parte dei particolari da poveracci della "loro " storia ,sbeffeggiano mio marito per potermi dire che era un uomo di merda che era meglio perdere che trovare e che LEI meritava molto di meglio.
In sostanza io meritavo l'uomo di merda e lei ,razza superiore meritava il meglio.Se avesse avuto la decenza di tacere e vergognarsi avrebbe alleggerito parecchio  anche la condizione di mio marito che ha pagato  anche per quelle sue frasi.
Non ha smesso nemmeno con la minaccia da parte di mio marito di far partecipare alle nostre conversazioni anche suo marito,ma lo ha fatto solo quando le ho detto che non avrei più risposto.Dopo gli insulti e dopo due mesi di silenzio lo contatta con la proposta di un incontro a casa di lei per "fare l'amore".
Spiegatemi come si fa ad ignorare e non avere voglia di fargliela pagare .


----------



## Carola (23 Febbraio 2017)

Io concordo tanto con cosa scrive Franco

Sono anni che vedo persone scrivere  scrivere scrivere pensare riflettere su amanti tradimento ecc quasi trovate GIUDTIFICAZIONI psicologiche a volte quasi inconcepibili tipo danny che reputo un grande uomo ma al limite di un asceta .
Non li "sento "sereni e come se si nuotassero perennemente nelle paludi 

L unica che percepisco serena e Brunetta che ha fatto la sua scelta tirando fuori devo dire delle gran palle 
Il Nikko ...

Chi invece ha tradito ed è stato lì non riesco proprio a spiegarmelo 
Tolti un paio che vuoi X età retaggio credo davvero si siano  presi una boccata di aria nuova che dopo anni e anni può forse starci 
Vedo ologramma 
La gente di 40 anni ecc che ha avuto relazioni parallele quasi sdoppiamenti poi non so come  abbiano  a restare né gli uni né gli altri che hanno subito ... 

Non è una critica e proprio che dopo un tradimento scoperto è davvero dura dura ricominciare e io credo anzi che non sia proprio fattibile 
Poi chi lo fa resta e si racconta di tutto , giustamente snche forse ... Siamo umani deboli e abituati alle ns zone di conmfort e uscire da lì non è semplice per niente .


----------



## Divì (23 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A me più che osservazioni sagge sembrano *deliri da parte di chi , nonostante siano passati anni non ne è ancora uscito* e cerca di dimostrare il contrario. Poi mi vengono messe in " bocca" affermazioni che non ho mai fatto o pensato con il solo scopo di dimostrare di aver ragione. Io ho scritto 3 o 4 3D, ho sempre parlato di NOI( io e mia moglie ) mai di lui...ad eccezione di quando li vidi e lo definiii " uomo fine". Ho solo scritto che mi pare naturale avere dell' astio nei suoi confronti senza però aver mai minimizzato il ruolo di mia moglie ...anzi mi pare il contrario...Ecco a questo ho visto pistolotti lunghissimi che oltre a non aver capito bene cosa ci fosse scritto mi han fatto intendere che loro non li devo prendere ad esempio perchè dopo anni sono ancora qui a scrivere con dolore( cosa che non vedo nei tuoi scritti) credendo di essere in credito mentre se sono a casa è frutto solo di loro scelta .


. @_francoff_
Sono sicura che riguardo al neretto tu possa aver ragione in parte. Nel senso che alcune delle osservazioni (sagge o meno è ininfluente) sono rivolte da un lato *proprio verso chi conserva un atteggiamento irrisolto nei confronti dell'accaduto e dell'amante.*
Che poi, sull'accaduto mi spiace tanto dirtelo ma una risoluzione degna di questo nome la vedo tuttora in salita. Solo che il dolore se ne va, se ne deve andare, altrimenti davvero meglio la porta. 
Capisco anche che abbia sentito invaso il tuo 3d con un argomento che tu non reputi pertinente. Hai ragione, non è pertinente in particolare per come stai affrontando tu la questione, ma qui siamo un po' una famiglia e anche cercare di confortare o confrontarsi con chi porta altri tipi di esperienze seppure diverse mi sembra buona cosa.
Se invece ritieni che riempire il tuo 3d di considerazioni sugli / sulle amanti sia fastidioso e dispersivo, dillo serenamente che apriamo un altro 3d per parlarne per lasciare qui il focus sulla tua storia e il tuo stato d'animo.
Non lavorare troppo e porta pazienza sulle nostre intemperanze.


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso, come anche nel mio, l'amante è entrato in rivalità con noi.
> Infatti, io ci ho litigato in maniera accesa.
> Lui voleva far separare mia moglie per sposarsela.
> E' andato contro me, assumendo un ruolo che andava oltre quello di semplice amante.
> ...


Scusa Danny, ma secondo me parlate di due cose diverse. 
Tu dici che non bisogna confrontarsi con l'amante, Franco in effetti dice che pure lui ha rivestito un ruolo nella faccenda.
Neanche tu puoi negare questo, l'amante di tua moglie ha avuto un "ruolo", come ogni persona implicata nel tradimento, fosse essa una amica che ha "coperto" o qualsiasi altra persona che abbia avuto rilievo nella storia.

Guardate che è legittimo avere delle opinioni sulle persone, secondo me l'indifferenza arriverà col tempo, ma non potete negare che gli amanti non abbiano avuto un ruolo diretto in quello che vi è successo.

Quanto al "confronto" chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra, ricordo benissimo di come tu descrivevi con disprezzo l'incettatore di pietrame, o come Brunetta definiva le ex amanti del marito..... e questo non eoni fa.


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusa Danny, ma secondo me parlate di due cose diverse.
> Tu dici che non bisogna confrontarsi con l'amante, Franco in effetti dice che pure lui ha rivestito un ruolo nella faccenda.
> Neanche tu puoi negare questo, l'amante di tua moglie ha avuto un "ruolo", come ogni persona implicata nel tradimento, fosse essa una amica che ha "coperto" o qualsiasi altra persona che abbia avuto rilievo nella storia.
> 
> ...


Riconosco comunque di non essere "pratico" di questo risvolto, ma a me sembra così.


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> . @_francoff_
> Sono sicura che riguardo al neretto tu possa aver ragione in parte. Nel senso che alcune delle osservazioni (sagge o meno è ininfluente) sono rivolte da un lato *proprio verso chi conserva un atteggiamento irrisolto nei confronti dell'accaduto e dell'amante.*
> Che poi, sull'accaduto mi spiace tanto dirtelo ma una risoluzione degna di questo nome la vedo tuttora in salita. Solo che il dolore se ne va, se ne deve andare, altrimenti davvero meglio la porta.
> Capisco anche che abbia sentito invaso il tuo 3d con un argomento che tu non reputi pertinente. Hai ragione, non è pertinente in particolare per come stai affrontando tu la questione, ma qui siamo un po' una famiglia e anche cercare di confortare o confrontarsi con chi porta altri tipi di esperienze seppure diverse mi sembra buona cosa.
> ...


Del 3D non mi interessa un bel nulla . Non capisco come tu faccia ad affermare che , da come ragiono , farei meglio a prendere la porta . Mi pare che qualcuno non l ha presa, forse avrebbe fatto meglio prenderla o fare uscire quella rabbia che maschera con L ascetismo ma che gli cova dentro . Poi che ne so , starò sbagliando tutto ma certe cose non le capisco e quindi non le accetto come verità . Anche perché curiosando nei profili ho visto dove li hanno portati . E qui chiudo il mio intervento .


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> . @_francoff_
> Sono sicura che riguardo al neretto tu possa aver ragione in parte. Nel senso che alcune delle osservazioni (sagge o meno è ininfluente) sono rivolte da un lato *proprio verso chi conserva un atteggiamento irrisolto nei confronti dell'accaduto e dell'amante.*
> Che poi, sull'accaduto mi spiace tanto dirtelo ma una risoluzione degna di questo nome la vedo tuttora in salita. Solo che il dolore se ne va, se ne deve andare, altrimenti davvero meglio la porta.
> Capisco anche che abbia sentito invaso il tuo 3d con un argomento che tu non reputi pertinente. Hai ragione, non è pertinente in particolare per come stai affrontando tu la questione, ma qui siamo un po' una famiglia e anche cercare di confortare o confrontarsi con chi porta altri tipi di esperienze seppure diverse mi sembra buona cosa.
> ...


Ora vado a casa , ho un appartamento sul lungomare . Skype con casa in Italia e poi fuori a cena con 2 ingegneri marocchini miei amici e colleghi .


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ora vado a casa , ho un appartamento sul lungomare . Skype con casa e poi fuori a cena con 2 ingegneri marocchini miei amici e colleghi .


Ingegneri M,oppure F?....buona serata Franco


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ingegneri M,oppure F?....buona serata Franco


M tranquillo


----------



## Divì (23 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Del 3D non mi interessa un bel nulla . Non capisco come tu faccia ad affermare che , da come ragiono , farei meglio a prendere la porta . Mi pare che qualcuno non l ha presa, forse avrebbe fatto meglio prenderla o fare uscire quella rabbia che maschera con L ascetismo ma che gli cova dentro . Poi che ne so , starò sbagliando tutto ma certe cose non le capisco e quindi non le accetto come verità . Anche perché curiosando nei profili ho visto dove li hanno portati . E qui chiudo il mio intervento .


Non parlavo di te. Dico che se il dolore non se ne va dopo un lungo lasso di tempo meglio prendere la porta. Ma fa niente 

Ingegneri? AARGH! Mio marito è un ingegnere .....


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non parlavo di te. Dico che se il dolore non se ne va dopo un lungo lasso di tempo meglio prendere la porta. Ma fa niente
> 
> Ingegneri? AARGH! Mio marito è un ingegnere .....


Civile ?


----------



## Divì (23 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Civile ?


Aeronautico .... o volatile come dice lui


----------



## Carola (23 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non parlavo di te. Dico che se il dolore non se ne va dopo un lungo lasso di tempo meglio prendere la porta. Ma fa niente
> 
> Ingegneri? AARGH! Mio marito è un ingegnere .....


Anche il mio ex
Anche L attuale 

Ho una passione da sempre !


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche il mio ex
> Anche L attuale
> 
> Ho una passione da sempre !


Siamo razionali e alla fine la nostra conformazione mentale ci fa affrontare le cose in modo analitico . Se , durante il corso di laurea , non inizi a ragionare da ingegnere mai lo porterai a termine anche studiando la notte .


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Aeronautico .... o volatile come dice lui


Io civile settore trasporti .


----------



## Divì (23 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io civile settore trasporti .


Avrei dovuto capirlo che sei un ingegnere.  Pragmatico e razionale. Tra l'altro l'ingegnere civile secondo me e l'unico vero ingegnere... Per me è complicata la relazione con gli esponenti della categoria, sono laureata in filosofia ...... tendo a problematizzare e questo agli ingegneri causa orticaria.


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Avrei dovuto capirlo che sei un ingegnere.  Pragmatico e razionale. Tra l'altro l'ingegnere civile secondo me e l'unico vero ingegnere... Per me è complicata la relazione con gli esponenti della categoria, sono laureata in filosofia ...... tendo a problematizzare e questo agli ingegneri causa orticaria.


Assolutamente si , orticaria e bolle sulla cute . Perché si vede così tanto ?


----------



## Divì (23 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Assolutamente si , orticaria e bolle sulla cute . Perché si vede così tanto ?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A me più che osservazioni sagge sembrano deliri da parte di chi , nonostante siano passati anni non ne è ancora uscito e cerca di dimostrare il contrario. Poi mi vengono messe in " bocca" affermazioni che non ho mai fatto o pensato con il solo scopo di dimostrare di aver ragione. Io ho scritto 3 o 4 3D, ho sempre parlato di NOI( io e mia moglie ) mai di lui...ad eccezione di quando li vidi e lo definiii " uomo fine". Ho solo scritto che mi pare naturale avere dell' astio nei suoi confronti senza però aver mai minimizzato il ruolo di mia moglie ...anzi mi pare il contrario...Ecco a questo ho visto pistolotti lunghissimi che oltre a non aver capito bene cosa ci fosse scritto mi han fatto intendere che loro non li devo prendere ad esempio perchè dopo anni sono ancora qui a scrivere con dolore( cosa che non vedo nei tuoi scritti) credendo di essere in credito mentre se sono a casa è frutto solo di loro scelta .


Hai centrato il punto.
Infatti non credo che si parlasse con te.
Comunque altroché se all'inizio io, invece, ero furibonda anche con la complice.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Giusto. Con uno che è l'opposto del tradito in tutti i sensi la dissonanza balla la samba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo vedo come una assurdità se non ti dai pace.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Se c'è incompatibilità di principi è difficile per me che ci si innamori al punto da mettere in piedi una famiglia e condividere la vita. Del resto non credo che si mostri la carta dei valori quando ci si conosce. E le situazioni che accadono nella vita sono tante e tali che mettono in moto meccanismi e percorsi articolati e complessi: non è che alla stessa azione, che poi non può essere mai uguale a se stessa, corrisponda per contratto sempre la stessa reazione, in virtù di un principio enunciato alla base. Lo sgarro è in agguato per tutti; la fortuna di trovare chi lo inquadra come tale invece non appartiene a chiunque, a molti si, tradinet docet.
> 
> I valori possono separare chi si ama, ma uniscono anche.
> 
> ...


Hai visto il film? Se no, te lo consiglio.


----------



## mistral (23 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io concordo tanto con cosa scrive Franco
> 
> Sono anni che vedo persone scrivere  scrivere scrivere pensare riflettere su amanti tradimento ecc quasi trovate GIUDTIFICAZIONI psicologiche a volte quasi inconcepibili tipo danny che reputo un grande uomo ma al limite di un asceta .
> Non li "sento "sereni e come se si nuotassero perennemente nelle paludi
> ...


Ma io sono convinta che sia un evento traumatico che segnerà per sempre la mia vita.Oltretutto con l'aggravante di essere un trauma volontario.
Mi accontento che non faccia più provare dolore e che mi renda più forte .
Rimane comunque un trauma che segna a vita anche chi ha voltato pagina.
Brunetta ha elaborato e depotenziato il tutto ma non dimenticherà mai gli anni di notti insonni a piangere disperata,la sua vita andata come non avrebbe voluto,lo schifo e il disgusto.
Ha deciso di non volere più lui al suo fianco ma mi pare  che le sia anche faticoso se non quasi impossibile affidarsi ad un altro uomo.Ha scandagliato così   tanto le miserie umane che dubito possa trovare chi la convinca del tutto.
Da qualunque lato lo si guardi,il tradimento rimane una porcata e su questo non credo si possa discutere.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Io avevo avuto parole di comprensione e l'ho lasciata con la  benedizione e l'augurio che trovasse il suo manico definitivo  ,lei piagnucolava al telefono e mi scriveva "scusa scusa scusa scusa" su WhatsApp ripetuto in fila per almeno 50 volte come i bimbetti delle elementari che fanno il compitino di punizione .Mio marito si assumeva tutte le colpe e nessuno le recriminava nulla.
> Poi ha iniziato a non trattenersi e a volere che io conoscessi e facessi parte dei particolari da poveracci della "loro " storia ,sbeffeggiano mio marito per potermi dire che era un uomo di merda che era meglio perdere che trovare e che LEI meritava molto di meglio.
> In sostanza io meritavo l'uomo di merda e lei ,razza superiore meritava il meglio.Se avesse avuto la decenza di tacere e vergognarsi avrebbe alleggerito parecchio  anche la condizione di mio marito che ha pagato  anche per quelle sue frasi.
> Non ha smesso nemmeno con la minaccia da parte di mio marito di far partecipare alle nostre conversazioni anche suo marito,ma lo ha fatto solo quando le ho detto che non avrei più risposto.Dopo gli insulti e dopo due mesi di silenzio lo contatta con la proposta di un incontro a casa di lei per "fare l'amore".
> Spiegatemi come si fa ad ignorare e non avere voglia di fargliela pagare .


Come si fa a ignorare che è con quella e per quella che lui ha causato tanto dolore?!
A me sembra come prendere a mazzate La slot machine perché chi vive con noi vi ha sperperato i risparmi.
Certamente le slot per me neppure dovrebbero esserci. Ma io non ci gioco. Chi ci gioca sceglie di metterci dentro le monete. Il fatto che non abbia mai vinto non solo non lo assolve, ma lo rende ancora più responsabile.


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo vedo come una assurdità se non ti dai pace.


A volte ho la sensazione che non dimenticherò mai. Oltre a quella che non perdonerò mai.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai visto il film? Se no, te lo consiglio.


Non credo. Lo scaricherò, grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai visto il film? Se no, te lo consiglio.


Quale film?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusa Danny, ma secondo me parlate di due cose diverse.
> Tu dici che non bisogna confrontarsi con l'amante, Franco in effetti dice che pure lui ha rivestito un ruolo nella faccenda.
> Neanche tu puoi negare questo, l'amante di tua moglie ha avuto un "ruolo", come ogni persona implicata nel tradimento, fosse essa una amica che ha "coperto" o qualsiasi altra persona che abbia avuto rilievo nella storia.
> 
> ...


Ma certo che erano delle poverette. Alcune sicuramente invidiose di me.
Ma giustamente non ho speso una parola con loro. Lui si è definito ed è...finito per me.


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quale film?


Come eravamo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma io sono convinta che sia un evento traumatico che segnerà per sempre la mia vita.Oltretutto con l'aggravante di essere un trauma volontario.
> Mi accontento che non faccia più provare dolore e che mi renda più forte .
> Rimane comunque un trauma che segna a vita anche chi ha voltato pagina.
> Brunetta ha elaborato e depotenziato il tutto ma non dimenticherà mai gli anni di notti insonni a piangere disperata,la sua vita andata come non avrebbe voluto,lo schifo e il disgusto.
> ...


Veramente l'ho trovato.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Come eravamo


Non credo di averlo visto nemmeno io


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che erano delle poverette. Alcune sicuramente invidiose di me.
> Ma *giustamente* non ho speso una parola con loro. Lui si è definito ed è...finito per me.



Io invece, giustamente, ce ne ho spesa più d'una   Sicuramente se avessi deciso di lasciare mio marito me ne sarei strafottuta di lei e dei suoi perizomi di paillettes, ma essendomi mossa in altra direzione era necessario che capissi il capibile.


----------



## mistral (23 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come si fa a ignorare che è con quella e per quella che lui ha causato tanto dolore?!
> A me sembra come prendere a mazzate La slot machine perché chi vive con noi vi ha sperperato i risparmi.
> Certamente le slot per me neppure dovrebbero esserci. Ma io non ci gioco. Chi ci gioca sceglie di metterci dentro le monete. Il fatto che non abbia mai vinto non solo non lo assolve, ma lo rende ancora più responsabile.


Credimi che quando lui ha troncato e lei si é svelata lui si dava pizzicotti perché non riconosceva chi aveva davanti.
É rimasto a dir poco stordito e sapeva solo dire che pareva un'altra persona.Evidentemente negli incontri di mezz'ora o nelle chiacchierate al telefono o i cuoricini via mail sarà stata effettivamente molto diversa ma si sa che quando il gioco si fa duro....
Ci é rimasto malissimo e da un lato credo si fosse sentito come qualcosa di molto simile ad un tradito.
Brutto a dirsi ma immedesimandomi in lui mi ha fatto anche pena.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quale film?


Come eravamo. Ci sono diversità ideali che allontanano.


----------



## mistral (23 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente l'ho trovato.


Il  tuo passato non lascia tracce nel presente?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come eravamo. Ci sono diversità ideali che allontanano.





mistral ha detto:


> Credimi che quando lui ha troncato e lei si é svelata lui si dava pizzicotti perché non riconosceva chi aveva davanti.
> É rimasto a dir poco stordito e sapeva solo dire che pareva un'altra persona.Evidentemente negli incontri di mezz'ora o nelle chiacchierate al telefono o i cuoricini via mail sarà stata effettivamente molto diversa ma si sa che quando il gioco si fa duro....
> Ci é rimasto malissimo e da un lato credo si fosse sentito come qualcosa di molto simile ad un tradito.
> Brutto a dirsi ma immedesimandomi in lui mi ha fatto anche pena.


Guardalo anche tu.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il  tuo passato non lascia tracce nel presente?


Ora no.
Penso che se l'avessi incontrato prima sarebbe stato lo stesso.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente l'ho trovato.


:sman:


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che erano delle poverette. Alcune sicuramente invidiose di me.
> Ma giustamente non ho speso una parola con loro. Lui si è definito ed è...finito per me.


Il "giustamente" conclude anche quello che volevo evidenziare con i miei interventi.
Perché perdere tempo e salute con chi non ci piace?
Ovviamente è un discorso in generale visto che è nuovamente saltato fuori il tema, non diretto a Francoff.
L'accenno ai singoli casi personali lo si fa per discorrere in generale. Noi siamo anche le nostre esperienze.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Assolutamente si , orticaria e bolle sulla cute . Perché si vede così tanto ?


Ehm... sì!


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ehm... sì!


Anche tu filosofo ?


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Anche tu filosofo ?


Per necessità.
Nella vita occorre diventare filosofi... prima o poi.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Per necessità.
> Nella vita occorre diventare filosofi... prima o poi.


Per sbroccare o per non sbroccare?


----------



## trilobita (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Avrei dovuto capirlo che sei un ingegnere.  Pragmatico e razionale. Tra l'altro l'ingegnere civile secondo me e l'unico vero ingegnere... Per me è complicata la relazione con gli esponenti della categoria, sono laureata in filosofia ...... tendo a problematizzare e questo agli ingegneri causa orticaria.


Anche per me,io lavoro spesso con ing. meccanici e raramente ho trovato qualcuno all'altezza del proprio atteggiamento...


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Anche per me,io lavoro spesso con ing. meccanici e raramente ho trovato qualcuno all'altezza del proprio atteggiamento...


Non parliamo poi dei gestionali .......


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non parliamo poi dei gestionali .......


.
lo sapevo che qui tutti laureati , quindi che se ne facciamo di un artigianetto?


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> lo sapevo che qui tutti laureati , quindi che se ne facciamo di un artigianetto?


Siamo in due meglio di one


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per sbroccare o per non sbroccare?


Per sbrogliare la matassa, decisamente più intricata di quel che pensassi, e non mi riferisco al tradimento, ma alle modalità relazionali.
Sullo sbroccare...
Ci siamo passati tutti.
I primi tempi l'aggressività è la norma.
Noi abbiamo litigato come tutti, come tutti ho minacciato la separazione...
Come tutti ho pensato che l'amante fosse uno stronzo...
Come tutti mi sono augurato sparisse dalla faccia della terra...
E tutto il resto che non c'è bisogno che lo racconti.
Non sono un'asceta, e certe mie reazioni non le ho raccontate qui.
Poi arrivi a un certo punto del percorso che le cose diventano più comprensibili e riesci a comprendere meglio la tua relazione, e osservi quanto è accaduto con sufficiente distacco. 
Quello per cui a me dell'amante ora posso dichiarare in tutta sincerità che non frega assolutamente nulla. 
A quel punto puoi fare, se ce ne sono le condizioni, una scelta consapevole e soprattutto proficua per te.
Ma non ci puoi arrivare subito, non quando sei nei casini iniziali, quando l'equilibrio di coppia che c'era prima lo hai perso e non ne trovi un altro.
L'obiettivo di tutti quanti noi è stare bene. Nient'altro.
Non salvare una coppia, o accettare qualcosa che non ci piace, o digerire qualcosa che invece abbiamo ancora sullo stomaco.
Ognuno, per questo, deve trovare la sua modalità. 
Ma è una cosa che richiede tempo.
Non mesi, ci vogliono anni, e non ci si riesce da soli.
Anche Brunetta ha impiegato anni per trovare la serenità che ora traspare da quello che scrive.
Io sono profondamente cambiato rispetto a quando sono arrivato qui, in preda allo sconvolgimento, e scrivevo tutte le frasi e le situazioni che reputavo inaccettabili o incomprensibili per confrontarmi con le valutazioni esterne alla coppia.
Ma ci ho impiegato tempo...


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Per sbrogliare la matassa, decisamente più intricata di quel che pensassi, e non mi riferisco al tradimento, ma alle modalità relazionali.
> Sullo sbroccare...
> Ci siamo passati tutti.
> I primi tempi l'aggressività è la norma.
> ...


Però troppo è il tempo per metabolizzare, mi chiedo dove prendi la forza. Credo che il pensiero a ciò che ti è stato fatto sia sempre presente. Come ti relazioni con tua moglie con questo pensiero fisso?


----------



## trilobita (24 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Siamo in due meglio di one


In tre


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Per sbrogliare la matassa, decisamente più intricata di quel che pensassi, e non mi riferisco al tradimento, ma alle modalità relazionali.
> Sullo sbroccare...
> Ci siamo passati tutti.
> I primi tempi l'aggressività è la norma.
> ...


A me sta sul culo il ruolo.

Quello che ti fa "saltare il banco"

Che "rompe l'incantesimo" ( o presunto tale)

Indipendentemente sia Pippo o Paolo.

Quello che asseconda con successo desideri e idee evidentemente preesistenti da parte di chi hai vicino.

Ecco.. Col tempo ho imparato a avere a che fare sempre meno prima con la persona, poi col ruolo.

Per concentrarmi invece su quei desideri e idee che sono stati evidentemente sollecitati.

Quelli bruciavano e davano noia, soprattutto.

Certo.. Per concentrarsi su di essi bisogna in qualche modo averci a che fare, e conoscerli...

E non è facile, perché si tende sempre a girarci molto alla larga.

Perché quelli soprattutto fanno paura.

Discorso generale, eh? Nessun riferimento specifico, se non a me stesso


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> lo sapevo che qui tutti laureati , quindi che se ne facciamo di un artigianetto?


Poi restiamo tutti senza l'acqua calda e la casa non imbiancata?


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In tre


.
.
meglio che niente :up:


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> lo sapevo che qui tutti laureati , quindi che se ne facciamo di un artigianetto?


Il miei genitori erano entrambi artigiani e sono stati ottimi genitori e una splendida coppia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In tre


ultimamente ho avuto a che fare con un ingegnere, te lo raccomando, forse la laurea l'ha trovata nei Baci Perugina.


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi restiamo tutti senza l'acqua calda e la casa non imbiancata?


.
Vero, ma vuoi mettere come le persone con cultura siano capaci di farlo?
Si improvvisa uno studio accurato e spesso anche i calcoli esatti:up: per risolvere


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi restiamo tutti senza l'acqua calda e la casa non imbiancata?


.........e senza energia elettrica.


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Il miei genitori erano entrambi artigiani e sono stati ottimi genitori e una splendida coppia.


.così i miei:up:


----------



## Cuore infranto (24 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In tre


Quattro


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Quattro


Stiamo crescendo


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me sta sul culo il ruolo.
> 
> Quello che ti fa "saltare il banco"
> 
> ...


Quoto.
Stai indicando la meta.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Quattro


Cinque.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Però troppo è il tempo per metabolizzare, mi chiedo dove prendi la forza. Credo che il pensiero a ciò che ti è stato fatto sia sempre presente. Come ti relazioni con tua moglie con questo pensiero fisso?


Non ho questo pensiero fisso.
Ne ho altri, che non posso raccontare qui.
Intendo dire che ci sono altri problemi, da un po', che esulano dalla tematica di questo forum e fanno parte di una sfera più privata.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Vero, ma vuoi mettere come le persone con cultura siano capaci di farlo?
> Si improvvisa uno studio accurato e spesso anche i calcoli esatti:up: per risolvere


Quello che conta è la volontà di comprendere i problemi, con la necessaria flessibilità e con un'accesa curiosità che funga da stimolo per ricercare e individuare le soluzioni.
Ho conosciuto persone geniali con una bassa scolarità (nella vecchie generazioni era la norma) e laureati molto inquadrati che non riuscivano ad avere altre idee al di fuori di quello che avevano imparato.
Alla fine, siamo tutti preziosi quando ci ritroviamo solo persone.


----------



## trilobita (24 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In tre


In realtà avendo conseguito diploma e biennio aggiuntivo con il nuovo ordinamento,avrei una Laura in musica...ma non essendo un musicista come professione primaria,non la considero tale.
In effetti mi ritengo più un misero peritucolo meccanico....


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che conta è la volontà di comprendere i problemi, con la necessaria flessibilità e con un'accesa curiosità che funga da stimolo per ricercare e individuare le soluzioni.
> Ho conosciuto persone geniali con una bassa scolarità (nella vecchie generazioni era la norma) e laureati molto inquadrati che non riuscivano ad avere altre idee al di fuori di quello che avevano imparato.
> Alla fine, siamo tutti preziosi quando ci ritroviamo solo persone.


Quando le varie esperienze viaggiano nello stesso senso.


----------



## trilobita (24 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che conta è la volontà di comprendere i problemi, con la necessaria flessibilità e con un'accesa curiosità che funga da stimolo per ricercare e individuare le soluzioni.
> Ho conosciuto persone geniali con una bassa scolarità (nella vecchie generazioni era la norma) e laureati molto inquadrati che non riuscivano ad avere altre idee al di fuori di quello che avevano imparato.
> Alla fine, siamo tutti preziosi quando ci ritroviamo solo persone.


Quoto,confermo e accendo senza indugi


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In realtà avendo conseguito diploma e biennio aggiuntivo con il nuovo ordinamento,avrei una Laura in musica...ma non essendo un musicista come professione primaria,non la considero tale.
> In effetti mi ritengo più un misero peritucolo meccanico....


Ed io un misero peritucolo elettrotecnico


----------



## trilobita (24 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ed io un misero peritucolo elettrotecnico


Perito è sinonimo di morto,defunto....ci sarà un motivo.....


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non parliamo poi dei gestionali .......



scusa DIVI ma i gestionali non sono ingegneri..


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che conta è la volontà di comprendere i problemi, con la necessaria flessibilità e con un'accesa curiosità che funga da stimolo per ricercare e individuare le soluzioni.
> Ho conosciuto persone geniali con una bassa scolarità (nella vecchie generazioni era la norma) e laureati molto inquadrati che non riuscivano ad avere altre idee al di fuori di quello che avevano imparato.
> Alla fine, siamo tutti preziosi quando ci ritroviamo solo persone.


.
parole vere , ma sai io vengo da un altra generazione si faceva la gavetta anzi dal mio genitore venivano spesso a chiedere di lavorare per imparare il mestiere i loro figliuoli senza percepire niente , certo la cosa era azzardata ma erano altri tempi poi queste persone li hanno ringraziati perchè gli ha permesso di intraprendere a sua volta il mestiere e così avveniva nelle altre professioni , ora che è rimasto?
Che se i lavori come il mio ve li fate da soli è eguale tanto con questi che trovate sulla piazza è lo stesso 
Dobbiamo aiutare i stranieri perchè sono lavori che non volgiamo più fare , è una stronzata volgiamo solo pagare meno e quindi tenetevi questo , ci sono ancora maestranze capaci e mi rallegro perchè se no vedendo tutto il bello del nostro patrimonio  antico come potremmo fare restauri ?
Aggiungo :io perito in Energia Nucleare


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perito è sinonimo di morto,defunto....ci sarà un motivo.....


Grazie


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .così i miei:up:



operaio e casalinga che per aiutare a far quadrare il bilancio faceva la sarta .....non aveva tempo per annoiarsi e sentirsi trascurata...grandissima donna


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> scusa DIVI ma i gestionali non sono ingegneri..


.
Dicevo proprio questo :up:

Credo vogliano sentirsi ingegneri perché economisti è troppo poco ..... :rotfl:

Però mi faccio domande su questo bisogno di identità con la propria professione.

Secondo me le nuove generazioni stanno perdendo questa cosa.

Mia madre non si ricorda di me (ha una demenza senile) ma si ricorda che lei E' una parrucchiera, anche se ha fatto la casalinga dai 27 anni in avanti.

Un medico dice "sono un medico".

Io trovo bizzarro dire "sono un filosofo", e ridicolo dire "sono un'impiegata".

Vabbè ci sarebbe da aprirci un 3d.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> operaio e casalinga che per aiutare a far quadrare il bilancio faceva la sarta .....non aveva tempo per annoiarsi e sentirsi trascurata...grandissima donna


Idem, mia madre lavava scale e mai un lamento.


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> .
> Dicevo proprio questo :up:
> 
> Credo vogliano sentirsi ingegneri perché economisti è troppo poco ..... :rotfl:
> ...



 lavoro moltissimo con francesi e davanti al nome mettono signor o signora, non il titolo di studio...


----------



## Andrea Lila (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Il miei genitori erano entrambi artigiani e sono stati ottimi genitori e una splendida coppia.



I miei prima operai, poi commercianti. Coppia solida e orgogliosa. Belli


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> lavoro moltissimo con francesi e davanti al nome mettono signor o signora, non il titolo di studio...


Non parlavo del titolo (chissenefrega) ma dell'identificazione con la propria competenza.


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non parlavo del titolo (chissenefrega) ma dell'identificazione con la propria competenza.


Però forse hai ragione. È una cosa italiana


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> .
> Dicevo proprio questo :up:
> 
> Credo vogliano sentirsi ingegneri perché economisti è troppo poco ..... :rotfl:
> ...


Argomento interessante.
OT qui, ma hai ragione. Si potrebbe aprire un 3d.


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Però forse hai ragione. È una cosa italiana


intendevo quello : ci si identifica con la propria competenza. Io sono ingegnere, in francia direi sono signor tal dei tali che di lavoro fa l ' ingegnere....comunque è anche un modo provinciale per affermare uno status sociale


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Però forse hai ragione. È una cosa italiana



rifletti su quello che intendevo " filosofa"


----------



## trilobita (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> .
> Dicevo proprio questo :up:
> 
> Credo vogliano sentirsi ingegneri perché economisti è troppo poco ..... :rotfl:
> ...


Perché alla fine rimane quello che si è realmente in grado di fare,i cerificati alla fine certificano le tue potenzialità alla fine degli studi,ma il grosso del mestiere si acquisisce dopo,spesso grazie a persone molto meno...studiate...
Il discorso era partito da confidenze su studi fatti e considerazioni sulle categorie conseguenti.
Da lì a parlare di mestieri,il passo è breve....


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> .
> Dicevo proprio questo :up:
> 
> Credo vogliano sentirsi ingegneri perché economisti è troppo poco ..... :rotfl:
> ...


Praticamente "nullafacenti"


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Stai indicando la meta.




Voler cercare di scindere persone da ruoli ho l'impressione sia aleatorio, il rapporto con gli altri sarà sempre modificato dal ruolo che ricoprono nella società e nella nostra vita, è un dato di fatto.
Se tua moglie avesse dato retta a lui e avesse divorziato da te, probabilmente tua figlia adesso la vedresti a tempi contingentati, questa cosa sarebbe un fatto concreto, non astratto, e avrebbe dei responsabili, persone che rivestono ruoli e assumono decisioni, provocando delle conseguenze.

Con questo non sto dicendo che faresti bene ad "odialo", nel dimenticatoio ci stà più che bene, ma non puoi certo dire che sia stato estraneo alla tua vita.


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> rifletti su quello che intendevo " filosofa"


Infatti io non mi sento una filosofa, cioè la filosofia non è - per me - identitaria. Ho detto che avendo studiato filosofia la mia mente si è nel tempo strutturata per far domande, porre questioni e problematizzare. Anche se la filosofia come esercizio del pensiero e come studio l'ho abbandonata da tempo immemore.  Il mio temperamento, invece, tende a cercare soluzioni. E questo a volte crea orticaria a me stessa.

Di contro se qualcuno mi chiede cosa faccio, rispondo .... l'impiegata


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Infatti io non mi sento una filosofa, cioè la filosofia non è - per me - identitaria. Ho detto che avendo studiato filosofia la mia mente si è nel tempo strutturata per far domande, porre questioni e problematizzare. Anche se la filosofia come esercizio del pensiero e come studio l'ho abbandonata da tempo immemore.  Il mio temperamento, invece, tende a cercare soluzioni. E questo a volte crea orticaria a me stessa.
> 
> Di contro se qualcuno mi chiede cosa faccio, rispondo .... l'impiegata



 Guarda che scherzavo


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Guarda che scherzavo


Lo so. Ma devi imparare a usare le faccine. Sei come mio marito


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2017)

La mancanza di una laurea, non ottenuta perché ho abbandonato la facoltà per lavorare, spesso la sento come un ostacolo a raggiungere una credibilità sociale in determinati ambiti, in cui l'uso della logica è inutile perché incomprensibile ai più.
Il titolo (in senso generale, quindi non solo la laurea) serve a garantire autorevolezza, anche se dici o fai una grossa minchiata.
La posizione lavorativa raggiunta permette di avere idee che sempre meno persone si permetteranno di contestare.
In pratica assicura potere e predominio nelle relazioni sociali.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Voler cercare di scindere persone da ruoli ho l'impressione sia aleatorio, il rapporto con gli altri sarà sempre modificato dal ruolo che ricoprono nella società e nella nostra vita, è un dato di fatto.
> Se tua moglie avesse dato retta a lui e avesse divorziato da te, probabilmente tua figlia adesso la vedresti a tempi contingentati, questa cosa sarebbe un fatto concreto, non astratto, e avrebbe dei responsabili, persone che rivestono ruoli e assumono decisioni, provocando delle conseguenze.
> 
> Con questo non sto dicendo che faresti bene ad "odialo", nel dimenticatoio ci stà più che bene, ma non puoi certo dire che sia stato estraneo alla tua vita.


Ma no. Chi tradisce spezza la coppia e l'altro è il mezzo, un comprimario, non un protagonista.
Non devi aver mai immaginato di interpretare questo ruolo di poco più di comparsa.
Pensa al film, bellissimo da vedere e rivedere, Destini incrociati. I due traditori sono insignificanti, e la sceneggiatura li fa morire proprio per quello, i protagonisti sono i traditi.


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché alla fine rimane quello che si è realmente in grado di fare,i cerificati alla fine certificano le tue potenzialità alla fine degli studi,ma il grosso del mestiere si acquisisce dopo,spesso grazie a persone molto meno...studiate...
> Il discorso era partito da confidenze su studi fatti e considerazioni sulle categorie conseguenti.
> Da lì a parlare di mestieri,il passo è breve....



certe competenze non le puoi " rubare" devi studiarle e bene: integrali, derivate ed equazioni differenziali devi studiarli..poi è importante la gavetta ma prima una buona preparazione accademica è fondamentale


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Lo so. Ma devi imparare a usare le faccine. Sei come mio marito


mi sa, ma solo un cicinino, che non sia un complimentoapa:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> mi sa, ma solo un cicinino, che non sia un complimentoapa:


Però sei proprio simpatico :mexican:


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no. Chi tradisce spezza la coppia e l'altro è il mezzo, un comprimario, non un protagonista.
> Non devi aver mai immaginato di interpretare questo ruolo di poco più di comparsa.
> Pensa al film, bellissimo da vedere e rivedere, Destini incrociati. I due traditori sono insignificanti, e la sceneggiatura li fa morire proprio per quello, i protagonisti sono i traditi.


Ho capito che il soggetto è "il rapporto di coppia" e che in questo l'altro conta poco, questo mi è chiaro. Io parlavo di conseguenze, di responsabilità e a questo io non ci credo. Quando le amanti di tuo marito hanno deciso di diventarlo si sono assunte una responsabilità ben precisa, secondo me, responsabilità che Francoff ha rifiutato ad esempio.

E' l'eterno discorso della responsabilità nei confronti degli altri di quello che facciamo. Che ormai mi son fin rotto le balle di sostenere.


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> mi sa, ma solo un cicinino, che non sia un complimentoapa:


Essù, dai. Te ne ho fatti già tanti. Non puoi pretendere.

Non saper utilizzare l'ironia per iscritto non è un vero difetto.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Voler cercare di scindere persone da ruoli ho l'impressione sia aleatorio, il rapporto con gli altri sarà sempre modificato dal ruolo che ricoprono nella società e nella nostra vita, è un dato di fatto.
> Se tua moglie avesse dato retta a lui e avesse divorziato da te, probabilmente tua figlia adesso la vedresti a tempi contingentati, questa cosa sarebbe un fatto concreto, non astratto, e avrebbe dei responsabili, persone che rivestono ruoli e assumono decisioni, provocando delle conseguenze.
> 
> Con questo non sto dicendo che faresti bene ad "odialo", nel dimenticatoio ci stà più che bene, ma non puoi certo dire che sia stato estraneo alla tua vita.


No, non è stato estraneo come, nell'esempio di Brunetta, la slot machine non è estranea alla ludopatia.
Ma da ciò a provare sentimenti nei suoi confronti ce ne corre.
Lui non so chi sia, in realtà: posso avere un'opinione generica su di lui, ma nient'altro.
Mia moglie non ha dato retta a lui: è stata una sua scelta. Lui si è sposato un'altra, facendo a sua volta un'altra scelta. Io sono rimasto, ed è stata anche questa una mia scelta.
Ognuno di noi tre non può incolpare ad altri per quello che ha fatto, come non ha senso che io provi sentimenti verso chi non conosco. 
Posso dire che non mi piace il comportamento che ha tenuto, che è stato stronzo nel comportarsi in un certo modo tentando di farci lasciare, ma oggettivamente lui ha fatto semplicemente il suo interesse. Mia moglie poteva benissimo non frequentarlo: è stata lei piuttosto a non fare il mio, a non tenere fede a un impegno con me, se vogliamo essere precisi. 
Ed è con lei che successivamente al tradimento mi sono dovuto relazionare, non certo con lui.
Il focus quindi è sempre e solo all'interno della coppia. Proseguire avendo astio e odio verso un estraneo è inutile per individuare una via d'uscita. E' umano avere dei sentimenti, ma è anche razionale dire che non hanno finalità.
Non condanno chi odia l'amante o prova desiderio di vendetta nei suoi confronti, è assolutamente umano come sentimento, ma posso dire che è del tutto inutile per farci stare bene e ritrovare un equilibrio?


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho capito che il soggetto è "il rapporto di coppia" e che in questo l'altro conta poco, questo mi è chiaro. Io parlavo di conseguenze, di responsabilità e a questo io non ci credo. Quando le amanti di tuo marito hanno deciso di diventarlo si sono assunte una responsabilità ben precisa, secondo me, responsabilità che Francoff ha rifiutato ad esempio.
> 
> E' l'eterno discorso della responsabilità nei confronti degli altri di quello che facciamo. Che ormai mi son fin rotto le balle di sostenere.


La responsabilità fa parte del giudizio che attribuiamo a una persona, ed è comprensibile.
L'amante eticamente ha un ruolo esecrabile.
Ma il giudizio dovrebbe, secondo me, escludere i sentimenti.
C'è sempre il solito esempio del ladro.
Ecco: un ladro lo assicuri alla giustizia, che è avulsa dai sentimenti ed emette un giudizio.
Non lo lasci in balia della vendetta e dell'odio di chi ha subito un furto.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> No, non è stato estraneo come, nell'esempio di Brunetta, la slot machine non è estranea alla ludopatia.
> Ma da ciò a provare sentimenti nei suoi confronti ce ne corre.
> Lui non so chi sia, in realtà: posso avere un'opinione generica su di lui, ma nient'altro.
> Mia moglie non ha dato retta a lui: è stata una sua scelta. Lui si è sposato un'altra, facendo a sua volta un'altra scelta. Io sono rimasto, ed è stata anche questa una mia scelta.
> ...


Mia moglie avrebbe acceso cento ceri in chiesa, se un terzo di quanto gli ho rovesciato addosso a suo tempo, lo avessi indirizzato verso l'altro... A suo tempo.

Ma non ebbe sconti.

Però credo alla fine mi abbia ringraziato in cuor suo di questo. Dopo


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No, non è stato estraneo come, nell'esempio di Brunetta, la slot machine non è estranea alla ludopatia.
> Ma da ciò a provare sentimenti nei suoi confronti ce ne corre.
> Lui non so chi sia, in realtà: posso avere un'opinione generica su di lui, ma nient'altro.
> Mia moglie non ha dato retta a lui: è stata una sua scelta. Lui si è sposato un'altra, facendo a sua volta un'altra scelta. Io sono rimasto, ed è stata anche questa una mia scelta.
> ...


Certo che puoi dirlo e anche ti credo, penso sia anche un obbiettivo largamente auspicabile.

Però trovo sia doveroso anche dire, per correttezza e aderenza a quello che succede che lui avrà anche fatto i suoi interessi, ma lo ha fatto a scapito dei tuoi, cercando di danneggiarti, che dunque ha una responsabilità morale in quello che è successo a te.
Se non fosse stato lui sarebbe stato un altro forse, va bene, ma comunque una responsabilità esterna c'è, Secondo me, poco importa chi sia il personaggio a cui appartiene.
Non a caso Francoff, che si è rifiutato, evitando di farsi strumentalizzare, nel suo caso, non si è assunto la responsabilità dolosa di quello che poi è successo.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo che puoi dirlo e anche ti credo, penso sia anche un obbiettivo largamente auspicabile.
> 
> Però trovo sia doveroso anche dire, per correttezza e aderenza a quello che succede che lui avrà anche fatto i suoi interessi, ma lo ha fatto a scapito dei tuoi, cercando di danneggiarti, che *dunque ha una responsabilità morale in quello che è successo a te.*
> Se non fosse stato lui sarebbe stato un altro forse, va bene, ma comunque una responsabilità esterna c'è, Secondo me, poco importa chi sia il personaggio a cui appartiene.
> Non a caso Francoff, che si è rifiutato, evitando di farsi strumentalizzare, nel suo caso, non si è assunto la responsabilità dolosa di quello che poi è successo.


Questo sì.
Infatti io lo giudico in maniera negativa.
Sintetizzando, uno stronzo. Anche nei confronti di mia moglie, se vogliamo, che ora ha di lui la stessa opinione.
Ma non riesco a odiarlo o a provare sentimenti verso di lui.
Neanche rabbia. Per me è un estraneo, uno stronzo come tanti in cui io sono inciampato nella mia vita.
Persone che di solito evito.


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questo sì.
> Infatti io lo giudico in maniera negativa.
> Sintetizzando, uno stronzo. Anche nei confronti di mia moglie, se vogliamo, che ora ha di lui la stessa opinione.
> Ma non riesco a odiarlo o a provare sentimenti verso di lui.
> ...


Penso che allora tu sia piuttosto vicino a quello che ha detto Francoff in fondo.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Voler cercare di scindere persone da ruoli ho l'impressione sia aleatorio


Cazzo Spleen... Lo sai che mi dai un colpo al cuore...?

La mia mamma.... Era la persona più dolce e più altruista che ci fosse sulla terra....

E con me è stata durissima e spietata

Ma era il suo ruolo di mamma vedova e sola... E le disastrose e disagiate condizioni che la vita l'ha costretta a svolgerlo.

Cazzo.. Se non si può scindere le persone dal ruolo

Si deve


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Penso che allora tu sia piuttosto vicino a quello che ha detto Francoff in fondo.


Probabilmente sì.
Il discorso era infatti più rivolto a Andrea Lila e Mistral su basi generiche, loro avevano offerto lo spunto.


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Penso che allora tu sia piuttosto vicino a quello che ha detto Francoff in fondo.


Ma certo. E concordo anche io.


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Penso che allora tu sia piuttosto vicino a quello che ha detto Francoff in fondo.



infatti...


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cazzo Spleen... Lo sai che mi dai un colpo al cuore...?
> 
> La mia mamma.... Era la persona più dolce e più altruista che ci fosse sulla terra....
> 
> ...


Prendo atto che tu riesci a capire e vedere le persone e non i ruoli che rivestono dentro un rapporto, dando evidentemente per scontato di riuscire agevolmente a conoscere gli altri.
Nel mio piccolo faccio fatica a conoscere me stesso, figuriamoci le altre persone.

Se tua madre ti rompeva le balle perchè rivestiva un ruolo, come fai a negare che quel ruolo, che lei sentiva suo, non abbia avuto conseguenze per te?
Ti rendi conto della contraddizione insita in quello che hai scritto? No? Fa lo stesso.


----------



## trilobita (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> certe competenze non le puoi " rubare" devi studiarle e bene: integrali, derivate ed equazioni differenziali devi studiarli..poi è importante la gavetta ma prima una buona preparazione accademica è fondamentale


Guarda che questo l'ho detto all'inizio del mio post.
Alla fine degli studi il titolo certifica che hai acquisito un quid di conoscenza che ti dà la possibilità di ricoprire un ruolo determinato in ambito lavorativo.
L'atteggiamento che vedo,però,è di persone che nulla hanno da imparare e tutto da insegnare,presupponenza,arroganza,mero pragmatismo di facciata,nocivo alla causa il più delle volte.
Naturalmente parlo del contesto lavorativo,se poi sono così anche a casa.....bontà loro..


----------



## Piperita (24 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando ho conosciuto mio marito siamo andati al cinema. Lui aveva trovato divertente un film per me pessimo. Quel film, per me misteriosamente, è diventato un cult. Ciò non cambia che io avessi trovato quel suo divertimento incompatibile con me. Lui si era affannato a garantirmi che non era così. Credo di avere sbagliato in quel momento, e in altri, sottovalutando come quelle diversità fossero la punta dell'iceberg delle nostre divergenze di valori, non di gusti.


Non posso che quotarti.


----------



## Piperita (24 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mio caso, nella diversità che ha lui da me, ho faticato ma alla fine posso dire di avere _scoperto_ mia moglie.
> Ho visto quello che lei mi nascondeva.
> Nella stessa modalità con cui anche a lui ha nascosto quello che ha sempre mostrato a me.
> Alcune persone hanno bisogno di gestire parti di sé in maniera molto differente con persone diverse ottenendo più risposte.
> Se non ci riescono perdono l'equilibrio.


Concordo, è possibile che succeda perché le parti da gestire sono talmente diverse da risultare inconciliabili e di conseguenza non gestibili da una sola persona?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Concordo, è possibile che succeda perché le parti da gestire sono talmente diverse da risultare inconciliabili e di conseguenza non gestibili da una sola persona?


Sì. Ma è il soggetto "schizoide" :carneval: che ha la difficoltà.


----------



## Piperita (24 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Ma è il soggetto "schizoide" :carneval: che ha la difficoltà.


Non credo si tratti di questo

Basta soltanto un'educazione di tipo repressiva ed il gioco è fatto


----------



## mistral (24 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Probabilmente sì.
> Il discorso era infatti più rivolto a Andrea Lila e Mistral su basi generiche, loro avevano offerto lo spunto.


Il fatto è che più di quanto ho rovesciato addosso a mio marito per mesi ,non potevo.
O finiva sotto terra o spostavo anche un po' il focus sulla corresponsabilità dell'altra .In realtà il focus lo ha spostato lei con il suo comportamento postumo.A me sarebbe bastato che sparisse come aveva giurato di fare in cambio della sua assoluzione con fedina penale pulita.Ma se permetti,lascia che ce la risolviamo noi la questione senza metterti in mezzo ad aggravare gratuitamente la posizione di lui visto che ti è stato permesso di uscirne candida come la neve a 4000 metri.
Mio marito non ha mai cercato di infangarla per smazzarsi le colpe.Ha preso atto che lei non fosse la persona che voleva fare credere ,si è al massimo ritenuto cretino per  non aver decifrato indizi piuttosto chiari.Non dico fosse meglio o peggio  ma semplicemente diversa e abbastanza lontana dagli atteggiamenti che lo avevano fatto innamorare di lei.
Poi ti soffermi a pensare che è una quasi quarantenne nasona complessata ,con marito nasone ,che desidera un figlio ma lo vorrebbe fare con un uomo con il nasino o con uno meno immaturo di quanto lei ritenga il marito......che gli vuoi dire che non gli abbia già detto la vita?
(ps.Non ce l'ho con il nasone o qualsivoglia difetto fisico di chicchessia ,ma renderlo una discriminante per fare un figlio con il marito che ti sei scelta non ti qualifica molto equilibrata ).
E' quel senso di impunità  totale che saltuariamente mi disturba come un sassolino nella scarpa.


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

Mi è venuto in mente solo oggi che ieri era giovedi neanche ieri sera quando abbiamo parlato via Skype . C erano i ragazzi e abbiamo parlato di scuola


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no. Chi tradisce spezza la coppia e l'altro è il mezzo, un comprimario, non un protagonista.
> Non devi aver mai immaginato di interpretare questo ruolo di poco più di comparsa.
> Pensa al film, bellissimo da vedere e rivedere, *Destini incrociat*i. I due traditori sono insignificanti, e la sceneggiatura li fa morire proprio per quello, i protagonisti sono i traditi.


.
 e vai:up:
stessi gusti lo avrò visto una decina di volte e non è che ami molto i film ,ultimamente preferisco telefilm più brevi e dopo faccio  altro


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi è venuto in mente solo oggi che ieri era giovedi neanche ieri sera quando abbiamo parlato via Skype . C erano i ragazzi e abbiamo parlato di scuola


.
che dubbio ti è sorto? hai collegato il giorno con quello che utilizzava lei per l'altro?


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> che dubbio ti è sorto? hai collegato il giorno con quello che utilizzava lei per l'altro?


È solo un simbolo ma mi è proprio venuto in mente . Come è un simbolo l intimo che ho trovato frugando tra le sue cose Sabato. Mai visto mai usato con me .


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> e vai:up:
> stessi gusti lo avrò visto una decina di volte e non è che ami molto i film ,ultimamente preferisco telefilm più brevi e dopo faccio  altro


Ogni volta si percepiscono cose diverse.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> È solo un simbolo ma mi è proprio venuto in mente . Come è un simbolo l intimo che ho trovato frugando tra le sue cose Sabato. Mai visto mai usato con me .


A volte si compra e si dimentica nel cassetto. Lo trovi diverso dal solito?


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte si compra e si dimentica nel cassetto. Lo trovi diverso dal solito?


Un reggiseno così non lo si usa per fare la spesa . È molto hot , in pratica senza coppe . Me ne sarei ricordato se L avessimo usato . Ma il punto non è questo , che L hanno fatto me l ha già detto .


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Un reggiseno così non lo si usa per fare la spesa . È molto hot , in pratica senza coppe . Me ne sarei ricordato se L avessimo usato . Ma il punto non è questo , che L hanno fatto me l ha già detto .


Qual è per te il punto? È importante credo averlo chiaro.


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Qual è per te il punto? È importante credo averlo chiaro.


Perché non l abbia buttato via . Probabilmente non è pronta per farlo o magari non lo farà mai .


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

È solo un oggetto ma di valenza simbolica . Se lo getterà avrà lo stesso significato per entrambi


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> È solo un oggetto ma di valenza simbolica . Se lo getterà avrà lo stesso significato per entrambi


Può abche non avere lo stesso significato
Te lo dice una che ha buttato tutto l'intimo e anche le autoreggenti


----------



## trilobita (24 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può abche non avere lo stesso significato
> Te lo dice una che ha buttato tutto l'intimo e anche le autoreggenti


Farfi,da profano,una domanda.
L'intimo particolare,eventuali oggetti che non si usano con il consorte,ma con l'amante,non vi conveniva tenerli a casa dell'altro,per evitare il rischio di casini?


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Perché non l abbia buttato via . Probabilmente non è pronta per farlo o magari non lo farà mai .


Vero. Glielo hai chiesto? Io a mio marito chiesi perché aveva conservato i filmini ..... credo di averlo gettato nel panico.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Farfi,da profano,una domanda.
> L'intimo particolare,eventuali oggetti che non si usano con il consorte,ma con l'amante,non vi conveniva tenerli a casa dell'altro,per evitare il rischio di casini?


L'intimo di cui parlo era intimo che comunque usavo sotto i vestiti. Molti completini li avevo comprati per variare un po' quando lo vedevo.  ,abitualmente ho una decina di completi che faccio girare ma quando ho iniziato la mia storia ne avevo comprati di nuovi che ho gettato insieme alle autorregenti che non uso abitualmente. 
Mio marito non è mai stato uno fissato con l'intimo quindi non ha mai notato che avevo comprato pezzi nuovi


----------



## Lostris (24 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'intimo di cui parlo era intimo che comunque usavo sotto i vestiti. Molti completini li avevo comprati per variare un po' quando lo vedevo.  ,abitualmente ho una decina di completi che faccio girare ma quando ho iniziato la mia storia ne avevo comprati di nuovi che ho gettato insieme alle autorregenti che non uso abitualmente.
> Mio marito non è mai stato uno fissato con l'intimo quindi non ha mai notato che avevo comprato pezzi nuovi


Ma come li hai buttati?!


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Vero. Glielo hai chiesto? Io a mio marito chiesi perché aveva conservato i filmini ..... credo di averlo gettato nel panico.


 Cribbio, ma si girava anche i filmini?


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Cribbio, ma si girava anche i filmini?


Si


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Si


Annvedi che impunito...


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Annvedi che impunito...


Eh..... almeno non può negare ....


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'intimo di cui parlo era intimo che comunque usavo sotto i vestiti. Molti completini li avevo comprati per variare un po' quando lo vedevo.  ,abitualmente ho una decina di completi che faccio girare ma quando ho iniziato la mia storia ne avevo comprati di nuovi che ho gettato insieme alle autorregenti che non uso abitualmente.
> Mio marito non è mai stato uno fissato con l'intimo quindi non ha mai notato che avevo comprato pezzi nuovi


Perché li hai buttati?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma come li hai buttati?!


Si un giorno ho buttato via tutto
Ero nel pieno della crisi 
Va be poi mi sono rifatta


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché li hai buttati?


Troppi ricordi 
Credo di averlo fatto qualche giorno prima di entrare in questo forum 
Ero veramente in un momento in cui rischiavo di scoppiare,,.poi ho trovato questo posto


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Troppi ricordi
> Credo di averlo fatto qualche giorno prima di entrare in questo forum
> Ero veramente in un momento in cui rischiavo di scoppiare,,.poi ho trovato questo posto


Capisco: ) 
E piano piano hai superato


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Vero. Glielo hai chiesto? Io a mio marito chiesi perché aveva conservato i filmini ..... credo di averlo gettato nel panico.


Assolutamente no . È una cosa sua , non le ho detto nulla . Dirglielo avrebbe portato a recriminare , magari l avrebbe buttato via per compiacermi , ma i suoi pensieri i suoi desideri quali sono ?


----------



## trilobita (24 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Troppi ricordi
> Credo di averlo fatto qualche giorno prima di entrare in questo forum
> Ero veramente in un momento in cui rischiavo di scoppiare,,.poi ho trovato questo posto


Quindi molto dopo la fine della relazione...


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Assolutamente no . È una cosa sua , non le ho detto nulla . Dirglielo avrebbe portato a recriminare , magari l avrebbe buttato via per compiacermi , ma i suoi pensieri i suoi desideri quali sono ?


Capisco. Certamente hai ragione. Io chiedevo per capire cosa pensava e desiderava, in effetti. Ma non è stata una buona idea.


----------



## Lostris (24 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si un giorno ho buttato via tutto
> Ero nel pieno della crisi
> Va be poi mi sono rifatta


L'importante è quello.
Sai che un po' ci tengo


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Capisco. Certamente hai ragione. Io chiedevo per capire cosa pensava e desiderava, in effetti. Ma non è stata una buona idea.


Perché non è stata una buona idea ?


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Perché non è stata una buona idea ?


Perché la mia intenzione era conoscere invece abbiamo recriminato e il tutto è stato gettato per compiacermi. E io non ho mai saputo davvero perché li ha tenuti per un anno dopo la fine della storia.


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Capisco. Certamente hai ragione. Io chiedevo per capire cosa pensava e desiderava, in effetti. Ma non è stata una buona idea.





Divì ha detto:


> Perché la mia intenzione era conoscere invece abbiamo recriminato e il tutto è stato gettato per compiacermi. E io non ho mai saputo davvero perché li ha tenuti per un anno dopo la fine della storia.


È quello che ho pensato . Ogni tanto guarderò nel cassetto .


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> È quello che ho pensato . Ogni tanto guarderò nel cassetto .


:abbraccio:


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

Domenica farò il turista andrò a chefchaouen città vietata agli infedeli sino agli anni 20 . Ci andai già una volta l anno scorso : medina molto caratteristica , ne val la pena se ti capita un giro in Marocco . Non è negli itinerari dei tour operator


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


Ho provato ad usare le faccine questa mattina !


----------



## Lostris (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Perché la mia intenzione era conoscere invece abbiamo recriminato e il tutto è stato gettato per compiacermi. E io non ho mai saputo davvero perché li ha tenuti per un anno dopo la fine della storia.


Il risultato quindi è lo stesso. Però chiedendo almeno ti sei data una possibilità di capire.
Se non fai domande, la maggior parte delle volte le risposte non arrivano.


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ho provato ad usare le faccine questa mattina !


Ce la farai! Sei un ingegnere, perbacco! Mica un quacquaracqua!


----------



## Lostris (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> È quello che ho pensato . Ogni tanto guarderò nel cassetto .


E come puoi sapere se interpreti correttamente quello che vedi?


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> E come puoi sapere se interpreti correttamente quello che vedi?


Le domande vanno fatte al momento opportuno .


----------



## Andrea Lila (24 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> E' quel senso di impunità  totale che saltuariamente mi disturba come un sassolino nella scarpa.



Capisco. Impunità grazie alla magnanimità di qualcun'altra. 



francoff ha detto:


> Domenica farò il turista andrò a chefchaouen città vietata agli infedeli sino agli anni 20 . Ci andai già una volta l anno scorso : medina molto caratteristica , ne val la pena se ti capita un giro in Marocco . Non è negli itinerari dei tour operator




Molto blu, vero?


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ce la farai! Sei un ingegnere, perbacco! Mica un quacquaracqua!


Sei sicura ci voglia la cq ?


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sei sicura ci voglia la cq ?


No. 
Anzi credo proprio che non ci vada. Ma sono ad una festa e sono un po' sbronza. Mi perdonerai ?


----------



## Lostris (24 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Le domande vanno fatte al momento opportuno .


Sono d'accordo.
la mia non era una domanda polemica.


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Capisco. Impunità grazie alla magnanimità di qualcun'altra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si , poi la cascata appena fuori paese , il vecchio circolo ufficiali degli spagnoli ....ci sei stata ?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma come li hai buttati?!


:facepalm::carneval:


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> No.
> Anzi credo proprio che non ci vada. Ma sono ad una festa e sono un po' sbronza. Mi perdonerai ?


Ma allora cosa mi rispondi a fare ? Va a divertirti ! A domani ciao


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il risultato quindi è lo stesso. Però chiedendo almeno ti sei data una possibilità di capire.
> Se non fai domande, la maggior parte delle volte le risposte non arrivano.


Si chiede per non sapere.


Voglio dire che è evidente la funzione di feticcio.


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Si , poi la cascata appena fuori paese , il vecchio circolo ufficiali degli spagnoli ....ci sei stata ?


No, ma ci sto studiando 


Mi piace leggere di racconti di viaggio, specie se in diretta :up:


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> *Ce la farai!* Sei un ingegnere, perbacco! Mica un quacquaracqua!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieIPnQ7fUFo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quindi molto dopo la fine della relazione...


Un paio di mesi dopo


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni volta si percepiscono cose diverse.


.
altra verità :up: mi intriga di più le parole che vengono dette alla fine che ho decifrato dopo averle riviste con calma è una promessa per un domani :up: oltre alla scena sensuale nella quale si vede la passione sfociare quando loro ritornano da Miami in macchina posso dire è eccitatissima. 
L'attrice e l'attore sono i miei preferiti anche se il vecchietto  che ho scelto per avatar come hai letto dopo incidente con il suo aeroplano nell'atterraggio uscito illeso ne procurava quasi un altro sbagliando pista di atterraggio :carneval:


----------



## trilobita (25 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> altra verità :up: mi intriga di più le parole che vengono dette alla fine che ho decifrato dopo averle riviste con calma è una promessa per un domani :up: oltre alla scena sensuale nella quale si vede la passione sfociare quando loro ritornano da Miami in macchina posso dire è eccitatissima.
> L'attrice e l'attore sono i miei preferiti anche se il vecchietto  che ho scelto per avatar come hai letto dopo incidente con il suo aeroplano nell'atterraggio uscito illeso ne procurava quasi un altro sbagliando pista di atterraggio :carneval:


In stile Indiana Jones


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In stile Indiana Jones


.
nel primo incidente ci rimetteva solo lui nel secondo avrebbe causato un danno più rilevante


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> nel primo incidente ci rimetteva solo lui nel secondo avrebbe causato un danno più rilevante


Poi ci arrabbiamo se ci tolgono la patente dopo una certa età.


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi ci arrabbiamo se ci tolgono la patente dopo una certa età.


.
ma li si ,pilota un aereo quindi  bisogna rivedere il limite di età al ribasso per la macchina ci vuole ancora tempo


----------



## francoff (25 Febbraio 2017)

Qui il prezzo si contratta anche il parcheggio ma non pensavo le multe . Soprapensiero sono passato con il rosso . Fermato dalla polizia da 700 dh siamo arrivati a 400 dh ....!


----------



## Divì (25 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Qui il prezzo si contratta anche il parcheggio ma non pensavo le multe . Soprapensiero sono passato con il rosso . Fermato dalla polizia da 700 dh siamo arrivati a 400 dh ....!


Levantino!


----------



## francoff (25 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Levantino!


Ciao , ripresa dalla festa ?


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Qui il prezzo si contratta anche il parcheggio ma non pensavo le multe . Soprapensiero sono passato con il rosso . Fermato dalla polizia da 700 dh siamo arrivati a 400 dh ....!


.
non sapevo di contrattare anche le multe nei paese arabi , in tunisia ci dissero di contrattare i prezzi e scendere di un trenta % la mia signora nel comprare due collanine di ferro battuto , mi sembra di ricordare , voleva 40 l'una siamo scesi a 5 euro tute e due , rimasero meravigliati compresa guida ma credo che ci hanno egualmente abbindolati ma almeno ricordino simpatico lo abbiamo riportato


----------



## francoff (25 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> non sapevo di contrattare anche le multe nei paese arabi , in tunisia ci dissero di contrattare i prezzi e scendere di un trenta % la mia signora nel comprare due collanine di ferro battuto , mi sembra di ricordare , voleva 40 l'una siamo scesi a 5 euro tute e due , rimasero meravigliati compresa guida ma credo che ci hanno egualmente abbindolati ma almeno ricordino simpatico lo abbiamo riportato


Neppure io e sono anni che vengo qui ! Ci stetti come residente 3 anni in Marocco : 1 a fes e 2 a Tangeri .Il tangerino che era con me ha iniziato a contrattare e allora L ho seguito . Alla fine ci hanno fatto lo sconto .


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2017)

paese che vai usanze che trovi
Sei in Marocco?


----------



## francoff (25 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> paese che vai usanze che trovi
> Sei in Marocco?


Si in Marocco


----------



## Divì (25 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ciao , ripresa dalla festa ?


Si. Mangiato troppo però ho ballato


----------



## francoff (25 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Si. Mangiato troppo però ho ballato


Allora avrai smaltito il troppo mangiare con il ballo


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2017)

paese che avevo prenotato ma che poi il mio agente di viaggi mi ha fatto posticipare  di un mese e poi è saltato ripreso soldi anticipo ma è rimasto l'amaro.
I seguito paura dei paesi islamici e ho ripiegato per il nord europa, volevo fare il tour delle città Imperiali


----------



## francoff (25 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> paese che avevo prenotato ma che poi il mio agente di viaggi mi ha fatto posticipare  di un mese e poi è saltato ripreso soldi anticipo ma è rimasto l'amaro.
> I seguito paura dei paesi islamici e ho ripiegato per il nord europa, volevo fare il tour delle città Imperiali


Io ho sempre girato anche di notte e mai avuto timore . Le città imperiali sono ok ma vi è anche un Marocco meno turistico che merita . Bisogna però arrangiarsi da soli . In tal caso sapere il francese è fondamentale ....qualche parola di arabo sarebbe meglio . Ma ci sono luoghi e paesaggi veramente incantevoli .


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io ho sempre girato anche di notte e mai avuto timore . Le città imperiali sono ok ma vi è anche un Marocco meno turistico che merita . Bisogna però arrangiarsi da soli . In tal caso sapere il francese è fondamentale ....qualche parola di arabo sarebbe meglio . Ma ci sono luoghi e paesaggi veramente incantevoli .


.
Non ho mai avuto paura tanto si girava sempre in gruppo e anche soli ma le cose erano limitate ricordo ad Ankara  una sera mi avvicinai al portone di una moschea , l'uomo che poi riusci a capire di dove fosse , ci fece entrare eravamo tre coppie la mattina alla guida gli dissi che avevo visitato la moschea vicino all'albergo e rimase stupito perchè non era una cosa che facevano a tutti  che ne so gli sarò rimasto simpatico?
Gli altri tutti timidi dietro me comunque sai i gesti sono universali  e se si fa capire di essere corretti  la gente ti rispetta mi sono capitate cose così nei miei viaggi


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Non ho mai avuto paura tanto si girava sempre in gruppo e anche soli ma le cose erano limitate ricordo ad Ankara  una sera mi avvicinai al portone di una moschea , l'uomo che poi riusci a capire di dove fosse , ci fece entrare eravamo tre coppie la mattina alla guida gli dissi che avevo visitato la moschea vicino all'albergo e rimase stupito perchè non era una cosa che facevano a tutti  che ne so gli sarò rimasto simpatico?
> Gli altri tutti timidi dietro me comunque sai i gesti sono universali  e se si fa capire di essere corretti  la gente ti rispetta mi sono capitate cose così nei miei viaggi


Infatti.


----------



## Divì (25 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Allora avrai smaltito il troppo mangiare con il ballo


Oggi invece ...



:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## francoff (25 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.


Se vai con viaggi organizzati ok , ma ti organizzi da solo e ti muovi da solo o in coppia devi comprendere e farti comprendere , i gesti non bastano . Soprattutto se esci dai percorsi proposti dalle agenzie .


----------



## francoff (25 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Oggi invece ...
> 
> View attachment 12752
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Qui sono le 20,40 ora esco c è un casino di gente sul lungomare con spettacoli e gelaterie piene di gente . Ho lavorato sino a 2 ore fa . Comunque se mi annoio torno a casa e mi faccio un paio di integrali tanto per distrarmi .


----------



## Divì (25 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Qui sono le 20,40 ora esco c è un casino di gente sul lungomare con spettacoli e gelaterie piene di gente . Ho lavorato sino a 2 ore fa . Comunque se mi annoio torno a casa e mi faccio un paio di integrali tanto per distrarmi .


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Se vai con viaggi organizzati ok , ma ti organizzi da solo e ti muovi da solo o in coppia devi comprendere e farti comprendere , i gesti non bastano . Soprattutto se esci dai percorsi proposti dalle agenzie .


Infatti era per la pericolosità immaginaria e la disponibilità reale. Non per l'intendersi a gesti.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Qui sono le 20,40 ora esco c è un casino di gente sul lungomare con spettacoli e gelaterie piene di gente . Ho lavorato sino a 2 ore fa . Comunque se mi annoio torno a casa e mi faccio un paio di integrali tanto per distrarmi .


:rotfl:


----------



## francoff (2 Marzo 2017)

Ci pensa , ogni tanto ci pensa . M ha detto di non averlo più visto ma qualche msg e telefonata si .


----------



## francoff (2 Marzo 2017)

Lei mi ha detto di non aver mai fatto telefonate o scritto msg per prima , ma ha risposto a lui .


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ci pensa , ogni tanto ci pensa . M ha detto di non averlo più visto ma qualche msg e telefonata si .





francoff ha detto:


> Lei mi ha detto di non aver mai fatto telefonate o scritto msg per prima , ma ha risposto a lui .


Capisco che sia difficile ma io continuo ad apprezzare la sua onestà 
Sarebbe credibile una donna che non ci pensi più? Vorrebbe dire che ti ha tradito con uno di cui non gli fregava nulla. Non sarebbe peggio? Continua comunque a condividere con te quello che sente. Sono certa che faccia male ma sarebbe peggio se continuasse a mentire


----------



## Lostris (2 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lei mi ha detto di non aver mai fatto telefonate o scritto msg per prima , ma ha risposto a lui .


Anche a me è capitato, nonostante gli avessi chiesto di non farsi più sentire.
Inoltre ero in una situazione in cui lo incrociavo casualmente spesso, e non aiutava a lasciarmi alle spalle la cosa.

Ad un certo punto peró ho bloccato il contatto e non gli ho più risposto. Mi era necessario.
Quando mi è ricapitato di sentirlo poco tempo fa, ne ero libera.

il fatto che non l'abbia cercato lei per prima comunque è significativo.


----------



## Lostris (2 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Capisco che sia difficile ma io continuo ad apprezzare la sua onestà
> Sarebbe credibile una donna che non ci pensi più? Vorrebbe dire che ti ha tradito con uno di cui non gli fregava nulla. Non sarebbe peggio? Continua comunque a condividere con te quello che sente. Sono certa che faccia male ma sarebbe peggio se continuasse a mentire


Quoto :up:


----------



## francoff (2 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Capisco che sia difficile ma io continuo ad apprezzare la sua onestà
> Sarebbe credibile una donna che non ci pensi più? Vorrebbe dire che ti ha tradito con uno di cui non gli fregava nulla. Non sarebbe peggio? Continua comunque a condividere con te quello che sente. Sono certa che faccia male ma sarebbe peggio se continuasse a mentire


Certo hai ragione ma fa male . Penso a cosa possa pensare lei ai suoi tormenti se quando parla con lui io sono nel suo cuore o se nuovamente scompaio . Non è facile


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Certo hai ragione ma fa male . Penso a cosa possa pensare lei ai suoi tormenti se quando parla con lui io sono nel suo cuore o se nuovamente scompaio . Non è facile


Certo che non è facile.
Le hai detto che hai questi dubbi? 
Lei con te sembra sincera prova a esserlo anche tu
Ti ha detto lei che eri scomparso dal suo cuore?


----------



## francoff (2 Marzo 2017)

Io con lei sono sincero sempre . Mi disse che ci fu un momento in cui era veramente in dubbio .


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io con lei sono sincero sempre . Mi disse che ci fu un momento in cui era veramente in dubbio .


Un momento che é passato se ne parla al passato


----------



## Divì (2 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lei mi ha detto di non aver mai fatto telefonate o scritto msg per prima , ma ha risposto a lui .





farfalla ha detto:


> Capisco che sia difficile ma io continuo ad apprezzare la sua onestà
> Sarebbe credibile una donna che non ci pensi più? Vorrebbe dire che ti ha tradito con uno di cui non gli fregava nulla. Non sarebbe peggio? Continua comunque a condividere con te quello che sente. Sono certa che faccia male ma sarebbe peggio se continuasse a mentire





Lostris ha detto:


> Anche a me è capitato, nonostante gli avessi chiesto di non farsi più sentire.
> Inoltre ero in una situazione in cui lo incrociavo casualmente spesso, e non aiutava a lasciarmi alle spalle la cosa.
> 
> Ad un certo punto peró ho bloccato il contatto e non gli ho più risposto. Mi era necessario.
> ...


Condivido il tuo dispiacere. Ma hanno ragione [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] e [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION], che quoto. Apprezza la sua sincerità. Mio marito - scaricato di fatto dell'amante - continuò a scriverle, telefonare e andarla a trovare in negozio per oltre 4 mesi dopo la scoperta e avendomi giurato il contrario. L'ho appreso dopo, molto dopo e non fu una bella sorpresa Quindi, davvero, al tuo posto, col senno di poi, vedrei come positivo questo suo condividere.
Baci


----------



## trilobita (2 Marzo 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche a me è capitato, nonostante gli avessi chiesto di non farsi più sentire.
> Inoltre ero in una situazione in cui lo incrociavo casualmente spesso, e non aiutava a lasciarmi alle spalle la cosa.
> 
> Ad un certo punto peró ho bloccato il contatto e non gli ho più risposto. Mi era necessario.
> ...


Quindi hai capito che se non bloccavi il flusso di messaggi e telefonate,non ne saresti uscita,giusto?
Anch'io credo che il distacco dolce non esista,anzi sono proprio i messaggini e le telefonate che tengono in vita ciò che deve finire,ma naturalmente e per fortuna,non vi è nulla di più soggettivo in queste situazioni.


----------



## francoff (2 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Condivido il tuo dispiacere. Ma hanno ragione @_farfalla_ e @_Lostris_, che quoto. Apprezza la sua sincerità. Mio marito - scaricato di fatto dell'amante - continuò a scriverle, telefonare e andarla a trovare in negozio per oltre 4 mesi dopo la scoperta e avendomi giurato il contrario. L'ho appreso dopo, molto dopo e non fu una bella sorpresa Quindi, davvero, al tuo posto, col senno di poi, vedrei come positivo questo suo condividere.
> Baci


Ha condiviso perchè ho chiesto. Dalla reazione della sue espressione ho capito e gliel' ho detto ed allora si è raccontata.


sai cosa c' è?  mi sento di troppo


----------



## francoff (2 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quindi hai capito che se non bloccavi il flusso di messaggi e telefonate,non ne saresti uscita,giusto?
> Anch'io credo che il distacco dolce non esista,anzi sono proprio i messaggini e le telefonate che tengono in vita ciò che deve finire,ma naturalmente e per fortuna,non vi è nulla di più soggettivo in queste situazioni.


Non penso siano giudizi soggettivi penso sia naturale....almeno che sia successo qualcosa di grave tra loro che l altro ne è disgustato....no è il loro caso.


----------



## trilobita (2 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non penso siano giudizi soggettivi penso sia naturale....almeno che sia successo qualcosa di grave tra loro che l altro ne è disgustato....no è il loro caso.


Ok,provo...
Nel discorso che tu gli facesti,o dentro o fuori,gli ponesti una condizione,se ricordo bene,che tu avresti lottato per voi due solo se non dovevi ancora essere in competizione con l'altro.
Non ti sembra che fino a che lui sarà presente nella sua vita,facendole sentire sempre viva e presente l'alternativa,la competizione con lui sarà ben sempre accesa?
Ti parlo solo perché hai agganciato il mio post,non ho alcuna curiosità del caso specifico.


----------



## francoff (2 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ok,provo...
> Nel discorso che tu gli facesti,o dentro o fuori,gli ponesti una condizione,se ricordo bene,che tu avresti lottato per voi due solo se non dovevi ancora essere in competizione con l'altro.
> Non ti sembra che fino a che lui sarà presente nella sua vita,facendole sentire sempre viva e presente l'alternativa,la competizione con lui sarà ben sempre accesa?
> Ti parlo solo perché hai agganciato il mio post,non ho alcuna curiosità del caso specifico.


Quello che le dissi era per mettere in chiaro , poi troncare di netto da oggi a domani qualcosa di importante e difficile bisogna essere realisti . Certo desidererei che bloccasse il suo contatto questosi . Ma nel suo cuore io non ci sono  non posso leggerlo ed e li che lui deve essere bloccato e non succede da oggi a domani


----------



## Divì (2 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ha condiviso perchè ho chiesto. Dalla reazione della sue espressione ho capito e gliel' ho detto ed allora si è raccontata.
> 
> 
> sai cosa c' è?  mi sento di troppo


:abbraccio:

Da un certo punto di vista lo sei. Lo siamo stati. È doloroso. Ma sei bravo. Molto più di quanto lo siamo stati ad esempio Danny ed io, e altri qui. Non cercare, se posso dare un suggerimento, di sapere troppo per non sentirti escluso. Non serve e ti impedisce di prendere atto della realtà: tu non c'eri e non puoi esserci.

A mio marito ho chiesto più e più volte se la vedeva o sentiva ancora. Ha sempre negato. Per cui direi che la sincerità anche se indotta e non spontanea sia una buona cosa.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> 
> Da un certo punto di vista lo sei. Lo siamo stati. È doloroso. Ma sei bravo. Molto più di quanto lo siamo stati ad esempio Danny ed io, e altri qui. Non cercare, se posso dare un suggerimento, di sapere troppo per non sentirti escluso. Non serve e ti impedisce di prendere atto della realtà: tu non c'eri e non puoi esserci.
> 
> A mio marito ho chiesto più e più volte se la vedeva o sentiva ancora. Ha sempre negato. Per cui direi che la sincerità anche se indotta e non spontanea sia una buona cosa.



Divì, come hai fatto a scoprire che tuo marito negando, ti aveva mentito?


----------



## trilobita (2 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Quello che le dissi era per mettere in chiaro , poi troncare di netto da oggi a domani qualcosa di importante e difficile bisogna essere realisti . Certo desidererei che bloccasse il suo contatto questosi . Ma nel suo cuore io non ci sono  non posso leggerlo ed e li che lui deve essere bloccato e non succede da oggi a domani


E questa è la parte oggettiva.
Da qui il soggettivo.
Io,per esempio non avrei accettato che continuasse a rispondergli,perché,lo so io e lo sai tu,le telefonate e i messaggi di lui hanno un solo scopo provare a fargli cambiare idea.
Se lei accetta di non interrompere,implicitamente accetta che lui provi a fargi cambiare idea,anche se non è detto che ci riesca.oh,io la vedo così,è solo un'opinione.


----------



## francoff (2 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E questa è la parte oggettiva.
> Da qui il soggettivo.
> Io,per esempio non avrei accettato che continuasse a rispondergli,perché,lo so io e lo sai tu,le telefonate e i messaggi di lui hanno un solo scopo provare a fargli cambiare idea.
> Se lei accetta di non interrompere,implicitamente accetta che lui provi a fargi cambiare idea,anche se non è detto che ci riesca.oh,io la vedo così,è solo un'opinione.




Tutto giustissimo.... alla fine anche questa considerazione, che ho fatto a lei ieri sera , sarà un tassello per arrivare dove arriveremo...dove non lo so


----------



## ologramma (2 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tutto giustissimo.... alla fine anche questa considerazione, che ho fatto a lei ieri sera , sarà un tassello per arrivare dove arriveremo...dove non lo so


.
posso immaginare come ti senti e stare lontano da casa , i dubbi che ti assalgono durante la giornata saranno molti e come penso la tua compagna quindi già parlarne anche se con Skype vi potrebbe fare bene ma lei deve essere sincera e questo è un gran dilemma dato che lo sente ancora o ha smesso non so


----------



## void (2 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ha condiviso perchè ho chiesto. Dalla reazione della sue espressione ho capito e gliel' ho detto ed allora si è raccontata.
> 
> sai cosa c' è?  mi sento di troppo


Penso sia normale che non affronti lei per prima l'argomento, però poteva dirti che non l'aveva più sentito, ancora una volta è stata sincera. Da come la descrivi e da come sei tu, tua moglie, non può essere una persona superficiale e certe cose non si spengono con un clic. Ma capisco il tuo stato d'animo, il tuo disagio derivante da una condivisione in merito a qualcosa da cui sei comunque escluso. Forse è questo il tuo "sentirti di troppo".


----------



## Lostris (2 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quindi hai capito che se non bloccavi il flusso di messaggi e telefonate,non ne saresti uscita,giusto?
> Anch'io credo che il distacco dolce non esista,anzi sono proprio i messaggini e le telefonate che tengono in vita ciò che deve finire,ma naturalmente e per fortuna,non vi è nulla di più soggettivo in queste situazioni.


Per me è stato così.
La situazione stava degenerando, ma l'attrazione è sempre stata un problema poco razionalizzabile.
Si crea anche una sorta di dipendenza da determinate sensazioni, ma avevo fatto la mia scelta e ho troncato di netto.

Non avrebbe avuto senso diradare i contatti fino a farli scemare, non sarebbe stato efficace per me e sarebbe stato poco corretto nei suoi confronti, dato che non era collaborativo e non aveva intenzione di finirla.

È stata molto dura all'inizio, ci pensavo continuamente, poi le cose sono migliorate e mi sono distaccata del tutto. Ora sono sicura che, se anche lo rivedessi, ci sarebbe ben poco di quella chimica che all'epoca mi travolse.

Ma la storia non era mai venuta alla luce, quindi non avevo accanto un compagno ferito e arrabbiato, non c'erano macerie desolate o nuove fondamenta da gettare.
Mi sono potuta concentrare sul rapporto con il mio senso di colpa, ma senza il dolore e la rabbia causati all'altro.
E non è cosa da poco... con i suoi pro e contro...


----------



## iosolo (2 Marzo 2017)

Mi dispiace, davvero. 
So cosa provi.

Lui mi chiese qualche tempo per permettergli di troncare con lei, perchè essendo la sua collega, voleva fare le cose pulite. Io la sentii di nuovo come una mancanza di rispetto, forse con il sennò di poi, era quasi normale. 

Dopo l'ennesima discussione lui mi disse che avrebbe rotto senza indugi, comunque non prima di una decina di giorni, e per dimostrarlo mi disse che potevo in ogni momento guardare il suo cellulare e che al massimo avrei trovato dei messaggi di lei ma al quale lui non avrebbe dato risposta. 

E così fu. Trovai un messaggio con scritto: "Ci sei?" e dopo un po' sempre di lei "Nulla" come a voler dimostrare che lui non avesse risposto. 
Scatenai l'inferno di nuovo, l'idea che lei avesse pretese su di lui, che erano così avanti, che erano così vicini, e avere lì in mano la prova di questo legame mi aveva di nuovo stordito. 
E' il dolore di riconoscere quello che è stato. 
Non un momento, ne un attimo, ma qualcosa che comprendeva in qualche modo dei legami importanti. 

Piansi, mi arrabbiai ed ero davvero sul punto di scoppiare. Anche se era la dimostrazione ulteriore che avesse scelto me... ma l'idea del dubbio, dell'essere messa in discussione era intollerabile. Ancora di più perchè lui per me non lo era mai stato. 
Fa male, purtroppo. 

Quindi so che qualsiasi parola non può esserti di conforto, perchè quello che brucia non è quello che lei sceglierà, ma che è arrivata a dover fare una scelta. 

Un abbraccio


----------



## Divì (2 Marzo 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Divì, come hai fatto a scoprire che tuo marito negando, ti aveva mentito?


Ho intercettato sms e mail e lettere successivi alla data della scoperta e l'ultima lettera che lui le ha mandato dopo che non la vedeva né sentiva da tre mesi, che metteva la parola fine definitiva. Era impazzito, mio marito. Davvero. E a momenti mi portava con sé nella sua follia.

Alla lettera erano allegate foto di loro due e un foglio Excel con la trascrizione di 3.990 messaggi scambiati nell'arco di due anni. Con ora e giorno. L'ultimo era di 4 mesi dopo aver giurato che non la sentiva più.


----------



## francoff (2 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, davvero.
> So cosa provi.
> 
> Lui mi chiese qualche tempo per permettergli di troncare con lei, perchè essendo la sua collega, voleva fare le cose pulite. Io la sentii di nuovo come una mancanza di rispetto, forse con il sennò di poi, era quasi normale.
> ...


verità


----------



## void (2 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho intercettato sms e mail e lettere successivi alla data della scoperta e l'ultima lettera che lui le ha mandato dopo che non la vedeva né sentiva da tre mesi, che metteva la parola fine definitiva. Era impazzito, mio marito. Davvero. E a momenti mi portava con sé nella sua follia.
> 
> Alla lettera erano allegate foto di loro due e *un foglio Excel con la trascrizione di 3.990 messaggi *scambiati nell'arco di due anni. Con ora e giorno. L'ultimo era di 4 mesi dopo aver giurato che non la sentiva più.


Più che impazzito, un po' immaturo...


----------



## Divì (2 Marzo 2017)

void ha detto:


> Più che impazzito, un po' immaturo...


Un po'? 

Dico impazzito perché a 50 anni immaturo non si dovrebbe sentire. E mi sembra una giustificazione.


----------



## trilobita (2 Marzo 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per me è stato così.
> La situazione stava degenerando, ma l'attrazione è sempre stata un problema poco razionalizzabile.
> Si crea anche una sorta di dipendenza da determinate sensazioni, ma avevo fatto la mia scelta e ho troncato di netto.
> 
> ...


E questo mi conferma quanto penso..


----------



## trilobita (2 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tutto giustissimo.... alla fine anche questa considerazione, che ho fatto a lei ieri sera , sarà un tassello per arrivare dove arriveremo...dove non lo so


Già...
Il fatto che lei non dia risposte rassicuranti,non aiuta....
Guarda,io credo di aver troncato di netto con la mia ex,soprattutto perché non avrei avuto la forza di affrontare la fase che ora affronti tu,quindi per questo spero che lei si e ti chiarisca quanto prima le sue VERE intenzioni...


----------



## iosolo (2 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho intercettato sms e mail e lettere successivi alla data della scoperta e l'ultima lettera che lui le ha mandato dopo che non la vedeva né sentiva da tre mesi, che metteva la parola fine definitiva. Era impazzito, mio marito. Davvero. E a momenti mi portava con sé nella sua follia.
> 
> Alla lettera erano allegate foto di loro due e un foglio Excel con la trascrizione di 3.990 messaggi scambiati nell'arco di due anni. Con ora e giorno. L'ultimo era di 4 mesi dopo aver giurato che non la sentiva più.


E tu cosa hai fatto?! 
Qual'è stata la tua reazione?


----------



## francoff (2 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Già...
> Il fatto che lei non dia risposte rassicuranti,non aiuta....
> Guarda,io credo di aver troncato di netto con la mia ex,soprattutto perché non avrei avuto la forza di affrontare la fase che ora affronti tu,quindi per questo spero che lei si e ti chiarisca quanto prima le sue VERE intenzioni...


Quando tornerò mi prenderò qualche giorno di festa e andremo via 4 o 5 giorni...spero che chiariremo ..io non voglio salvare il matrimonio ad ogni costo, non mi interessa ..mi interessa fare una scelta che , alla lunga lunga, paghi in termini di felicità e serenità ....mia .


----------



## francoff (2 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> 
> Da un certo punto di vista lo sei. Lo siamo stati. È doloroso. *Ma sei bravo. Molto più di quanto lo siamo stati ad esempio Danny ed io, e altri qui. *Non cercare, se posso dare un suggerimento, di sapere troppo per non sentirti escluso. Non serve e ti impedisce di prendere atto della realtà: tu non c'eri e non puoi esserci.
> 
> A mio marito ho chiesto più e più volte se la vedeva o sentiva ancora. Ha sempre negato. Per cui direi che la sincerità anche se indotta e non spontanea sia una buona cosa.


scusami ma non ho proprio capito cosa intendi


----------



## Divì (2 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> scusami ma non ho proprio capito cosa intendi


Sei addolorato ma hai decisamente le idee più chiare della maggioranza di noi subito dopo la scoperta. Anche di chi ha tradito, eh?
Per cui mantieni salda la rotta e non ascoltare le sirene che ti invitano a saperne di più. Solo così potrai sperare di avere una nuova fiducia e una nuova serenità. Altrimenti resta solo un simulacro di matrimonio e fai bene a non volerlo. 

Spero sia più chiaro. 

Dico che sei bravo perché mi sembra una tua caratteristica molto peculiare, all'interno di un percorso doloroso che necessariamente condividi con tutti noi (sono le tappe standard dell'elaborazione del lutto, non si scappa).

Mi piace


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> 
> Da un certo punto di vista lo sei. Lo siamo stati. È doloroso. Ma sei bravo. Molto più di quanto lo siamo stati ad esempio *Danny* ed io, e altri qui. Non cercare, se posso dare un suggerimento, di sapere troppo per non sentirti escluso. Non serve e ti impedisce di prendere atto della realtà: tu non c'eri e non puoi esserci.
> 
> A mio marito ho chiesto più e più volte se la vedeva o sentiva ancora. Ha sempre negato. Per cui direi che la sincerità anche se indotta e non spontanea sia una buona cosa.



Io ne ho avuto bisogno per diversi motivi.
Il primo era sicuramente poter avere un dialogo alla pari con lei, ovvero poter comprendere quando era sincera e quando non lo era. L'intuito non mi bastava.
Il secondo era per comprendere il rapporto di codipendenza che si era creato.
Il terzo era perché mi faceva dannare essere escluso dalla sua vita.
Il quarto perché ero diventato geloso in maniera ossessiva. Una delle cose che mi faceva stare male - per dire - è che lui potesse avere foto nude di lei. E ho brigato finché non le ho trovate. Volevo entrare nella loro intimità da cui ero escluso.
La quinta è perché avevo bisogno di capire perché non avessi compreso prima che questo potesse accadere.
Se non avessi ottemperato a tutte queste esigenze sarei stato in preda all'ansia. E questa è la sesta ragione.


----------



## francoff (2 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Sei addolorato ma hai decisamente le idee più chiare della maggioranza di noi subito dopo la scoperta. Anche di chi ha tradito, eh?
> Per cui mantieni salda la rotta e non ascoltare le sirene che ti invitano a saperne di più. Solo così potrai sperare di avere una nuova fiducia e una nuova serenità. Altrimenti resta solo un simulacro di matrimonio e fai bene a non volerlo.
> 
> Spero sia più chiaro.
> ...


sai saper risolver l equazione differenziale ( t2+1)x'+x"=0  aiuta!

poi un conto è scrivere qui di emozioni....un conto è viverle certe emozioni a casa con lei..

mi rilasso quando ti leggo...grazie


----------



## ologramma (2 Marzo 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per me è stato così.
> La situazione stava degenerando, ma l'attrazione è sempre stata un problema poco razionalizzabile.
> Si crea anche una sorta di dipendenza da determinate sensazioni, ma avevo fatto la mia scelta e ho troncato di netto.
> 
> ...



.
scusa non trovo la tua storia , forse l'hai detta come me che non ho aperto una discussione , ma avevi un compagno?
Se sì ,stessa mia posizione da non scoperto


----------



## Piperita (2 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Quando tornerò mi prenderò qualche giorno di festa e andremo via 4 o 5 giorni...spero che chiariremo ..io non voglio salvare il matrimonio ad ogni costo, non mi interessa ..mi interessa fare una scelta che , alla lunga lunga, paghi in termini di felicità e serenità ....mia .


Ti quoto, sei saggio e ti ammiro!

Quando dici che non sei nel suo cuore mi fai riflettere. Purtroppo non possiamo controllare i sentimenti, forse un pò ma non del tutto e stare con una persona che ha nel cuore un altro, credo sia insopportabile.


----------



## Diletta (2 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho intercettato sms e mail e lettere successivi alla data della scoperta e l'ultima lettera che lui le ha mandato dopo che non la vedeva né sentiva da tre mesi, che metteva la parola fine definitiva. *Era impazzito, mio marito*. Davvero. E a momenti mi portava con sé nella sua follia.
> 
> Alla lettera erano allegate foto di loro due e un foglio Excel con la trascrizione di 3.990 messaggi scambiati nell'arco di due anni. Con ora e giorno. L'ultimo era di 4 mesi dopo aver giurato che non la sentiva più.



Di solito impazziscono quando sono in piena crisi di mezza età.
Penso che sia stato il caso di tuo marito, sei d'accordo?

Ancora una cosa, mi è sembrato di capire che non è il sentimento amore la forza che vi tiene ancora insieme, ma posso aver frainteso...
Puoi dirmi anche se è molto personale, che tipo di sentimento hai per lui?


----------



## void (2 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sai saper risolver l equazione differenziale ( t2+1)x'+x"=0  aiuta!
> 
> poi un conto è scrivere qui di emozioni....un conto è viverle certe emozioni a casa con lei..
> 
> mi rilasso quando ti leggo...grazie



Mah, la vita ci offre un numero di diverse situazioni pari al lim di 3/x per x tendente a 0.

Pari sono le soluzioni per ogni situazione. Ma quale è quella giusta? Ed è difficile applicare il calcolo differenziale al cuore. I sentimenti non si possono dimensionare con gli elementi finiti (purtroppo...o per fortuna).

Volevo solo sdrammatizzare..  Buon Calcolo.


----------



## francoff (2 Marzo 2017)

void ha detto:


> Mah, la vita ci offre un numero di diverse situazioni pari al lim di 3/x per x tendente a 0.
> 
> Pari sono le soluzioni per ogni situazione. Ma quale è quella giusta? Ed è difficile applicare il calcolo differenziale al cuore. I sentimenti non si possono dimensionare con gli elementi finiti (purtroppo...o per fortuna).
> 
> Volevo solo sdrammatizzare..  Buon Calcolo.



io dicevo per ridere...DIVI mi canzona per queste cose!


----------



## void (2 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> io dicevo per ridere...DIVI mi canzona per queste cose!


Stavo scherzando....

Non è che ti canzona, magari è invidia perché sai fare calcoli complessi


----------



## Lostris (2 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> [/U][/B]
> .
> scusa non trovo la tua storia , forse l'hai detta come me che non ho aperto una discussione , ma avevi un compagno?
> Se sì ,stessa mia posizione da non scoperto


Sì avevo (ho) un compagno, avevo aperto un thread ma millemila anni fa  la storia era ancora in essere, ma in dirittura d'arrivo.

All'epoca mi son presa la mia bella dose di insulti-pareri-consigli, il classico battesimo del luogo.


----------



## francoff (2 Marzo 2017)

void ha detto:


> Stavo scherzando....
> 
> Non è che ti canzona, magari è invidia perché sai fare calcoli complessi



mi canzona mi canzona....va sui msg del mio 3d di sabato e guarda l immagine che ha postato lei ....


----------



## void (2 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> mi canzona mi canzona....va sui msg del mio 3d di sabato e guarda l immagine che ha postato lei ....



Me l'ero persa.......velenosa


----------



## francoff (2 Marzo 2017)

void ha detto:


> Me l'ero persa.......velenosa



tremenda...ho riso molto...


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> A mio marito ho chiesto più e più volte se la vedeva o sentiva ancora. Ha sempre negato. Per cui direi che la sincerità anche se indotta e non spontanea sia una buona cosa.





Divì ha detto:


> Ho intercettato sms e mail e lettere successivi alla data della scoperta e l'ultima lettera che lui le ha mandato dopo che non la vedeva né sentiva da tre mesi, che metteva la parola fine definitiva. Era impazzito, mio marito. Davvero. E a momenti mi portava con sé nella sua follia.
> 
> Alla lettera erano allegate foto di loro due e un foglio Excel con la trascrizione di 3.990 messaggi scambiati nell'arco di due anni. Con ora e giorno. L'ultimo era di 4 mesi dopo aver giurato che non la sentiva più.



Avendo scoperto il tutto a storia conclusa mi dico che non sarei mai stata capace di affrontare qualcosa  ancora in essere, ma del resto prima mi dicevo che non avrei mai tollerato un tradimento, dunque davvero è tutto un pour parler perchè nelle scarpe degli altri bisogna starci prima di pronunciarsi. Certo è che è terribile, ai limiti della sopportazione scoprire certe cose, specie le menzogne postume, quelle che colpiscono il cuore del cuore e che lo annientano forse per sempre. Almeno come vitalità "vera" nei confronti di quella persona. Ti capisco sempre quando dici "ora è così, poi si vedrà" oppure "non so se lo amo". Oh, se ti capisco 



danny ha detto:


> Io ne ho avuto bisogno per diversi motivi.
> Il primo era sicuramente poter avere un dialogo alla pari con lei, ovvero poter comprendere quando era sincera e quando non lo era. L'intuito non mi bastava.
> Il secondo era per comprendere il rapporto di codipendenza che si era creato.
> Il terzo era perché mi faceva dannare essere escluso dalla sua vita.
> ...



Anch'io ne ho avuto fortemente bisogno per gli stessi tuoi motivi, e ho rincorso la verità fino a prosciugarmi i polmoni, fino a non avere neanche più una goccia salata che potesse scorrermi sul viso nè corde vocali sane. Mi sono spesa con tutta la forza che avevo seguendo ciecamente il mio intuito che abbisognava di nutrimento e di essere appagato da conferme, tutte puntualmente arrivate, per essere certa che il dopo, qualsiasi direzione avesse preso, fosse fondato sulla capacità di mio marito di vergognarsi per quello che aveva fatto, di pentirsi. In poche parole su quell'onestà  vilipesa alla quale davo la possibilità di riscattarsi con la verità e la realizzazione del danno perpetrato alla coppia.
Inoltre aggiungo che il ripercorrere in lungo e in largo tutto il periodo suo di impazzimento mi è servito per reimpossessarmi del tempo vissuto da inconsapevole, mese dopo mese, settimana dopo settimana, giorno dopo giorno. Ricalcare quel tempo con scarpe nuove è stato molto doloroso, ogni passo una stilettata nel petto, ma era necessario che lo facessi per rivedermi, per rivederlo, per respirare un'aria che non mi era appartenuta e che pure mi era transitata dentro. Mai avrei potuto andare oltre senza tornare indietro, fino a quell'inferno stato paradiso per altri; sono sempre convinta che solo dal fondo più profondo ci si possa dare la spinta per risalire fino alla superficie. Da soli o insieme.

La moglie di Franco è sincera, da quanto sappiamo, e ribadisco che questo è un punto di partenza solido per qualsiasi direzione si voglia prendere. Non esserlo quando l'altro già sa è un'ulteriore schiaffo a viso aperto che non ci si merita, un insulto urlato ad un innocente, la prova provata o che si è impazziti o che davvero dentro di sè non è rimasto neanche un barlume di tempra nè valori. Scusami [MENTION=5408]Divì[/MENTION] se parlo in questo modo sapendo che tuo marito esattamente così si è comportato, ma sei una donna splendida e l'idea che qualcuno ti abbia potuto fare tanto male mi irretisce i neuroni. Sei bella, tanto


----------



## Divì (2 Marzo 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Di solito impazziscono quando sono in piena crisi di mezza età.
> Penso che sia stato il caso di tuo marito, sei d'accordo?
> 
> Ancora una cosa, mi è sembrato di capire che non è il sentimento amore la forza che vi tiene ancora insieme, ma posso aver frainteso...
> Puoi dirmi anche se è molto personale, che tipo di sentimento hai per lui?


Non lo so più. Fratellanza?


----------



## Divì (2 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Avendo scoperto il tutto a storia conclusa mi dico che non sarei mai stata capace di affrontare qualcosa  ancora in essere, ma del resto prima mi dicevo che non avrei mai tollerato un tradimento, dunque davvero è tutto un pour parler perchè nelle scarpe degli altri bisogna starci prima di pronunciarsi. Certo è che è terribile, ai limiti della sopportazione scoprire certe cose, specie le menzogne postume, quelle che colpiscono il cuore del cuore e che lo annientano forse per sempre. Almeno come vitalità "vera" nei confronti di quella persona. Ti capisco sempre quando dici "ora è così, poi si vedrà" oppure "non so se lo amo". Oh, se ti capisco
> 
> 
> [.....]
> ...


Grazie, mi metti in imbarazzo 
Ma per rispondere anche a [MENTION=6745]iosolo[/MENTION] non ero molto bella alla fine del percorso. Alla scoperta il mio primo pensiero è stato "si è innamorato di un'altra, mi lascia". Che è quello che avrei fatto io se mi fossi innamorata di un altro.
Ma lui continuava a ripetermi che non voleva lasciarmi, mi riempiva di attenzioni tanto da farmi innamorare di lui di nuovo.  E io non ero preparata a gestire una situazione palesemente illogica. Una bambina sprovveduta. 
Quando ho intercettato i bagliori degli ultimi fuochi (il fatto che lei avesse chiuso non significa che l'ossessione dal punto di vista di lui fosse finita) la delusione è stata tale che la maggior parte delle energie che avevo messo nel sostenerlo e stargli vicino semplicemente è evaporata, stavo per cadere in depressione ma ho tirato fuori dal cappello lo strizza cervelli  e sono diventata - come dice Brunetta - frenetica.


----------



## Divì (2 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> mi canzona mi canzona....va sui msg del mio 3d di sabato e guarda l immagine che ha postato lei ....


Ma no che non ti canzono:carneval:


----------



## ologramma (2 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Grazie, mi metti in imbarazzo
> Ma per rispondere anche a @_iosolo_ non ero molto bella alla fine del percorso. Alla scoperta il mio primo pensiero è stato "si è innamorato di un'altra, mi lascia". Che è quello che avrei fatto io se mi fossi innamorata di un altro.
> Ma lui continuava a ripetermi che non voleva lasciarmi, mi riempiva di attenzioni tanto da farmi innamorare di lui di nuovo.  E io non ero preparata a gestire una situazione palesemente illogica. Una bambina sprovveduta.
> Quando ho intercettato i bagliori degli ultimi fuochi (il fatto che lei avesse chiuso non significa che l'ossessione dal punto di vista di lui fosse finita) la delusione è stata tale che la maggior parte delle energie che avevo messo nel sostenerlo e stargli vicino semplicemente è evaporata, stavo per cadere in depressione ma ho tirato fuori dal cappello lo strizza cervelli  e sono diventata - come dice Brunetta - frenetica.


.
sarai stata pure frenetica ma sei stata una grande donna:up:


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Capisco che sia difficile ma io continuo ad apprezzare la sua onestà
> Sarebbe credibile una donna che non ci pensi più? Vorrebbe dire che ti ha tradito con uno di cui non gli fregava nulla. Non sarebbe peggio? Continua comunque a condividere con te quello che sente. Sono certa che faccia male ma sarebbe peggio se continuasse a mentire



e se fosse un modo per "tenere" due piedi in un scarpa????? visto che non sa come va a finire il suo matrimonio.
Buona sera a tutti


----------



## Piperita (2 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> e se fosse un modo per "tenere" due piedi in un scarpa????? visto che non sa come va a finire il suo matrimonio.
> Buona sera a tutti


Più che tenere due piedi in una scarpa, la vedo come insicura dei propri sentimenti, ed è una cosa che può capitare


----------



## spleen (2 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> sarai stata pure frenetica ma sei stata una grande donna:up:


Lo è tuttora.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo è tuttora.


Però frenetica.


----------



## Divì (2 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però frenetica.


Sei tu che sei pigra .....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Sei tu che sei pigra .....


Eheeee col cavolo che i miei figli reggerebbero.


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Più che tenere due piedi in una scarpa, la vedo come insicura dei propri sentimenti, ed è una cosa che può capitare


Allora doveva prendersi del tempo per pensare, tempo che le era stato concesso, le decisioni si prendono "coscientemente" (se si può utilizzare questo termine......) ma una volta presa devi seguirla.
la risposta che ha dato (sui messaggi ricevuti) mi sembra proprio improponibile.


----------



## trilobita (2 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Capisco che sia difficile ma io continuo ad apprezzare la sua onestà
> Sarebbe credibile una donna che non ci pensi più? Vorrebbe dire che ti ha tradito con uno di cui non gli fregava nulla. Non sarebbe peggio? Continua comunque a condividere con te quello che sente. Sono certa che faccia male ma sarebbe peggio se continuasse a mentire


Sai che non saprei cosa rispondere ad una domanda del genere?
Se meglio tradito per amore o per la leggerezza dell'essere?
Perché nel primo caso hai una donna che ti ha mentito  solo dopo essersi persa per un altro,quindi sincera fin che ha potuto,ma il rovescio della medaglia,e tu dovresti saperne qualcosa,che dopo,se continui con lei,avrai una donna accanto che sarà con te solo in parte,una grossa fetta di lei resterà comunque con l'altro.
Nel secondo caso,a risentirne sarà il rispetto nei suoi confronti,ma dall'altra parte,non rimarrà traccia dell'altro nel futuro...è un bel dilemma,davvero


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sai che non saprei cosa rispondere ad una domanda del genere?
> Se meglio tradito per amore o per la leggerezza dell'essere?
> Perché nel primo caso hai una donna che ti ha mentito  solo dopo essersi persa per un altro,quindi sincera fin che ha potuto,ma il rovescio della medaglia,e tu dovresti saperne qualcosa,che dopo,se continui con lei,avrai una donna accanto che sarà con te solo in parte,una grossa fetta di lei resterà comunque con l'altro.
> Nel secondo caso,a risentirne sarà il rispetto nei suoi confronti,ma dall'altra parte,non rimarrà traccia dell'altro nel futuro...è un bel dilemma,davvero


Meglio il primo caso.
Il nodo non è conservare o no una persona, ma sapere che si è avuto una storia importante con una persona che non mette in pericolo la relazione per leggerezza.


----------



## trilobita (2 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio il primo caso.
> Il nodo non è conservare o no una persona, ma sapere che si è avuto una storia importante con una persona che non mette in pericolo la relazione per leggerezza.


Beh,ma se provi dei sentimenti per una persona,potresti preferire una che ha sbagliato,che lo riconosce e prova ad essere più coerente con se stessa,che vederla per sempre nelle braccia di un altro ma sereno e in pace con te stesso perché è una storia importante,non lo so,non mi è chiaro,boh,nel dubbio,tanto,da basico quale sono,farei le valigie ad entrambe,quindi.....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Beh,ma se provi dei sentimenti per una persona,potresti preferire una che ha sbagliato,che lo riconosce e prova ad essere più coerente con se stessa,che vederla per sempre nelle braccia di un altro ma sereno e in pace con te stesso perché è una storia importante,non lo so,non mi è chiaro,boh,nel dubbio,tanto,da basico quale sono,farei le valigie ad entrambe,quindi.....


Motivo in più per preferire una cosa seria.


----------



## trilobita (2 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Motivo in più per preferire una cosa seria.


Certo,Carpisa o Samsonite,io solo cose serie,certo....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però frenetica.





Divì ha detto:


> Sei tu che sei pigra .....


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sai che non saprei cosa rispondere ad una domanda del genere?
> Se meglio tradito per amore o per la leggerezza dell'essere?
> Perché nel primo caso hai una donna che ti ha mentito  solo dopo essersi persa per un altro,quindi sincera fin che ha potuto,ma il rovescio della medaglia,e tu dovresti saperne qualcosa,che dopo,se continui con lei,avrai una donna accanto che sarà con te solo in parte,una grossa fetta di lei resterà comunque con l'altro.
> Nel secondo caso,a risentirne sarà il rispetto nei suoi confronti,ma dall'altra parte,non rimarrà traccia dell'altro nel futuro...è un bel dilemma,davvero


Io non ho dubbi
Forse per la mia esperienza


----------



## trilobita (3 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho dubbi
> Forse per la mia esperienza


Meglio stare con una che avrà per sempre nel cuore un altro?


----------



## Diletta (3 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Meglio stare con una che avrà per sempre nel cuore un altro?




La condanna peggiore sai qual è?
Continuare ad amare uno/a che ha nel cuore un'altra/o e mi sa che succeda anche questo...
Io non mi spiego come si faccia, a me svanirebbe in un lampo.
Chi mi ama non mi merita e questa è una certezza.


----------



## francoff (3 Marzo 2017)

Dopo il confronto di ieri sera,questi sopra, sono discorsi superati .


----------



## trilobita (3 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Dopo il confronto di ieri sera,questi sopra, sono discorsi superati .


Ciao,sei ruscito a far emergere quello che volevi sapere,quindi...


----------



## Diletta (3 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Dopo il confronto di ieri sera,questi sopra, sono discorsi superati .



Facci capire Franco


----------



## francoff (3 Marzo 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Facci capire Franco



Ieri sera le ho detto che per me è inaccettabile. Posso e potrei capire tutto ma anche lei deve capire me. D accordo che la sincerità è un valore importante di cui mi sta dando prova ma non basta da sola ,i gesti e le azioni sincere sono le cose importanti e la sincerità serve a far arrivare a me queste cose. Rispondere ai suoi msg rispondere alle sue telefonate per me è insopportabile. Conservare quel reggiseno da puttana nel cassetto cosa significa? tramite skype le ho indicato il cassetto alle sue spalle... Si è domandata se l avessi scoperto cosa avrei provato? Che sapore le sue parole potessero avere alla luce di questa scoperta? Ecco io mi fermo qui...per me è finita. Quando torno niente we lungo assieme niente di niente...Se vuole andremo da un terapista di coppia per lasciarci bene....se ha bisogno di riflettere o di che altro che vada da un terapista da sola o dal suo bello o ad un corso di danza pittura teatro...quello che vuole ma senza di me. Io ad ora ho chiuso ne va del mio equilibrio ....Le dissi che non avrei lottato per lei ma avremmo lottato assieme....ecco mi pare che sia giunto il momento che faccia ciò che desidera e lotti per questo da sola....io non ci sono più. Poi un domani vedremo..


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera le ho detto che per me è inaccettabile. Posso e potrei capire tutto ma anche lei deve capire me. D accordo che la sincerità è un valore importante di cui mi sta dando prova ma non basta da sola ,i gesti e le azioni sincere sono le cose importanti e la sincerità serve a far arrivare a me queste cose. Rispondere ai suoi msg rispondere alle sue telefonate per me è insopportabile. Conservare quel reggiseno da puttana nel cassetto cosa significa? tramite skype le ho indicato il cassetto alle sue spalle... Si è domandata se l avessi scoperto cosa avrei provato? Che sapore le sue parole potessero avere alla luce di questa scoperta? Ecco io mi fermo qui...per me è finita. Quando torno niente we lungo assieme niente di niente...Se vuole andremo da un terapista di coppia per lasciarci bene....se ha bisogno di riflettere o di che altro che vada da un terapista da sola o dal suo bello o ad un corso di danza pittura teatro...quello che vuole ma senza di me. Io ad ora ho chiuso ne va del mio equilibrio ....Le dissi che non avrei lottato per lei ma avremmo lottato assieme....ecco mi pare che sia giunto il momento che faccia ciò che desidera e lotti per questo da sola....io non ci sono più. Poi un domani vedremo..


Si ma lei cosa ti ha detto?

Capisco che difronte la tua determinazione (sacrosanta) sia poco importante, ora, ma serve a capire per il futuro.


----------



## trilobita (3 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera le ho detto che per me è inaccettabile. Posso e potrei capire tutto ma anche lei deve capire me. D accordo che la sincerità è un valore importante di cui mi sta dando prova ma non basta da sola ,i gesti e le azioni sincere sono le cose importanti e la sincerità serve a far arrivare a me queste cose. Rispondere ai suoi msg rispondere alle sue telefonate per me è insopportabile. Conservare quel reggiseno da puttana nel cassetto cosa significa? tramite skype le ho indicato il cassetto alle sue spalle... Si è domandata se l avessi scoperto cosa avrei provato? Che sapore le sue parole potessero avere alla luce di questa scoperta? Ecco io mi fermo qui...per me è finita. Quando torno niente we lungo assieme niente di niente...Se vuole andremo da un terapista di coppia per lasciarci bene....se ha bisogno di riflettere o di che altro che vada da un terapista da sola o dal suo bello o ad un corso di danza pittura teatro...quello che vuole ma senza di me. Io ad ora ho chiuso ne va del mio equilibrio ....Le dissi che non avrei lottato per lei ma avremmo lottato assieme....ecco mi pare che sia giunto il momento che faccia ciò che desidera e lotti per questo da sola....io non ci sono più. Poi un domani vedremo..


Questo quanto detto da te,anche se penso che se lei riesce un pochino di più a mettersi nei tuoi panni,può cambiare scenario alla situazione attuale.
Ma non ha provato a chederti scusa,a riconoscere l'errore nel mantenere i contatti e dire che avrebbe bloccato tutto?
Non può essere così di ghiaccio,non ci credo...


----------



## francoff (3 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Questo quanto detto da te,anche se penso che se lei riesce un pochino di più a mettersi nei tuoi panni,può cambiare scenario alla situazione attuale.
> Ma non ha provato a chederti scusa,a riconoscere l'errore nel mantenere i contatti e dire che avrebbe bloccato tutto?
> Non può essere così di ghiaccio,non ci credo...



Ma certo scuse me ne ha fatte promesse pure...ma io ora sono e soprattutto voglio farmi vedere irremivibile...è da ieri notte che continua a chiamarmi e mandarmi messaggi che vuole parlarmi....le ho risposto che appena posso la chiamo che sono in riunione.....


----------



## trilobita (3 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma certo scuse me ne ha fatte promesse pure...ma io ora sono e soprattutto voglio farmi vedere irremivibile...è da ieri notte che continua a chiamarmi e mandarmi messaggi che vuole parlarmi....le ho risposto che appena posso la chiamo che sono in riunione.....


Vuoi farle capire che la possibilità di perderti è reale,non lontana ed ipotetica.
Credo ti stia muovendo nel modo giusto.
Non ricordo chi,forse Danny,che dopo la scpoerta,lasciò che la moglie sincera facesse morire l'altra storia da sola,senza fare pressione,ma visto che lei ciurlava nel manico,le annunciò di voler separare i conti,ottenendo un immediato cambio di rotta....


----------



## francoff (3 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vuoi farle capire che la possibilità di perderti è reale,non lontana ed ipotetica.
> Credo ti stia muovendo nel modo giusto.
> Non ricordo chi,forse Danny,che dopo la scpoerta,lasciò che la moglie sincera facesse morire l'altra storia da sola,senza fare pressione,ma visto che lei ciurlava nel manico,le annunciò di voler separare i conti,ottenendo un immediato cambio di rotta....


Non sto facendo strategie : veramente quando tornerò andrò da un legale, poi sarà lei ( se lo riterrà ) a farmi capire quanto sono importante per lei a farmi reinnamorare...io così non riesco più ad andare avanti sono stufo.


----------



## Diletta (3 Marzo 2017)

*Sono io da donna*

...in imbarazzo per quel reggiseno.
Se fossi in Franco pretenderei una spiegazione perché vorrei vedere lo stesso disagio, diciamo pure vergogna, che sto provando io.
Scusa Franco ma è così...inaccettabile anche per me.


----------



## trilobita (3 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non sto facendo strategie : veramente quando tornerò andrò da un legale, poi sarà lei ( se lo riterrà ) a farmi capire quanto sono importante per lei a farmi reinnamorare...io così non riesco più ad andare avanti sono stufo.


D'altro canto tu ci hai provato,hai tenuto fermi i polsi a botta calda,che non è da tutti,hai dato la tua disponibilità a riprendere la giusta direzione per la coppia,non saprei dove potevi agire meglio,purtroppo forse lei ha frainteso la tua disponibilità,con la possibilità di continuare a sentire l'altro.
Ha sbagliato,purtroppo,ancora.
Se veramente tiene a te più dell'altro,è ora che lo dimostri in modo inequivocabile.
Speriamo bene,anche perché la prole non digerisce granché bene queste situazioni.


----------



## francoff (3 Marzo 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...in imbarazzo per quel reggiseno.
> Se fossi in Franco pretenderei una spiegazione perché vorrei vedere lo stesso disagio, diciamo pure vergogna, che sto provando io.
> Scusa Franco ma è così...inaccettabile anche per me.


sono stato in imbarazzo anche io quando l ho descritto


----------



## iosolo (3 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sono stato in imbarazzo anche io quando l ho descritto


Sinceramente da donna non ci vedo niente di scandaloso che non ha pensato a buttare quel reggiseno. 
Forse davvero non ci ha pensato. 

Il fatto che abbia comprato un capo così sexy per un altro immagino che ti fa impazzire, però la sessualità con un amante si gioca su livelli di gioco diversi. 

Con questo non voglio giustificarla, ma non è secondo me, rilevante nella ricostruzione. 

I messaggi si, e qui dovrà essere lei a questo punto a convincere te.


----------



## francoff (3 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sinceramente da donna non ci vedo niente di scandaloso che non ha pensato a buttare quel reggiseno.
> Forse davvero non ci ha pensato.
> 
> Il fatto che abbia comprato un capo così sexy per un altro immagino che ti fa impazzire, però la sessualità con un amante si gioca su livelli di gioco diversi.
> ...



é tutto rilevante, anche i dettagli, forse prima non abbiamo dato loro il giusto peso e ora ne diamo troppo...poi che il sesso e la passione porti a questo lo so....ma non è che aiuti te che sei stato tradito sapere queste cose..


----------



## mistral (3 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sono stato in imbarazzo anche io quando l ho descritto


Mio marito si era comprato la serie di boxer in microfibta attillati di una nota marca.
Con i casini successi con la scoperta,le mutande sono state l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri.
Quel reggiseno è passato in ultimo piano ,molto,probabilmente dimenticato.Forse sarebbe stato peggio se si fosse precipitata a nasconderlo o buttarlo invece credo che fosse proprio nel dimenticatoio.


----------



## iosolo (3 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> é tutto rilevante, anche i dettagli, forse prima non abbiamo dato loro il giusto peso e ora ne diamo troppo...poi che il sesso e la passione porti a questo lo so....ma non è che aiuti te che sei stato tradito sapere queste cose..


Come posso darti torto.
Ci sono dei flash che anche ora mi annebbiano la vista. 

@Divi giustamente ti diceva di non andare a cercare nel passato, no perchè devi illuderti che non è successo ma perchè i dettagli ti renderanno quasi folle. 

Che poi è quello che diciamo noi tutti traditi ai "nuovi", perchè quando vedi i dettagli, i particolari sai già che non sarai più lo stesso. Che niente sarà più uguale.


----------



## void (3 Marzo 2017)

Penso che il tuo comportamento sia legittimo, comprensibile e soprattutto razionale. Se mi posso permettere una sola riflessione, tieni sempre a mente che tu se tu e tua moglie è tua moglie, non il marito di Tizia o la moglie di Caio e non necessariamente vi comporterete nello stesso modo, anche se i motivi che portano su questo forum sono gli stessi. Ciò che ti si racconta serve per riflettere, e confrontarsi è importante, ma continua sulla strada e non permettere che il vissuto di altri entri nelle tue decisioni più di tanto, qualunque esse siano.
Sei una persona estremamente lineare ed è invidiabile la capacità che hai avuto di affrontare questa situazione, io non ci sarei riuscito. 
Scherzando, per alleviare la tensione, ti auguro nuovamente di risolvere questa equazione che la vita ti ha presentato, e soprattutto, per l'empatia che provo per te, spero che il risultato sia la tua felicità.


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vuoi farle capire che la possibilità di perderti è reale,non lontana ed ipotetica.
> Credo ti stia muovendo nel modo giusto.
> Non ricordo chi,forse *Danny*,che dopo la scpoerta,lasciò che la moglie sincera facesse morire l'altra storia da sola,senza fare pressione,ma visto che lei ciurlava nel manico,le annunciò di voler separare i conti,ottenendo un immediato cambio di rotta....


Ero io, ma non fu proprio così, faccio un breve riassunto giusto per e mi scuso con Francoff per l'OT :
la storia emerse quando praticamente era a uno stadio ancora platonico, ma io ero rimasto ugualmente sconvolto dal rapporto che aveva mia moglie con questa persona, fatto di sms e confidenza inusuali per il suo carattere, e non avevo idea ancora di che peso darle, perché in realtà mi sembrava assurdo anche il solo pensare potesse evolvere in qualcosa. Mia moglie ovviamente tendeva a minimizzare, soprattutto sulla parte relativa al coinvolgimento, e questa era la componente che ritenevo più importante approfondire in quel momento. All'epoca nostra figlia aveva 6 anni e volevo evitarle sconvolgimenti, per cui dopo la prima scenata una sera, rimasi a osservare le sue azioni per qualche giorno. Mi confessò che si erano visti solo una volta di nascosto al parco e si erano baciati.
Mi iscrissi qui riportando man mano le frasi e gli accadimenti che emergevano man mano, per cercare confronto: non avevo esperienza di tradimenti ed essendo la cosa in fieri non sapevo come comportarmi.
Mia moglie mi chiese di vedersi con lui per mollarlo. Ovviamente questo non accadde, ma io lo scoprii uno o due mesi dopo, e nell'occasione mia moglie mi confessò di aver fatto sesso con lui quando si erano rivisti di nascosto un'altra volta, ma che in quell'occasione era finita.
Qui mi consigliavano di lasciarla, ma io avevo un problema economico che me lo impediva (il conto in comune e zero soldi personali, lo stipendio di mia moglie molto basso e il mio inadeguato a mantenere lei e nostra figlia dovendo pagare a mia volta un'altra abitazione). Mia moglie mi dichiarò però che era finita e io le credetti.
Impiegai mesi per uscire dalla paranoia del tradimento e dall'ansia di controllo, nel frattempo ci eravamo riavvicinati e la nostra vita di coppia sembrava essersi ripresa. 
Un anno dopo, d'inverno,  lei si ammalò di polmonite e usò il mio computer di casa per mandare una mail a lui, che io, avendo un keylogger installato potei leggere, insieme a tutte le successive.
La loro storia era proseguita. Ogni due settimane in accordo con la sua "capa" che faceva altrettanto con il suo amante di allora prendeva un pomeriggio di permessi per vedersi con lui. Scoprii la sua mail nascosta, che aveva un secondo cellulare e riuscii a ricostruire tutta la loro storia. Misi un registratore e scoprii che si telefonavano per ore durante la sua malattia.
Fu un periodo tremendo: le chiesi la separazione che negò.
Le chiesi un aiuto per comprare un monolocale vicino a loro, in maniera da potermi occupare di nostra figlia, ma lei non volle. Non avevo i soldi per fare nulla in autonomia.
Avrei dovuto intraprendere una giudiziale e trovare un'abitazione in affitto, ma non ne avevo le possibilità.
Inoltre volevo stare accanto a mia figlia e temevo che lasciando mia moglie lei potesse andare da lui che abitava a 450 km di distanza. Mia moglie giurò che non l'avrebbe più visto. 
Non fu così: lei era impazzita per lui. Lui brigò perché lei mi lasciasse per sposarla a sua volta. Mia moglie però si rifiutò di farlo.
Io alla fine esasperato continuavo a pretendere una consensuale e che lei se ne andasse a vivere con lui purché rimanesse nella nostra città. Nel frattempo le condizioni di salute di mia moglie peggioravano ed era tutto un andare da medici, cosa che ancora non è terminata. L'amante si sposò con un'altra apparsa improvvisamente sei mesi dopo.


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera le ho detto che per me è inaccettabile. Posso e potrei capire tutto ma anche lei deve capire me. D accordo che la sincerità è un valore importante di cui mi sta dando prova ma non basta da sola ,i gesti e le azioni sincere sono le cose importanti e la sincerità serve a far arrivare a me queste cose. Rispondere ai suoi msg rispondere alle sue telefonate per me è insopportabile. Conservare quel reggiseno da puttana nel cassetto cosa significa? tramite skype le ho indicato il cassetto alle sue spalle... Si è domandata se l avessi scoperto cosa avrei provato? Che sapore le sue parole potessero avere alla luce di questa scoperta? Ecco io mi fermo qui...per me è finita. Quando torno niente we lungo assieme niente di niente...*Se vuole andremo da un terapista di coppia per lasciarci bene....se ha bisogno di riflettere o di che altro che vada da un terapista da sola o dal suo bello o ad un corso di danza pittura teatro...quello che vuole ma senza di me.* *Io ad ora ho chiuso ne va del mio equilibrio* ....Le dissi che non avrei lottato per lei ma avremmo lottato assieme....ecco mi pare che sia giunto il momento che faccia ciò che desidera e lotti per questo da sola....io non ci sono più. Poi un domani vedremo..


Secondo me è la decisione migliore.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Meglio stare con una che avrà per sempre nel cuore un altro?


No per sempre
In quel periodo
Meglio di uno che si scopa una per una sera giusto per trastullarsi il pisello


----------



## insane (3 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ero io, ma non fu proprio così, faccio un breve riassunto giusto per e mi scuso con Francoff per l'OT :
> <snip>


Wow, Danny, un abbraccio


----------



## trilobita (3 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No per sempre
> In quel periodo
> Meglio di uno che si scopa una per una sera giusto per trastullarsi il pisello


Te la sentiresti di dire che il tuo ex amante non si è preso una parte di te per sempre?che ora a lui non pensi più e ci pensavi solo nel periodo di relazione fisica?


----------



## trilobita (3 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ero io, ma non fu proprio così, faccio un breve riassunto giusto per e mi scuso con Francoff per l'OT :
> la storia emerse quando praticamente era a uno stadio ancora platonico, ma io ero rimasto ugualmente sconvolto dal rapporto che aveva mia moglie con questa persona, fatto di sms e confidenza inusuali per il suo carattere, e non avevo idea ancora di che peso darle, perché in realtà mi sembrava assurdo anche il solo pensare potesse evolvere in qualcosa. Mia moglie ovviamente tendeva a minimizzare, soprattutto sulla parte relativa al coinvolgimento, e questa era la componente che ritenevo più importante approfondire in quel momento. All'epoca nostra figlia aveva 6 anni e volevo evitarle sconvolgimenti, per cui dopo la prima scenata una sera, rimasi a osservare le sue azioni per qualche giorno. Mi confessò che si erano visti solo una volta di nascosto al parco e si erano baciati.
> Mi iscrissi qui riportando man mano le frasi e gli accadimenti che emergevano man mano, per cercare confronto: non avevo esperienza di tradimenti ed essendo la cosa in fieri non sapevo come comportarmi.
> Mia moglie mi chiese di vedersi con lui per mollarlo. Ovviamente questo non accadde, ma io lo scoprii uno o due mesi dopo, e nell'occasione mia moglie mi confessò di aver fatto sesso con lui quando si erano rivisti di nascosto un'altra volta, ma che in quell'occasione era finita.
> ...


Mi sembrava di ricordare un fatto relativo al conto in comune e che tu minacciasti di dividere,sfinito dal suo atteggiamento,ma la memoria ormai per me è un optional....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Te la sentiresti di dire che il tuo ex amante non si è preso una parte di te per sempre?che ora a lui non pensi più e ci pensavi solo nel periodo di relazione fisica?


No
Ma tutti prendono una parte delle persone. Lui in questo momento occupa certo una parte del mio cuore e lui del mio
In questo momento per me difficile lui è una discreta presenza, un amico che mi aiuta e mi consiglia per esempio
Il cuore, per come lo intendo io, è un'altra cosa


----------



## trilobita (3 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No
> Ma tutti prendono una parte delle persone. Lui in questo momento occupa certo una parte del mio cuore e lui del mio
> In questo momento per me difficile lui è una discreta presenza, un amico che mi aiuta e mi consiglia per esempio
> Il cuore, per come lo intendo io, è un'altra cosa


Apprezzo la tua onestà(non avevo dubbi su questo,altrimenti non te lo chiedevo),ma,sapendolo,io non ti vorrei con me.
Tra l'altro,non hai la controprova di tuo marito,perché,non essendone a conoscenza,non ha potuto decidere nulla.
Permettimi una considerazione,certo che,considerando i tuoi problemi attuali,lui si faccia ancora più presente e ti dia addirittura dei consigli,non lo mette certo nel gruppo degli eletti per buon gusto....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Apprezzo la tua onestà(non avevo dubbi su questo,altrimenti non te lo chiedevo),ma,sapendolo,io non ti vorrei con me.
> Tra l'altro,non hai la controprova di tuo marito,perché,non essendone a conoscenza,non ha potuto decidere nulla.
> Permettimi una considerazione,certo che,considerando i tuoi problemi attuali,lui si faccia ancora più presente e ti dia addirittura dei consigli,non lo mette certo nel gruppo degli eletti per buon gusto....


.
Non è più presente, anzi lo è meno proprio per rispettare questo mio momento e perchè sa che non amo parlare con lui di mio marito
I consigli sono su di me e anche gli incoraggiamenti. Il farmi sapere che c'è se ho bisogno. E il suo esserci è quello di cui parlava [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] in un altro 3d
C'è per darmi momenti in cui posso non pensare. C'è per ricordarmi quante cose belle ho nella vita e quanto valgo
Dopodichè tifa perchè il mio matrimonio continui e che ritroviamo un po di serenità


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Come posso darti torto.
> Ci sono dei flash che anche ora mi annebbiano la vista.
> 
> @Divi giustamente ti diceva di non andare a cercare nel passato, no perchè devi illuderti che non è successo ma perchè i dettagli ti renderanno quasi folle.
> ...


Questa tua riflessione e altre (particolarmente trilobita, ma anche Mistral) sembrano partire dal presupposto di creare le condizioni migliori per ricominciare.
Ma io mi domando perché.
Voglio dire che il percorso post tradimento è un massacro camminando su rovine qualunque sia l'epilogo. Non capisco perché decidere in partenza l'epilogo.
Qualcuno addirittura ha voluto interpretare la scelta di Francoff di andare dall'avvocato come una buona mossa tattica, all'interno di una strategia per... per cosa non l'ho capito.

Ripigliatevi! Il divorzio è legge dal '70, non esiste l'obbligo di digerire di tutto per stare con chi sentiamo di non amare più.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Te la sentiresti di dire che il tuo ex amante non si è preso una parte di te per sempre?che ora a lui non pensi più e ci pensavi solo nel periodo di relazione fisica?


Ma puoi pensare tutta la vita anche al primo amore.


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera le ho detto che per me è inaccettabile. Posso e potrei capire tutto ma anche lei deve capire me. D accordo che la sincerità è un valore importante di cui mi sta dando prova ma non basta da sola ,i gesti e le azioni sincere sono le cose importanti e la sincerità serve a far arrivare a me queste cose. Rispondere ai suoi msg rispondere alle sue telefonate per me è insopportabile. Conservare quel reggiseno da puttana nel cassetto cosa significa? tramite skype le ho indicato il cassetto alle sue spalle... Si è domandata se l avessi scoperto cosa avrei provato? Che sapore le sue parole potessero avere alla luce di questa scoperta? Ecco io mi fermo qui...per me è finita. Quando torno niente we lungo assieme niente di niente...Se vuole andremo da un terapista di coppia per lasciarci bene....se ha bisogno di riflettere o di che altro che vada da un terapista da sola o dal suo bello o ad un corso di danza pittura teatro...quello che vuole ma senza di me. Io ad ora ho chiuso ne va del mio equilibrio ....Le dissi che non avrei lottato per lei ma avremmo lottato assieme....ecco mi pare che sia giunto il momento che faccia ciò che desidera e lotti per questo da sola....io non ci sono più. Poi un domani vedremo..


quello he dicevo io eri purtroppo. Quando vuoi ricominciare (traditrice/o) devi chiudere definitivamente con il passato o chi lo rappresenta, non puoi pensare che una cosa del genere non faccia soffrire ancora il tradito. L'onestà in questo caso non sta soltanto nel fatto che mi dici che ti ha msg e tu gli hai risposto, se hai deciso  di rimettere in piedi il rapporto con tuo marito perché lo reputi importante, devi per forza chiudere definitivamente con l'amante. Mi sembra il minimo per poter pensare di ricominciare.


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma certo scuse me ne ha fatte promesse pure...ma io ora sono e soprattutto voglio farmi vedere irremivibile...è da ieri notte che continua a chiamarmi e mandarmi messaggi che vuole parlarmi....le ho risposto che appena posso la chiamo che sono in riunione.....



lo sta facendo di nuovo. Come i bambini prima fanno "i guai" e poi piangono.


----------



## Carola (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa tua riflessione e altre (particolarmente trilobita, ma anche Mistral) sembrano partire dal presupposto di creare le condizioni migliori per ricominciare.
> Ma io mi domando perché.
> Voglio dire che il percorso post tradimento è un massacro camminando su rovine qualunque sia l'epilogo. Non capisco perché decidere in partenza l'epilogo.
> Qualcuno addirittura ha voluto interpretare la scelta di Francoff di andare dall'avvocato come una buona mossa tattica, all'interno di una strategia per... per cosa non l'ho capito.
> ...


Forse lui la ama ancora 
uguale danny

Io danny dopo aver letto nuovamente la tua storia mi chiedo come cavolo fai a stare con lei ma davvero ....


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non sto facendo strategie : veramente quando tornerò andrò da un legale, poi sarà lei ( se lo riterrà ) a farmi capire quanto sono importante per lei a farmi reinnamorare...io così non riesco più ad andare avanti sono stufo.


Mi sa che sia, anche se mi dispiace, l'unica strada che ti è rimasta. Non vedo dall'altra parte la "vera" volontà di fare qualcosa per il Vs. rapporto.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Forse lui la ana ancora uguale danny
> 
> Io danny dopo aver letto nuovamente la tua storia mi chiedo come cavolo fai a stare con lei ma davvero ....


Certo che per un po' rimane un sentimento, soprattutto per la persona con cui abbiamo condiviso tanto, ma se si rivela un'altra, anche il sentimento crolla rapidamente.
Per Danny c'è anche una questione di salute.
Si può vedere una persona comportarsi da stronza, ma se capisci che non sta bene, interpreti diversamente ogni evento.


----------



## Carola (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che per un po' rimane un sentimento, soprattutto per la persona con cui abbiamo condiviso tanto, ma se si rivela un'altra, anche il sentimento crolla rapidamente.
> Per Danny c'è anche una questione di salute.
> Si può vedere una persona comportarsi da stronza, ma se capisci che non sta bene, interpreti diversamente ogni evento.


Si forse si 
Ma ci sarebbe chi pur davanti a una malattia non accetterebbe tutto Qsto 
La epoca poi non era malata no !

Non so sono cose che io non concepisco


----------



## trilobita (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa tua riflessione e altre (particolarmente trilobita, ma anche Mistral) sembrano partire dal presupposto di creare le condizioni migliori per ricominciare.
> Ma io mi domando perché.
> Voglio dire che il percorso post tradimento è un massacro camminando su rovine qualunque sia l'epilogo. Non capisco perché decidere in partenza l'epilogo.
> Qualcuno addirittura ha voluto interpretare la scelta di Francoff di andare dall'avvocato come una buona mossa tattica, all'interno di una strategia per... per cosa non l'ho capito.
> ...


Dunque,il qualcuno addirittura sono io.
La strategia era solo il dargli una svegliata,per fargli capire che per davvero era tutto appeso ad un filo.
Riguardo al divorzio,io mi sono espresso su quanto detto in tutto questo tempo da Franco,che,se possibile,non voleva buttare tutto nel cesso.
Chi un po' mi conosce sa che la mia prima mossa sarebbe prepararle le valigie,senza nessuna discussione,ma io sono io e quello che va bene per me,può essere il peggior errore per gli altri.comunque io non ho mai dato NESSUN consiglio a nessuno.(con la tripla negazione il senso della frase rientra...)
Dico solo la mia,fin che mi sarà data la possibilità......
Se ho ben capito,neppure tu gli hai dato un calcio in culo immediatamente...o no?


----------



## Carola (3 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Si forse si
> Ma ci sarebbe chi pur davanti a una malattia non accetterebbe tutto Qsto
> All epoca poi non era malata no !
> 
> Non so sono cose che io non concepisco ma forse è un mio limite


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dunque,il qualcuno addirittura sono io.
> La strategia era solo il dargli una svegliata,per fargli capire che per davvero era tutto appeso ad un filo.
> Riguardo al divorzio,io mi sono espresso su quanto detto in tutto questo tempo da Franco,che,se possibile,non voleva buttare tutto nel cesso.
> Chi un po' mi conosce sa che la mia prima mossa sarebbe prepararle le valigie,senza nessuna discussione,ma io sono io e quello che va bene per me,può essere il peggior errore per gli altri.comunque io non ho mai dato NESSUN consiglio a nessuno.(con la tripla negazione il senso della frase rientra...)
> ...


Io gli ho messo la valigia in mano dopo tre giorni.
Il resto in sacchi neri condominiali.
L'avvocato con calma.


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Forse lui la ama ancora
> uguale danny
> 
> Io danny dopo aver letto nuovamente la tua storia mi chiedo come cavolo fai a stare con lei ma davvero ....


Lui è un caso limite, tutto il mio rispetto ed ammirazione.


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi sembrava di ricordare un fatto relativo al conto in comune e che tu minacciasti di dividere,sfinito dal suo atteggiamento,ma la memoria ormai per me è un optional....


Sì... dopo infatti il conto lo divisi.
La memoria vacilla anche per me. Ho impiegato un po' per ricostruire la sequenzs degli avvenimenti, sembra passato tanto tempo.


----------



## mistral (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa tua riflessione e altre (particolarmente trilobita, ma anche Mistral) sembrano partire dal presupposto di creare le condizioni migliori per ricominciare.
> Ma io mi domando perché.
> Voglio dire che il percorso post tradimento è un massacro camminando su rovine qualunque sia l'epilogo. Non capisco perché decidere in partenza l'epilogo.
> Qualcuno addirittura ha voluto interpretare la scelta di Francoff di andare dall'avvocato come una buona mossa tattica, all'interno di una strategia per... per cosa non l'ho capito.
> ...


Boh,più vado avanti nelle riflessioni e più mi rendo conto di non stare ricostruendo proprio nulla.
Forse ho usato impropriamente il termine e magri lo userò ancora allo stesso modo.
Oltre a certi comportamenti miei che prendo atto di dover e di aver limato ed altri suoi che oggettivamente non possono più entrare in una relazione "simmetrica" per usare un termine che usi spesso,io sento semplicemente di vivere la mia vita ,quella che vivo da decenni.Con i miei affetti,le mie abitudini,le mie sicurezze,la mia casa,la mia famiglia,i miei cani,le mie incazzature e le mie felicità.Io sono sempre io ,lui è sempre lui con il vantaggio di essersi scrollato di dosso fardelli non infìdifferenti che si portava dietro suo malgrado nonostante gli chiedessi di liberarsene  prima di arrivare al tracollo che puntualmente è arrivato a 360 gradi ,ha preso in simultanea tante  di quelle bastonate su tutti i fronti che ora non può che essere tutto in discesa.Lui è cambiato tanto,ma non per mano mia .La vita gli ha presentato il conto salatissimo.
Strano a dirsi ma da questa rasata al suolo se ne esce persino più alleggeriti.Non saprei come spiegare.
Le cause che hanno portato al tradimento sono state sviscerate ,per quanto ridicole hanno avuto il loro peso ,quella storia pare non fosse per lui coinvolgente più di tanto e dal giorno della confessione non c'è più stato alcun contatto tra i due e lui è stato categorico fin da subito .Chi lo ha cercato,una volta per insultare,un'altra  per provocare e testare quanto il richiamo potesse ancora attrarlo, è stata più che altro lei che probabilmente in lui vedeva la zattera per traghettarla fuori da un matrimonio insoddisfacente  pluri cornificato e non solo la mezz'ora per flirtare come un' adolescente .L'essere stata scaricata inoltre non è una condizione che la sua vanità le consente quindi ha fatto le sue belle piazzate pietose.Emotivamente parlando il terremoto mi ha cambiata a livello abissale.Il per sempre che mio marito si è tatuato sulla pelle (lui che odia i Tatuaggi) non mi appartiene più di tanto .Diciamo  che "domani è un altro giorno "mi mette meno ansia .


----------



## trilobita (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io gli ho messo la valigia in mano dopo tre giorni.
> Il resto in sacchi neri condominiali.
> L'avvocato con calma.


Ah,ok,io no.
Le valigie se le è fatte da sola,anche belle grandi,visto che ha fatto sparire tutto ciò che valeva qualcosa in casa..
Comunque,per non cambiare discorso,credo che Franco vada avanti per la sua strada senza farsi sviare,come a qualcuno piace insinuare,qui c'è tutto ed il contrario di tutto,in termini di ragionamenti,quindi quello che fa è senza dubbio farina(integrale) del suo sacco.


----------



## insane (3 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ah,ok,io no.
> Le valigie se le è fatte da sola,anche belle grandi,visto che ha fatto sparire tutto ciò che valeva qualcosa in casa..


Mah, uhm, scusa se chiedo, ma non hai supervisionato quando si faceva le valigie? Io ho sempre dato un occhiata, non perche' ci siano chissa' che cose di valore a casa, ma per evitare che mi rubasse vestiti magari per ripicca


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Mah, uhm, scusa se chiedo, ma non hai supervisionato quando si faceva le valigie? Io ho sempre dato un occhiata, non perche' ci siano chissa' che cose di valore a casa, ma per evitare che mi rubasse vestiti magari per ripicca





trilobita ha detto:


> Ah,ok,io no.
> Le valigie se le è fatte da sola,anche belle grandi,visto che ha fatto sparire tutto ciò che valeva qualcosa in casa..
> Comunque,per non cambiare discorso,credo che Franco vada avanti per la sua strada senza farsi sviare,come a qualcuno piace insinuare,qui c'è tutto ed il contrario di tutto,in termini di ragionamenti,quindi quello che fa è senza dubbio farina(integrale) del suo sacco.


Vuoi avete un vantaggio, diciamolo così, rispetto a altri me compreso, *i figli .*Senza di loro sarebbe già uscita dalla mia vita lo stesso giorno della scoperta.


----------



## trilobita (3 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Mah, uhm, scusa se chiedo, ma non hai supervisionato quando si faceva le valigie? Io ho sempre dato un occhiata, non perche' ci siano chissa' che cose di valore a casa, ma per evitare che mi rubasse vestiti magari per ripicca


Era un modo di dire.
Facendo orari diversi,lei veniva a casa prendeva e portava a casa del suo attuale marito.
Io tornavo a casa dal lavoro ed erano spariti il tv grande,le appliques appena comprate,una serie di armadi su misura.
Ah,gli armadi non li ha smontati da sola,probabile abbiano fatto anche un pochino di pausa ricreativa sul letto che ormai era solo di mio uso...


----------



## insane (3 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Era un modo di dire.
> Facendo orari diversi,lei veniva a casa prendeva e portava a casa del suo attuale marito.
> Io tornavo a casa dal lavoro ed erano spariti il tv grande,le appliques appena comprate,una serie di armadi su misura.
> Ah,gli armadi non li ha smontati da sola,probabile abbiano fatto anche un pochino di pausa ricreativa sul letto che ormai era solo di mio uso...


... ecco perche' quando e' uscita di casa mi sono fatto riconsegnare chiavi e telecomandi ...


----------



## insane (3 Marzo 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Vuoi avete un vantaggio, diciamolo così, rispetto a altri me compreso, *i figli .*Senza di loro sarebbe già uscita dalla mia vita lo stesso giorno della scoperta.


Guarda, non posso che quotarti all'infinito. E ringraziare che non ho mai avuto un desiderio di paternita'.


----------



## Carola (3 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Lui è un caso limite, tutto il mio rispetto ed ammirazione.


Io gotse non ho ben chiara la gravità della malattia e mi scuso se così fosse

Solo non comprendo come un uomo così speciale che secondo me potrebbe trovare donne ben contente  di averlo accanto profondo sensibile debba non essere felice 

Ecco tutto qui .


----------



## trilobita (3 Marzo 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Vuoi avete un vantaggio, diciamolo così, rispetto a altri me compreso, *i figli .*Senza di loro sarebbe già uscita dalla mia vita lo stesso giorno della scoperta.


Non ne sono del tutto convinto.
A me il divorzio è costato,in valore,circa 70.000 eurini belli belli,perché l'appartamento è stato acquistato da me,ma,me tapino,ero in comunione dei beni,e dopo la vendita si è beccata il 50%..
Non contenta,ha ramazzato tutto ciò che poteva..
Per dire che a volte,pur pagando un prezzo alto,si procede comunque.
Con la testa di adesso,ne fosse valsa la pena,ci avrei riflettuto un attimo,ma nel mio caso,NON ne valeva la pena.
Conosco coppie separate con figli che vanno avanti comunque.
Certo,non è il massimo per i figli,ma quando si viene al mondo,non si ha alcuna garanzia di vivere la migliore situazione possibile.
Credo che,comunque,da quando sono in grado di ragionare,apprezzino soprattutto la coerenza dei genitori,più del sacrificio della convivenza forzata..


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Boh,più vado avanti nelle riflessioni e più mi rendo conto di non stare ricostruendo proprio nulla.
> Forse ho usato impropriamente il termine e magri lo userò ancora allo stesso modo.
> Oltre a certi comportamenti miei che prendo atto di dover e di aver limato ed altri suoi che oggettivamente non possono più entrare in una relazione "simmetrica" per usare un termine che usi spesso,io sento semplicemente di vivere la mia vita ,quella che vivo da decenni.Con i miei affetti,le mie abitudini,le mie sicurezze,la mia casa,la mia famiglia,i miei cani,le mie incazzature e le mie felicità.Io sono sempre io ,lui è sempre lui con il vantaggio di essersi scrollato di dosso fardelli non infìdifferenti che si portava dietro suo malgrado nonostante gli chiedessi di liberarsene  prima di arrivare al tracollo che puntualmente è arrivato a 360 gradi ,ha preso in simultanea tante  di quelle bastonate su tutti i fronti che ora non può che essere tutto in discesa.Lui è cambiato tanto,ma non per mano mia .La vita gli ha presentato il conto salatissimo.
> Strano a dirsi ma da questa rasata al suolo se ne esce persino più alleggeriti.Non saprei come spiegare.
> Le cause che hanno portato al tradimento sono state sviscerate ,per quanto ridicole hanno avuto il loro peso ,quella storia pare non fosse per lui coinvolgente più di tanto e dal giorno della confessione non c'è più stato alcun contatto tra i due e lui è stato categorico fin da subito .Chi lo ha cercato,una volta per insultare,un'altra  per provocare e testare quanto il richiamo potesse ancora attrarlo, è stata più che altro lei che probabilmente in lui vedeva la zattera per traghettarla fuori da un matrimonio insoddisfacente  pluri cornificato e non solo la mezz'ora per flirtare come un' adolescente .L'essere stata scaricata inoltre non è una condizione che la sua vanità le consente quindi ha fatto le sue belle piazzate pietose.Emotivamente parlando il terremoto mi ha cambiata a livello abissale.Il per sempre che mio marito si è tatuato sulla pelle (lui che odia i Tatuaggi) non mi appartiene più di tanto .Diciamo  che "domani è un altro giorno "mi mette meno ansia .


Appunto. L'epilogo non può essere l'obiettivo a priori.


----------



## Diletta (3 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sinceramente da donna non ci vedo niente di scandaloso che non ha pensato a buttare quel reggiseno.
> Forse davvero non ci ha pensato.
> 
> Il fatto che abbia comprato un capo così sexy per un altro immagino che ti fa impazzire, però la sessualità con un amante si gioca su livelli di gioco diversi.
> ...


Ma io non mi riferisco al fatto che non abbia buttato quel reggiseno di cui se ne è sicuramente dimenticata, ma all`oggetto in sé e sapere che mio marito l`ha visto mi farebbe impazzire.
Io impazzirei più di lui e mi vergognerei come una ladra.
Però non posso sapere se ora effettivamente anche sua moglie prova qualcosa del genere, sapendo che suo marito l'ha scoperto.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ah,ok,io no.
> Le valigie se le è fatte da sola,anche belle grandi,visto che ha fatto sparire tutto ciò che valeva qualcosa in casa..
> Comunque,per non cambiare discorso,credo che Franco vada avanti per la sua strada senza farsi sviare,come a qualcuno piace insinuare,qui c'è tutto ed il contrario di tutto,in termini di ragionamenti,quindi quello che fa è senza dubbio farina(integrale) del suo sacco.


Lungi da pensare che chiunque possa essere sviato o avviato verso nessuna scelta! Osservavo un retropensiero che mi è sembrato derivasse da un'idea di matrimonio come un monumento inamovibile dalla vita delle persone.


----------



## ologramma (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io gli ho messo la valigia in mano dopo tre giorni.
> Il resto in sacchi neri condominiali.
> L'avvocato con calma.


.
tu sei di una altra pasta simile alla mia lei


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> tu sei di una altra pasta simile alla mia lei


Ti è andata bene eh....:mexican:


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non ne sono del tutto convinto.
> A me il divorzio è costato,in valore,circa 70.000 eurini belli belli,perché l'appartamento è stato acquistato da me,ma,me tapino,ero in comunione dei beni,e dopo la vendita si è beccata il 50%..
> Non contenta,ha ramazzato tutto ciò che poteva..
> Per dire che a volte,pur pagando un prezzo alto,si procede comunque.


Cosa dovrei dire ........ la casa è intestata solo a lei e pago io .................. sai cosa mi ha detto l'avvocato ..... che ho una situazione talmente incasinata che mi conviene ............... restare e nonostante questo ero disposto a perdere tutto 



trilobita ha detto:


> Con la testa di adesso,ne fosse valsa la pena,ci avrei riflettuto un attimo,ma nel mio caso,NON ne valeva la pena.
> *Conosco coppie separate con figli che vanno avanti comunque.
> Certo,non è il massimo per i figli,ma quando si viene al mondo,non si ha alcuna garanzia di vivere la migliore situazione possibile.*
> Credo che,comunque,da quando sono in grado di ragionare,apprezzino soprattutto la coerenza dei genitori,più del sacrificio della convivenza forzata..


Ne conosco tante e nessun figlio è contento ......................
Da grandi sicuramente cambieranno, ma se hanno vissuto in una famiglia sempre unita non vogliono i genitori sotto due tetti.


----------



## francoff (3 Marzo 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io non mi riferisco al fatto che non abbia buttato quel reggiseno di cui se ne è sicuramente dimenticata, ma all`oggetto in sé e sapere che mio marito l`ha visto mi farebbe impazzire.
> Io impazzirei più di lui e mi vergognerei come una ladra.
> Però non posso sapere se ora effettivamente anche sua moglie prova qualcosa del genere, sapendo che suo marito l'ha scoperto.


Dall' espressione che ha fatto penso si sia vergognata tendente ad infinito...


----------



## ologramma (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti è andata bene eh....:mexican:


.
puoi dirlo forte 
Pensa cosa e come avrei mangiato oggi e al più dove avrei dormito stanotte


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> puoi dirlo forte
> Pensa cosa e come avrei mangiato oggi e al più dove avrei dormito stanotte


Ti meriteresti zuppa mezzogiorno e sera


----------



## iosolo (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. L'epilogo non può essere l'obiettivo a priori.


L'eventualità è rimanere o non rimanere, cmq sia per la ricostruzione o no, la verità i dettagli fanno male se sei ancora coinvolto. Secondo me certe verità non fanno bene nemmeno se quel rapporto si chiude. 

Andare a cercare i dettagli della relazione, le parole, i particolari non è una grande idea. 
Per lui, perchè gli fanno male, è ancora troppo coinvolto.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> L'eventualità è rimanere o non rimanere, cmq sia per la ricostruzione o no, la verità i dettagli fanno male se sei ancora coinvolto. Secondo me certe verità non fanno bene nemmeno se quel rapporto si chiude.
> 
> Andare a cercare i dettagli della relazione, le parole, i particolari non è una grande idea.
> Per lui, perchè gli fanno male, è ancora troppo coinvolto.


Questo è verissimo.
Io non ho cercato nulla. Ed è bastato e avanzato quello che ho saputo.

Quello che intendevo che non si può e non si deve sapere come andrà a finire e bisogna seguire quello che si sente senza forzarsi secondo un dover essere.


----------



## trilobita (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è verissimo.
> Io non ho cercato nulla. Ed è bastato e avanzato quello che ho saputo.
> 
> Quello che intendevo che non si può e non si deve sapere come andrà a finire e bisogna seguire quello che si sente senza forzarsi secondo un dover essere.


Fin qui ti seguo.
Inquietante la zuppa.....


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io gotse non ho ben chiara la gravità della malattia e mi scuso se così fosse
> 
> Solo non comprendo come un uomo così speciale che secondo me potrebbe trovare donne ben contente  di averlo accanto profondo sensibile debba non essere felice
> 
> Ecco tutto qui .


forse perché la moglie tutte queste qualità non le vede o non vuole vederle, quindi la scelta di essere felice dipende solo da danny.


----------



## iosolo (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è verissimo.
> Io non ho cercato nulla. Ed è bastato e avanzato quello che ho saputo.
> 
> *Quello che intendevo che non si può e non si deve sapere come andrà a finire e bisogna seguire quello che si sente senza forzarsi secondo un dover essere*.


Qui tocchi una mia debolezza, ma so che lo è quindi non riesco a replicare nulla. 
So che se sono arrivata fino a qui, bene, male con tanti imciampi l'ho fatto in continua divergenza con me stessa. 
Un dibattimento con me stessa, tra quello che era "giusto" fare e quello che "volevo" fare che continua tutt'oggi. 

Credo che nella certezza delle tue azioni sei stata veramente fortunata.


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Qui tocchi una mia debolezza, ma so che lo è quindi non riesco a replicare nulla.
> So che se sono arrivata fino a qui, bene, male con tanti imciampi l'ho fatto in continua divergenza con me stessa.
> Un dibattimento con me stessa, tra quello che era "giusto" fare e quello che "volevo" fare che continua tutt'oggi.
> 
> Credo che nella certezza delle tue azioni sei stata veramente fortunata.


Aggiungo Determinata


----------



## insane (3 Marzo 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Aggiungo Determinata


Alla fine, qualunque decisione uno prenda, deve essere determinato a portarla fino in fondo, altrimenti secondo me ci si continua a prendere in giro all'infinito


----------



## Divì (3 Marzo 2017)

void ha detto:


> Penso che il tuo comportamento sia legittimo, comprensibile e soprattutto razionale. Se mi posso permettere una sola riflessione, tieni sempre a mente che tu se tu e tua moglie è tua moglie, non il marito di Tizia o la moglie di Caio e non necessariamente vi comporterete nello stesso modo, anche se i motivi che portano su questo forum sono gli stessi. Ciò che ti si racconta serve per riflettere, e confrontarsi è importante, ma continua sulla strada e non permettere che il vissuto di altri entri nelle tue decisioni più di tanto, qualunque esse siano.
> Sei una persona estremamente lineare ed è invidiabile la capacità che hai avuto di affrontare questa situazione, io non ci sarei riuscito.
> Scherzando, per alleviare la tensione, ti auguro nuovamente di risolvere questa equazione che la vita ti ha presentato, e soprattutto, per l'empatia che provo per te, spero che il risultato sia la tua felicità.


Non ho potuto leggere prima. E non ho ancora finito. Intanto quoto [MENTION=6940]void[/MENTION]. 

..... [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] .... tieni duro


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Alla fine, qualunque decisione uno prenda, deve essere determinato a portarla fino in fondo, altrimenti secondo me ci si continua a prendere in giro all'infinito


Non so se hai letto i mie post, la decisione era bella e presa, ma non avevo fatto i conti con i figli, in particolar modo con la più grande, che sapeva tutto e pensavo fosse quella più coerente con la mia decisione, ma non era così, sono rimasto per loro.


----------



## trilobita (3 Marzo 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Aggiungo Determinata


Non per sminuire Brunetta,ma spedire chi ti disgusta e che non stimi più,non è 
Una delle fatiche di Ercole....


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non per sminuire Brunetta,ma spedire chi ti disgusta e che non stimi più,non è
> Una delle fatiche di Ercole....


Neanche per me. Però se lo fanno in pochi qualche fatica per qualcuno la comporterà.

Ma non è che si vince qualcosa. Forse si conquista serenità seguendo percorsi diversi.


----------



## mistral (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è verissimo.
> Io non ho cercato nulla. Ed è bastato e avanzato quello che ho saputo.
> 
> Quello che intendevo che non si può e non si deve sapere come andrà a finire e bisogna seguire quello che si sente senza forzarsi secondo un dover essere.


Non ho fatto nulla per trattenerlo ,direi piuttosto che ho fatto cose che in tempi normali lo avrebbero fatto scappare di corsa visto che di fronte a nodi da risolvere chiudeva gli occhi come un emetofobico davanti ad un taglietto.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non ho fatto nulla per trattenerlo ,direi piuttosto che ho fatto cose che in tempi normali lo avrebbero fatto scappare di corsa visto che di fronte a nodi da risolvere chiudeva gli occhi come un emetofobico davanti ad un taglietto.


Io mi riferivo al tradito.
Il traditore tanto non lo trattiene nessuno se non se stesso e/o le reti relazionali.


----------



## mistral (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanche per me. Però se lo fanno in pochi qualche fatica per qualcuno la comporterà.
> 
> Ma non è che si vince qualcosa. Forse si conquista serenità seguendo percorsi diversi.


Non abbiamo tutti le stesse percezioni e probabilmente nemmeno lo stesso senso di disgusto.Ci sono cose che non piacciono,altre che disgustano ed altre ancora che provocano vomito.
Io ho cose che se fossero state fatte non avrei tollerato,altri ne hanno altre.Chi trova più sopportabile  che il tradimento scaturisca da un sentimento provato dall'altro,altri che preferirebbero il mero soddisfacimento di un istinto fulmineo.
Anche se a denti stretti preferisco la prima che non un uomo con l'elastico della mutanda smagliato.
Il primo caso presuppone una qualche impalcatura più difficili da replicare ,il secondo può succedere tutte le sere al night.


----------



## mistral (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo al tradito.
> Il traditore tanto non lo trattiene nessuno se non se stesso e/o le reti relazionali.


Nemmeno il tradito si può trattenere anzi,forse ancora meno del traditore perché ha anche la presunta ragione dalla sua


----------



## mistral (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo al tradito.
> Il traditore tanto non lo trattiene nessuno se non se stesso e/o le reti relazionali.


E mi riferivo alla tua frase sul fare ed agire solo come ci si sente e non per etichetta.
In quei frangenti la mia etichetta è finita nel filtro dell'asciugatrice.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> E mi riferivo alla tua frase sul fare ed agire solo come ci si sente e non per etichetta.
> In quei frangenti la mia etichetta è finita nel filtro dell'asciugatrice.


Dicevo che mi sembrava che tanti avessero deciso per Francoff che dovesse trovare la strada migliore, anche usando strategie, per mantenere in piedi il matrimonio. Quindi il matrimonio visto come simulacro intoccabile da salvaguardare.
Questo senza considerare se fosse quello che sentiva lui.
Non era una critica di forma.


----------



## mistral (3 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> L'eventualità è rimanere o non rimanere, cmq sia per la ricostruzione o no, la verità i dettagli fanno male se sei ancora coinvolto. Secondo me certe verità non fanno bene nemmeno se quel rapporto si chiude.
> 
> Andare a cercare i dettagli della relazione, le parole, i particolari non è una grande idea.
> Per lui, perchè gli fanno male, è ancora troppo coinvolto.


Anche lì dipende.
Io devo trovare degli argini ben definiti ,la merda la devo vedere e me la devo mangiare tutta pezzo  a pezzo consapevolmente per non rischiare di trovarmela nel piatto della minestra a mia insaputa.
La mando giù tappandomi il naso finché ce  n'è .Quando è finita voglio gustarmi il piatto senza paura che un pezzo venga a galla .
Questo sia che mi serva per caricarmi di disgusto  per spingermi lontana ,sia che mi serva per elaborare e tentare di ritornare ad una serenità accettabile con il bastardone traditore.
Il capitolo con il quadro preciso lo vorrei chiudere in entrambi i casi.


----------



## mistral (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dicevo che mi sembrava che tanti avessero deciso per Francoff che dovesse trovare la strada migliore, anche usando strategie, per mantenere in piedi il matrimonio. Quindi il matrimonio visto come simulacro intoccabile da salvaguardare.
> Questo senza considerare se fosse quello che sentiva lui.
> Non era una critica di forma.


Forse non me ne sono accorta ma non mi sembra di aver dato suggerimenti in merito a francoff,anzi.
Ma visto che mi hai citata mi sorge il dubbio.


----------



## francoff (3 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Forse non me ne sono accorta ma non mi sembra di aver dato suggerimenti in merito a francoff,anzi.
> Ma visto che mi hai citata mi sorge il dubbio.


Se sono qui e per avere pareri e suggerimenti . Poi sono abbastanza strutturato per analizzare per conto mio e poi agire . Tranquilla .


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Se sono qui e per avere pareri e suggerimenti . Poi sono abbastanza strutturato per analizzare per conto mio e poi agire . Tranquilla .


Infatti non ti difendevo .
Era una riflessione sul fatto che molti hanno un pensiero implicito.
Scusami di aver usato il tuo thread


----------



## francoff (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti non ti difendevo .
> Era una riflessione sul fatto che molti hanno un pensiero implicito.
> Scusami di aver usato il tuo thread


Tranquilla , sono solo intervenuto per tranquillizzare . Scrivi tutto non fermarti per favore


----------



## trilobita (3 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Se sono qui e per avere pareri e suggerimenti . Poi sono abbastanza strutturato per analizzare per conto mio e poi agire . Tranquilla .


Grazie


----------



## trilobita (3 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tranquilla , sono solo intervenuto per tranquillizzare . Scrivi tutto non fermarti per favore


No,no,no,no,no....


----------



## insane (3 Marzo 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Non so se hai letto i mie post, la decisione era bella e presa, ma non avevo fatto i conti con i figli, in particolar modo con la più grande, che sapeva tutto e pensavo fosse quella più coerente con la mia decisione, ma non era così, sono rimasto per loro.


Cuore, no non ho letto la tua storia, mi dispiace. Pero' so che tanti rimangono per i figli e per questo dal mio punto di vista sono da ammirare; per riuscire a mettere il benessere dei figli davanti al proprio. Ti, e vi, stimo un sacco; io sono troppo egoista.


----------



## trilobita (3 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma certo scuse me ne ha fatte promesse pure...ma io ora sono e soprattutto voglio farmi vedere irremivibile...è da ieri notte che continua a chiamarmi e mandarmi messaggi che vuole parlarmi....le ho risposto che appena posso la chiamo che sono in riunione.....


Siete riusciti a parlarvi?
Spero sia riuscita a darti risposte sensate,quantomeno per restituirti un minimo di serenità,poi fino al tuo ritorno credo avrà tempo per pensare...


----------



## trilobita (4 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lungi da pensare che chiunque possa essere sviato o avviato verso nessuna scelta! Osservavo un retropensiero che mi è sembrato derivasse da un'idea di matrimonio come un monumento inamovibile dalla vita delle persone.


Bru,non mi riferisco a te,quando dico che qualcuno insinua.


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Siete riusciti a parlarvi?
> Spero sia riuscita a darti risposte sensate,quantomeno per restituirti un minimo di serenità,poi fino al tuo ritorno credo avrà tempo per pensare...


C erano i ragazzi e quindi abbiamo fatto finta di nulla . Avrei dovuto richiamarla un po' tardi ma non L ho fatto .


----------



## trilobita (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> C erano i ragazzi e quindi abbiamo fatto finta di nulla . Avrei dovuto richiamarla un po' tardi ma non L ho fatto .


Pour parler....non c'entra molto ma....
Quello stronzo sa giocare bene le proprie carte,niente da dire,dal messaggino scardinatore agli ultimi messaggi di richiamo,sta facendo andare la barca proprio dove si era prefisso,un gioco sporco,ma redditizio,per lui.
Peccato che chi è coinvolto non abbia mai chiesto di giocare,è questo,ragionandoci,che mi manda ai pazzi.....
Se non doveste ricomporvi,mi dispiacerebbe molto per te,perché,nonostante sia un ing.non lo meriti e sei una brava persona,ma mi girerebbero davvero i coglioni sapere che lo stronzo ha raggiunto il suo obbiettivo...


----------



## Lostris (4 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Pour parler....non c'entra molto ma....
> Quello stronzo sa giocare bene le proprie carte,niente da dire,dal messaggino scardinatore agli ultimi messaggi di richiamo,sta facendo andare la barca proprio dove si era prefisso,uno gioco sporco,ma redditizio,per lui.
> Peccato che chi è coinvolto non abbia mai chiesto di giocare,è questo,ragionandoci,che mi manda ai pazzi.....
> Se non doveste rivomporvi,mi dispiacerebbe molto per te,perché,*nonostante sia un ing*.non lo meriti e sei una brava persona,ma mi girerebbero davvero i coglioni sapere che lo stronzo ha raggiunto il suo obbiettivo...


----------



## trilobita (4 Marzo 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


>


Scherzavo,naturalmente,era una battuta relativa ad una discussione di qualche giorno fa


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Pour parler....non c'entra molto ma....
> Quello stronzo sa giocare bene le proprie carte,niente da dire,dal messaggino scardinatore agli ultimi messaggi di richiamo,sta facendo andare la barca proprio dove si era prefisso,un gioco sporco,ma redditizio,per lui.
> Peccato che chi è coinvolto non abbia mai chiesto di giocare,è questo,ragionandoci,che mi manda ai pazzi.....
> Se non doveste ricomporvi,mi dispiacerebbe molto per te,perché,nonostante sia un ing.non lo meriti e sei una brava persona,ma mi girerebbero davvero i coglioni sapere che lo stronzo ha raggiunto il suo obbiettivo...


Ma sai che sei strano?
Ma la tua è solo una forma diversa della rivalità tra uomini che spinge alcuni al confronto con il rivale.
Non è meglio se l'amante è innamorato piuttosto di uno che voleva solo passare il tempo?
E se uno è innamorato desidera (incautamente) di poter vivere una relazione esclusiva.
In ogni caso le persone quando si relazionano non chiudono da un giorno all'altro, ci sono cose da dire, una conclusione da scrivere.
Solo che in tutto ciò lei sembra solo una proprietà che può passare da un padrone a un altro.


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che sei strano?
> Ma la tua è solo una forma diversa della rivalità tra uomini che spinge alcuni al confronto con il rivale.
> Non è meglio se l'amante è innamorato piuttosto di uno che voleva solo passare il tempo?
> E se uno è innamorato desidera (incautamente) di poter vivere una relazione esclusiva.
> ...


Più che la proprietà di uno o dell altro lei è quella che ha in mano la felicità dell uno o dell altro . Attrice protagonista e regista . Altro che vittima poverina


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ha condiviso perchè ho chiesto. Dalla reazione della sue espressione ho capito e gliel' ho detto ed allora si è raccontata.
> 
> 
> sai cosa c' è?  mi sento di troppo


Ciao Franco, capisco, capita pure a me; è più che naturale . Ma nel tuo caso hai la "complicità" di tua moglie che ti aggiorna e, pertanto, non essendo lei il concentrato dell'aberrazione umana, va' considerata, aiutata e sostenuta. E questo serve in primo luogo a te. 
Ciascun caso è a se.....nel mio quando arriva una notifica sul suo Smartphone,  mi viene subito da verificare  se  il tipo sia online..per te è diverso: puoi sempre chiederle con aria noncurante se sia lui....Vuoi mettere? Trattare l'altro, come appendice inutile, se non come testimonianza di un ricordo che via via si scolorerà, e non si ripresenterà più, quando il tempo avrà sistemato al proprio posto i protagonisti della storia. Rimarrà solo il ricordo che, spetterà a noi non farlo riemergere come incubo o, peggio, come potenziale attualità di una circostanza non depotenziata nella sua possibilità di perpetuarsi.


----------



## trilobita (4 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che sei strano?
> Ma la tua è solo una forma diversa della rivalità tra uomini che spinge alcuni al confronto con il rivale.
> Non è meglio se l'amante è innamorato piuttosto di uno che voleva solo passare il tempo?
> E se uno è innamorato desidera (incautamente) di poter vivere una relazione esclusiva.
> ...


Come premessa avevo scritto che era solo per parlare,che non aveva un peso,cioè non entrava nel vivo del 3d.
Era una constatazione sul comportamento del tizio,che sembra si muova con una precisione chirurgica,con azioni studiate per causa-effetto,uno si affanna a cercare in ogni modo a salvare il salvabile digerendo l'indigeribile e l'altro con tre parole su wa ricaccia tutto all'inferno.
Non è una lotta tra due spasimanti per un'indecisa,è un terzo che,infilatosi tra le pieghe di un matrimonio,le ha divaricate e a qualsiasi costo non mollerà.
Le suffragette con banda al seguito non c'entrano una emerita cippa


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Più che la proprietà di uno o dell altro lei è quella che ha in mano la felicità dell uno o dell altro . Attrice protagonista e regista . Altro che vittima poverina


Caspita che potere!
E chi glielo dà?
Da tradita se vedo un dubbio, solo un dubbio, per me è finita. Se la vita vissuta non è un motivo per restare, vai.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Come premessa avevo scritto che era solo per parlare,che non aveva un peso,cioè non entrava nel vivo del 3d.
> Era una constatazione sul comportamento del tizio,che sembra si muova con una precisione chirurgica,con azioni studiate per causa-effetto,uno si affanna a cercare in ogni modo a salvare il salvabile digerendo l'indigeribile e l'altro con tre parole su wa ricaccia tutto all'inferno.
> Non è una lotta tra due spasimanti per un'indecisa,è un terzo che,infilatosi tra le pieghe di un matrimonio,le ha divaricate e a qualsiasi costo non mollerà.
> Le suffragette con banda al seguito non c'entrano una emerita cippa


Ma perché il terzo agisce così?


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Caspita che potere!
> E chi glielo dà?
> Da tradita se vedo un dubbio, solo un dubbio, per me è finita. Se la vita vissuta non è un motivo per restare, vai.


Sai che molte volte , le più , non ti capisco ? Cosa devi dimostrare : che sei tosta ? Comunque è quello che stiamo facendo se la vita , non quella vissuta ma quella che vivremo, e' motivo di restare


----------



## trilobita (4 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché il terzo agisce così?


Il perché è chiaro,ma non entra nel merito della mia disquisizione.
Il messaggio che ha svelato tutto è arrivato giusto quando erano insieme,probabilmente è stato solo un tentativo,perché non era detto che il cell.capitasse per le mani a Franco,ma,è andata,forse,come sperava lui.
Mentre ora Franco era a casa,non sono arrivati né messaggi,né telefonate,a quanto sappiamo.
Stranamente,da quando Franco è partito,sono riiniziati i messaggini e le telefonate e sappiamo l'effetto che hanno avuto.
Tutto qua,un discorso fine a se stesso,rilevante dell'accuratezza delle scelte tempistiche del tipo,da manuale,se ne esistesse uno.
Difatti quando Franco aveva annunciato la sua futura partenza con permanenza prolungata,più d'uno gli aveva fatto ironici auguri,io compreso,perché sapevamo che il tipo,se non aveva intenzione di chiudere,avrebbe sicuramente fatto la sua mossa in questo periodo.
Spero,spero con tutto il cuore che sia come hai detto tu,che questi contatti siano gli ultimi e che si siano detti le ultime cose prima di congedarsi per sempre,ma.......


----------



## Divì (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sai che molte volte , le più , non ti capisco ? Cosa devi dimostrare : che sei tosta ? Comunque è quello che stiamo facendo se la vita , non quella vissuta ma quella che vivremo, e' motivo di restare


Io credo che conti di più quello che si è vissuto. Perché ciò che vivrete ancora non c'è e potrebbe non esserci mai per tanti motivi. Ecco perché si vive uno straniamento: se quello che avevate non è bastato ad impedire che si innamorasse di un altro (mi si passi il termine, continuo a pensare che chi ti ha amato, ha amato una brava persona come mi sembri non può aver agito per mera leggerezza) come può essere stato "vero"? E se non è stato "vero" come può tornare, nascere o rinascere?

Se vuoi possiamo chiamarlo il paradosso del tradito.


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Io credo che conti di più quello che si è vissuto. Perché ciò che vivrete ancora non c'è e potrebbe non esserci mai per tanti motivi. Ecco perché si vive uno straniamento: se quello che avevate non è bastato ad impedire che si innamorasse di un altro (mi si passi il termine, continuo a pensare che chi ti ha amato, ha amato una brava persona come mi sembri non può aver agito per mera leggerezza) come può essere stato "vero"? E se non è stato "vero" come può tornare, nascere o rinascere?
> 
> Se vuoi possiamo chiamarlo il paradosso del tradito.


Sai che parliamo di 2 cose diverse ? Tu di bilancio storia ciò che ha legato io di aspettative che possono essere 1000 oppure 0 , ed e quello che sto facendo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sai che molte volte , le più , non ti capisco ? Cosa devi dimostrare : che sei tosta ? Comunque è quello che stiamo facendo se la vita , non quella vissuta ma quella che vivremo, e' motivo di restare


Forse non mi capisci perché non mi inquadri.
Spiego meglio. Per me, come avevo già detto, è inconcepibile che il partner di decenni si debba sentire in concorrenza con l'amante. Ci sono traditi che si vanno in palestra e si rifanno il guardaroba. Per me è una cosa improponibile.
Non è il concorso di miss Italia è il partner la corona. I partner di anni e decenni si conoscono, sanno che persona è stata quella che hanno accanto, l'hanno vista vomitare, sfatta per l'influenza, supersexy, se è una donna partorire e allattare. È quella persona lì. Se deve mettersi il tacco dodici per tenersi il marito è un marito da non tenere. Se il marito deve diventare palestrato per tenersi la moglie o, che so, imparare a suonare o prendersi la laurea, la moglie è da lasciare.
Se ci si sente in competizione vuol dire che tutto il vissuto viene azzerato. Che senso ha?
Ho già fatto l'esempio come se a Meryl Streep chiedessero un provino. Ma siamo matti?

Non me ne frega niente di essere tosta. Dico quello che penso.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il perché è chiaro,ma non entra nel merito della mia disquisizione.
> Il messaggio che ha svelato tutto è arrivato giusto quando erano insieme,probabilmente è stato solo un tentativo,perché non era detto che il cell.capitasse per le mani a Franco,ma,è andata,forse,come sperava lui.
> Mentre ora Franco era a casa,non sono arrivati né messaggi,né telefonate,a quanto sappiamo.
> Stranamente,da quando Franco è partito,sono riiniziati i messaggini e le telefonate e sappiamo l'effetto che hanno avuto.
> ...


Il titolo del manuale?


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Io credo che conti di più quello che si è vissuto. Perché ciò che vivrete ancora non c'è e potrebbe non esserci mai per tanti motivi. Ecco perché si vive uno straniamento: se quello che avevate non è bastato ad impedire che si innamorasse di un altro (mi si passi il termine, continuo a pensare che chi ti ha amato, ha amato una brava persona come mi sembri non può aver agito per mera leggerezza) come può essere stato "vero"? E se non è stato "vero" come può tornare, nascere o rinascere?
> 
> Se vuoi possiamo chiamarlo il paradosso del tradito.


E comunque il paradosso è solo un paradosso un modo per riflettere ma non c entra nulla con la realtà . È stato tutto vero : amore sofferenze gioie . Per 17 anni poi 10 mesi così ....il bilancio lo trovo positivo e vero e' il futuro che lo vedo male


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non mi capisci perché non mi inquadri.
> Spiego meglio. Per me, come avevo già detto, è inconcepibile che il partner di decenni si debba sentire in concorrenza con l'amante. Ci sono traditi che si vanno in palestra e si rifanno il guardaroba. Per me è una cosa improponibile.
> Non è il concorso di miss Italia è il partner la corona. I partner di anni e decenni si conoscono, sanno che persona è stata quella che hanno accanto, l'hanno vista vomitare, sfatta per l'influenza, supersexy, se è una donna partorire e allattare. È quella persona lì. Se deve mettersi il tacco dodici per tenersi il marito è un marito da non tenere. Se il marito deve diventare palestrato per tenersi la moglie o, che so, imparare a suonare o prendersi la laurea, la moglie è da lasciare.
> Se ci si sente in competizione vuol dire che tutto il vissuto viene azzerato. Che senso ha?
> ...


Infatti quando le dissi che non avrei lottato per lei con lui era questo ! Ma dopo 2 decenni e 2 figli e tante liti tante risate tanta vita assieme devo entrare in competizione con qualcuno ? Io sono questo e lei lo sa ....e' anche una questione di dignità mia oltre al capire che avrei a che fare con una imbecille. Ma io non sono in competizione con nessuno e lei non mi pare mi chieda questo .


----------



## Carola (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sai che molte volte , le più , non ti capisco ? Cosa devi dimostrare : che sei tosta ? Comunque è quello che stiamo facendo se la vita , non quella vissuta ma quella che vivremo, e' motivo di restare


Io capisco Brubetta invece 
Come cacchio fate ? Io sarò troppo orgogliosa troppo istintiva ma Qsti ancora si sentono ancora si scrivono 
motivi di restare ce ne sarebbero se troncasse e punto!

No
devo pure attendere che le passi L innamoramento perché è una cosa profonda che bello un sentimento vero provano !

Ma scusate !

Io sentivo il mio amante e ho provato a chiudere mille volte anche  piangendo che se piangi sei un bel po' in là con il coinvolgimento .
facevo fatica anzi più me lo imponevo più stavo male 
Adesso è il mio compagno ma se non mi fossi  ritrovata già separata X il lavoro del mio ingegnere )forse avrei retto e sapete perché ?
Per la famiglia X il progetto X affetto verso noi 5 ( e sarebbe finita forse a figli indipendenti ) perché è più facile restare che andare perché separarsi è una merda sono dolore tristezza Casini economici fallimenti paura di stare soli ( io ero sola ma è ancora diverso ) paura di credere di nuovo in un altro progetto o peggio state solo che può essere ed è dura molto stare soli !

Perché qnd si è stati così tanto coinvolti si può ricominciare certo imponendoselo!
E io non vorrei qualcuno che restasse imponendoselo ma perché mi ama e non fa fatica a rinunciare ad altro...

Io forse ho un caratteraccio è finito sola ma non sarei disposta a subire certe cose che vedo qui non credo
Poi dovrei trovarmici
Io non so se sono stata tradita forse si è non lo so 
Ho subito credo una cosa simile al tradimento e sono stata di merda .
Chi ti ama non può farti questo reiterato nel tempo

X me .


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Infatti quando le dissi che non avrei lottato per lei con lui era questo ! Ma dopo 2 decenni e 2 figli e tante liti tante risate tanta vita assieme devo entrare in competizione con qualcuno ? Io sono questo e lei lo sa ....e' anche una questione di dignità mia oltre al capire che avrei a che fare con una imbecille. Ma io non sono in competizione con nessuno e lei non mi pare mi chieda questo .


Io rispondevo ad altri. Credo fosse trilobita a dire che l'amante è uno stratega che si insinua. Per me è un modo per percepire una competizione che non ha senso.


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io rispondevo ad altri. Credo fosse trilobita che dire che l'amante è uno stratega che si insinua. Per me è un modo per percepire una competizione che non ha senso.


Su questo ti do ragione . Riguardo a carola voglio dirle che giovedì sera tardi , figli a letto , le ho detto che per me è finita e proprio per quello che lei ha scritto poco fa .


----------



## Divì (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sai che parliamo di 2 cose diverse ? Tu di bilancio storia ciò che ha legato io di aspettative che possono essere 1000 oppure 0 , ed e quello che sto facendo


Può essere che tu abbia ragione. O forse stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa da due diversi punti di vista: il tuo è quello di chi ancora non sa cosa succederà, io due anni avanti, per quanto riguarda la MIA storia.

Tu non puoi sapere se il futuro varrà la pena .... di questo devi darmi atto.


----------



## Divì (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Infatti quando le dissi che non avrei lottato per lei con lui era questo ! Ma dopo 2 decenni e 2 figli e tante liti tante risate tanta vita assieme devo entrare in competizione con qualcuno ? Io sono questo e lei lo sa ....e' anche una questione di dignità mia oltre al capire che avrei a che fare con una imbecille. Ma io non sono in competizione con nessuno e lei non mi pare mi chieda questo .


Hai ragione. Da vendere


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Può essere che tu abbia ragione. O forse stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa da due diversi punti di vista: il tuo è quello di chi ancora non sa cosa succederà, io due anni avanti, per quanto riguarda la MIA storia.
> 
> Tu non puoi sapere se il futuro varrà la pena .... di questo devi darmi atto.


Questo si . Non avrei neppure pensato sabato di dire giovedì che per me è finita . E per me lo è... a meno che lei mi dimostri il contrario e io capisca che ne vale la pena .


----------



## Divì (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Questo si . Non avrei neppure pensato sabato di dire giovedì che per me è finita . E per me lo è... a meno che lei mi dimostri il contrario e io capisca che ne vale la pena .


:abbraccio:


----------



## Carola (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Su questo ti do ragione . Riguardo a carola voglio dirle che giovedì sera tardi , figli a letto , le ho detto che per me è finita e proprio per quello che lei ha scritto poco fa .


A me dispiace credimi

Ma penso che messa davanti a questo solo a questo lei comprenda la gravità di tutto e possa valutare davvero a fondo 

Correndo il rischio che tu davvero non ci sia più un domani

Detto Qsto io sono per iI lieto fine e per il trionfo dell'amore se c'è ....
Perché la fine di una famiglia e'triste è un lutto credetemi
Per me più semplice ,vista la logistica, ma ugualmente triste.
non oso pensare per chi da sempre condivide le serate le cene  intorno ad un tavolo il letto i risvegli gli abbracci sul divano ..
Tutte robe a me quasi sconosciute ma che avendole credo sia terribile perdere e per un uomo più che mai ( visto che spesso se ne vanno loro da casa) 

In bocca al lupo davvero .


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Questo si . Non avrei neppure pensato sabato di dire giovedì che per me è finita . E per me lo è... a meno che lei mi dimostri il contrario e io capisca che ne vale la pena .


Questo che scrivi è quello che io chiamo la ricerca del miracolo.*
Io non sono stata miracolata. 






* conosci "Casa di bambola"?
Nora aspetta il miracolo. Quando vede che non avviene se ne va.

https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casa_di_bambola


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo che scrivi è quello che io chiamo la ricerca del miracolo.*
> Io non sono stata miracolata.
> 
> 
> ...


No non l ho letto . Può essere .


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> No non l ho letto . Può essere .


Se leggi dal link... quando il ricattatore dice che parlerà lei aspetta il miracolo che il marito capisca.


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> A me dispiace credimi
> 
> Ma penso che messa davanti a questo solo a questo lei comprenda la gravità di tutto e possa valutare davvero a fondo
> 
> ...


Certo i figli per il resto , il divano o cose così mi interessa poco . In un anno a casa ne passo la metà il resto in giro ...e in passato anche di più solo che allora si stava assieme via .


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se leggi dal link... quando il ricattatore dice che parlerà lei aspetta il miracolo che il marito capisca.


Non ho voglia di leggere preferirei se me lo racconti ....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Certo i figli per il resto , il divano o cose così mi interessa poco . In un anno a casa ne passo la metà il resto in giro ...e in passato anche di più solo che allora si stava assieme via .


Non pensi che tua moglie abbia potuto soffrire profondamente di solitudine, come è accaduto a Carola?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non ho voglia di leggere preferirei se me lo racconti ....


Sono poche righe. Non saprei fare di meglio.

Sin dalle prime battute del dramma, l'impressione che si ha della protagonista femminile è quella di una donna che si comporta come una bambina capricciosa che gioca e si diverte tutto il giorno e si rabbuia per futili motivi come quando il marito Torvald le proibisce di mangiare dolci. Torvald la chiama incessantemente "allodola", considerandola alla stessa stregua di un animale domestico molto rumoroso e vivace; un vezzeggiativo da accollare al linguaggio del maschilismo più retrivo.
Nora è ricattata da Krogstad a causa di un prestito illecito che lei aveva contratto, falsificando la firma del padre, per salvare la vita di suo marito. Quando suo marito Torvald scopre il fatto, viene assalito dall'ansia e dal tormento di perdere la propria reputazione. Quest'angoscia annebbia ogni altro pensiero e, in preda alla disperazione, dichiara a Nora che allontanerà quella che ora egli considera un'indegna moglie dalla cura dei suoi figli, senza riconoscere che il gesto, anche se compromettente, era stato dettato dall'amore per lui.
Grazie all'intervento di un'amica di Nora, che dichiara a Krogstad di volersi sposare con lui, il ricatto che minacciava la famiglia della protagonista viene annullato. Torvald, appena appresa la felice notizia, prorompe esclamando "sono salvo!", e perdona all'istante sua moglie.
Per Nora, però, la vita non può ritornare ad essere quella di prima: è troppo tardi. Tutte le sue illusioni sono state tradite e le sue certezze infrante. Nora finalmente capisce che suo marito non era in realtà quella nobile creatura che lei credeva che fosse e che il suo ruolo in quel matrimonio, durato 8 anni, è stato quello di una semplice e bella marionetta costretta a vivere in una casa di bambola, come aveva d'altronde sempre fatto fin dalla nascita.
Il mutamento e la presa di coscienza avvengono improvvisamente e Nora decide, quindi, di abbandonare suo marito in cerca della sua vera identità; come dice lei stessa a Torvald, deve «...riflettere col mio cervello e rendermi chiaramente conto di tutte le cose».
L'autore descrive nei suoi appunti la sua decisione dicendo: «Depressa e confusa dalla sua fede nell'autorità, perde la sua fede nella sua correttezza morale e nella sua capacità di crescere i suoi figli. Una madre in una società contemporanea che proprio come certi insetti che fuggono e muoiono quando compiono i loro doveri nella propagazione della loro razza.»


----------



## Carola (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Certo i figli per il resto , il divano o cose così mi interessa poco . In un anno a casa ne passo la metà il resto in giro ...e in passato anche di più solo che allora si stava assieme via .


Noi da sempre distanti dal Lun al Ven 
due volte L ho raggiunto una in Italia e poi all estero 
Traslochi ricerche di scuole tempo 2 anni e si ripartiva 
Poi mi sono fermata lui altro continente e ....delirio


----------



## Carola (4 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non pensi che tua moglie abbia potuto soffrire profondamente di solitudine, come è accaduto a Carola?


Stavo X chiederlo ma avevo paura di tirarmi addosso le ire di tutti


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non pensi che tua moglie abbia potuto soffrire profondamente di solitudine, come è accaduto a Carola?


No perché non passavo mesi e mesi via e poi L ultima volta all estero era terminata giugno 2015 quasi un anno prima della sua relazione . Poi a fes eravamo assieme idem a tangeri L altra volta . Quando siamo stati in Botswana non voleva più tornare a casa voleva stabilirsi li . Spesso mi raggiungeva pareva più felice lei di questa vita da zingari che io , anzi io me ne lamentavo e a volte volevo cambiare lavoro e a lei spiaceva . Ecco forse sono stato a casa troppo e sono diventato per lei troppo casalingo e normale


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Stavo X chiederlo ma avevo paura di tirarmi addosso le ire di tutti


Rispondendo a brunetta ho risposto pure a te


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2017)

Sono quasi le 16 vado a fare la spesa al supermercato . Ciao donne


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> No perché non passavo mesi e mesi via e poi L ultima volta all estero era terminata giugno 2015 quasi un anno prima della sua relazione . Poi a fes eravamo assieme idem a tangeri L altra volta . Quando siamo stati in Botswana non voleva più tornare a casa voleva stabilirsi li . Spesso mi raggiungeva pareva più felice lei di questa vita da zingari che io , anzi io me ne lamentavo e a volte volevo cambiare lavoro e a lei spiaceva . Ecco forse sono stato a casa troppo e sono diventato per lei troppo casalingo e normale


Se avesse avuto problemi in un senso (solitudine) o nell'altro (tu pantofolaio) immagino comunque che esistesse anche la possibilità di parlare e tu di ascoltarla.


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il perché è chiaro,ma non entra nel merito della mia disquisizione.
> Il messaggio che ha svelato tutto è arrivato giusto quando erano insieme,probabilmente è stato solo un tentativo,perché non era detto che il cell.capitasse per le mani a Franco,ma,è andata,forse,come sperava lui.
> Mentre ora Franco era a casa,non sono arrivati né messaggi,né telefonate,a quanto sappiamo.
> Stranamente,da quando Franco è partito,sono riiniziati i messaggini e le telefonate e sappiamo l'effetto che hanno avuto.
> ...


Porto un'altra prospettiva. 

Come ho raccontato più volte, ho avuto un amante nella mia vecchia relazione. 

Se il mio amante si fosse azzardato a mandarmi un messaggio, avrebbe chiuso su due piedi. Senza neanche passare per il via. 

Lui era single. Io no. 
Io volevo aria (perdonate la bruttura del dire...) lui non aveva chiaro cosa cercasse in me (lo sa ora. E ora come allora non sono quella che glielo può dare). 

Fin dalla prima birra ho chiarito che lui non aveva il permesso, letteralmente, di entrare nella mia vita, quella che stava fuori dalla bolla con lui. Lui era parte di una bolla. Io decidevo quando, come e perchè. Non mi avrebbe potuto messaggiare. Chiamare. Cercare. Erano cose che avrei fatto io. Quando, come e se ne avessi sentito l'esigenza. Non aveva spazio per farmi richieste di nessun tipo, oltre il concordato. Questi i patti. Messi alla base, prima di ogni altra cosa. 

E non perchè sono brutta cattiva e disillusa. 
Ma perchè lui era l'amante. E io avevo bisogno di un amante. 
Non l'ammore o l'innamoramento...che personalmente ritengo scuse per concedersi di fare cose che non si saprebbe giustificare a se stessi se non dicendosi chiaramente che si è degli egoisti e si sta facendo qualcosa per sè e soltanto sè, nella consapevolezza che se il compagno fosse coinvolto sarebbe fonte di dolore. Di cui si avrebbe la piena responsabilità. 

Quindi...la descrizione di questo tipo come la fai tu...boh. 
A me i comportamenti di questo tipo fanno semplicemente pensare che la moglie di francoff non abbia minimamente pensato alle conseguenze delle sue azioni. E che si sia raccontata una marea di stronzate, con cui sta iniziando a fare i conti. 
Lei da l'accesso a questo. Lei è guardiana, con francoff, della rete del matrimonio; se permette, se da il permesso ad un terzo, è lei che da il permesso. Non il terzo che ha potere. O che si insinua. 

L'alternativa è che la moglie di franco sia una demente non in grado di intendere e di volere. Ma dubito se la sarebbe sposata. 

Questo tipo gioca il potere che lei gli da. E il potere che può essere giocato in una relazione non è quello che si crede di avere, ma quello che viene concesso dagli attori. 

La descrizione di questo tipo come un maneggiatore, la trovo offensiva per l'intelligenza e per l'affettività della moglie di franco. Se devo essere sincera. 

La descrive come una senza spina dorsale. Una incapace di mettere i punti quando deve e quando servono. Una capace di parlar chiaro e spiegare le sue esigenze e quello che le sta accadendo. 

E il femminismo (le suffragette) non c'entrano nulla in questo. E' una questione di individui adulti e non bambini. 

Se fossi franco, probabilmente trarrei tutta una serie di conclusioni dalla questione dei messaggi. Dal primo in particolare. Ma anche di questi che stanno arrivando ora. 

Non mi basterebbe che un mio ipotetico compagno me ne parlasse. 
Molto probabilmente lo spedirei per direttissima a togliersi tutti i dubbi residui ma in mia assenza. 
E senza nemmeno discutere. 

Poi si vedrà. 

Molto probabilmente non combatterei per un mio compagno nelle condizioni della moglie di franco. 
E non lo aspetterei. 

Forse accetterei che si mettesse a provare a dimostrarmi cose...ma non accetterei stronzate legate a sentimentalismi o idiozie legate al sentimentalismo. 

E tutto questo lo dico da traditrice...Ma mi sto rendendo conto che ho sempre tradito senza inventarmi storie per farlo. E forse questa è una differenza notevole da chi tradisce raccontandosi la storia dell'ammmore che travalica ogni ostacolo...


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Porto un'altra prospettiva.
> 
> Come ho raccontato più volte, ho avuto un amante nella mia vecchia relazione.
> 
> ...


Da quello che ho scritto prima si capisce che ti condivido al 100%


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Se avesse avuto problemi in un senso (solitudine) o nell'altro (tu pantofolaio) immagino comunque che esistesse anche la possibilità di parlare e tu di ascoltarla.


Sul mio essere troppo pantofolaio perché meno in giro ho fatto una battuta .


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Da quello che ho scritto prima si capisce che ti condivido al 100%


Sì, ti ho letto...

E riesco a immaginare il tuo dolore, la tua rabbia, la delusione...e lo scoramento...

Oltre che la fatica di tenerti saldo in te stesso e quella di non lasciare che le emozioni prendano il timone, non totalmente almeno...

Mi dispiace tanto...è perdere l'innocenza quello che stai vivendo, per certi versi...strappare il velo...e fa male.


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sul mio essere troppo pantofolaio perché meno in giro ho fatto una battuta .


Si ho capito, intendevo dire che se si fosse sentita sola o altro avrebbe potuto e dovuto parlare.


----------



## Carola (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> No perché non passavo mesi e mesi via e poi L ultima volta all estero era terminata giugno 2015 quasi un anno prima della sua relazione . Poi a fes eravamo assieme idem a tangeri L altra volta . Quando siamo stati in Botswana non voleva più tornare a casa voleva stabilirsi li . Spesso mi raggiungeva pareva più felice lei di questa vita da zingari che io , anzi io me ne lamentavo e a volte volevo cambiare lavoro e a lei spiaceva . Ecco forse sono stato a casa troppo e sono diventato per lei troppo casalingo e normale


Ma con i ragazzi come facevate li spostavate  ogni volta ?
O ti raggiungeva lei ?
E di nuovo con i ragazzi come facevate ?
Io all estero sono andata ed era tutto molto Figo anche se avevano difficoltà nelle relazioni sociali vite molt intense e molto molto competitivi fin dall asilo vi giuro però tra gente che arrivava da fuori un po ci stavamo abituando 

In italia siamo finit in una città molto vivibile però poi dopo pochi mesi lui è stato trasferito distante e io X problemi scolastici sono stata lì da sola 
Ho patito senza lui senza nonni con 3 figli in una città non mia 
X assurdo più che all'estero dove gli espatriati almeno una mano se la danno 

Comunque andata tutta esperienza di vita dai


----------



## Carola (4 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Se avesse avuto problemi in un senso (solitudine) o nell'altro (tu pantofolaio) immagino comunque che esistesse anche la possibilità di parlare e tu di ascoltarla.


Parlare non sempre basta


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Parlare non sempre basta


Certo che no, specialmente se, come nel tuo caso, non vieni ascoltata.
Ma non mi sembra che il suo caso assomigli al tuo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Se avesse avuto problemi in un senso (solitudine) o nell'altro (tu pantofolaio) immagino comunque che esistesse anche la possibilità di parlare e tu di ascoltarla.


A me interessa capire.
Ho capito che non solo i bambini e gli adolescenti agiscono il disagio senza consapevolezza, lo fanno anche gli adulti.
Per parlare ci vuole consapevolezza, oltre al coraggio di rischiare di perdere il punto di riferimento della famiglia.
Non è un modo di giustificare, ma di capire.


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me interessa capire.
> Ho capito che non solo i bambini e gli adolescenti agiscono il disagio senza consapevolezza, lo fanno anche gli adulti.
> Per parlare ci vuole consapevolezza, oltre al coraggio di rischiare di perdere il punto di riferimento della famiglia.
> Non è un modo di giustificare, ma di capire.


Capisco che vuoi capire. 
Anca mi.

Tuttavia se il disagio non viene esplicitato talvolta viene perlomeno percepito, mi sembra che Francoff non abbia attribuito a questa faccenda un disagio della moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Porto un'altra prospettiva.
> 
> Come ho raccontato più volte, ho avuto un amante nella mia vecchia relazione.
> 
> ...


Non è perché non ci credi tu o non vuoi crederci tu non esista chi si innamora.
Esistono.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Capisco che vuoi capire.
> Anca mi.
> 
> Tuttavia se il disagio non viene esplicitato talvolta viene perlomeno percepito, mi sembra che Francoff non abbia attribuito a questa faccenda un disagio della moglie.


Un disagio della moglie, non un disagio della moglie con lui.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Porto un'altra prospettiva.
> 
> Come ho raccontato più volte, ho avuto un amante nella mia vecchia relazione.
> 
> ...


Ma cosa c'entra l'amore Ipa?
Non capisco perché ogni volta che parli di relazioni extra pensi che chi si sente abche ogni giorno si racconti storia di amore o altro
Io non avrei mai accettato un rapporto come quello che tu hai chiesto al tuo amante. Perché lo trovò un rapporto senza umanità, uno sfogo fisico e basta.
Ma vabenissimo se a entrambi va bene eh
Io sento le persone a cui sono legata tutti i giorni, il mio migliore amico più volte in un giorno, figurati se non sento tutti i giorni o comunque spesso una persona con cui divido una parte così importante di me
E l'amore non c'entra niente con tutto questo.
Per me è il rispetto, è il sapere che sono nella vita di questa persona. Non potrei dividere la mia intimità con chi mette muri.


----------



## Carola (4 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo che no, specialmente se, come nel tuo caso, non vieni ascoltata.
> Ma non mi sembra che il suo caso assomigli al tuo.


No no X carità non volevo dire questo mi
Sembra che tra loro ci sia comunicazione 

Io qnd ho confessato mio tradimento a parte la reazione iniziale di rabbia mio marito non volle sapere nulla di più nei giorni a venire  

anzi disse anni dopo  con un amico " è stat solo una sbandatina ..."

Stessa cosa disse al ns terapista di coppia che gli fece notare che le cose non stavano propio così

Adesso si dice choccato dalla mia decisione.


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un disagio della moglie, non un disagio della moglie con lui.


Era stato sollevato il dubbio dei viaggi di lui, a quello mi riferivo.
Cio, i disagi della moglie con se stessa bisognerebbe chiedere a Francoff se ha avuto qualche sentore....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Era stato sollevato il dubbio dei viaggi di lui, a quello mi riferivo.
> Cio, i disagi della moglie con se stessa bisognerebbe chiedere a Francoff se ha avuto qualche sentore....


Io ci ho messo un bel po' a capire cosa non funzionava in lui.


----------



## Carola (4 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra l'amore Ipa?
> Non capisco perché ogni volta che parli di relazioni extra pensi che chi si sente abche ogni giorno si racconti storia di amore o altro
> Io non avrei mai accettato un rapporto come quello che tu hai chiesto al tuo amante. Perché lo trovò un rapporto senza umanità, uno sfogo fisico e basta.
> Ma vabenissimo se a entrambi va bene eh
> ...


Va bene tutto farfalla
Ma se sei sposata ti assicuro che il marito / molti e non comprenderebbe sta cosa
Comunque il mio ex amante la pensava come te è diventato il mio compagno eppure ancora sud at cosa ci scontriamo
X lui stavamo insieme da amanti
X me no

Se sei sposata e xdi più dividi la tua vita tutti i santi gg capisco certo l'amico ma condividere telefonate e tempo non uno con cui ci faccio del sesso e che sesso e X cui compro completini sexy anche no 

Io penso così


----------



## delfino curioso (4 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il perché è chiaro,ma non entra nel merito della mia disquisizione.
> Il messaggio che ha svelato tutto è arrivato giusto quando erano insieme,probabilmente è stato solo un tentativo,perché non era detto che il cell.capitasse per le mani a Franco,ma,è andata,forse,come sperava lui.
> Mentre ora Franco era a casa,non sono arrivati né messaggi,né telefonate,a quanto sappiamo.
> Stranamente,da quando Franco è partito,sono riiniziati i messaggini e le telefonate e sappiamo l'effetto che hanno avuto.
> ...


Io sposterei l'attenzione su un aspetto che ho commentato in un post precedente e non su quanto sia stata importante la relazione della moglie, mi pare sia durata un anno quindi sicuramente seria.
Mi sembra che al chiarimento avuto Franco sia stato correttissimo lasciando tempo sia a lui che alla moglie di riflettere sul futuro di coppia, ed è stato chiarissimo sul fatto che non voleva essere in competizione con nessuno.  
A quanto sembra la moglie ha da subito chiarito che credeva nel loro matrimonio e che voleva ricominciare.
Bene alla luce di queste premesse la moglie continua ad avere rapporti (telefonici) con l'amico, ma è corretta perché lo dice a Franco (soltanto a sua richiesta però.....), conserva la biancheria intima che non usava con il marito, anche in questo caso  la si capisce perché può essere stato un dimenticanza (e mica Franco può mai incazzarsi per una cosa del genere....... e che sarà mai).
Bohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Va bene tutto farfalla
> Ma se sei sposata ti assicuro che il marito / molti e non comprenderebbe sta cosa
> Comunque il mio ex amante la pensava come te è diventato il mio compagno eppure ancora sud at cosa ci scontriamo
> X lui stavamo insieme da amanti
> ...


MA non è che stai ore al telefono e togli tempo alla famiglia
Ma caxzo un messaggio non costa nulla.
Con i paletti degli orari del tempo ecc ecc ma io sono fatta così
Ma ripeto sono così con gli amici non potrei essere diversa con qualcuno a cui tengo. 
Boh a me sembra alla base di qualunque rapporto
Sarà che il sesso fine a se stesso mi interessa sempre molto relativamente


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra l'amore Ipa?
> Non capisco perché ogni volta che parli di relazioni extra pensi che chi si sente abche ogni giorno si racconti storia di amore o altro
> Io non avrei mai accettato un rapporto come quello che tu hai chiesto al tuo amante. Perché lo trovò un rapporto senza umanità, uno sfogo fisico e basta.
> Ma vabenissimo se a entrambi va bene eh
> ...



Resta anche per me un mistero il sesso senza una quantità variabile di coinvolgimento.

Prendo atto che esista, Ipa è una voce autorevole, immagino parli a ragion veduta, ho concluso che è un problema mio di incertezze sperimentali, come la faccenda della materia oscura dell' universo insomma  .


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è perché non ci credi tu o non vuoi crederci tu non esista chi si innamora.
> Esistono.


Mica l'ho mai messo in discussione. 

Semplicemente sono propensa a pensare che quando l'innamoramento viene utilizzato per giustificare e non per essere proattivi verso la propria vita, qualche questioncina che non riguarda propriamente l'amore si pone...

E in ogni caso, non è che essere innamorati renda meno egoisti e responsabili dell'infliggere un dolore a qualcuno che nemmeno sa di essere coinvolto. 

L'innamoramento, se vogliamo, è un plus che poco ha a che vedere con la chiarezza con il partner. 
E prima ancora con se stessi. 
Non è che innamorarsi è una sorta di patente per raccontare stronzate, diventare inabili mentalmente e affettivamente e non riuscire a salvaguardare un legame che, anche finito sto benedetto amore di cui tanti si riempiono la bocca, merita comunque rispetto. Se non altro per quel che è stato. 

E lo dico da traditrice questo. 

A parti invertite, se penso ad un ipotetico compagno che mi tradisse e che mi venisse a dire che è innamorato...beh, mi chiederei cosa cazzo me lo viene a dire. Sono cazzi suoi a quel punto. Questione che non mi riguarda più. Fine di ogni discorso. Non me lo tengo uno che patisce lo stare con me e fa fra l'altro patire anche se stesso e un'altra...un minchione alla fine dei conti. 
Non nutrirebbe il mio onore e la mia fierezza...e perderei stima di lui. 

Pur patendo. Non me ne andrei io. 
Manderei lui dall'amore rinnovato. 

Non me ne faccio niente di un partner che mi parla di innamoramento per una donna che nemmeno conosco. E molto probabilmente che non mi interesserebbe neanche conoscere. Perchè sarebbe molto probabilmente molto lontana da quel che sono io. E non perchè lei stronza e io illibata...ma perchè l'innamoramento deriva da uno stato di stupore di fronte al nuovo.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Resta anche per me un mistero il sesso senza una quantità variabile di coinvolgimento.
> 
> Prendo atto che esista, Ipa è una voce autorevole, immagino parli a ragion veduta, ho concluso che è un problema mio di incertezze sperimentali, come la faccenda della materia oscura dell' universo insomma  .


Per me non è un problema
È proprio un modo di vivere il sesso e le relazioni diversamente 
La butto sul ridere. Se tu fossi amico di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] e le scrivi lei ti risponde dopo due gg se va bene
Se scrivi a me probabilmente non passa un quarto d'ora. 
Ma qursto è un altro capitolo che mi è incomprensibile


----------



## delfino curioso (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Questo si . Non avrei neppure pensato sabato di dire giovedì che per me è finita . E per me lo è... a meno che lei mi dimostri il contrario e io capisca che ne vale la pena .


Questo doveva essere, per lei, chiaro dall'inizio e tu lo sei stato. Spero per te che tua moglie lo capisca al più presto, al momento pare di no.


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra l'amore Ipa?
> Non capisco perché ogni volta che parli di relazioni extra pensi che chi si sente abche ogni giorno si racconti storia di amore o altro
> Io non avrei mai accettato un rapporto come quello che tu hai chiesto al tuo amante. Perché lo trovò un rapporto senza umanità, uno sfogo fisico e basta.
> Ma vabenissimo se a entrambi va bene eh
> ...


Pensa che il mio ex amante lo sento anche adesso. Sono quella a cui confida cose. Sono restata comunque il rifugio in cui mettere tutta una serie di dolori. Dalla preoccupazione per la gatta sterilizzata alla nuova fiamma con cui non si trova...

Parlo di amore perchè è la giustificazione più usata per non dirsi chiaramente e senza alleggerimenti che si è semplicemente egoisti e ci si sta assumendo la responsabilità di infliggere dolore. Al proprio partner ufficiale e pure all'amante. Se perde l'equilibrio. 

E io penso che nelle relazioni assumersi le proprie responsabilità senza abbellirle con i fiocchetti sia la base. 
Quello che si infiocchetta...

Sono io che non sono capace di infiocchettare l'effimero, probabilmente. 
E semplicemente ritengo che non vorrei vicino chi infiocchetta l'effimero. 

Poi ognuno si tien vicino e cammina con chi più sente somigliante. Non c'è giusto e sbagliato secondo me. 
Basta sapere per poter prendere posizione.


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Resta anche per me un mistero il sesso senza una quantità variabile di coinvolgimento.
> 
> Prendo atto che esista, Ipa è una voce autorevole, immagino parli a ragion veduta, ho concluso che è un problema mio di incertezze sperimentali, come la faccenda della materia oscura dell' universo insomma  .


Non è senza coinvolgimento. 

E solo collocare il coinvolgimento. 
Dominarlo e non lasciarsene trasportare.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mica l'ho mai messo in discussione.
> 
> Semplicemente sono propensa a pensare che quando l'innamoramento viene utilizzato per giustificare e non per essere proattivi verso la propria vita, qualche questioncina che non riguarda propriamente l'amore si pone...
> 
> ...


Allora lo conosci :facepalm::mexican:.
Certo che il tradito vuole chiarezza.
Ma il più delle volte non lo può ottenere perché il traditore non ci capisce un cazzo di niente.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che il mio ex amante lo sento anche adesso. Sono quella a cui confida cose. Sono restata comunque il rifugio in cui mettere tutta una serie di dolori. Dalla preoccupazione per la gatta sterilizzata alla nuova fiamma con cui non si trova...
> 
> Parlo di amore perchè è la giustificazione più usata per non dirsi chiaramente e senza alleggerimenti che si è semplicemente egoisti e ci si sta assumendo la responsabilità di infliggere dolore. Al proprio partner ufficiale e pure all'amante. Se perde l'equilibrio.
> 
> ...


Ma su questo sono d'accordissimo con te.
Non capisco come collegare questo discorso al sentirsi o non sentirsi al di fuori del letto


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me non è un problema
> È proprio un modo di vivere il sesso e le relazioni diversamente
> La butto sul ridere. Se tu fossi amico di @_ipazia_ e le scrivi lei ti risponde dopo due gg se va bene
> Se scrivi a me probabilmente non passa un quarto d'ora.
> Ma qursto è un altro capitolo che mi è incomprensibile


Già...c'è chi fa in un modo e chi in un altro.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è senza coinvolgimento.
> 
> E solo collocare il coinvolgimento.
> Dominarlo e non lasciarsene trasportare.


E anche su questo conocordo
Ma anche questo cosa c'entra con il messaggiarsi?


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è senza coinvolgimento.
> 
> E solo collocare il coinvolgimento.
> Dominarlo e non lasciarsene trasportare.


Ecco, vedi !
Te lo dicevo io l'altra sera.


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, vedi !
> Te lo dicevo io l'altra sera.


Ma certo che sì. in quelle situazioni lo so benissimo. 

E lo faccio pure scientemente. 

Io so, e sapevo anche al tempo del mio amante, seppur fusa e fuori di testa come ero, che le sensazioni che sentivo riguardavano me. E non lui. 

E gli sono ancora adesso grata. Che si è offerto, e mi ha concesso di ritrovare parti di me, anche attraverso lui. 

Non gli ho mai mentito su questo. 

Sono piuttosto propensa a pensare che quando si tratta di tradimento, quello che viene chiamato innamoramento non riguardi tanto l'innamoramento verso l'amante quanto una sorta di riscoperta, o scoperta, di parti di sè attraverso l'altro che porta il nuovo e lo sconosciuto in un territorio che per un motivo o per l'altro o non viene più esplorato o non si ritiene esplorabile. 

Chiamare questo tipo di proiezioni innamoramento a me fa sorridere...ma tant'è. 

Non ho dati sottomano...ma credo che se si facesse una statistica sulla totalità di chi si è innamorato dell'amante forse il 5% lo era davvero e con quell'amante ha costruito una nuova relazione. 

I più o sono tornati nella relazione primaria, o hanno fatto saltare il banco e poi è saltata pure quella con l'amante, o hanno chiuso entrambe e sono ripartiti...


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma certo che sì. in quelle situazioni lo so benissimo.
> 
> E lo faccio pure scientemente.
> 
> ...


Questa è un dato interessante che mi risulta confermare una cosa, che riguarda il nostro comportamento etologico e che non sto qua a sciorinare per non tediare e andare ot.


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E anche su questo conocordo
> Ma anche questo cosa c'entra con il messaggiarsi?


Tuo marito ti ha scoperta. E io, da traditrice, mi imputerei almeno un certo grado di sprovveditudine in questo. E un segnale del fatto che ci sono cose che non sto governando come dovrei. 

Se questo stordito di amante che si è trovata le ha scritto in un momento in cui sapeva benissimo avrebbe rotto il cazzo, io lo farei volare fuori dalla finestra. 

Fatti i patti, tu mi costringi a fare qualcosa che io ti ho detto di non voler fare? 
Ti permetti di entrare in una parte di vita che non ti riguarda. Perchè sei l'amante. 

Ma uno così io lo eliminerei. 

Qualunque siano le sue motivazioni, è uno che è entrato dove non aveva il permesso di farlo. 

E il fatto che lei non prenda provvedimenti a riguardo, se la penso su di me, mi direbbe che non la persona che ho vicino non sa gestire situazioni che lei/lui stess* ha creato. 

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2017)

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] spiegami per favore


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> @_ipazia_ spiegami per favore


Sì.

dopo cena, con calma, mi metto e provo a essere più chiara.


----------



## Carola (4 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> MA non è che stai ore al telefono e togli tempo alla famiglia
> Ma caxzo un messaggio non costa nulla.
> Con i paletti degli orari del tempo ecc ecc ma io sono fatta così
> Ma ripeto sono così con gli amici non potrei essere diversa con qualcuno a cui tengo.
> ...


Anche A me interessa relativamente e deve esserci un'attrazione di testa il bello X se mi dice poco adesso a40 anni meno di prima 

Ma se fossi un marito tradito o moglie col cazzo mi interesserebbe come giustificazione che si tratta di rispetto ma col casso proprio

Ehhhh io ragiono così 

Se no sdoganiamo che la fedeltà non esiste che faremmo prima è morta lì senza tanti pipponi
Possiamo avete più interessi e più affetti in contemporanea ?
La risposta è ufficialmente SI!


----------



## Carola (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è senza coinvolgimento.
> 
> E solo collocare il coinvolgimento.
> Dominarlo e non lasciarsene trasportare.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche A me interessa relativamente e deve esserci un'attrazione di testa il bello X se mi dice poco adesso a40 anni meno di prima
> 
> Ma se fossi un marito tradito o moglie col cazzo mi interesserebbe come giustificazione che si tratta di rispetto ma col casso proprio
> 
> ...


Ma chi si giustifica? È come sono fatta io. Nessuna giustificazione 
Anche perché se mio marito mi tradusse per far sfogo al pisello con la prima che passa lo capirei molto meno


----------



## Carola (4 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me non è un problema
> È proprio un modo di vivere il sesso e le relazioni diversamente
> La butto sul ridere. Se tu fossi amico di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] e le scrivi lei ti risponde dopo due gg se va bene
> Se scrivi a me probabilmente non passa un quarto d'ora.
> Ma qursto è un altro capitolo che mi è incomprensibile


mio ex marito rispondeva dopo giorni che faccio lo accoppo ????

Si io sono come te farfalla 

Ma il dico se tu moglie mia rispondi al volo a quello che ti scopri e ti becco mi incazzo idem marito 

Ma scusate ma che è tutta  sta comprensione ?


----------



## Carola (4 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi si giustifica? È come sono fatta io. Nessuna giustificazione
> Anche perché se mio marito mi tradusse per far sfogo al pisello con la prima che passa lo capirei molto meno


Io invece capisco e perdonerei più facilm la scopata X una che a pelle ti prende una volta che una relazione duratura seria e con del sentimento !

Ma 1000 volte meglio la prima 

La seconda scusate ma significa che L amore X "L avente diritto " si è trasformato in tiepido affetto
Poi raccontiamocela  come vogliamo X restare lì dove tutto sommato sappiamo starci bene nonostante tutto


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora lo conosci :facepalm::mexican:.
> Certo che il tradito vuole chiarezza.
> Ma il più delle volte non lo può ottenere perché il traditore non ci capisce un cazzo di niente.


Probabilmente sono sempre talmente innamorata da non distinguerlo come stato straordinario :carneval:

Seriamente...certo che conosco lo stupore di fronte al nuovo. Subisco per certi versi il fascino dello sconosciuto...da giovane lo subivo ancora di più, visto che lo ricercavo attivamente...

Ma ho sempre saputo che era un qualcosa che riguardava me, non l'altro. 
In quello stato di stupore non è l'altro che si vede. Secondo me. 

Si vedono immagini, fantasie, parti di sè. Proiettate sull'altro. E di quelle si gode. Insieme ad un altro che sta vivendo lo stesso stato. 

Alberoni lo definiva movimento collettivo a due...

Certo è che le descrizioni splendenti, tanto da essere abbaglianti l'intelletto che sento e che ho letto...a me sembrano rigurgiti di favole per bambini...E attaccamento a immagini ideali interne, più che esterne. 

Sicuramente un traditore che a me venisse a raccontare che è "giustificato" perchè era innamorato se gli va bene gli scoppio a ridere in faccia se gli va male...non te lo dico :carneval:

Non riconoscere questa differenza...sti cazzi...dai...

Il traditore non capisce un cazzo di niente, il più delle volte perchè si racconta stronzate. Per non dirsi che sta facendo lo stronzo. Non so se mi spiego. 
Se partisse, prima di scopare, dall'assunto che sta agendo sotto l'impulso del proprio egoismo e che di quello è responsabile, senza nessun tipo di giustificazione sentimentale ad alleggerire il conto...sono piuttosto convinta che sarebbero molti di più i traditori che, come me, sembrerebbero cinici e disillusi, ma semplicemente non si raccontano la storia dell'orso per soddisfare i loro bisogni/desideri/capricci o quel che è.


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Quoto


Ecco un'altra che ci riesce facile....


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> mio ex marito rispondeva dopo giorni che faccio lo accoppo ????
> 
> Si io sono come te farfalla
> 
> ...


Ma certo che mi incazzo figurati


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io invece capisco e perdonerei più facilm la scopata X una che a pelle ti prende una volta che una relazione duratura seria e con del sentimento !
> 
> Ma 1000 volte meglio la prima
> 
> ...


Perché tra la scopata di una notte e l'amore ci sono mille sfumature ma a quanto pare le vedo solo io


----------



## trilobita (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Porto un'altra prospettiva.
> 
> Come ho raccontato più volte, ho avuto un amante nella mia vecchia relazione.
> 
> ...


Ultimo tentativo.
Il mio ero un discorso,fuori dalla vicenda in questione,incentrato sulle peculiarità del tizio.
Chiaro che quello che ha fatto è direttamente collegato all'accondiscendenza della moglie di Franco.
Non volevo ricercare colpe,responsabilità di nessuno.
Solo,credo,nei suoi panni innamorato perso di lei,pur di non perderla avrei fatto il diavolo a quattro,sapendo di poterlo fare,mess.telefonate fiori,che ne so,oppure la tattica del no contact,per acuire il senso della mancanza.
Questo invece sembra proprio abbia studiato il momento topico in cui i suoi segnali sarebbero stati decisivi...
Io,me tapino,volevo rimarcare solo questo,che nulla collega a quanto detto qui dopo.
Ma,visto che era un mio ragionamento avulso dal procedere di questa vicenda,fate come non avessi scritto nulla.
Credo che il sonno mi accoglierà comunque anche stanotte....


----------



## mistral (4 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Pour parler....non c'entra molto ma....
> Quello stronzo sa giocare bene le proprie carte,niente da dire,dal messaggino scardinatore agli ultimi messaggi di richiamo,sta facendo andare la barca proprio dove si era prefisso,un gioco sporco,ma redditizio,per lui.
> Peccato che chi è coinvolto non abbia mai chiesto di giocare,è questo,ragionandoci,che mi manda ai pazzi.....
> Se non doveste ricomporvi,mi dispiacerebbe molto per te,perché,nonostante sia un ing.non lo meriti e sei una brava persona,ma mi girerebbero davvero i coglioni sapere che lo stronzo ha raggiunto il suo obbiettivo...


Ma quindi ritieni che anche l'amante di tua moglie abbia raggiunto un obbiettivo?
Quindi tu facendole le valige hai permesso la vittoria facile di lui?
Io credo che la moglie di francoff sia adulta e spero che le scelte le faccia basandosi su se stessa e non sulle mosse "astute"dell'amante.
In queste storie non vince nessuno.Non saprei quanto per l'amante sarebbe una vittoria avere accanto una donna che prova rimorso ed ha un passato,una vita e dei figli con un uomo che ha amato e che non ha fatto nulla di male per ricevere da lei la mazzata del tradimento.Si fa già fatica a lasciare se ci sono gravi condizioni e patimenti che si subiscono dall'altro,figuriamoci se lo si fa per le farfalle nello stomaco passando sul cadavere inerme del marito.


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Va bene tutto farfalla
> Ma se sei sposata ti assicuro che il marito / molti e non comprenderebbe sta cosa
> Comunque il mio ex amante la pensava come te è diventato il mio compagno eppure ancora sud at cosa ci scontriamo
> X lui stavamo insieme da amanti
> ...


Insomma....uno cosi si chiama: scopamico,trombamico,concubino(nel senso della promiscuità della condivisione del privato ,sottratto alla "famiglia" o elaborato al di fuori di essa); poi ci posso pure passare le ore al telefono se ritengo di trovare conforto, comprensione, aiuto....Ma....allora, che ci sta a fare il marito? E perché non lo si lascia?
Vale anche per le mogli....eh!


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2017)

Ho fatto spesa ora doccia ed esco a cena da ' Anna e Paolo ' poi a " Cafe' Panorama " per concludere la serata . Cielo stellato temperatura percepita tipo in maggio a casa  ....alla fine basta poco per stare un po' in pace . Con lei ho parlato sia ieri che oggi solo con i ragazzi . Questo per farle percepire e capire che il mio distacco emotivo e iniziato . Ciao


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ho fatto spesa ora doccia ed esco a cena da ' Anna e Paolo ' poi a " Cafe' Panorama " per concludere la serata . Cielo stellato temperatura percepita tipo in maggio a casa  ....alla fine basta poco per stare un po' in pace . Con lei ho parlato sia ieri che oggi solo con i ragazzi . Questo per farle percepire e capire che il mio distacco emotivo e iniziato . Ciao


L'importante è che tu sia in pace con te stesso.....continuo a pensare che la lontananza (anche se era la consuetudine per voi) , venga vissuta diversamente,come è inevitabile, e metta in risalto i contorni e gli obiettivi. Lo dico a te ma capisco la tensione e l'emotività del momento. Come dici però il nostro cervello non deve e non può essere monopolizzato  da unico pensiero; e la serata che ti appresti a vivere, come dici servirà a distogliere il dolore che, tutto sommato non è di un malato terminale, ma costituisce l'aspetto contingente e transitorio all'interno di una situazione in cui è dato ancora decidere e, questo non è poco!    Per  stemperare , citando ia famosa canzone  che comunque dice una cosa vera : La lontananza sai è come il vento.....e : Che sarà sarà....
Nel senso che recuperare un poco di leggerezza e di distacco mentale , serve.


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2017)

stany ha detto:


> L'importante è che tu sia in pace con te stesso.....continuo a pensare che la lontananza (anche se era la consuetudine per voi) , venga vissuta diversamente,come è inevitabile, e metta in risalto i contorni e gli obiettivi. Lo dico a te ma capisco la tensione e l'emotività del momento. Come dici però il nostro cervello non deve e non può essere monopolizzato  da unico pensiero; e la serata che ti appresti a vivere, come dici servirà a distogliere il dolore che, tutto sommato non è di un malato terminale, ma costituisce l'aspetto contingente e transitorio all'interno di una situazione in cui è dato ancora decidere e, questo non è poco!    Per  stemperare , citando ia famosa canzone  che comunque dice una cosa vera : La lontananza sai è come il vento.....e : Che sarà sarà....
> Nel senso che recuperare un poco di leggerezza e di distacco mentale , serve.


Per non farmi mancare nulla domani vado a fare il turista a Ceuta


----------



## trilobita (4 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma quindi ritieni che anche l'amante di tua moglie abbia raggiunto un obbiettivo?
> Quindi tu facendole le valige hai permesso la vittoria facile di lui?
> Io credo che la moglie di francoff sia adulta e spero che le scelte le faccia basandosi su se stessa e non sulle mosse "astute"dell'amante.
> In queste storie non vince nessuno.Non saprei quanto per l'amante sarebbe una vittoria avere accanto una donna che prova rimorso ed ha un passato,una vita e dei figli con un uomo che ha amato e che non ha fatto nulla di male per ricevere da lei la mazzata del tradimento.Si fa già fatica a lasciare se ci sono gravi condizioni e patimenti che si subiscono dall'altro,figuriamoci se lo si fa per le farfalle nello stomaco passando sul cadavere inerme del marito.


Per quanto riguarda la mia EX-moglie,l'obbiettivo non l'ha raggiunto lui,ma lei.
Lui era la figura a lungo desiderata da lei,rientrava semplicemente nei canoni,io in quello scostamento non sono mai stato compreso,quindi era inevitabile.
Le valigie gliele ho,metaforicamente fatte io,ma in realtà era un po' che il suo sguardo tradiva il pensiero,io ho solo tradotto in realtà ciò che per lei era troppo pesante da attuare.
Ora,mi viene difficile dire quello che sto ripetendo,vedo invano,da mezza giornata,ma,il mio discorso era focalizzato sul personaggio e il suo modus agendi,non su lei e il matrimonio in ballo.
Se innamorato,penso preferisca una compagna con rimorso che un'amante che continua a far sesso e vivere con il marito,ma,ripeto,non era questo che volevo sottolineare,maledetto me....


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è senza coinvolgimento.
> 
> E solo collocare il coinvolgimento.
> Dominarlo e non lasciarsene trasportare.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la mia EX-moglie,l'obbiettivo non l'ha raggiunto lui,ma lei.
> Lui era la figura a lungo desiderata da lei,rientrava semplicemente nei canoni,io in quello scostamento non sono mai stato compreso,quindi era inevitabile.
> Le valigie gliele ho,metaforicamente fatte io,ma in realtà era un po' che il suo sguardo tradiva il pensiero,io ho solo tradotto in realtà ciò che per lei era troppo pesante da attuare.
> Ora,mi viene difficile dire quello che sto ripetendo,vedo invano,da mezza giornata,ma,il mio discorso era focalizzato sul personaggio e il suo modus agendi,non su lei e il matrimonio in ballo.
> Se innamorato,penso preferisca una compagna con rimorso che un'amante che continua a far sesso e vivere con il marito,ma,ripeto,non era questo che volevo sottolineare,maledetto me....


Adesso è chiaro.


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma certo che sì. in quelle situazioni lo so benissimo.
> 
> E lo faccio pure scientemente.
> 
> ...


Prendere solo il piacere, l'innammoramento lo lascio a chi ne ha bisogno.


----------



## trilobita (4 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso è chiaro.


Bru,era chiaro anche prima caxxo,non sono Ipazia.È che voi partite in tromba,ecco il solito Trilo con una delle sue uscite estemporanee.....


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ultimo tentativo.
> Il mio ero un discorso,fuori dalla vicenda in questione,incentrato sulle peculiarità del tizio.
> Chiaro che quello che ha fatto è direttamente collegato all'accondiscendenza della moglie di Franco.
> Non volevo ricercare colpe,responsabilità di nessuno.
> ...


Vediamo se ho capito quello che intendevi...

Stai dicendo che secondo te il tipo sta scientemente manipolando la moglie di francoff? 
Che è strategico e poco spontaneo?


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> @_ipazia_ spiegami per favore


Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi, e se ho capito cosa mi stai chiedendo. 

Io vedo l'esterno alla coppia come una concessione a me. 
Da che ho ricordi, la mia percezione è sempre stata questa. 

Quindi il tradimento, per me, riguarda da un lato il tradire me, non concedendomi un qualcosa di cui ho bisogno per mantenere viva una parte che è essenziale e dall'altro un tradire l'altro mentendo, tradendo così anche il mio onore. 

Da questa visione, credo di aver declinato la questione dei compartimenti stagni (senza rendermi conto delle implicazioni, ma è un'altra storia): il punto primo dei compartimenti stagni è la protezione del compagno della relazione ufficiale. 

Protezione che nei fatti è non coinvolgere qualcuno in una questione che è soltanto mia. E quindi saper ben dissimulare oltre che separare. Non farsi beccare in soldoni. E smazzarmi a cazzi miei la parte di me stronza, cattiva, egoista ma essenziale alla mia vitalità. 

Se il compartimento stagno non funziona, le conseguenze sull'altro sono dolore. Inflitto da me. 
Di cui sono responsabile. E lo sono perchè io, con le mie decisioni, ho preso il limite dell'altro (un terzo non voluto) e l'ho demolito senza nessuna consensualità e senza nessun tipo di percorso attorno al limite. 

Mia responsabilità sarebbe aver cura del dolore. Se mi venisse permesso. 
E non è detto. 

Per usare il dolore fisico, che chiarisce sempre, lasciare che il terzo si insinui senza dominio, sarebbe come versargli addosso una pentola di acqua bollente, al compagno intendo. 

Continuare a tenere aperti i contatti con il terzo, significherebbe alcune cose per me, su cui non mi dilungo, ma significherebbe che, anzichè cercare un balsamo per lenire la scottatura che ho provocato, prenderei in mano un pentolino di acqua altrettanto bollente da versare lentamente lungo tutta la scottatura. 
Rinnovando quasi scientificamente il dolore della prima bruciatura. 

Per come la vedo io, se tradisci e non hai dominato la situazione (e mi sembra il caso della moglie di franco) non hai molte strade...o prendi posizione e responsabilità nella relazione ufficiale e ti fai carico della bruciatura spargendoci balsamo e avendo cura dell'altro. 

O lasci che l'altro si curi da solo la sua scottatura e te ne vai per i cazzi tuoi. 

Ondivagare lì in mezzo è semplicemente inconcludente. E inutilmente doloroso. 

Certo che significa aver chiara la propria immagine senza raccontarsi storie per alleggerire il carico. E le storie di innamoramento sono un modo per farsi lo sconto. 
Che essere innamorati in ogni caso non fornisce nessun permesso speciale ai versamenti di acqua bollente. Anzi...dovrebbe acuire la delicatezza verso chi ci si sta già lasciando per certi versi alle spalle. 

Probabilmente, mi faceva notare G., il mio conoscermi come traditrice, non mi ha mai messa nella situazione di vedermi nuova ai miei occhi. 
Non aver mai pensato che a me non sarebbe mai successo di tradire, mi ha messa nella condizione di essere per certi versi più lucida e pragmatica di chi ha sempre creduto di se stesso un qualcosa contro cui ha sbattuto il naso senza avere altri giri mentali da fare se non le emozioni e l'innamoramento. 

Non lo so bene...ha probabilmente ragione G. quando dice che se ti trovi davanti un te egoista e stronzo e cattivo avendo sempre pensato di te che non lo saresti mai stato, tanto da addirittura prometterlo, ti sbarelli mica male. 

Era questo che chiedevi?


----------



## trilobita (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vediamo se ho capito quello che intendevi...
> 
> Stai dicendo che secondo te il tipo sta scientemente manipolando la moglie di francoff?
> Che è strategico e poco spontaneo?


No,si.
La moglie non si fa manipolare,acconsente e basta.
Si,strategico sicuro,poco spontaneo non lo so,magari a lui viene spontaneo muoversi in questo modo.
Io,nell'enfasi ho commesso parecchie cazzate,fatto che attribuisco alla giovane età e alla poca lucidità.
Questo sembra muoversi secondo la logica un colpo,un centro,molto bravo,non vi è alcun dubbio.
Finora,ogni sua azione ha prodotto un risultato utile al suo intento finale.
Questo è oggettivo.....
Comunque se non è una competizione ci assomiglia molto.
Purtroppo è a senso unico,perché Franco,giustamente,non accetta un approccio al problema in questi termini,mentre il personaggio si sta muovendo in base agli eventi quotidiani della famiglia,proprio come in una competizione.
Questo situazione chiaramente è frutto del non saper gestire le conseguenze del proprio agito della moglie.
In questo vedo corretta la decisione di Franco di bloccare il tentativo di recupero.
Chiaro che se il personaggio non ha l'appoggio della moglie,può fare qualsiasi azione,ma non avrebbe alcun riscontro......
Tutto questo per risponderti,ma con il mio post iniziale non volevo addentrarmi in questo contesto,semplicemente ero stupito della lucidità con cui si muoveva il personaggio....punto.


----------



## Carola (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma certo che sì. in quelle situazioni lo so benissimo.
> 
> E lo faccio pure scientemente.
> 
> ...


Rientro in un 5%


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Rientro in un 5%


Sei rara


----------



## Carola (4 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco un'altra che ci riesce facile....


Inizialmente si ci riuscivo 

Poi no e si vede come è finita 

Credo di essere stata coerente boh 

Vedremo .


----------



## Carola (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sei rara


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi, e se ho capito cosa mi stai chiedendo.
> 
> Io vedo l'esterno alla coppia come una concessione a me.
> Da che ho ricordi, la mia percezione è sempre stata questa.
> ...


No 
Perché questo lo condivido se parliamo del dopo
Ero partita con il fatto di messaggiarsi o chiamarsi durante la relazione e avevo capito che per te tutto questo contorno serve a mascherare una storia di sesso con un interesse , innamoramento ecc ecc
E non ti seguivo in questo discorso 
Ribadendo che per me è fondamentale sentire le persone a cui tengo figuriamoci qualcuno con cui divido la mia intimità e che tutto questo non c'entra con l'amore.


----------



## Carola (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi, e se ho capito cosa mi stai chiedendo.
> 
> Io vedo l'esterno alla coppia come una concessione a me.
> Da che ho ricordi, la mia percezione è sempre stata questa.
> ...


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,si.
> La moglie non si fa manipolare,acconsente e basta.
> Si,strategico sicuro,poco spontaneo non lo so,magari a lui viene spontaneo muoversi in questo modo.
> Io,nell'enfasi ho commesso parecchie cazzate,fatto che attribuisco alla giovane età e alla poca lucidità.
> ...


Adesso ho capito meglio. Grazie 

Lui è uno stronzo. 
Non so se strategico o che altro. 

Come dicevo nell'altro post in cui ti avevo quotato, se un mio amante si fosse permesso di mandarmi un messaggio nel modo in cui l'ha fatto questo tipo qua, non ne sarebbe uscito con le ossa intere. 
E mi sarei fatta due domande su me stessa, sulla mia scelta dell'amante. 

Ecco perchè citavo come avessi palettato il mio ex amante...perchè messi i paletti chiari, anche disillusi e crudi e ruvidi se vogliamo, se li avesse attraversati senza il mio consenso io avrei avuto parametri per valutare la situazione. Una traduzione dell'armare il campo per essere avvisati in caso di sconfinamento non visto.  

Che in soldoni è, se so che percorso ho fatto, sono anche in grado di andare a ripescare gli errori e correggerli. 

Mi era piaciuta, sinceramente, la modalità con cui la moglie di francoff sembrava aver preso in mano la situazione, senza farsi sconti. 

La questione dei messaggi nuovi la fa cadere...

In questi termini non vedo tanto l'altro. Che per i miei parametri è già stato eletto a stronzo. E sarebbe stato defenestrato in quell'occasione come amante. Ecco perchè non ti seguivo nel ragionamento su di lui. Il comportamento di lui, a me dice della moglie di franco, non so se mi spiego. 
Vedo lei come colei che dovrebbe dominare. Ma probabilmente sono rigida in questa visione...e non tutti dominano la situazione ma se ne lasciano invece fagocitare perdendo di lucidità, come se non avessero parametri per posizionarsi. 

Probabilmente, come mi faceva notare G., io ho sempre avuto terzi ragionandoci in partenza, partendo dal presupposto che io ero una protagonista e non una che si trovava proiettata in una situazione come se caduta dentro per caso, portata da chissà quale alchimia o magia.
 Tanto che ho sempre stabilito patti chiari. 
Sia quando ero io ad avere l'amante, sia quando sono stata amante.


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No
> Perché questo lo condivido se parliamo del dopo
> Ero partita con il fatto di messaggiarsi o chiamarsi durante la relazione e avevo capito che per te tutto questo contorno serve a mascherare una storia di sesso con un interesse , innamoramento ecc ecc
> E non ti seguivo in questo discorso
> Ribadendo che per me è fondamentale sentire le persone a cui tengo figuriamoci qualcuno con cui divido la mia intimità e che tutto questo non c'entra con l'amore.


Non ci eravamo capite allora. 

Io semplicemente blind(av)o il campo prima. E lo so che posso sembrare ruvida, in quello che ho detto. 

Ma per come la vedo io, il sentirsi, se sono la parte impegnata deve assolutamente essere regolamentato da me. Io scelgo i momenti perchè non diventino casino. 

Ed è tutela pure dell'amante. Che se mi scrive mentre io sono col mio compagno, non lo cago. Mentre se ci sentiamo attenzione ne voglio comunque dare. 

Semplicemente ci tengo a dirigere la questione. Il mio ex amante era single per esempio. Lui avrebbe potuto scrivermi in ogni momento. Io no. E certi momenti erano off limit per lui. Il week end per esempio. O la sera. O momenti particolari. Ma siccome lui non poteva sapere, lo guidavo io, facendomi sentire io. 

E questo per chiarezza l'ho sempre dichiarato fin dall'inizio. 

E quando io sono stata amante, non ho mai scritto. Per rispetto alla vita dell'altro. 

Il mio ex amante lo sento pure adesso. G. lo sa. E sa esattamente chi è. Il mio ex amante sa di G. (e ci si era pure offeso al tempo) e sa che la nostra relazione adesso è di altro tipo da quando eravamo amanti. 

Boh..a me sembra il minimo stabilire i confini...serve a non sconfinare. Specialmente in situazioni scabrose come queste. 

Come dicevo a trilo, se il mio amante mi avesse messaggiata come quello della moglie di franco, lo avrei defenestrato. Perchè avrebbe invaso un campo a cui lui non apparteneva. E in quel messaggio fra l'altro, ci vedo tutto fuorchè rispetto e affetto. E questo lo dico come amante. Non mi sarei mai permessa di fare una roba come quella che ha fatto il tipo. Per rispetto e affetto. Anche se i maschi di cui ero amante per me erano toy...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ci eravamo capite allora.
> 
> Io semplicemente blind(av)o il campo prima. E lo so che posso sembrare ruvida, in quello che ho detto.
> 
> ...


Ok non ci eravamo capite. Concordo su questo. La tutela dei reciproci compagni arriva sempre prima anche per me 
Mi ha sviato il discorso sull'innamoramento che sembrava collegato al sentirsi


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


>


non vedo bene la faccina...è triste?


----------



## trilobita (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> non vedo bene la faccina...è triste?


Si,ha perso il suo cd di Battiato,poverina.....


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok non ci eravamo capite. Concordo su questo. La tutela dei reciproci compagni arriva sempre prima anche per me
> Mi ha sviato il discorso sull'innamoramento che sembrava collegato al sentirsi


L'avevo messo dentro perchè usare l'innamoramento per scusare la non tutela e cura nè di se stessi nè del compagno lo trovo veramente brutto. 

E penso che l'innamoramento venga spesso usato per coprire questioni che riguardano tutt'altro. 

Se fossi innamorata, molto probabilmente, non messaggerei nè con l'amante nè con il marito. 
Mi metterei bella riparata da qualche parte a cercare di capire che cazzo fare, cercando di fare il meno danni possibile, visti quelli già fatti. 

Ma dubito fortemente che il motore del tradimento sia l'innamoramento...se non nella minoranza dei casi. 
Ed in ogni caso l'innamoramento è un qualcosa di assolutamente gestibile, se lo si vuol fare. 
Usarlo per pararsi il culo e non dire che semplicemente ci si vuol concedere quel piacere ammantandolo di un qualcosa ritenuto nobile mi fa anche fastidio. 

Il sentirsi si collega nel momento in cui, con la scusa dell'innamoramento, non prendo posizione interrompendo quel che ho deciso di interrompere. 

E la scusa, fra l'altro, ed è qui la parte veramente da brivido blu, è raccontata a se stessi...per continuare a girare a largo dal dirsi che c'è qualcosa che proprio non è al suo posto.


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Si,ha perso il suo cd di Battiato,poverina.....


mi stai prendendo in giro che mi piace battiato? (è una battuta?)

Ma hai visto il 3d che ti ho dedicato a proposito di musica????


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ho fatto spesa ora doccia ed esco a cena da ' Anna e Paolo ' poi a " Cafe' Panorama " per concludere la serata . Cielo stellato temperatura percepita tipo in maggio a casa  ....alla fine basta poco per stare un po' in pace . Con lei ho parlato sia ieri che oggi solo con i ragazzi . Questo per farle percepire e capire che il mio distacco emotivo e iniziato . Ciao





francoff ha detto:


> Per non farmi mancare nulla domani vado a fare il turista a Ceuta


Bravo! Fai bene a fare cose che ti rinnovano sensazioni di pace...


----------



## trilobita (4 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi stai prendendo in giro che mi piace battiato? (è una battuta?)
> 
> Ma hai visto il 3d che ti ho dedicato a proposito di musica????


Noooo,quale?Dove?Ma qui nel confessionale o dove?
Si,era una battuta,sigh!
Essendo un musico,i cantautori li vedo più come poeti che musicisti.
Da giovane bocia,romantico e futuro cornuto,amavo Battisti,quindi vedi che la predestinazione esiste.
Ciancio alle bande,dov'è il MIO 3d?


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Noooo,quale?Dove?Ma qui nel confessionale o dove?
> Si,era una battuta,sigh!
> Essendo un musico,i cantautori li vedo più come poeti che musicisti.
> Da giovane bocia,romantico e futuro cornuto,amavo Battisti,quindi vedi che la predestinazione esiste.
> Ciancio alle bande,dov'è il MIO 3d?


qui!!!(distratto, sappi che ci avevo messo impegno e tu manco vedi...uff:incazzato:...)

La vedo anche io quella differenza..poeti e musicisti...comunque. 
Ma non essendo una musica sono grezza...ecco. 

I testi di Battiato però mi piacciono molto, non tutti...ma alcuni sono veramente molto, molto belli ed evocativi...Battisti invece l'ho sempre considerato sdolcinato...preferivo De andrè, Guccini, Gaber, fin da adolescente


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi stai prendendo in giro che mi piace battiato? (è una battuta?)
> 
> Ma hai visto il 3d che ti ho dedicato a proposito di musica????


Anche a me Battiato piace, da Sempre.


----------



## trilobita (5 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> qui!!!(distratto, sappi che ci avevo messo impegno e tu manco vedi...uff:incazzato:...)
> 
> La vedo anche io quella differenza..poeti e musicisti...comunque.
> Ma non essendo una musica sono grezza...ecco.
> ...


Trovato e risposto


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Anche a me Battiato piace, da Sempre.


Anche a G. 

E' stata una delle passerelle fra noi...alcuni testi


----------



## trilobita (5 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> qui!!!(distratto, sappi che ci avevo messo impegno e tu manco vedi...uff:incazzato:...)
> 
> La vedo anche io quella differenza..poeti e musicisti...comunque.
> Ma non essendo una musica sono grezza...ecco.
> ...


Beh,io da adolescente mi struggevo guardando il tempo delle mele e la prima cosa che guardavo in una femmina era la bocca e mi chiedevo come sarebbe stato baciarla,vedi un po' se non dovevo ascoltare Battisti...
Non è che adesso sia cambiato molto,ancora la prima cosa che guardo in una femmina è la bocca,ma sono cambiate le domande che mi pongo...


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche a G.
> 
> E' stata una delle passerelle fra noi...alcuni testi


Cosa sono le passerelle?


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> *Beh,io da adolescente mi struggevo guardando il tempo delle mele* e la prima cosa che guardavo in una femmina era la bocca e mi chiedevo come sarebbe stato baciarla,vedi un po' se non dovevo ascoltare Battisti...
> Non è che adesso sia cambiato molto,ancora la prima cosa che guardo in una femmina è la bocca,ma sono cambiate le domande che mi pongo...


Eh la Marceau.....


----------



## Carola (5 Marzo 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Insomma....uno cosi si chiama: scopamico,trombamico,concubino(nel senso della promiscuità della condivisione del privato ,sottratto alla "famiglia" o elaborato al di fuori di essa); poi ci posso pure passare le ore al telefono se ritengo di trovare conforto, comprensione, aiuto....Ma....allora, che ci sta a fare il marito? E perché non lo si lascia?
> Vale anche per le mogli....eh!


È ciò che dico io


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa sono le passerelle?


Attraversamenti... 

Quando si va in posti sconosciuti, magari anche spaventevoli, quando cade il linguaggio conosciuto e serve rifarne uno nuovo ma serve anche riuscire a capirsi pur non andando bene il vecchio e non essendo ancora nato il nuovo...ecco..le passerelle sono modi del comunicare in assenza di comunicare conosciuto...spazi neutri dell'incontro e della conoscenza... 

Oltre che condivisione di basi antiche che si scoprono comuni


----------



## Carola (5 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> non vedo bene la faccina...è triste?


Ho sbagliato faccina 

No non sono triste 
Chiaramente sono nel pieno della burrasca ma convinta e tanto della scelta fatta 
E dell ' uomo che ho accanto sempre di più .


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Beh,io da adolescente mi struggevo guardando il tempo delle mele e la prima cosa che guardavo in una femmina era la bocca e mi chiedevo come sarebbe stato baciarla,vedi un po' se non dovevo ascoltare Battisti...
> Non è che adesso sia cambiato molto,ancora la prima cosa che guardo in una femmina è la bocca,ma sono cambiate le domande che mi pongo...


Pensa che io leggevo Stephen King e Asimov....

Ed essendo stata nuotatrice agonista,  coi maschi mi ci allenavo...ma ho sempre apprezzato i bei cui e le menti resistenti alla fatica. 
Oltre che curiose di quel che non si vede


----------



## Carola (5 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi stai prendendo in giro che mi piace battiato? (è una battuta?)
> 
> Ma hai visto il 3d che ti ho dedicato a proposito di musica????


Adoro Battuato e snche mio figlio lo adora ))


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato faccina
> 
> No non sono triste
> Chiaramente sono nel pieno della burrasca ma convinta e tanto della scelta fatta
> E dell ' uomo che ho accanto sempre di più .


:rotfl:

Bello...forse sei sempre più convinta e confidente anche in te


----------



## Carola (5 Marzo 2017)

[


E la scusa, fra l'altro, ed è qui la parte veramente da brivido blu, è raccontata a se stessi...per continuare a girare a largo dal dirsi che c'è qualcosa che proprio non è al suo posto.[/QUOTE]


Proprio così !


----------



## Carola (5 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Bello...forse sei sempre più convinta e confidente anche in te


Si ci hai preso .
Finalmente dico io


----------



## trilobita (5 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Adoro Battuato e snche mio figlio lo adora ))


Beh,Battuato piace anche a me,non si discute,soprattutto per la semplicità dei suoi testi....


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Si ci hai preso .
> *Finalmente dico io*


E' liberatorio...


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Beh,Battuato piace anche a me,non si discute,soprattutto per la *semplicità* dei suoi testi....


...a me sembrano multidimensionali...come una doppia spirale...

questa mi sembra buona, un po' per tutti...ho sempre pensato fosse una dedica dolce per se stessi...

auguro una notte con sogni sereni a tutti


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'avevo messo dentro perchè usare l'innamoramento per scusare la non tutela e cura nè di se stessi nè del compagno lo trovo veramente brutto.
> 
> E penso che l'innamoramento venga spesso usato per coprire questioni che riguardano tutt'altro.
> 
> ...


Quoto
Soprattutto il fatto che mi metterei da parte per  capire


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,si.
> La moglie non si fa manipolare,acconsente e basta.
> Si,strategico sicuro,poco spontaneo non lo so,magari a lui viene spontaneo muoversi in questo modo.
> Io,nell'enfasi ho commesso parecchie cazzate,fatto che attribuisco alla giovane età e alla poca lucidità.
> ...


Ma l'intento l'hai deciso tu.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'avevo messo dentro perchè usare l'innamoramento per scusare la non tutela e cura nè di se stessi nè del compagno lo trovo veramente brutto.
> 
> E penso che l'innamoramento venga spesso usato per coprire questioni che riguardano tutt'altro.
> 
> ...


Ma non c'è bisogno di chiarire. Solo un* deficiente potrebbe mandare messaggi in momenti non sicuri.
È chiaro che se una persona è impegnata in quella situazione vuole stare finché vuole e creare problemi è da imbecilli.


----------



## trilobita (5 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma l'intento l'hai deciso tu.


Tu dici?
In effetti è così,magari voleva solo convincerla a comprare un paio di scarpe al suo negozio....
Sono così abituato alla malafede che vedo cattive intenzioni dappertutto,anche dove palesemente non ci sono.
In quel caso basterà che la moglie compri queste benedette scarpe e  così finiranno  le proposte d'acquisto tramite sms o telefonata...


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> In effetti è così,magari voleva solo convincerla a comprare un paio di scarpe al suo negozio....
> Sono così abituato alla malafede che vedo cattive intenzioni dappertutto,anche dove palesemente non ci sono.
> In quel caso basterà che la moglie compri queste benedette scarpe e  così finiranno  le proposte d'acquisto tramite sms o telefonata...


Dissacrante,sarcastica, lapidaria,definitiva......


----------



## ologramma (5 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che io leggevo Stephen King e Asimov....
> 
> Ed essendo stata nuotatrice agonista,  coi maschi mi ci allenavo...ma ho sempre apprezzato i bei cui e le menti resistenti alla fatica.
> Oltre che curiose di quel che non si vede


 .
se per *cui* intendo *cu.i* e dato che frequento anche io la piscina se ne vedono di bei fondoschiena femminili , ma nache tu non devi essere maluccio dato che chi fa o faceva agonistica ha un bel profilo per fendere l'acqua , ricordo che ad altri compagni di corsia se ne facevano di commenti pensa a quelle con un profilo , delle curve intendo , quando facevano rana gli dicevo. complimenti il tuo fisico sembra che voli in acqua , era sottinteso che io invece pensavo ai un c..o che è un amore


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Marzo 2017)

Una relazione clandestina piace anche perchè disegna un luogo, simile a una scena teatrale, dove le azioni provocano forti emozioni ma non hanno conseguenze pratiche. Come in teatro, appunto, dove spari e nessuno muore, muori e poi ti rialzi e vai al bar, e per restare in tema, ti innamori e non devi dare una risposta all'esigenza, tua o dell'altro o di entrambi, di trasformare il tuo sentimento in una vita in comune.
La fine della clandestinità cambia tutto: spari e il colpito muore, muori e resti morto, ti innamori e devi dare una risposta all'esigenza, tua o dell'altro o di entrambi, di trasformare il tuo sentimento in una vita in comune.

Dal racconto di [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] sembra (ripeto sembra) di capire che le cose siano andate più o meno così. La relazione di sua moglie è stata lunga, il legame non superficiale. A lungo andare, tra i due amanti ha cominciato a emergere il tema: usciamo dalla scena teatrale, trasformiamo la nostra relazione clandestina in una vita in comune. Probabile che a premere sia stato l'uomo (del quale non si sa, o forse mi è sfuggito, se abbia famiglia). Non si sa che reazione abbia avuto la donna. Si sa solo che non ha troncato la relazione appena se ne è cominciato a parlare. Da un canto perchè è sempre lusinghiero sentirsi voluti per intero, dall'altro perchè la relazione, appunto, non era superficiale. Ma lei ha figli, e un legame profondo con il marito, e quindi, senza dire immediatamente e chiaramente di no, ha esitato o rinviato nell'indefinito il momento della verità.

Una volta scoperta (senza sapere di essere stata colta in flagrante) non ha mentito, non ha minimizzato. Ha solo evitato di entrare nei dettagli, cosa naturale e inevitabile, sia per proteggere se stessa sia per proteggere il marito: non si può (e non si deve) parlare a cuore aperto del proprio tradimento al tradito. Questa è una manifestazione di serietà e rispetto (rispetto per se stessa e per il marito) rara. Il problema della serietà e del rispetto è che sono belle qualità a doppio taglio: la donna seria e rispettosa dei sentimenti che prova e che provoca lo sarà sia nei riguardi del marito, sia nei riguardi dell'amante; e quindi non le riuscirà facile troncare di netto la relazione con l'amante. 

E' tutto comprensibile, insomma, solo che non è tollerabile per il marito, che, persona seria e intelligente anch'egli, capisce ma com'è naturale non accetta e non può accettare. 

Mi pare che se la moglie vuole restare accanto al marito, la prima cosa da farsi è troncare di netto con l'amante, la seconda accettare un lungo periodo di carestia sentimentale nella sua vita matrimoniale, perchè le cose non saranno mai più come prima. Non saranno mai più come prima neanche se invece decidesse di lasciare il marito per vivere con l'amante, perchè la nuova vita in comune sarà costruita sulle rovine della precedente, e da come si comporta oggi la moglie, per lei il nuovo gioco non varrebbe la precedente candela. L'esito più verisimile è anzi che la moglie perda o  rifiuti entrambi, marito e amante.

Quanto al marito, penso sappia che sul piano dei sentimenti, tra lui e sua moglie non sarà mai più come prima; il rapporto intimo puà anche diventare più maturo e sincero, ma come prima non sarà mai più. Fa benissimo a rifiutare la gara "chi ami di più" con l'amante, perchè i due sentimenti non sono commensurabili (in ciascuno ci sono dimensioni che nell'altro è impossibile che ci siano). Manifestare la sua disponibilità a un riavvicinamento è tutto quel che può fare. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Una relazione clandestina piace anche perchè disegna un luogo, simile a una scena teatrale, dove le azioni provocano forti emozioni ma non hanno conseguenze pratiche. Come in teatro, appunto, dove spari e nessuno muore, muori e poi ti rialzi e vai al bar, e per restare in tema, ti innamori e non devi dare una risposta all'esigenza, tua o dell'altro o di entrambi, di trasformare il tuo sentimento in una vita in comune.
> La fine della clandestinità cambia tutto: spari e il colpito muore, muori e resti morto, ti innamori e devi dare una risposta all'esigenza, tua o dell'altro o di entrambi, di trasformare il tuo sentimento in una vita in comune.
> 
> Dal racconto di [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] sembra (ripeto sembra) di capire che le cose siano andate più o meno così. La relazione di sua moglie è stata lunga, il legame non superficiale. A lungo andare, tra i due amanti ha cominciato a emergere il tema: usciamo dalla scena teatrale, trasformiamo la nostra relazione clandestina in una vita in comune. Probabile che a premere sia stato l'uomo (del quale non si sa, o forse mi è sfuggito, se abbia famiglia). Non si sa che reazione abbia avuto la donna. Si sa solo che non ha troncato la relazione appena se ne è cominciato a parlare. Da un canto perchè è sempre lusinghiero sentirsi voluti per intero, dall'altro perchè la relazione, appunto, non era superficiale. Ma lei ha figli, e un legame profondo con il marito, e quindi, senza dire immediatamente e chiaramente di no, ha esitato o rinviato nell'indefinito il momento della verità.
> ...


Post illuminante


----------



## Divì (5 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Una relazione clandestina piace anche perchè disegna un luogo, simile a una scena teatrale, dove le azioni provocano forti emozioni ma non hanno conseguenze pratiche. Come in teatro, appunto, dove spari e nessuno muore, muori e poi ti rialzi e vai al bar, e per restare in tema, ti innamori e non devi dare una risposta all'esigenza, tua o dell'altro o di entrambi, di trasformare il tuo sentimento in una vita in comune.
> La fine della clandestinità cambia tutto: spari e il colpito muore, muori e resti morto, ti innamori e devi dare una risposta all'esigenza, tua o dell'altro o di entrambi, di trasformare il tuo sentimento in una vita in comune.
> 
> Dal racconto di [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] sembra (ripeto sembra) di capire che le cose siano andate più o meno così. La relazione di sua moglie è stata lunga, il legame non superficiale. A lungo andare, tra i due amanti ha cominciato a emergere il tema: usciamo dalla scena teatrale, trasformiamo la nostra relazione clandestina in una vita in comune. Probabile che a premere sia stato l'uomo (del quale non si sa, o forse mi è sfuggito, se abbia famiglia). Non si sa che reazione abbia avuto la donna. Si sa solo che non ha troncato la relazione appena se ne è cominciato a parlare. Da un canto perchè è sempre lusinghiero sentirsi voluti per intero, dall'altro perchè la relazione, appunto, non era superficiale. Ma lei ha figli, e un legame profondo con il marito, e quindi, senza dire immediatamente e chiaramente di no, ha esitato o rinviato nell'indefinito il momento della verità.
> ...


Grazie. Mi viene da rileggere la mia vicenda e le reazioni di mio marito e mie alla luce do questo tuo intervento. E prendo atto che siamo stati fallaci entrambi.


----------



## void (5 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Post illuminante


Concordo, molto illuminante.


----------



## francoff (5 Marzo 2017)

A me , è come se 2gg fa , mi si fosse messo in off il cuore .


----------



## trilobita (5 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Una relazione clandestina piace anche perchè disegna un luogo, simile a una scena teatrale, dove le azioni provocano forti emozioni ma non hanno conseguenze pratiche. Come in teatro, appunto, dove spari e nessuno muore, muori e poi ti rialzi e vai al bar, e per restare in tema, ti innamori e non devi dare una risposta all'esigenza, tua o dell'altro o di entrambi, di trasformare il tuo sentimento in una vita in comune.
> La fine della clandestinità cambia tutto: spari e il colpito muore, muori e resti morto, ti innamori e devi dare una risposta all'esigenza, tua o dell'altro o di entrambi, di trasformare il tuo sentimento in una vita in comune.
> 
> Dal racconto di [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] sembra (ripeto sembra) di capire che le cose siano andate più o meno così. La relazione di sua moglie è stata lunga, il legame non superficiale. A lungo andare, tra i due amanti ha cominciato a emergere il tema: usciamo dalla scena teatrale, trasformiamo la nostra relazione clandestina in una vita in comune. Probabile che a premere sia stato l'uomo (del quale non si sa, o forse mi è sfuggito, se abbia famiglia). Non si sa che reazione abbia avuto la donna. Si sa solo che non ha troncato la relazione appena se ne è cominciato a parlare. Da un canto perchè è sempre lusinghiero sentirsi voluti per intero, dall'altro perchè la relazione, appunto, non era superficiale. Ma lei ha figli, e un legame profondo con il marito, e quindi, senza dire immediatamente e chiaramente di no, ha esitato o rinviato nell'indefinito il momento della verità.
> ...


D'accordo al 100%


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A me , è come se 2gg fa , mi si fosse messo in off il cuore .


ti sembra di non provare più nulla ?


----------



## Divì (5 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A me , è come se 2gg fa , mi si fosse messo in off il cuore .


È la delusione? Per me è subentrata quando ho capito che non mi avrebbe lasciato, ma che la domanda "perché?" non avrebbe mai trovato una piena soddisfazione.

Anche il bel post di [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION] dice COME, invero in modo egregio, e non PERCHÉ.....

Quello non lo sapremo mai perché - come dice Brunetta - è impossibile conoscere ciò che l'altro ha davvero nel cuore.


----------



## Piperita (5 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Una relazione clandestina piace anche perchè disegna un luogo, simile a una scena teatrale, dove le azioni provocano forti emozioni ma non hanno conseguenze pratiche. Come in teatro, appunto, dove spari e nessuno muore, muori e poi ti rialzi e vai al bar, e per restare in tema, ti innamori e non devi dare una risposta all'esigenza, tua o dell'altro o di entrambi, di trasformare il tuo sentimento in una vita in comune.
> La fine della clandestinità cambia tutto: spari e il colpito muore, muori e resti morto, ti innamori e devi dare una risposta all'esigenza, tua o dell'altro o di entrambi, di trasformare il tuo sentimento in una vita in comune.


Interessante.
In effetti una relazione extra è bella perché tale, altrimenti diventa quotidianità e se una persona ha già una sua quotidianità accettabile, chi glielo fa fare di ricominciare  da capo per poi ritrovarsi allo stesso punto?


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A me , è come se 2gg fa , mi si fosse messo in off il cuore .


Forse perchè ti sei accorto che tra te e tua moglie, non è più questione di emozioni ma di decisioni e volontà. In altre parole, che viene in primo piano la realtà degli atti e delle conseguenze degli atti, suoi e tuoi. Effettivamente è così. Le decisioni che prenderete, consapevolmente o meno, avranno molte e rilevanti conseguenze per tutti i coinvolti, e non vi è possibile prenderle in base a "come sentite" la situazione, dovete prenderle in base a "come è" la situazione. Entrare in contatto diretto con la realtà è sempre un colpo violento. in bocca al lupo.


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> È la delusione? Per me è subentrata quando ho capito che non mi avrebbe lasciato, ma che la domanda "perché?" non avrebbe mai trovato una piena soddisfazione.
> 
> Anche il bel post di @_twinpeaks_ dice *COME*, invero in modo egregio, e *non PERCHÉ*.....
> 
> Quello non lo sapremo mai perché - come dice Brunetta - è impossibile conoscere ciò che l'altro ha davvero nel cuore.


Il perchè, entro limiti più o meno ristretti, può capirlo il traditore, può capirlo un terzo, è praticamente impossibile che possa capirlo la persona che lo desidera di più, cioè il tradito. Per capire bisogna mettersi nei panni della persona da capire, vedere e sentire con i suoi occhi e i suoi sensi, pensare con la sua mente, emozionarsi con i suoi sentimenti, cioè, per un tradito, torturarsi orribilmente.


----------



## Divì (5 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Il perchè, entro limiti più o meno ristretti, può capirlo il traditore, può capirlo un terzo, è praticamente impossibile che possa capirlo la persona che lo desidera di più, cioè il tradito. Per capire bisogna mettersi nei panni della persona da capire, vedere e sentire con i suoi occhi e i suoi sensi, pensare con la sua mente, emozionarsi con i suoi sentimenti, cioè, per un tradito, torturarsi orribilmente.


Concordo.  Sempre fregati, quindi


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Concordo.  Sempre fregati, quindi


Be', per consolarti pensa che è impossibile sapere sul serio anche perchè una persona ci ama, non ci tradisce, etc.


----------



## francoff (5 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> È la delusione? Per me è subentrata quando ho capito che non mi avrebbe lasciato, ma che la domanda "perché?" non avrebbe mai trovato una piena soddisfazione.
> 
> Anche il bel post di [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION] dice COME, invero in modo egregio, e non PERCHÉ.....
> 
> Quello non lo sapremo mai perché - come dice Brunetta - è impossibile conoscere ciò che l'altro ha davvero nel cuore.


Delusione disincanto stanchezza perdita dell innocenza ( ho citato ipazia ) tutto questo assieme . Poi L essere qui , lontano in un posto con lingua diversa paesaggi diversi profumi diversi .... non c è nulla che me la ricordi ...


----------



## trilobita (5 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Forse perchè ti sei accorto che tra te e tua moglie, non è più questione di emozioni ma di decisioni e volontà. In altre parole, che viene in primo piano la realtà degli atti e delle conseguenze degli atti, suoi e tuoi. Effettivamente è così. Le decisioni che prenderete, consapevolmente o meno, avranno molte e rilevanti conseguenze per tutti i coinvolti, e non vi è possibile prenderle in base a "come sentite" la situazione, dovete prenderle in base a "come è" la situazione. Entrare in contatto diretto con la realtà è sempre un colpo violento. in bocca al lupo.


Nella mia esperienza,tra l'altro,questo è il periodo più brutto,finché non si arriva ad una vera decisione definitiva,non si riesce ad avere un briciolo di serenità,la tensione e le sensazioni negative sono sempre a mille.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Interessante.
> In effetti una relazione extra è bella perché tale, altrimenti diventa quotidianità e se una persona ha già una sua quotidianità accettabile, chi glielo fa fare di ricominciare  da capo per poi ritrovarsi allo stesso punto?


Appunto.


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Delusione disincanto stanchezza perdita dell innocenza ( ho citato ipazia ) tutto questo assieme . Poi L essere qui , lontano in un posto con lingua diversa paesaggi diversi profumi diversi .... *non c è nulla che me la ricordi* ...


perdere l'innocenza è vedere che il mondo non è cambiato di una virgola, tutto prosegue come se niente fosse, ma lo sguardo con cui si guarda al mondo è diverso e anche il mondo è di conseguenza diverso. E si è "diversi". 

E' straniante. E distorsivo. 

Come non avere un posto in cui appoggiarsi e riposare. 
Un assaggio della solitudine profonda. 

Annichilisce per certi versi. Ma anche sferza e risveglia. 

Eppure, attraversare quel dolore, avvicinarsi al proprio essere soli è anche un avvicinarsi a se stessi

Una cosa che dicevo spesso a G., è che è un po' come trovarsi a finis terrae...serve una valigia leggera per proseguire il viaggio. 
E ricordare che certe soglie non si può che attraversarle da soli. 
Nessuno può seguirci lì. 

Si può poi decidere se raccontare o meno...ma il passo attraverso la soglia è in solitudine. 
E anche questo è onore di se stessi. Nutrire la fierezza di sè. 

Non aver fretta @_francoff_...quando si straccia il velo, serve che gli occhi si abituino a vedere di nuovo e in modo nuovo...anche al buio. 

Scendere agli inferi, la caduta dell'innocenza, non è evocare segrete e e oscurità malvagia, è anche scendere nel profondo, dentro di sè. Un viaggio verticale verso il basso, e le spirali che stai sentendo alleviano la discesa, a volte può servire per scoprire anche le radici. 
Che sono sempre sottoterra, in attesa di venir riportate alla luce e, se commestibili, mangiate, assimilate.   

Fidati di te e delle tuo istinto...in un modo o nell'altro, ogni cosa prenderà il suo posto.


----------



## Divì (5 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Be', per consolarti pensa che è impossibile sapere sul serio anche perchè una persona ci ama, non ci tradisce, etc.


Credo sia difficile spiegare anche a se stessi fino in fondo le proprie motivazioni per amore, antipatia, odio, amicizia. 

Altrimenti non sarei qui a domandarmi ogni giorno perché non me ne vado, trovando ennemila motivazioni tutte ragionevoli e saggissime.

grazie di nuovo.

EDIT: farlo è una operazione durissima, e spesso senza sconti, che è il motivo che spesso spinge anche chi tradisce a non affrontarla.


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Una relazione clandestina piace anche perchè disegna un luogo, simile a una scena teatrale, dove le azioni provocano forti emozioni ma non hanno conseguenze pratiche. Come in teatro, appunto, dove spari e nessuno muore, muori e poi ti rialzi e vai al bar, e per restare in tema, ti innamori e non devi dare una risposta all'esigenza, tua o dell'altro o di entrambi, di trasformare il tuo sentimento in una vita in comune.
> La fine della clandestinità cambia tutto: spari e il colpito muore, muori e resti morto, ti innamori e devi dare una risposta all'esigenza, tua o dell'altro o di entrambi, di trasformare il tuo sentimento in una vita in comune.
> 
> Dal racconto di [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] sembra (ripeto sembra) di capire che le cose siano andate più o meno così. La relazione di sua moglie è stata lunga, il legame non superficiale. A lungo andare, tra i due amanti ha cominciato a emergere il tema: usciamo dalla scena teatrale, trasformiamo la nostra relazione clandestina in una vita in comune. Probabile che a premere sia stato l'uomo (del quale non si sa, o forse mi è sfuggito, se abbia famiglia). Non si sa che reazione abbia avuto la donna. Si sa solo che non ha troncato la relazione appena se ne è cominciato a parlare. Da un canto perchè è sempre lusinghiero sentirsi voluti per intero, dall'altro perchè la relazione, appunto, non era superficiale. Ma lei ha figli, e un legame profondo con il marito, e quindi, senza dire immediatamente e chiaramente di no, ha esitato o rinviato nell'indefinito il momento della verità.
> ...


Qui mi sei piaciuto molto; hai dato il meglio finora.Un'analisi  compiuta seria ed approfondita: mi è piaciuta!


----------



## insane (5 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Delusione disincanto stanchezza perdita dell innocenza ( ho citato ipazia ) tutto questo assieme . Poi L essere qui , lontano in un posto con lingua diversa paesaggi diversi profumi diversi .... non c è nulla che me la ricordi ...


Mi rivedo molto in quello che stai provando; anche io poco dopo aver scoperto il tradimento me ne sono andato in viaggio per un po', e mi ha aiutato molto a ricalibrarmi internamente.

Qualunque strada deciderai di percorrere ti auguro un sincero in bocca al lupo


----------



## void (5 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Be', per consolarti pensa che è impossibile sapere sul serio anche perchè una persona ci ama, non ci tradisce, etc.


L'inconoscibilita' di chi ci sta vicino è un'elemento fondante dei rapporti umani, genera dolore, gioia, speranza e illusione a non finire. Ma senza di quello che sarebbe la vita?


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Più che la proprietà di uno o dell altro lei è quella che ha in mano la felicità dell uno o dell altro . Attrice protagonista e regista . Altro che vittima poverina


Quoto.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non mi capisci perché non mi inquadri.
> Spiego meglio. Per me, come avevo già detto, è inconcepibile che il partner di decenni si debba sentire in concorrenza con l'amante. Ci sono traditi che si vanno in palestra e si rifanno il guardaroba. Per me è una cosa improponibile.
> Non è il concorso di miss Italia è il partner la corona. I partner di anni e decenni si conoscono, sanno che persona è stata quella che hanno accanto, l'hanno vista vomitare, sfatta per l'influenza, supersexy, se è una donna partorire e allattare. È quella persona lì. Se deve mettersi il tacco dodici per tenersi il marito è un marito da non tenere. Se il marito deve diventare palestrato per tenersi la moglie o, che so, imparare a suonare o prendersi la laurea, la moglie è da lasciare.
> Se ci si sente in competizione vuol dire che tutto il vissuto viene azzerato. Che senso ha?
> ...


Uhm... certo che non bisogna entrare in competizione con l'amante, ma neppure lasciarsi andare sull'onda del vissuto insieme pensando che basti.
Ma non per lei,  per noi.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Infatti quando le dissi che non avrei lottato per lei con lui era questo ! Ma dopo 2 decenni e 2 figli e tante liti tante risate tanta vita assieme devo entrare in competizione con qualcuno ? Io sono questo e lei lo sa ....e' anche una questione di dignità mia oltre al capire che avrei a che fare con una imbecille. Ma io non sono in competizione con nessuno e lei non mi pare mi chieda questo .


Esatto.
Non chiede assolutamente questo.


----------



## Piperita (6 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Anche a me Battiato piace, da Sempre.


Anche a me, prima si faceva vedere in paese, aveva degli amici:up:


----------



## Piperita (6 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... certo che non bisogna entrare in competizione con l'amante, ma neppure lasciarsi andare sull'onda del vissuto insieme pensando che basti.
> Ma non per lei,  per noi.


Concordo.
Ad un certo punto non si tratta di entrare in competizione ma di migliorare prima per se stessi e poi per chi ci circonda.
Non amo chi dorme sugli allori.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,si.
> La moglie non si fa manipolare,acconsente e basta.
> Si,strategico sicuro,poco spontaneo non lo so,magari a lui viene spontaneo muoversi in questo modo.
> Io,nell'enfasi ho commesso parecchie cazzate,fatto che attribuisco alla giovane età e alla poca lucidità.
> ...


L'amante di mia moglie - me ne accorsi tardi - era così.
Voleva che si separassimo, ma questo non l'ho capito subito.
Può capitare di trovare soggetti di questo tipo. Almeno, io ho dedotto così.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Ad un certo punto non si tratta di entrare in competizione ma di migliorare prima per se stessi e poi per chi ci circonda.
> Non amo chi dorme sugli allori.


----------



## trilobita (6 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'amante di mia moglie - me ne accorsi tardi - era così.
> Voleva che si separassimo, ma questo non l'ho capito subito.
> Può capitare di trovare soggetti di questo tipo. Almeno, io ho dedotto così.


Certo,anche quello della mia ex voleva ci separassimo,probabilmente gli serviva in fretta il maxischermo.....
A parte gli scherzi,posso capirlo se sei perso per una sposata che nel frattempo conserva una vita sessuale ed affettiva attiva con il marito,che ti girino le palle e che tu cerchi di convincerla in ogni modo a lasciare il marito,non è questo che mi è balzato all'occhio.
Il marito della mia ex,allora amante,non ha mai telefonato ne messaggiato in mia presenza,e se l'ha fatto è riuscito a non farsi accorgere.
Nonostante sia una merda d'uomo,per altri motivi,non ha mai provato a dare il colpo di grazia nel modo sopracitato.
Io ho trovato notevole ed inesorabile l'efficacia dei suoi interventi.
Con un sms ha scardinato il matrimonio,per scavalcare la volontà di lei,e c'è riuscito.
Saputo della volontà dei due di provare a ricucire,un paio di sms e una telefonata con la giusta tempistica,ha cancellato ogni sforzo del marito.
Come detto,con il beneplacito di lei,purtroppo,ma questo significa che lui sa come agire con lei per arrivare al risultato.
Ma,io,ero solo stupito,appunto,del suo chirurgico modo di agire e questo consideravo,senza gudizi e squalifiche su nessuno.
Lo appellavo come stronzo,perché empaticamente preso dalla vicenda,lo vedo come il peggiore dei due,anche se in realtà,non è proprio così.


----------



## Frithurik (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ho fatto spesa ora doccia ed esco a cena da ' Anna e Paolo ' poi a " Cafe' Panorama " per concludere la serata . Cielo stellato temperatura percepita tipo in maggio a casa  ....alla fine basta poco per stare un po' in pace . Con lei ho parlato sia ieri che oggi solo con i ragazzi . Questo per farle percepire e capire che il mio distacco emotivo e iniziato . Ciao


Franco, il mio pensiero è ai tuoi figli, non stanno avvertendo tutto questo gelo tra di voi? 
Tu sei lontano, ma tua moglie è con loro, penso che neanche la piu' brava attrice saprebbe nascondere tutte queste emozioni negative che sta vivendo .


----------



## francoff (6 Marzo 2017)

*Novità*

Mi ha appena chiamato mia moglie . Vista L ora inusuale ho pensato ai ragazzi . Invece no , per fortuna . Mi ha telefonato perché lui poco fa si è presentato al parcheggio di lei con dei fiori . Lei , mi ha detto , si è incavolata gli ha dato uno schiaffo e gli ha detto di andare via . Lui c è rimasto male L ha insultata e se ne è andato . Lei provata mi ha telefonato e io L ho pure dovuta tranquillizzare . Le ho detto di andare a casa di non andare a lavorare .


----------



## insane (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi ha appena chiamato mia moglie . Vista L ora inusuale ho pensato ai ragazzi . Invece no , per fortuna . Mi ha telefonato perché lui poco fa si è presentato al parcheggio di lei con dei fiori . Lei , mi ha detto , si è incavolata gli ha dato uno schiaffo e gli ha detto di andare via . Lui c è rimasto male L ha insultata e se ne è andato . Lei provata mi ha telefonato e io L ho pure dovuta tranquillizzare . Le ho detto di andare a casa di non andare a lavorare .


Che stronzo. Fallo denunciare da tua moglie per stalking (cosi' metti anche un bel paletto con lei)


----------



## trilobita (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi ha appena chiamato mia moglie . Vista L ora inusuale ho pensato ai ragazzi . Invece no , per fortuna . Mi ha telefonato perché lui poco fa si è presentato al parcheggio di lei con dei fiori . Lei , mi ha detto , si è incavolata gli ha dato uno schiaffo e gli ha detto di andare via . Lui c è rimasto male L ha insultata e se ne è andato . Lei provata mi ha telefonato e io L ho pure dovuta tranquillizzare . Le ho detto di andare a casa di non andare a lavorare .


Pensi che questo episodio ti faccia cambiare intenzioni?


----------



## francoff (6 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Pensi che questo episodio ti faccia cambiare intenzioni?


Per ora no


----------



## trilobita (6 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Che stronzo. Fallo denunciare da tua moglie per stalking (cosi' metti anche un bel paletto con lei)


Non è così semplice,bisogna dimostrare che il fatto è realmente accaduto,testimoni,magari essendo in un parcheggio vedere se ci sono telecamere che hanno registrato la scena,altrimenti si corre il rischio di una controdenuncia per calunnia


----------



## trilobita (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Per ora no


Ma,cazzo,non capisco.
Se puoi,a grandi linee,senza entrare in dettagli a noi inutili,ma sti messaggi e la le telefonata e di che tenore erano?
Perché se lei in queste telefonate o sms che sia gli ha detto di rassegnarsi che è finita,closed,the end,e questo fa un gesto di questo genere,non dimostra una grande considerazione nei confronti di lei e anzi è un presuntuoso che crede che lei con un gesto del cazzo del genere si ricreda....boh


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Che stronzo. Fallo denunciare da tua moglie per stalking (cosi' metti anche un bel paletto con lei)


.
Direi che la consegna di un mazzo di fiori in un parcheggio è un filino poco per una denuncia
Non esageriamo


----------



## francoff (6 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma,cazzo,non capisco.
> Se puoi,a grandi linee,senza entrare in dettagli a noi inutili,ma sti messaggi e la le telefonata e di che tenore erano?
> Perché se lei in queste telefonate o sms che sia gli ha detto di rassegnarsi che è finita,closed,the end,e questo fa un gesto di questo genere,non dimostra una grande considerazione nei confronti di lei e anzi è un presuntuoso che crede che lei con un gesto del cazzo del genere si ricreda....boh


Io non c ero e manco gli ho visti i messaggi , lei da come mi ha detto è stata gentilmente irremovibile sul tornare con lui . Però a me sta sulle balle che lei gli abbia dato tanto corda che lui si è sentito autorizzato prima sms poi telefonate 2 poi andare ad incontrarla .


----------



## insane (6 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Direi che la consegna di un mazzo di fiori in un parcheggio è un filino poco per una denuncia
> Non esageriamo


Forse mi sono un po' perso pero' mi pareva che lei gli avesse gia' detto di non farsi vedere una volta. Poi non sono un legale e non so quali sono le precondizioni per poter fare una denuncia di stalking.. ma meglio non dirottare troppo il thread


----------



## francoff (6 Marzo 2017)

E comunque ora è tutto falsato . Solo quando ci rincontreremo con le mani di uno nell altra quando ci guarderemo negli occhi solo allora sarà vero .


----------



## francoff (6 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Direi che la consegna di un mazzo di fiori in un parcheggio è un filino poco per una denuncia
> Non esageriamo


Da noi si dice che la " merda più la mescoli più puzza " per cui meglio lasciare stare


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi ha appena chiamato mia moglie . Vista L ora inusuale ho pensato ai ragazzi . Invece no , per fortuna . Mi ha telefonato perché lui poco fa si è presentato al parcheggio di lei con dei fiori . Lei , mi ha detto , si è incavolata gli ha dato uno schiaffo e gli ha detto di andare via . Lui c è rimasto male L ha insultata e se ne è andato . Lei provata mi ha telefonato e io L ho pure dovuta tranquillizzare . Le ho detto di andare a casa di non andare a lavorare .


Un episodio che poteva benissimo tacere, non trovi?
Secondo te perché te lo ha raccontato?


----------



## francoff (6 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Un episodio che poteva benissimo tacere, non trovi?
> Secondo te perché te lo ha raccontato?


Dimmi tu .


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Una relazione clandestina piace anche perchè disegna un luogo, simile a una scena teatrale, dove le azioni provocano forti emozioni ma non hanno conseguenze pratiche. Come in teatro, appunto, dove spari e nessuno muore, muori e poi ti rialzi e vai al bar, e per restare in tema, ti innamori e non devi dare una risposta all'esigenza, tua o dell'altro o di entrambi, di trasformare il tuo sentimento in una vita in comune.
> La fine della clandestinità cambia tutto: spari e il colpito muore, muori e resti morto, ti innamori e devi dare una risposta all'esigenza, tua o dell'altro o di entrambi, di trasformare il tuo sentimento in una vita in comune.
> 
> Dal racconto di @_francoff_ sembra (ripeto sembra) di capire che le cose siano andate più o meno così. La relazione di sua moglie è stata lunga, il legame non superficiale. A lungo andare, tra i due amanti ha cominciato a emergere il tema: usciamo dalla scena teatrale, trasformiamo la nostra relazione clandestina in una vita in comune. Probabile che a premere sia stato l'uomo (del quale non si sa, o forse mi è sfuggito, se abbia famiglia). Non si sa che reazione abbia avuto la donna. Si sa solo che non ha troncato la relazione appena se ne è cominciato a parlare. Da un canto perchè è sempre lusinghiero sentirsi voluti per intero, dall'altro perchè la relazione, appunto, non era superficiale. Ma lei ha figli, e un legame profondo con il marito, e quindi, senza dire immediatamente e chiaramente di no, ha esitato o rinviato nell'indefinito il momento della verità.
> ...



Post archiviato nella cartella degli scritti preziosi. Grazie 



francoff ha detto:


> Mi ha appena chiamato mia moglie . Vista L ora inusuale ho pensato ai ragazzi . Invece no , per fortuna . Mi ha telefonato perché lui poco fa si è presentato al parcheggio di lei con dei fiori . Lei , mi ha detto , si è incavolata gli ha dato uno schiaffo e gli ha detto di andare via . Lui c è rimasto male L ha insultata e se ne è andato . Lei provata mi ha telefonato e io L ho pure dovuta tranquillizzare . Le ho detto di andare a casa di non andare a lavorare .





francoff ha detto:


> Io non c ero e manco gli ho visti i messaggi , lei da come mi ha detto è stata gentilmente irremovibile sul tornare con lui . *Però a me sta sulle balle che lei gli abbia dato tanto corda che lui si è sentito autorizzato prima sms poi telefonate 2 poi andare ad incontrarla* .



Ho pensato che quando si è irremovibili (dentro) l'altro lo percepisca e non si azzardi neanche a pensare ad una qualche insistenza; a meno che non sia un tantino idiota. Però è anche vero che se l'amante trova uno spiraglio per inserirsi può tornare utile a chi quello sfiato l'ha lasciato per capirsi meglio. Le cose vanno come devono andare e fanno il percorso che devono fare con i tempi nelle corde dei protagonisti. Ripeto che mi piace molto come ti stai muovendo. Ti rinnovo i miei auguri affinchè tu capisca in tempi non troppo lunghi ciò che è meglio per te e lo metta in atto


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Dimmi tu .


E' una domanda alla quale non so dare una risposta ancora.
Lo stesso amante di mia moglie fece qualcosa di analogo, attendendola all'ingresso del posto di lavoro.
Questo episodio la turbò particolarmente, dandole fastidio e segnò la fine dei rapporti tra loro.
Lui era andato oltre quello che lei aveva previsto nella loro relazione.
Ovviamente lei lo raccontò a me in una fase successiva, quasi come fosse uno sfogo e apparentemente per compiacermi.


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Un episodio che poteva benissimo tacere, non trovi?
> Secondo te perché te lo ha raccontato?



Anche se la domanda è rivolta a Franco, dico la mia. Da una parte può averglielo raccontato per dimostrargli l'estrema sincerità con la quale si sta muovendo, dall'altra può essere che ci sia una componente narcisistica, tanto per darse a se stessa, attraverso i gesti dell'altro, ancora più valore agli occhi del marito. Per rendersi preziosa insomma, o qualcosa del genere. Ma secondo me è la prima: lei ha abbracciato un percorso e lo sta portando avanti. Io magari glielo avrei detto al ritorno, faccia a faccia; così non mi sembra di buongusto.


----------



## sheldon (6 Marzo 2017)

*l'ha raccontato subito*

per dimostrare che anche lei si sta impegnando nel recupero


----------



## francoff (6 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' una domanda alla quale non so dare una risposta ancora.
> Lo stesso amante di mia moglie fece qualcosa di analogo, attendendola all'ingresso del posto di lavoro.
> Questo episodio la turbò particolarmente, dandole fastidio e segnò la fine dei rapporti tra loro.
> Lui era andato oltre quello che lei aveva previsto nella loro relazione.
> Ovviamente lei lo raccontò a me in una fase successiva, quasi come fosse uno sfogo e apparentemente per compiacermi.


Visto che nei giorni scorsi l ho accusata di essere troppo accodiscendente con lui per non dire di peggio...forse me l' ha detto per lo stesso motivo per cui lo fece tua moglie: farmi vedere che è determinata.


----------



## Homer (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> E comunque ora è tutto falsato . Solo quando ci rincontreremo con le mani di uno nell altra quando ci guarderemo negli occhi solo allora sarà vero .


Strabordi d'amore per lei da tutti i pori......bravo :up::up::up:

Inutile che fai il duro e l'incazzato, non sei credibile.....


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anche se la domanda è rivolta a Franco, dico la mia. Da una parte può averglielo raccontato per dimostrargli l'estrema sincerità con la quale si sta muovendo, dall'altra può essere che ci sia una componente narcisistica, tanto per darse a se stessa, attraverso i gesti dell'altro, ancora più valore agli occhi del marito. Per rendersi preziosa insomma, o qualcosa del genere. Ma secondo me è la prima: lei ha abbracciato un percorso e lo sta portando avanti. Io magari glielo avrei detto al ritorno, faccia a faccia; così non mi sembra di buongusto.


Stavo proprio riflettendo su questa cosa, della componente narcisistica.
Sì, anch'io credo che vi sia anche qualcosa di questo genere.
Il fatto di dirglielo ora può essere dettato dall'ansia dovuta al distacco.
Certo è anche più difficile dirlo dal vivo, forse.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Visto che nei giorni scorsi l ho accusata di essere troppo accodiscendente con lui per non dire di peggio...forse me l' ha detto per lo stesso motivo per cui lo fece tua moglie: farmi vedere che è determinata.


in massima parte sì.


----------



## void (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> E comunque ora è tutto falsato . Solo quando ci rincontreremo con le mani di uno nell altra quando ci guarderemo negli occhi solo allora sarà vero .


Penso che tua moglie sta combattendo una battaglia, forse vuole farti sapere che si è schierata, che è scesa in una delle due trincee e non è più nella terra di nessuno. 
Tu sei lontano e questo rende tutto più difficile, proprio perché non può guardarti negli occhi ne toccarti le mani .
Forse sta chiedendo il tuo appoggio, non che tu combatta per lei ma che combatta con lei.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2017)

Non deve essere facile lasciare una persona a cui sei stato legato. E qui un legame affettivo c'è stato. Non gli ha dato corda: è che le dispiace la sofferenza che lui manifesta per una decisione che lei aveva già preso prima che tutto emergesse.
Lei ha sensi di colpa nei confronti di lui.
Ma allo stesso tempo vuole anche essere convinta che sta facendo tutto questo per qualcosa di importante. 
Nel raccontare a Franco tutto quanto sta saggiando le sue reazioni per comprendere i suoi sentimenti attuali e confermare a se stessa che ne vale la pena.
Forse.
E anche questa è un'ipotesi.


----------



## trilobita (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Dimmi tu .


Per fargli capire che è determinata a troncare,sentito l'odore di separazione sta correndo ai ripari.
Ma questo non é negativo,significa che a Franco ci tiene


----------



## twinpeaks (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Visto che nei giorni scorsi l ho accusata di essere troppo accodiscendente con lui per non dire di peggio...forse me l' ha detto per lo stesso motivo per cui lo fece tua moglie: farmi vedere che è determinata.


Se permetti un suggerimento: il tentativo di analizzare ogni movente di un atto, in questa tua situazione, più che altro confonde: specialmente a distanza. Contano gli atti, e conta il dialogo faccia a faccia.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi ha appena chiamato mia moglie . Vista L ora inusuale ho pensato ai ragazzi . Invece no , per fortuna . Mi ha telefonato perché lui poco fa si è presentato al parcheggio di lei con dei fiori . Lei , mi ha detto , si è incavolata gli ha dato uno schiaffo e gli ha detto di andare via . Lui c è rimasto male L ha insultata e se ne è andato . Lei provata mi ha telefonato e io L ho pure dovuta tranquillizzare . Le ho detto di andare a casa di non andare a lavorare .


La leggo così 
1) vuole dimostrarti che ora non ti nasconde nulla 

2) cerca una specie di complicità...piuttosto bizzarra dal mio punto di vista con te

3) ti fa capire che lui la cerca 

Detto questo fin quando non tornerai a casa c'è  poco da analizzare


----------



## Divì (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> E comunque ora è tutto falsato . Solo quando ci rincontreremo con le mani di uno nell altra quando ci guarderemo negli occhi solo allora sarà vero .


Concordo con Homer .... sei tenerissimo, pur essendo un ingegnere


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Concordo con Homer .... sei tenerissimo, pur essendo un ingegnere


E' anche lui un uomo in fondo. Non si puo smettere di amare qualcuno improvvisamente.


----------



## Homer (6 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> E' anche lui un uomo in fondo. Non si puo smettere di amare qualcuno improvvisamente.


Certo Spleen, volevo solo far notare che nelle sua frasi le tante parole di rabbia sono spesso accompagnate da aggettivi e gesti d'amore, io li leggo così.

Aggiungo che io, dopo 5 anni, ho ancora e solo parolacce per mia moglie....


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> Certo Spleen, volevo solo far notare che nelle sua frasi le tante parole di rabbia sono spesso accompagnate da aggettivi e gesti d'amore, io li leggo così.
> 
> Aggiungo che io, dopo 5 anni, ho ancora e solo parolacce per mia moglie....


Pensavo che dopo 5 anni o ti passa o la lasci....


----------



## trilobita (6 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> in massima parte sì.


Danny,la separazione dei conti,questa è la conseguenza della separazione dei conti....
Sto rivalutando l'altro....


----------



## francoff (6 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Danny,la separazione dei conti,questa è la conseguenza della separazione dei conti....
> Sto rivalutando l'altro....



?


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> E' anche lui un uomo in fondo. Non si puo smettere di amare qualcuno improvvisamente.


Assolutamente vero.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Danny,la separazione dei conti,questa è la conseguenza della separazione dei conti....
> Sto rivalutando l'altro....





francoff ha detto:


> ?


??
Anch'io non l'ho capita.


----------



## trilobita (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ?


Rivalutando nel senso valutando una seconda volta,ha dei comportamenti che non mi tornano,mi sfugge qualcosa.
Questa azione dei fiori non ha alcun senso logico,per me.
Non è un gesto da amante che si gioca l'ultima carta....poi che lui non si aspettasse quella reazione,la insulta....boh....
Va beh,inutile rompersi il capo,speriamo solo sia una volta tanto la verità e che porti ad un vostro riavvicinamento,senza menzogne alla base...


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Rivalutando nel senso valutando una seconda volta,ha dei comportamenti che non mi tornano,mi sfugge qualcosa.
> Questa azione dei fiori non ha alcun senso logico,per me.
> Non è un gesto da amante che si gioca l'ultima carta....poi che lui non si aspettasse quella reazione,la insulta....boh....
> Va beh,inutile rompersi il capo,speriamo solo sia una volta tanto la verità e che porti ad un vostro riavvicinamento,senza menzogne alla base...


Domanda: Se non sei sicuro perchè fai insinuazioni?

Vecio, non l'ho con te, ma mi sembra una domanda pertinente.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Rivalutando nel senso valutando una seconda volta,ha dei comportamenti che non mi tornano,mi sfugge qualcosa.
> Questa azione dei fiori non ha alcun senso logico,per me.
> Non è un gesto da amante che si gioca l'ultima carta....poi che lui non si aspettasse quella reazione,la insulta....boh....
> Va beh,inutile rompersi il capo,speriamo solo sia una volta tanto la verità e che porti ad un vostro riavvicinamento,senza menzogne alla base...


Anche a me sfuggiva e ancora sfugge il nesso logico in determinate cose, ma è conseguenza del differente punto di vista.
Per chi è tradito l'amante è un estraneo.
Per chi tradisce è un uomo a cui si vuole bene e con il quale si è avuta un'intimità. 
Se si tenta di mettersi dall'altra parte si riescono a vedere le cose con più chiarezza. Anche se ovviamente non è facile.
Non credo per esempio che per un amante sia facile essere lasciato...
Giusto o non giusto che sia.


----------



## trilobita (6 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Domanda: Se non sei sicuro perchè fai insinuazioni?
> 
> Vecio, non l'ho con te, ma mi sembra una domanda pertinente.


Ho delle perplessità,solo questo.
C'è chi in lei sta vedendo dal giorno della confessione,una limpidezza cristallina,io ho dei dubbi e li.esterno,tutto qui.infatti ci vedo anche un altro scenario,ma lo tengo per me,se qualcun altro lo.tirerà fuori mi accodero' 
quotando,perché sono un pochino stanco di subire attacchi ogniqualvolta non ammannisco la classica pacca sulla spalla...
Per il gruppo è in un modo,per me in un altro,se si può,altrimenti ecco qua"Franco,tranquillo,il comportamento di tua moglie dal momento della sua confessione è buono e giusto,in questa occasione ha dimostrato con la sua violenta reazione quanto tiene a te,quindi,per me,hai ottime speranze di recuperare il rapporto".....


----------



## francoff (6 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ho delle perplessità,solo questo.
> C'è chi in lei sta vedendo dal giorno della confessione,una limpidezza cristallina,io ho dei dubbi e li.esterno,tutto qui.infatti ci vedo anche un altro scenario,ma lo tengo per me,se qualcun altro lo.tirerà fuori mi accodero'
> quotando,perché sono un pochino stanco di subire attacchi ogniqualvolta non ammannisco la classica pacca sulla spalla...
> Per il gruppo è in un modo,per me in un altro,se si può,altrimenti ecco qua"Franco,tranquillo,il comportamento di tua moglie dal momento della sua confessione è buono e giusto,in questa occasione ha dimostrato con la sua violenta reazione quanto tiene a te,quindi,per me,hai ottime speranze di recuperare il rapporto".....


Riguardo alla tua ultima frase diretta a me ricorda che per te è un passatempo poco più che un gioco  per me è la mia vita e la mia famiglia .


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Riguardo alla tua ultima frase diretta a me ricorda che per te è un passatempo poco più che un gioco  per me è la mia vita e la mia famiglia .


Esatto.
Prendi con le pinze ogni intervento e ricordati che sono solo rappresentazioni delle singole personalità, non rappresentano il reale.
Vale per me e per chiunque.
Ciò non toglie che possano esser utili per poter fare una tua personale valutazione al momento opportuno. 
A me son serviti.


----------



## trilobita (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Riguardo alla tua ultima frase diretta a me ricorda che per te è un passatempo poco più che un gioco  per me è la mia vita e la mia famiglia .


No,Franco,ti assicuro che non è così,sarei un mostro,se non mi rendessi conto che con i nostri pareri entriamo nel contesto,ma proprio per questo uniformarmi all'opinione di altri,se non è la mia,non lo trovo di alcuna utilità,ammesso che ciò che si dice possa sempre esserlo.
Semplicemente non mi sembravi il tipo da pacca sulla spalla.
Passatempi,grazie a Dio,non mi mancano,credo che bisognerebbe imparare ad accettare anche le opinioni altrui,ormai mi accorgo che lo sto dicendo sempre troppo spesso e credo non ne valga la pena.
Comunque ti auguro tutto il bene possibile.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ho delle perplessità,solo questo.
> C'è chi in lei sta vedendo dal giorno della confessione,una limpidezza cristallina,io ho dei dubbi e li.esterno,tutto qui.infatti ci vedo anche un altro scenario,ma lo tengo per me,se qualcun altro lo.tirerà fuori mi accodero'
> quotando,perché sono un pochino stanco di subire attacchi ogniqualvolta non ammannisco la classica pacca sulla spalla...
> Per il gruppo è in un modo,per me in un altro,se si può,altrimenti ecco qua"Franco,tranquillo,il comportamento di tua moglie dal momento della sua confessione è buono e giusto,in questa occasione ha dimostrato con la sua violenta reazione quanto tiene a te,quindi,per me,hai ottime speranze di recuperare il rapporto".....


Qui non esistono gruppi, magari persone che pensano in modo simile, di caso in caso.
Il mio non è un attacco perchè non dai una pacca sulla spalla.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... certo che non bisogna entrare in competizione con l'amante, ma neppure lasciarsi andare sull'onda del vissuto insieme pensando che basti.
> Ma non per lei,  per noi.


Se non basta....ciao


----------



## francoff (6 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,Franco,ti assicuro che non è così,sarei un mostro,se non mi rendessi conto che con i nostri pareri entriamo nel contesto,ma proprio per questo uniformarmi all'opinione di altri,se non è la mia,non lo trovo di alcuna utilità,ammesso che ciò che si dice possa sempre esserlo.
> Semplicemente non mi sembravi il tipo da pacca sulla spalla.
> Passatempi,grazie a Dio,non mi mancano,credo che bisognerebbe imparare ad accettare anche le opinioni altrui,ormai mi accorgo che lo sto dicendo sempre troppo spesso e credo non ne valga la pena.
> Comunque ti auguro tutto il bene possibile.
> In bocca al lupo.


Non è quello che hai scritto ma come ti sei rivolto a me con quella frase . Tutto qui per il resto ok. Forse in questi momenti non sono in grado di afferrare .


----------



## francoff (6 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Prendi con le pinze ogni intervento e ricordati che sono solo rappresentazioni delle singole personalità, non rappresentano il reale.
> Vale per me e per chiunque.
> Ciò non toglie che possano esser utili per poter fare una tua personale valutazione al momento opportuno.
> A me son serviti.


Anche a me servono


----------



## trilobita (6 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Qui non esistono gruppi, magari persone che pensano in modo simile, di caso in caso.
> Il mio non è un attacco perchè non dai una pacca sulla spalla.


Ho usato la parola"gruppo",per intendere la maggioranza,in effetti,non è sinonimo,i'm sorry


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2017)

[MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] come ti ha fatto sentire, sentirti raccontare questo ultimo fatto? 

Penso che i comportamenti non siano interpretabili, valgono da un verso e anche dall'altro...e spesso e volentieri, anche in prima persona, si agiscono comportamenti senza ben saper riconoscere da cosa si è mossi. 

Ma sentire cosa "muovono dentro", riconoscere e collocare è un apprendimento importante. Sia per quanto riguarda i comportamenti propri sia quelli altrui. 

E' uno dei parametri dell'orientamento...per la mia esperienza.


----------



## trilobita (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non è quello che hai scritto ma come ti sei rivolto a me con quella frase . Tutto qui per il resto ok. Forse in questi momenti non sono in grado di afferrare .


In realtà quella frase era rivolta a chiunque in situazioni simili alla tua e non era chiaramente il mio pensiero,ma ciò che si vorrebbe si dicesse di volta in volta a chi sta vivendo una situazione così problematica,chiedo comunque scusa se davvero pensi fosse espressamente rivolta a te.


----------



## francoff (6 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In realtà quella frase era rivolta a chiunque in situazioni simili alla tua e non era chiaramente il mio pensiero,ma ciò che si vorrebbe si dicesse di volta in volta a chi sta vivendo una situazione così problematica,chiedo comunque scusa se davvero pensi fosse espressamente rivolta a te.


Ok tutto a posto


----------



## francoff (6 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Concordo con Homer .... sei tenerissimo, pur essendo un ingegnere


Divi divi


----------



## mistral (6 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Probabilmente sono sempre talmente innamorata da non distinguerlo come stato straordinario :carneval:
> 
> Seriamente...certo che conosco lo stupore di fronte al nuovo. Subisco per certi versi il fascino dello sconosciuto...da giovane lo subivo ancora di più, visto che lo ricercavo attivamente...
> 
> ...


 @_ipazia_,hai spiegato perfettamente ciò che mi ha fatta arrovellare per tanto tempo.
Non capivo come si potesse cambiare da un istante all'altro ,uscire di colpo da una relazione che fino al giorno prima era piacevole.Il vedere le cose come non lo erano e poi vederle realmente.
Quando mio marito ha confessato la relazione con l'altra ,l'impressione che posso descrivere di lui è stata come uno specchio che in un attimo andava in frantumi .Smetteva di riflettere l'immagine che lui ci metteva davantie rimaneva solo la realtà.
La cosa che a lui piaceva di quella storia ,era l'essere messo al centro,veniva fatto sentire come un Dio autorevole e onnisciente ,a detta sua lei non batteva ciglio senza voler sentire il suo parere.Lei dal canto suo ci tenne  a dirmi che lui pendeva dalle sue labbra,era geloso e ,udite udite aveva i superpoteri ,ovvero trovava tutte le sue password di Facebook e dell'account del telefono che usava per geo localizzarla....( si è appurato che le password gliele dava lei per caricare crediti di un giochino ).Peccato,se fosse stato così mio marito si sarebbe fatto i milioni con il metodo dello scovare le password con tanta facilità.
Entrambi si sentivano i burattinai della situazione e nessuno dei due si sentiva burattino.Entrambi erano convinti di avere il maggior potere sull'altro.Ma questo non è possibile se non pensando che agissero per ottenere in cambio una risposta dall'altro a loro congeniale.Stimolavano nell'altro la risposta ai loro bisogni,accondiscendendo ad interpretare il ruolo che l'altro richiedeva.
Nell'istante in cui lo specchio si è rotto,entrambi sono rientrati nel ruolo ordinario ed è scoppiato il caos e il non riuscire più a "ricordare " che cosa muoveva il tutto perché appariva totalmente inconsistente .Si sono disconosciuti,lui non riconosceva più lei che lo descriveva come un definente morto di figa e lei non riconosceva lui che pendeva dalle sue labbra ma aveva osato dirle che tra loro era finita disubbidendole.L'altro quindi fungeva da semplice specchio magico che restituiva l'immagine desiderata e non la realtà. 
É tardi,ho un male di gola bestiale e non so se mi sono spiegata :facepalm:


----------



## Divì (6 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Divi divi


Lo so, sono una inguaribile romantica. Pensa che scema. ......


----------



## mistral (6 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anche se la domanda è rivolta a Franco, dico la mia. Da una parte può averglielo raccontato per dimostrargli l'estrema sincerità con la quale si sta muovendo, dall'altra può essere che ci sia una componente narcisistica, tanto per darse a se stessa, attraverso i gesti dell'altro, ancora più valore agli occhi del marito. Per rendersi preziosa insomma, o qualcosa del genere. Ma secondo me è la prima: lei ha abbracciato un percorso e lo sta portando avanti. Io magari glielo avrei detto al ritorno, faccia a faccia; così non mi sembra di buongusto.


Oppure entrambe


----------



## mistral (7 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Visto che nei giorni scorsi l ho accusata di essere troppo accodiscendente con lui per non dire di peggio...forse me l' ha detto per lo stesso motivo per cui lo fece tua moglie: farmi vedere che è determinata.


Mio marito fu categorico ed irremovibile ma con l'idea che aveva lei di averlo in pugno ,non poteva credere che lui volesse o,potesse davvero troncare.Credeva fosse solo impaurito e attendesse che le acque si calmassero.
Infatti fece qualche tentativo infantile  tipo contattarlo di sera per dirgli che qualcuno bussava alla porta di casa insistentemente ,lei aveva paura e chiedeva se fosse lui,oppure contattarlo per chiedere se fosse lui che la chiamava ripetutamente con numero anonimo (eravamo a cena io e lui quindi non la stava assolutamente chiamando) fino a contattarlo settimane dopo dandogli appuntamento a casa sua per fare sesso.Le prime due volte mio marito non volle risponderle ,mi mostró  i messaggi e risposi io a lei dicendole di dormire tranquilla che lui era con me quindi non le stava sfondando la porta e non la stava chiamando .
Il messaggio con l'appuntamento per fare sesso non me lo mostró subito perché aveva paura della mia reazione e del fatto che si sarebbe nuovamente innescata una reazione poco piacevole da parte mia.Me lo fece vedere qualche giorno dopo credo che lo fece in parte per dimostrarmi di essere irremovibile ed in parte per vanità .Anche se ,l'essere trattato come un morto di figa che non rifiuterebbe un tale invito ,non è che lo facesse uscire così bene .Rendeva l'idea di cosa pensasse lei di lui.
Quindi dipende anche che testa di minchia sia l'altro e quanto il suo ego non gli permetta di accettare di essere stato scaricato .


----------



## francoff (7 Marzo 2017)

Una cosa che spero vivamente per oggi 7 marzo e' che non ci sia nessuna nuova puntata della telenovela .


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Una cosa che spero vivamente per oggi 7 marzo e' che non ci sia nessuna nuova puntata della telenovela .


Tanto il tormento lo produci tu.
Non puoi controllare proprio niente.
Lascia fluire il dolore.


----------



## mistral (7 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Una cosa che spero vivamente per oggi 7 marzo e' che non ci sia nessuna nuova puntata della telenovela .


Prima che la telenovela finisca nel bene o nel male,ci saranno ancora tante puntate.....


----------



## francoff (7 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Prima che la telenovela finisca nel bene o nel male,ci saranno ancora tante puntate.....


Solo per oggi almeno! Non ho chiesto di interpretare nulla e sono quello che si prende le pedate


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Solo per oggi almeno! Non ho chiesto di interpretare nulla e sono quello che si prende le pedate


Le potresti dare.


----------



## francoff (7 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Le potresti dare.


Giusto


----------



## mistral (7 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Solo per oggi almeno! Non ho chiesto di interpretare nulla e sono quello che si prende le pedate


In realtà sei co protagonista e puoi sceglierti il ruolo (anche se è all'interno di un film che non volevi girare)e onestamente quella nel casino mi pare sia più tua moglie .Guardala da qualunque lato ,ma qualsiasi decisione possa prendere lei ,non potrà mai trovarsi in una condizione serena e soddisfacente.E può accusare solo se stessa mentre farebbe tanto comodo poter dare la copla dei nostri  mali a qualcun'altro.


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> In realtà sei co protagonista e puoi sceglierti il ruolo (anche se è all'interno di un film che non volevi girare)e onestamente quella nel casino mi pare sia più tua moglie .Guardala da qualunque lato ,ma qualsiasi decisione possa prendere lei ,non potrà mai trovarsi in una condizione serena e soddisfacente.E può accusare solo se stessa mentre farebbe tanto comodo poter dare la copla dei nostri  mali a qualcun'altro.


Lanciati i dadi..."torna alla casella di partenza"...
Come sempre, detto prima a me, senza ironia ma constatando il quadro generale; concedendone il cambiamento al "colpo di reni" della volontà della ragione (apposta non dico: amore).

Sono molto restio ad usare il termine"amore" , come ampiamente approfondito. Ma in questo caso lo sforzo deve farlo la "volontà" dell'amore che, deve essere in sintonia con quella della ragione; vanno superate l'attrazione e l'innamoramento (che per definizione è irrazionale e subordinato all'emotività del contingente), e deve essere inteso non solo riferito alla coppia ma al "sistema" famiglia.Del resto, se ci sono buoni presupposti tra i due il lavoro sarà agevole.Stante che il rimuginare,rinfacciare,rivangare, sia compromettente  e non si possa conoscere il pensiero dell'altro. Ripeto: se ci sono buoni presupposti; e questo lo si vede fin da subito.
Difficile ma lo si può fare.


----------



## Divì (7 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> In realtà sei co protagonista e puoi sceglierti il ruolo (anche se è all'interno di un film che non volevi girare)e onestamente quella nel casino mi pare sia più tua moglie .Guardala da qualunque lato ,ma qualsiasi decisione possa prendere lei ,non potrà mai trovarsi in una condizione serena e soddisfacente.E può accusare solo se stessa mentre farebbe tanto comodo poter dare la copla dei nostri  mali a qualcun'altro.


Sicuramente lei pare nella condizione di chi decide di saltare il fosso e si rende conto troppo tardi che è largo e non ce la farà mai a raggiungere l'altra sponda. Ma non può nemmeno tornare indietro e quindi può solo finire in acqua. Sperando non sia troppo profonda e sperando che sappia nuotare.

Ma anche al coprotagonista non è che siano date tante scelte: o si butta e la va a prendere o gira sui tacchi e la lascia affogare. In entrambi i casi tanto benessere e serenità non li vedo.

  [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION], purtroppo per qualche mese ogni giorno porterà una "novità", un tassello nuovo nel mosaico. Poi, come dice  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], il tormento o meno dipenderà da te e dal tuo modo di lasciar fluire il dolore.


----------



## trilobita (7 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Sicuramente lei pare nella condizione di chi decide di saltare il fosso e si rende conto troppo tardi che è largo e non ce la farà mai a raggiungere l'altra sponda. Ma non può nemmeno tornare indietro e quindi può solo finire in acqua. Sperando non sia troppo profonda e sperando che sappia nuotare.
> 
> Ma anche al coprotagonista non è che siano date tante scelte: o si butta e la va a prendere o gira sui tacchi e la lascia affogare. In entrambi i casi tanto benessere e serenità non li vedo.
> 
> [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION], purtroppo per qualche mese ogni giorno porterà una "novità", un tassello nuovo nel mosaico. Poi, come dice  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], il tormento o meno dipenderà da te e dal tuo modo di lasciar fluire il dolore.


Purtroppo con il telefonino no riesco a nerettare e quindi devo riportare la frase per esteso.perché lei non può nemmeno tornare indietro?
Cosa lo impedirebbe,nel caso il marito girasse i tacchi o le rendesse il riavvicinamento troppo pesante?


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Una cosa che spero vivamente per oggi 7 marzo e' che non ci sia nessuna nuova puntata della telenovela .


Tu continua a concentrarti (come stai già facendo) su te stesso e a ciò che vuoi ti servirà quando rientri.


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Purtroppo con il telefonino no riesco a nerettare e quindi devo riportare la frase per esteso.perché lei non può nemmeno tornare indietro?
> Cosa lo impedirebbe,nel caso il marito girasse i tacchi o le rendesse il riavvicinamento troppo pesante?



concordo ma in questo caso Franco ha preso già la sua "strada" e di quello che potrebbe fare la moglie penso non gli interessi. 
Per quando concerne, invece il discorso delle "posizioni", è ovvio che lei abbia già un alternativa "pronta" ma anche in questo caso dipende da quanto sia "importante".


----------



## Divì (7 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Purtroppo con il telefonino no riesco a nerettare e quindi devo riportare la frase per esteso.perché lei non può nemmeno tornare indietro?
> Cosa lo impedirebbe,nel caso il marito girasse i tacchi o le rendesse il riavvicinamento troppo pesante?



E' sulla sponda da cui proviene che non può tornare, perché comunque tutto cambia, anche le sponde.

Non si può tornare chiedendo "fai come se non avessi mai provato a saltare", se sei tutta fradicia.

Non so se così è più chiaro.


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Lanciati i dadi..."torna alla casella di partenza"...
> Come sempre, detto prima a me, senza ironia ma constatando il quadro generale; concedendone il cambiamento al "colpo di reni" della volontà della ragione (apposta non dico: amore).
> 
> Sono molto restio ad usare il termine"amore" , come ampiamente approfondito. Ma in questo caso lo sforzo deve farlo la "volontà" dell'amore che, deve essere in sintonia con quella della ragione; vanno superate l'attrazione e l'innamoramento (che per definizione è irrazionale e subordinato all'emotività del contingente), e deve essere inteso non solo riferito alla coppia ma al "sistema" famiglia.Del resto, se ci sono buoni presupposti tra i due il lavoro sarà agevole.Stante che il rimuginare,rinfacciare,rivangare, sia compromettente  e non si possa conoscere il pensiero dell'altro. Ripeto: se ci sono buoni presupposti; e questo lo si vede fin da subito.
> Difficile ma lo si può fare.


L'ho elaborato un poco meglio!


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> E' sulla sponda da cui proviene che non può tornare, perché comunque tutto cambia, anche le sponde.
> 
> Non si può tornare chiedendo "fai come se non avessi mai provato a saltare", se sei tutta fradicia.
> 
> Non so se così è più chiaro.


:up:


----------



## trilobita (7 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> E' sulla sponda da cui proviene che non può tornare, perché comunque tutto cambia, anche le sponde.
> 
> Non si può tornare chiedendo "fai come se non avessi mai provato a saltare", se sei tutta fradicia.
> 
> Non so se così è più chiaro.


Fuor di metafora,l'amante non la riprenderebbe perché lei ha provato a ricucire con il marito?
Chiedo solo,non voglio insinuare nulla sia chiaro,è che stamattina il processore matematico gira troppo lento,credo sia di un 286....


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> :up:


Purtroppo, ed è difficile, si deve fare così: ci si asciuga e si fa finta di non avere mai saltato.....ed è qui che entra in gioco la volontà; l'unica medicina efficace.
Ho quotato Danny che quotava Divì


----------



## Divì (7 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Fuor di metafora,l'amante non la riprenderebbe perché lei ha provato a ricucire con il marito?
> Chiedo solo,non voglio insinuare nulla sia chiaro,è che stamattina il processore matematico gira troppo lento,credo sia di un 286....


Ma abbiamo detto che lei in qualità di protagonista del film QUALUNQUE COSA FACCIA (stare o andare) si troverà non serena e non felice.... 
Chi se ne frega se l'altro la riprende o non la riprende. Credeva di poter saltare e non ci è riuscita e adesso è tutta bagnata.


----------



## Divì (7 Marzo 2017)

scusate, messaggio doppio


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma abbiamo detto che lei in qualità di protagonista del film QUALUNQUE COSA FACCIA (stare o andare) si troverà non serena e non felice....
> Chi se ne frega se l'altro la riprende o non la riprende. Credeva di poter saltare e non ci è riuscita e adesso è tutta bagnata.


Sì.
E' come avere due lavori che ti soddisfano e ti consentono di vivere agevolmente.
Poi, a un certo punto, entrambe le ditte per cui lavori vanno in crisi.
Oltre all'incertezza per il futuro, alle condizioni di lavoro peggiorate, corri anche il rischio di non percepire lo stipendio o di essere licenziato.
Come conseguenza dello stato di crisi, una delle due ditte chiude, l'altra ridimensiona gli obiettivi.
Alla fine ti trovi in una situazione notevolmente peggiore rispetto a prima.


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> E' come avere due lavori che ti soddisfano e ti consentono di vivere agevolmente.
> Poi, a un certo punto, entrambe le ditte per cui lavori vanno in crisi.
> Oltre all'incertezza per il futuro, alle condizioni di lavoro peggiorate, corri anche il rischio di non percepire lo stipendio o di essere licenziato.
> ...


Bella questa
Però, con la volontà puoi trovarti un nuovo lavoro, oppure ridisegnarti nel contesto adattandoti alla situazione. Mai demordere....


----------



## trilobita (7 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma abbiamo detto che lei in qualità di protagonista del film QUALUNQUE COSA FACCIA (stare o andare) si troverà non serena e non felice....
> Chi se ne frega se l'altro la riprende o non la riprende. Credeva di poter saltare e non ci è riuscita e adesso è tutta bagnata.


Non interessa neppure a me,era solo per capire se il concetto era quello,a me  quello che fa lui è indifferente.....e pure quello che fa lei,visto che ad oggi,se non è cambiato qualcosa,tra loro è finita.
Come chiunque abbia subito un tradimento,ho empatia con Franco e seguo i suoi stati d'animo,punto.
Di volta in volta,se qualcosa non mi è chiaro,chiedo.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non interessa neppure a me,era solo per capire se il concetto era quello,a me  quello che fa lui è indifferente.....e pure quello che fa lei,visto che ad oggi,se non è cambiato qualcosa,*tra loro è finita.*
> Come chiunque abbia subito un tradimento,ho empatia con Franco e seguo i suoi stati d'animo,punto.
> Di volta in volta,se qualcosa non mi è chiaro,chiedo.


L'utilizzare il termine "fine" mi sono accorto fornisce un'immagine errata del rapporto di coppia che si crea dopo la scoperta del tradimento.
Non finisce purtroppo nulla.
Inizia invece un periodo in cui quel rapporto porta alla luce sentimenti ed emozioni inaspettate e purtroppo talvolta sgradevoli.
Sia che la coppia termini con una separazione o cerchi una possibile riconciliazione, è inevitabile passare attraverso una fase di ricerca della consapevolezza che può essere dolorosa.
Anche l'abbandono della routine consolidata in anni e dei progetti di coppia può essere traumatico.
E' questo il periodo più duro da affrontare, qualsiasi esito si voglia ottenere, il "come" ci si arriva è ancora più complesso del "perché" si è giunti a ciò.
Il "dove" poi ci è ancora ignoto.


----------



## trilobita (7 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'utilizzare il termine "fine" mi sono accorto fornisce un'immagine errata del rapporto di coppia che si crea dopo la scoperta del tradimento.
> Non finisce purtroppo nulla.
> Inizia invece un periodo in cui quel rapporto porta alla luce sentimenti ed emozioni inaspettate e purtroppo talvolta sgradevoli.
> Sia che la coppia termini con una separazione o cerchi una possibile riconciliazione, è inevitabile passare attraverso una fase di ricerca della consapevolezza che può essere dolorosa.
> ...


Quoto tutto....sommessamente....


----------



## francoff (7 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'utilizzare il termine "fine" mi sono accorto fornisce un'immagine errata del rapporto di coppia che si crea dopo la scoperta del tradimento.
> Non finisce purtroppo nulla.
> Inizia invece un periodo in cui quel rapporto porta alla luce sentimenti ed emozioni inaspettate e purtroppo talvolta sgradevoli.
> Sia che la coppia termini con una separazione o cerchi una possibile riconciliazione, è inevitabile passare attraverso una fase di ricerca della consapevolezza che può essere dolorosa.
> ...



Quoto ma non sono d accordo su tutto. Qualcosa finisce ed è qualcosa di importante e questa fine ci spinge al "come" al "perchè" e al " dove"....ma che qualcosa sia finito è indubbio. é finita la fiducia incodizionata, è finito il sapere che l altro c' è sempre e comunque, è finito il pensarci come coppia mentre siamo ora 2 individui molte cose sono finite purtroppo.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Quoto ma non sono d accordo su tutto. Qualcosa finisce ed è qualcosa di importante e questa fine ci spinge al "come" al "perchè" e al " dove"....ma che qualcosa sia finito è indubbio. é finita la fiducia incodizionata, è finito il sapere che l altro c' è sempre e comunque, è finito il pensarci come coppia mentre siamo ora 2 individui molte cose sono finite purtroppo.


Sì, qualcosa è finito, e quel che resta si è trasformato e ci spinge verso un dove che ci è ignoto.


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Quoto ma non sono d accordo su tutto. Qualcosa finisce ed è qualcosa di importante e questa fine ci spinge al "come" al "perchè" e al " dove"....ma che qualcosa sia finito è indubbio. é finita la fiducia incodizionata, è finito il sapere che l altro c' è sempre e comunque, è finito il pensarci come coppia mentre siamo ora 2 individui molte cose sono finite purtroppo.


Io, una domanda che mi sto ponendo è questa: Vorrei che questa donna un domani, dovesse capitarmi di essere al termine della vita, in un letto immobile, incapace di comunicare, vorrei dunque, che fosse lei al mio capezzale?  Secondo me la risposta assume diverso valore col passare del tempo....Oggi, direi di no....forse.
(Questa elucubrazione in quanto un congiunto molto stretto di mia moglie si trova nelle condizioni di salute sopra descritte).


----------



## trilobita (7 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, qualcosa è finito, e quel che resta si è trasformato e ci spinge verso un dove che ci è ignoto.


Ecco,qui credo che dipenda anche dalla lucidità che uno riesce a mettere in campo nei momenti topici.
Questo ti aiuta a capire cosa ti serve veramente per superare l'ostacolo.
Quando hai chiara la direzione,sai anche dove vuoi arrivare,l'unica incognita,è il prezzo da pagare.
Chiara e illuminante,secondo me,è la frase di Franco,che motivava la sua decisione di fermare il processo di riavvicinamento,non per ripicca,vendetta,ma perché continuando con il trend che aveva preso la situazione,andava in crisi il suo equilibrio.
Quindi,obiettivo da perseguire,conservazione dell'equilibrio,eventuale prezzo da pagare,naufragio del tentativo,anche se mi è parso di capire,uno spiraglio lo ha lasciato,comprensibilmente.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Sicuramente lei pare nella condizione di chi decide di saltare il fosso e si rende conto troppo tardi che è largo e non ce la farà mai a raggiungere l'altra sponda. Ma non può nemmeno tornare indietro e quindi può solo finire in acqua. Sperando non sia troppo profonda e sperando che sappia nuotare.
> 
> Ma anche al *coprotagonista* non è che siano date tante scelte: o* si butta e la va a prendere o gira sui tacchi *e la lascia affogare. In entrambi i casi tanto benessere e serenità non li vedo.
> 
> @_francoff_, purtroppo per qualche mese ogni giorno porterà una "novità", un tassello nuovo nel mosaico. Poi, come dice  @_Brunetta_, il tormento o meno dipenderà da te e dal tuo modo di lasciar fluire il dolore.


Già. Attribuire una intenzione malevola piuttosto che una minima coerenza mi sembra sbagliato.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io, una domanda che mi sto ponendo è questa: Vorrei che questa donna un domani, dovesse capitarmi di essere al termine della vita, in un letto immobile, incapace di comunicare, vorrei dunque, che fosse lei al mio capezzale?  Secondo me la risposta assume diverso valore col passare del tempo....Oggi, direi di no....forse.
> (Questa elucubrazione in quanto un congiunto molto stretto di mia moglie si trova nelle condizioni di salute sopra descritte).


Anch'io feci un pensiero simile.
Se avessi una grave malattia avrei la certezza che quest'uomo mi potrebbe stare vicino? Mi risposi di no. Allora era meglio essere sola.


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io feci un pensiero simile.
> Se avessi una grave malattia avrei la certezza che quest'uomo mi potrebbe stare vicino? Mi risposi di no. Allora era meglio essere sola.


Ecco....perché sapresti che ti starebbe vicino solo per pietà umana,se va bene ; mentre, in cuor tuo (nostro) penseresti che la commiserazione (nell'accezione più cruda) e forse l'occasione di liberare l'altro preponderino.


----------



## francoff (7 Marzo 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ecco....perché sapresti che ti starebbe vicino solo per pietà umana,se va bene ; mentre, in cuor tuo (nostro) penseresti che la commiserazione e forse l'occasione di liberare l'altro preponderi.



Non credo....non penserei alla commiserazione ma proprio penserei " cazzo vuole?" " perchè è qui quando vorrei non ci fosse?"


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ecco....perché sapresti che ti starebbe vicino solo per pietà umana,se va bene ; mentre, in cuor tuo (nostro) penseresti che la commiserazione e forse l'occasione di liberare l'altro preponderi.


No. Ho pensato che proprio non mi sarei fidata.
Hai presente il film "Sospetto"? Ogni gesto, anche un bicchiere di latte diventa, invece che un conforto, inquietante.


----------



## Frithurik (7 Marzo 2017)

Ieri sera avete parlato ?


----------



## francoff (7 Marzo 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Ieri sera avete parlato ?



si


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non credo....non penserei alla commiserazione ma proprio penserei " cazzo vuole?" " perchè è qui quando vorrei non ci fosse?"


Adesso è così! Anche per me....ma stiamo parlando di recuperare su basi solide e ritrovate; cose che ora come ora comprensibilmente abbiamo difficoltà a intravvedere o anche solo riuscire a fissare , stabilizzare, eliminando l'emotività e lasciando agire solo la volontà.Secondo me le due cose van di pari passo: il riconoscimento dell'altro nel quotidiano ce lo fa apparire anche come punto affidabile e non ambiguo, e non interpretabile in un momento topico come quello della solitudine della malattia.


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ecco....perché sapresti che ti starebbe vicino solo per pietà umana,se va bene ; mentre, in cuor tuo (nostro) penseresti che la commiserazione (nell'accezione più cruda) e forse l'occasione di liberare l'altro preponderino.


Errata corrige


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Ho pensato che proprio non mi sarei fidata.
> Hai presente il film "Sospetto"? Ogni gesto, anche un bicchiere di latte diventa, invece che un conforto, inquietante.
> View attachment 12793
> 
> View attachment 12794


Questo si chiama avere il nemico in casa!


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2017)

E....caro Franco, ancora non capisco quanto di mio vi possa essere per un recupero , e quanto altrettanto di mio siano dei pretesti per giustificarmi e gratificarmi per non perseguirlo (il recupero)
Poi forse riuscirò a capire anche la volontà dell'altro....
(vi scrivo dall'ospedale e, credetemi, mi vien difficile e quasi innaturale starle accanto nella sofferenza per la madre)


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Ho pensato che proprio non mi sarei fidata.
> Hai presente il film "Sospetto"? Ogni gesto, anche un bicchiere di latte diventa, invece che un conforto, inquietante.
> View attachment 12793
> 
> View attachment 12794


Io ho pensato a "Amore e guerra" di Woody Allen...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWITAwrzLNA

Questa scena.
(per morire c'è tempo, ragazzi... una cosa per volta)


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho pensato a "Amore e guerra" di Woody Allen...


La guerra dei Roses...


----------



## mistral (7 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma abbiamo detto che lei in qualità di protagonista del film QUALUNQUE COSA FACCIA (stare o andare) si troverà non serena e non felice....
> Chi se ne frega se l'altro la riprende o non la riprende. Credeva di poter saltare e non ci è riuscita e adesso è tutta bagnata.


Peggio.
Credeva di fare bungee jumping senza bagnarsi


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Peggio.
> Credeva di fare bungee jumping senza bagnarsi


Hai completato la bella metafora di divì.


----------



## insane (7 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Peggio.
> Credeva di fare bungee jumping senza bagnarsi




Da (ex) praticante ti dico che se lo fai da un ponte sopra un fiume gli addetti ti chiedono esplicitamente se vuoi finire in acqua o no, e calibrano l'elastico di conseguenza.

Questo per dire che se ti bagni te la sei proprio andata a cercare:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Da (ex) praticante ti dico che se lo fai da un ponte sopra un fiume gli addetti ti chiedono esplicitamente se vuoi finire in acqua o no, e calibrano l'elastico di conseguenza.
> 
> Questo per dire che se ti bagni te la sei proprio andata a cercare:carneval:


Mammamia! È poi ti lamenti del tradimento :nuke::carneval:


----------



## Frithurik (7 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> si


scusami se non sono indiscreto, ha pelle che sensazione hai avuto, se avete parlato di quel che e' successo ieri.


----------



## mistral (7 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Da (ex) praticante ti dico che se lo fai da un ponte sopra un fiume gli addetti ti chiedono esplicitamente se vuoi finire in acqua o no, e calibrano l'elastico di conseguenza.
> 
> Questo per dire che se ti bagni te la sei proprio andata a cercare:carneval:


In questo caso quello che ha smollato l'elastico facendo finire lei con le terga  a mollo è stato l'altro con il suo egoismo ed il volersi insinuare in una realtà che per tacito assenso non doveva appartenergli se non con il permesso di lei.


----------



## trilobita (7 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> In questo caso quello che ha smollato l'elastico facendo finire lei con le terga  a mollo è stato l'altro con il suo egoismo ed il volersi insinuare in una realtà che per tacito assenso non doveva appartenergli se non con il permesso di lei.


Credo che questo non possiamo saperlo con certezza,occorrerebbe sentire la versione.dell'amante per capire qualcosa di più,abbiamo.solo la versione di lei,quindi....


----------



## mistral (7 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo che questo non possiamo saperlo con certezza,occorrerebbe sentire la versione.dell'amante per capire qualcosa di più,abbiamo.solo la versione di lei,quindi....


Il messaggio inopportuno non mi pare fosse in dubbio.Quel messaggio è gravissimo .


----------



## trilobita (7 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il messaggio inopportuno non mi pare fosse in dubbio.Quel messaggio è gravissimo .


Si,sarebbe interessante sapere perché ha pensato di poterlo fare....


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il messaggio inopportuno non mi pare fosse in dubbio.Quel messaggio è gravissimo .


Non solo messaggi...se hai letto la mia storia avrai visto l'inopportunità di lui farsi atteggiamento davanti letteralmente ai miei  occhi!Impossibile non accorgersi del coinvolgimento e non dico solo da parte mia, ma anche dalla parte di chi ne era coinvolto. Ancora un poco e la scopava con lo sguardo!Una ventina d'anni addietro, con l'altra moglie andammo in un magazzino di porte e finestre,dovendo ristrutturare il famoso alloggio che per venderlo dopo la separazione dovetti penare soldi ed anni di attesa per rientrare in possesso del solo 50% dei soldi investiti: in tutto una perdita tra avvocato e casa di oltre novantamila euro; ma questa è un'altra storia. Ritorniamo al magazzino degli infissi....c'era questa commessa , bellissima,efebica,(meglio direi una bellezza androgina),  innocente, ma maliziosetta, che aveva almeno quindici anni meno di me, con cui intrapresi un discorso tecnico sulle porte interne....dopo pochi minuti mi resi conto che era come ci fossimo solo io e lei....anche se percepivo la presenza di mia moglie che ci guardava a braccia conserte, la testa inclinata da un lato, mentre aspettava che l'idillio terminasse, come ebbe poi a dirmi successivamente. Una cosa stranissima, mai più capitata.....diciamo che tra i due quella più suggestionata mi pareva lei: non riuscivamo a staccarci gli occhi di dosso. Capisco che la chimica, la presenza possa far perdere la testa, capisco meno un'invasione di campo da parte di un amante consolidato che non sa stare al proprio posto!P.s. Per la cronaca, dopo la separazione tornai in quel magazzino, ma lei non c'era più.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non solo messaggi...se hai letto la mia storia avrai visto l'inopportunità di lui farsi atteggiamento davanti letteralmente ai miei  occhi!Impossibile non accorgersi del coinvolgimento e non dico solo da parte mia, ma anche dalla parte di chi ne è coinvolto. Ancora un poco e la scopava con lo sguardo!Una ventina d'anni addietro, con l'altra moglie andammo in un magazzino di porte e finestre,dovendo ristrutturare il famoso alloggio che per venderlo dopo la separazione dovetti penare soldi ed anni di attesa per rientrare in possesso del solo 50% dei soldi investiti: in tutto una perdita tra avvocato e casa di oltre novantamila euro; ma questa è un'altra storia. Ritorniamo al magazzino degli infissi....c'era questa commessa , bellissima,efebica,(meglio direi una bellezza androgina),  innocente, ma maliziosetta, che aveva almeno quindici anni meno di me, con cui intrapresi un discorso tecnico sulle porte interne....dopo pochi minuti mi resi conto che era come ci fossimo solo io e lei....anche se percepivo la presenza di mia moglie che ci guardava a braccia conserte, la testa inclinata da un lato, mentre aspettava che l'idillio terminasse, come ebbe poi a dirmi successivamente. Una cosa stranissima, mai più capitata.....diciamo che tra i due quella più suggestionata mi pareva lei: non riuscivamo a staccarci gli occhi di dosso. Capisco che la chimica, la presenza possa far perdere la testa, capisco meno un'invasione di campo da parte di un amante consolidato che non sa stare al proprio posto!P.s. Per la cronaca, dopo la separazione tornai in quel magazzino, ma lei non c'era più.


Mammamia! Sembra il discorso della facocera. Un* amante va bene giusto se sta al suo posto di giocattolino, se vuole essere considerat* un essere umano che ha vissuto una storia e vuole comunicare, come avviene in ogni relazione, anatema!


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mammamia! Sembra il discorso della facocera. Un* amante va bene giusto se sta al suo posto di giocattolino, se vuole essere considerat* un essere umano che ha vissuto una storia e vuole comunicare, come avviene in ogni relazione, anatema!


Il rischio è di inceppare il giocattolo,appalesandosi..


----------



## mistral (7 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Si,sarebbe interessante sapere perché ha pensato di poterlo fare....


I cretini che non sanno valutare le proprie azioni esistono .Se lo ha fatto di proposito,ancora peggio .
Mi pare che lei fosse adirata con lui per quel messaggio .Francoff ha visto la scena sulla panchina del parco,quindi lei non era così consenziente


----------



## mistral (7 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mammamia! Sembra il discorso della facocera. Un* amante va bene giusto se sta al suo posto di giocattolino, se vuole essere considerat* un essere umano che ha vissuto una storia e vuole comunicare, come avviene in ogni relazione, anatema!


Se la moglie di Francoff avesse voluto comunicare al marito che aveva una relazione ,lo avrebbe fatto.
Che il tipo l'abbia preceduta di sua sponte va un po' meno bene.
Puo tentare di convincere  lei a palesarsi ma non obbligarla con un colpo basso.Perche se lui sapeva che lei era con il marito per 48 ore filate ,esordire con "ciao amore" in un messaggio è decisamente da stronzo o cretino o emtrambi.


----------



## francoff (7 Marzo 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> scusami se non sono indiscreto, ha pelle che sensazione hai avuto, se avete parlato di quel che e' successo ieri.


Si certo ma sono cose nostre ad ora non mi va di condividerle


----------



## francoff (7 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se la moglie di Francoff avesse voluto comunicare al marito che aveva una relazione ,lo avrebbe fatto.
> Che il tipo l'abbia preceduta di sua sponte va un po' meno bene.
> Puo tentare di convincere  lei a palesarsi ma non obbligarla con un colpo basso.Perche se lui sapeva che lei era con il marito per 48 ore filate ,esordire con "ciao amore" in un messaggio è decisamente da stronzo o cretino o emtrambi.


Infatti mia moglie dopo che le ebbi parlato capi dal mio atteggiamento e dal suo forzare la mano chi aveva rispetto e ci teneva a lei .


----------



## mistral (7 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Infatti mia moglie dopo che le ebbi parlato capi dal mio atteggiamento e dal suo forzare la mano chi aveva rispetto e ci teneva a lei .


Ti capisco.
Ha insultato e smerdato molto di più mio marito l'altra che non io che forse ne avrei avuto ben più motivo.
Io lo vedevo soffrire e per quanto potevo ,stando malissimo anche io,cercavo di capire e non infierire con insulti o gesta sconsiderate gratuite,l'altra pur sapendo cosa stesse passando lui ha optato per tentativi di completa distruzione non facendo intravedere un barlume di amore o almeno rispetto per l'uomo al quale fino al giorno prima faceva credere di essere  importantissimo.
Un amore che elargiva fintanto che lui si è attenuto  al ruolo ,uscito dalla relazione ,non è più stato degno di uscirne con un filo di dignità .Questo posso immaginare che mio marito lo abbia notato.


----------



## trilobita (7 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> I cretini che non sanno valutare le proprie azioni esistono .Se lo ha fatto di proposito,ancora peggio .
> Mi pare che lei fosse adirata con lui per quel messaggio .Francoff ha visto la scena sulla panchina del parco,quindi lei non era così consenziente


Il guaio che questo tutto sembra tranne che un cretino..
Può essere che lei gli abbia lasciato intendere di essere indecisa,d'altronde ha ammesso lei stessa di essere stata sul punto di mollare marito,annessi e connessi,per mettersi con lui.
Lui,stanco del suo procrastinare ha pensato di dare la spallata per agevolare il cambio,magari mettendo in conto anche la litigata che avvenne quel giovedì,pensando che comunque sarebbe rientrata,anche questo ammesso dalla moglie,cioè,se non fosse stata scoperta,avrebbe ripreso,passata l'irritazione.
Dopo la scoperta,non posso accettare nulla di quanto detto da lei come oro colato,perché,come ben sanno tutti i traditori,la regola n.1 è pararsi sempre e comunque il culo...
Se poi tramite telefono mi fai capire con gentilezza che è finita e mi presento con i fiori,mi aspetto che se non va,tu mi dica che ti dispiace,ma devo rassegnarmi,un abbraccio e ciaone.
Ci sta che gli sms e le telefonate non fossero così definitive,così da indurlo a pensare di riprovare un'ultima volta.
Purtroppo per lui è arrivato l'intervento a muso duro del marito,confermato nei giorni successivi con colloqui senza speranza per lei,e questo l'ha indotta a reagire in modo spropositato...se è andata così.
Ed ora,liberate le fiere!!!


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se la moglie di Francoff avesse voluto comunicare al marito che aveva una relazione ,lo avrebbe fatto.
> Che il tipo l'abbia preceduta di sua sponte va un po' meno bene.
> Puo tentare di convincere  lei a palesarsi ma non obbligarla con un colpo basso.Perche se lui sapeva che lei era con il marito per 48 ore filate ,esordire con "ciao amore" in un messaggio è decisamente da stronzo o cretino o emtrambi.


Appunto!


----------



## marietto (7 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il guaio che questo tutto sembra tranne che un cretino..
> Può essere che lei gli abbia lasciato intendere di essere indecisa,d'altronde ha ammesso lei stessa di essere stata sul punto di mollare marito,annessi e connessi,per mettersi con lui.
> Lui,stanco del suo procrastinare ha pensato di dare la spallata per agevolare il cambio,magari mettendo in conto anche la litigata che avvenne quel giovedì,pensando che comunque sarebbe rientrata,anche questo ammesso dalla moglie,cioè,se non fosse stata scoperta,avrebbe ripreso,passata l'irritazione.
> Dopo la scoperta,non posso accettare nulla di quanto detto da lei come oro colato,perché,come ben sanno tutti i traditori,la regola n.1 è pararsi sempre e comunque il culo...
> ...


Potresti anche non aver torto, a dire il vero, anche se il messaggio iniziale potrebbe essere stato una sbruffonata da parte sua. In effetti mettere zizzania alla vigilia di un'assenza di un mese da parte del marito, attendere l'assenza per tempestare di messaggini, telefonate e visite a sorpresa, non sembrano coincidenze...

Non so, resto indeciso tra astuto piano e mosse disperate vista la mala parata...


----------



## mistral (7 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il guaio che questo tutto sembra tranne che un cretino..
> Può essere che lei gli abbia lasciato intendere di essere indecisa,d'altronde ha ammesso lei stessa di essere stata sul punto di mollare marito,annessi e connessi,per mettersi con lui.
> Lui,stanco del suo procrastinare ha pensato di dare la spallata per agevolare il cambio,magari mettendo in conto anche la litigata che avvenne quel giovedì,pensando che comunque sarebbe rientrata,anche questo ammesso dalla moglie,cioè,se non fosse stata scoperta,avrebbe ripreso,passata l'irritazione.
> Dopo la scoperta,non posso accettare nulla di quanto detto da lei come oro colato,perché,come ben sanno tutti i traditori,la regola n.1 è pararsi sempre e comunque il culo...
> ...


Ho risposto ieri a questa ipotesi.Mio marito è stato tassativo ed irremovibile.Una volta averle comunicato la sua intenzione di chiudere qualsiasi fosse stato l'epilogo del nostro matrimonio non le ha più risposto (nemmeno agli insulti che elargiva) nè l'ha cercata ma lei credeva solo che se la stesse facendo  sotto aspettando tempi migliori perché era convinta di essere la parte dominante..A volte la storia ognuno se la proietta nel cervello come più gli fa comodo.


----------



## mistral (7 Marzo 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Potresti anche non aver torto, a dire il vero, anche se il messaggio iniziale potrebbe essere stato una sbruffonata da parte sua. In effetti mettere zizzania alla vigilia di un'assenza di un mese da parte del marito, attendere l'assenza per tempestare di messaggini, telefonate e visite a sorpresa, non sembrano coincidenze...
> 
> Non so, resto indeciso tra astuto piano e mosse disperate vista la mala parata...


Potrebbe anche essersi sopravvalutato .Si sa che una volta fuori dalla bolla tutto assume una dimensione ben diversa.


----------



## marietto (7 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche essersi sopravvalutato .Si sa che una volta fuori dalla bolla tutto assume una dimensione ben diversa.


Per sbruffonata intendevo proprio quello...


----------



## mistral (7 Marzo 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Per sbruffonata intendevo proprio quello...


Anche,ma lui non era nella bolla e quindi aveva poco chiaro ciò che qui leggiamo e viviamo sulla pelle.
La bolla è scoppiata a lei trovandosi di fronte alla realtà incarnata nelle vesti del marito è tornata alla realtà che NOn era quella che aveva vissuto con lui.
Lui era sempre  lui e ha fatto sicuramente fatica a capire che cosa avesse fatto cambiare l'atteggiamento di lei.
In cuor suo immagino pensasse che lei,liberata dalla rivelazione,facesse salti di gioia e le valige e partisse con lui per un giro spensierato intorno al mondo ringraziando il suo salvatore .Se non è sposato ,non ha famiglia e non ha un minimo di empatia non capirà mai lo stato d'animo di lei e la gravità del suo messaggino.


----------



## trilobita (7 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ho risposto ieri a questa ipotesi.Mio marito è stato tassativo ed irremovibile.Una volta averle comunicato la sua intenzione di chiudere qualsiasi fosse stato l'epilogo del nostro matrimonio non le ha più risposto (nemmeno agli insulti che elargiva) nè l'ha cercata ma lei credeva solo che se la stesse facendo  sotto aspettando tempi migliori perché era convinta di essere la parte dominante..A volte la storia ognuno se la proietta nel cervello come più gli fa comodo.


Ma,scusami,qui non stiamo parlando di tuo marito,se lui si è comportato in un modo,non significa che tutto lo scibile traditorio faccia lo stesso.
Comodo a chi?


----------



## Frithurik (7 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Si certo ma sono cose nostre ad ora non mi va di condividerle


chiedo scusa


----------



## mistral (7 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma,scusami,qui non stiamo parlando di tuo marito,se lui si è comportato in un modo,non significa che tutto lo scibile traditorio faccia lo stesso.
> Comodo a chi?


Ti sto dicendo che l'altra ha continuato ad agire con prepotenza nonostante la porta fosse chiusa a doppia mandata perché LEI nella sua testa credeva fosse un suo diritto al quale lui non poteva sottrarsi senza permesso.
Il tutto per dire che non è detto che questo abbia continuato perché  la moglie di Francoff ha lasciato aperte le finestre .
Lui può anche agire secondo il film che ha in testa.


----------



## marietto (7 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Anche,ma lui non era nella bolla e quindi aveva poco chiaro ciò che qui leggiamo e viviamo sulla pelle.
> La bolla è scoppiata a lei trovandosi di fronte alla realtà incarnata nelle vesti del marito è tornata alla realtà che NOn era quella che aveva vissuto con lui.
> Lui era sempre  lui e ha fatto sicuramente fatica a capire che cosa avesse fatto cambiare l'atteggiamento di lei.
> In cuor suo immagino pensasse che lei,liberata dalla rivelazione,facesse salti di gioia e le valige e partisse con lui per un giro spensierato intorno al mondo ringraziando il suo salvatore .Se non è sposato ,non ha famiglia e non ha un minimo di empatia non capirà mai lo stato d'animo di lei e la gravità del suo messaggino.


Plausibile, anzi plausibilissimo. Lui forse pensava di averla in pugno e di poterla rigirare come voleva. 

Non esclude l'ipotesi di Trilobita, che lui stia cercando di far saltare il banco volontariamente. Troppe coincidenza spesso sono presenti perché coincidenze non sono.

Ciò non toglie che lei sia sincera a non voler cedere alle ulteriori lusinghe, ma se queste lusinghe ci sono può essere perché lui è un rompicoglioni terrificante o perché lei non ha dato l'impressione di determinazione che si spererebbe.

Insomma, spazi ci sono per un lieto fine, ma io se fossi in Francof, starei ben vigile...


----------



## francoff (7 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ti sto dicendo che l'altra ha continuato ad agire con prepotenza nonostante la porta fosse chiusa a doppia mandata perché LEI nella sua testa credeva fosse un suo diritto al quale lui non poteva sottrarsi senza permesso.
> Il tutto per dire che non è detto che questo abbia continuato perché  la moglie di Francoff ha lasciato aperte le finestre .
> Lui può anche agire secondo il film che ha in testa.


Lui single  senza figli


----------



## trilobita (7 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ti sto dicendo che l'altra ha continuato ad agire con prepotenza nonostante la porta fosse chiusa a doppia mandata perché LEI nella sua testa credeva fosse un suo diritto al quale lui non poteva sottrarsi senza permesso.
> Il tutto per dire che non è detto che questo abbia continuato perché  la moglie di Francoff ha lasciato aperte le finestre .
> Lui può anche agire secondo il film che ha in testa.


Ma si,ma si,ma io ho solo dato un'altra chiave di lettura della situazione,basata sulle sensazioni che ho avuto,se Franco  
ha la sensazione che ora lei sia sincera al 100%,che la possibilità di ricucire sia reale,lo posta e io immediatamente vado in cucina e mi verso un'ombra di Clinto bianco e brindo alla loro salute.e futuro.


----------



## francoff (7 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma si,ma si,ma io ho solo dato un'altra chiave di lettura della situazione,basata sulle sensazioni che ho avuto,se Franco
> ha la sensazione che ora lei sia sincera al 100%,che la possibilità di ricucire sia reale,lo posta e io immediatamente vado in cucina e mi verso un'ombra di Clinto bianco e brindo alla loro salute.e futuro.


È dai tempi di mio papà che non sento il Clinto


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lui single  senza figli


Un single può anche non rendersi conto dei rapporti che ci sono in famiglia e che anche il cellulare più inviolabile può essere violato per qualsiasi situazione.


----------



## trilobita (7 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> È dai tempi di mio papà che non sento il Clinto


Che non lo senti nominare o che.non lo senti nel palato?


----------



## Divì (7 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lui single  senza figli


Scusa, forse mi è sfuggito, quanti anni avete?


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un single può anche non rendersi conto dei rapporti che ci sono in famiglia e che anche il cellulare più inviolabile può essere violato per qualsiasi situazione.


A 15 anni magari non ti rendi conto...a 40 magari, qualcosina in più sulla famiglia dovresti saperne. 
Secondo me ovviamente. 

Non conosco single che non sappiano che scrivere all'amante mentre quest* è col compagn* ufficiale, non sappiano che fanno molto probabilmente dei danni o alzano di molto l'asticella del rischio. 

Ma magari conosco gente strana io :carneval:


----------



## mistral (7 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma si,ma si,ma io ho solo dato un'altra chiave di lettura della situazione,basata sulle sensazioni che ho avuto,se Franco
> ha la sensazione che ora lei sia sincera al 100%,che la possibilità di ricucire sia reale,lo posta e io immediatamente vado in cucina e mi verso un'ombra di Clinto bianco e brindo alla loro salute.e futuro.


Ma la moglie di Francoff ha l'amante che la accoglierebbe a braccia aperte.Questi sarebbero più dei dubbi che farebbero capolino nel caso in cui l'amante l'avesse  lasciata a piedi.
Se volesse fuggire con lui basterebbe che varcasse la porta.
Non arriverei a pensare che lei intenda fare calmare le acque e tenersi marito e giocattolo .Se agisse così darebbe una bella mano a Francoff ad accompagnarla alla porta senza remore.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un single può anche non rendersi conto dei rapporti che ci sono in famiglia e che anche il cellulare più inviolabile può essere violato per qualsiasi situazione.


Sì. Non ha la sensibilità per comprenderlo.
E in qualsiasi caso, non sarebbe per lui un grande problema non avendo nulla da perdere.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> A 15 anni magari non ti rendi conto...a 40 magari, qualcosina in più sulla famiglia dovresti saperne.
> Secondo me ovviamente.
> 
> Non conosco single che non sappiano che scrivere all'amante mentre quest* è col compagn* ufficiale, non sappiano che fanno molto probabilmente dei danni o alzano di molto l'asticella del rischio.
> ...


Il fatto che tu non li conosca non garantisce però che non esistano. 
Io ne ho conosciuto uno, anni fa.
Innamorato di una sposata e del tutto fuori da cercarla senza farsi scrupoli.


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu non li conosca non garantisce però che non esistano.
> Io ne ho conosciuto uno, anni fa.
> Innamorato di una sposata e del tutto fuori da cercarla senza farsi scrupoli.


Quindi questo non sapeva che le sue azioni avrebbero avuto ripercussioni sul matrimonio di lei? 

Aveva problemi di comprensione della realtà?


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi questo non sapeva che le sue azioni avrebbero avuto ripercussioni sul matrimonio di lei?
> 
> Aveva problemi di comprensione della realtà?


Secondo me aveva problemi e basta.
Nella sostanza era un po' coglione, se vogliamo essere sinceri.
Non si poneva affatto il problema, diciamo.
E noi a dirgli "Guarda che è sposata. Non ti montare la testa" etc.
Un amante con ambizioni da fidanzato.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me aveva problemi e basta.
> Nella sostanza era un po' coglione, se vogliamo essere sinceri.
> Non si poneva affatto il problema, diciamo.
> E noi a dirgli "Guarda che è sposata. Non ti montare la testa" etc.


Ah...aveva problemi di visione della realtà  

Le persone che non se la raccontano, mica si raccontano la storia dell'orso. 

Magari cercano giustificazioni, del tipo "invado perchè l* amooooo tanto tanto e non posso vivere senza di l*i" e quindi si concedono il fare gli stronzi per un buon motivo. 
Però lo sanno che se entrano in spazi della coppia ufficiale, fanno casino. 

Lo sanno ma lo fanno lo stesso. 

Che è una questione un po' diversa da "ups..stupore profondo...non avrei mai immaginato che cercarti mentre sei con *l* tu* compagn* avrebbe potuto crearti casino...incredibile!!!chi mai avrebbe potuto dirlo!!!"


----------



## francoff (8 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Scusa, forse mi è sfuggito, quanti anni avete?


48 45


----------



## francoff (8 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Che non lo senti nominare o che.non lo senti nel palato?


Nominare e bevuto . Secondo me qui non si trova più


----------



## trilobita (8 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Nominare e bevuto . Secondo me qui non si trova più


Qui si trova,ma viene venduto di nascosto,perché è proibita la vendita,ma non la coltivazione.
Va detto che non è un gran vino,ma ha un gusto caratteristico che non assomiglia a nessun altro,mentre il bianco ha anche pregio ed è a livello di buon tocai.
Il problema di questo vino ,oltre ad essere proibito,è che dura poco,va consumato entro maggio-giugno,poi perde e cambia,non è più consumabile..


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> 48 45


.
giovani quindi se non si può ricucire hai tempo di rifarti una nuova vita:up:


----------



## iosolo (8 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> A 15 anni magari non ti rendi conto...a 40 magari, qualcosina in più sulla famiglia dovresti saperne.
> Secondo me ovviamente.
> 
> Non conosco single che non sappiano che scrivere all'amante mentre quest* è col compagn* ufficiale, non sappiano che fanno molto probabilmente dei danni o alzano di molto l'asticella del rischio.
> ...


Secondo me, dipende anche quanto sa l'amante del rapporto dei due. 

La moglie potrebbe essere stata bugiarda sia con il marito che con l'amante (qui porto il mio di caso). 

Magari ci sono stati altri messaggi in momenti inopportuni che però non hanno portato a conseguenze... e quindi si è sottovalutato il problema.


----------



## trilobita (8 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> giovani quindi se non si può ricucire hai tempo di rifarti una nuova vita:up:


Vero,è così..


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Marzo 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Potresti anche non aver torto, a dire il vero, anche se il messaggio iniziale potrebbe essere stato una sbruffonata da parte sua. In effetti mettere zizzania alla vigilia di un'assenza di un mese da parte del marito, attendere l'assenza per tempestare di messaggini, telefonate e visite a sorpresa, non sembrano coincidenze...
> 
> Non so, resto indeciso tra astuto piano e mosse disperate vista la mala parata...


Certo ma il problema però è, chi gli ha detto che sarebbe partito e per quale motivo.......


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Marzo 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Plausibile, anzi plausibilissimo. Lui forse pensava di averla in pugno e di poterla rigirare come voleva.
> 
> Non esclude l'ipotesi di Trilobita, che lui stia cercando di far saltare il banco volontariamente. Troppe coincidenza spesso sono presenti perché coincidenze non sono.
> 
> ...



a seconda visti i comportamenti della moglie di Franco


----------



## trilobita (8 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Certo ma il problema però e chi gli ha detto che sarebbe partito e per quale motivo.......


In effetti sembrerebbe lui sia al corrente di tutti i movimenti del marito,qualcuno deve pur informarlo....vabbè,è inutile capire,solo lei e l'amante sanno la verità e,forse,qualcosa il marito.


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In effetti sembrerebbe lui sia al corrente di tutti i movimenti del marito,qualcuno deve pur informarlo....vabbè,è inutile capire,solo lei e l'amante sanno la verità e,forse,qualcosa il marito.



a me sembra chiarissimo.


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2017)

Io sono stata dall'altra parte 
E a meno che una donna non sia infedele di natura da sempre se imbastisce una relazione che prosegue può iniziare sì certo per attrazione sesso voglia di riscoprirsi attraenti o anche solo essere viste con altri occhi

Ma a meno che non si sia  delle stupide adolescenti di ritorno la fermi!
Se vai avanti se ti chiama amore e che cazxo ragazzi c'è ben altro 

Io non vorrei esseredrasticam negativa ma qui leggo tanto tanto uomini che sono andati avanti comunque ma non sono felici 
Cosa sia la felicità non lo so neanche 
Sicuramente essere sereni dentro mentre qui gli arrovellamenti x molti continuano

Non è il tuo caso franco appena arrivato e nel pieno del marasma

Io non credo potrei proseguire con una persona che mi avesse ingannato in quel modo 
Lo farei X terrore del nuovo di ribaltare la mia vita perché L amore la fiducia il rispetto sarebbero andato a farsi benedire per sempre .

E snche quindi la possibilità di essere serena 
Ma io sono io .


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> a me sembra chiarissimo.


Ma si si sentono ecc ecc e lui si sta giocando le sue carte 

E a me che lei racconti tutto fa anche tenerezza ma preferirei sbrigarmela da sola senza caricare mio marito anche  di queste situazioni 

Ma di nuovo io sono io


----------



## trilobita (8 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> a me sembra chiarissimo.


Io invece,sinceramente,non ci ho capito quasi un cazzo.
Mi avverti che tuo marito per un mese è fuori dai giochi e quando mi presento per provare a rovesciare la situazione mi pigli a schiaffi????
Credo che la svolta,se svolta c'è stata,sia avvenuta con il colloquio in cui il marito gli dice che è finita e i due successivi contatti su Skype,in cui ha evitato di parlarle a quattr'occhi.
Li lei ha cambiato registro,credo.
Gli schiaffi fuori luogo all'amante,conseguenza di questo,per rafforzare l'immagine di chi non ne vuole più sapere,perciò gli occorreva dirlo al marito,rendendo funzionale l'alterco.


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In effetti sembrerebbe lui sia al corrente di tutti i movimenti del marito,qualcuno deve pur informarlo....vabbè,è inutile capire,solo lei e l'amante sanno la verità e,forse,qualcosa il marito.


Mi chiedo se sia realistico e produttivo vedere complotti in personaggi che più o meno palesemente sembrano invece in preda alle difficoltà.

Certi discorsi, scusa ma proprio devo dirlo, somigliano più alle torie sulle scie chimiche.... (In my opinable opinion of course).

Se la moglie di Francoff avesse voluto abbandonarlo per l'amante lo avrebbe già fatto e il freddissimo calcolatore amante, mi sembra più che altro un pirla in preda alle sue emozioni.


----------



## francoff (8 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In effetti sembrerebbe lui sia al corrente di tutti i movimenti del marito,qualcuno deve pur informarlo....vabbè,è inutile capire,solo lei e l'amante sanno la verità e,forse,qualcosa il marito.


lui non lo sa


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se sia realistico e produttivo vedere complotti in personaggi che più o meno palesemente sembrano invece in preda alle difficoltà.
> 
> Certi discorsi, scusa ma proprio devo dirlo, somigliano più alle torie sulle scie chimiche.... (In my opinable opinion of course).
> 
> Se la moglie di Francoff avesse voluto abbandonarlo per l'amante lo avrebbe già fatto e il freddissimo calcolatore amante, mi sembra più che altro un pirla in preda alle sue emozioni.


È così..  Dovevi vedere lo sguardo e leggere il messaggio che inviò l'altro, a mia moglie: preso senza ritegno.....


----------



## Frithurik (8 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> lui non lo sa


Come fai ad esserne cosi' sicuro?


----------



## insane (8 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> lui non lo sa


Non so, ma uno capace di aspettare tua moglie in parcheggio lo vedo anche capace di stalkerare la tua abitazione e dedurre in base ai traffici di auto se ci sei o no.


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se sia realistico e produttivo vedere complotti in personaggi che più o meno palesemente sembrano invece in preda alle difficoltà.
> 
> Certi discorsi, scusa ma proprio devo dirlo, somigliano più alle torie sulle scie chimiche.... (In my opinable opinion of course).
> 
> Se la moglie di Francoff avesse voluto abbandonarlo per l'amante lo avrebbe già fatto e il freddissimo calcolatore amante, mi sembra più che altro un pirla in preda alle sue emozioni.


Vero anche Qsto

Anzi più vero  Qsto che altro 
Il punto è : non mi lascia per paura o perché sceglie ancora una volta me ?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Qui si trova,ma viene venduto di nascosto,perché è proibita la vendita,ma non la coltivazione.
> Va detto che non è un gran vino,ma ha un gusto caratteristico che non assomiglia a nessun altro,mentre il bianco ha anche pregio ed è a livello di buon tocai.
> Il problema di questo vino ,oltre ad essere proibito,è che dura poco,va consumato entro maggio-giugno,poi perde e cambia,non è più consumabile..


Normalmente sono proibiti quelli che pervla bassa gradazione alcolica non garantiscono la mancanza di germi patogeni, come il fragolino. È così?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Secondo me, dipende anche quanto sa l'amante del rapporto dei due.
> 
> La moglie potrebbe essere stata bugiarda sia con il marito che con l'amante (qui porto il mio di caso).
> 
> Magari ci sono stati altri messaggi in momenti inopportuni che però non hanno portato a conseguenze... e quindi si è sottovalutato il problema.


Infatti. Io ho sempre ricevuto messaggi a qualsiasi ora.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se sia realistico e produttivo vedere complotti in personaggi che più o meno palesemente sembrano invece in preda alle difficoltà.
> 
> Certi discorsi, scusa ma proprio devo dirlo, somigliano più alle torie sulle scie chimiche.... (In my opinable opinion of course).
> 
> Se la moglie di Francoff avesse voluto abbandonarlo per l'amante lo avrebbe già fatto e il freddissimo calcolatore amante, mi sembra più che altro un pirla in preda alle sue emozioni.





stany ha detto:


> È così..  Dovevi vedere lo sguardo e leggere il messaggio che inviò l'altro, a mia moglie: preso senza ritegno.....


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Non so, ma uno capace di aspettare tua moglie in parcheggio lo vedo anche capace di stalkerare la tua abitazione e dedurre in base ai traffici di auto se ci sei o no.


Stalker è minaccioso.
Vedere la situazione per non creare problemi è invece per nulla minaccioso.


----------



## trilobita (8 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se sia realistico e produttivo vedere complotti in personaggi che più o meno palesemente sembrano invece in preda alle difficoltà.
> 
> Certi discorsi, scusa ma proprio devo dirlo, somigliano più alle torie sulle scie chimiche.... (In my opinable opinion of course).
> 
> Se la moglie di Francoff avesse voluto abbandonarlo per l'amante lo avrebbe già fatto e il freddissimo calcolatore amante, mi sembra più che altro un pirla in preda alle sue emozioni.


In effetti alla fine dell'ipotesi che ho formulato,ho scritto che è inutile cercare di capire,ma probabilmente questo per me ha un significato,per te un altro.
Questo è il 3d che parla della situazione di Franco,se possibile,qualcuno,Franco,l'admin,mi potesse elencare i discorsi che si possono fare e quelli no,così evito di infastidire inutilmente anime sensibili..


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Non so, ma uno capace di aspettare tua moglie in parcheggio lo vedo anche capace di stalkerare la tua abitazione e dedurre in base ai traffici di auto se ci sei o no.


Scusate ma io credo sia uno in preda alle sue emozioni che sono state evidentemente alimentate a suo tempo


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stalker è minaccioso.
> Vedere la situazione per non creare problemi è invece per nulla minaccioso.


Appunto


----------



## insane (8 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stalker è minaccioso.
> Vedere la situazione per non creare problemi è invece per nulla minaccioso.


Scusa ma, personalmente, se ipoteticamente mi dovessi accorgere che uno segue i miei movimenti solo per "non creare problemi" mentre mi mette le corna gli do fuoco alla macchina con lui dentro.

edit: ovviamente in maniera figurata, purtroppo


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In effetti alla fine dell'ipotesi che ho formulato,ho scritto che è inutile cercare di capire,ma probabilmente questo per me ha un significato,per te un altro.
> Questo è il 3d che parla della situazione di Franco,se possibile,qualcuno,Franco,l'admin,mi potesse elencare i discorsi che si possono fare e quelli no,così evito di infastidire inutilmente anime sensibili..


Perchè te la prendi?
Tu puoi scrivere quello che ti pare ed io no? Non posso dire che secondo me hai scritto una cosa che non centra?

Non si tratta mica di stabilire quali discorsi siano buoni e quali no, questa non è una faccenda di censura, ma di buonsenso da far funzionare sempre.
Non so se lo hai capito ma qua nessuno ti vuole zittire.


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stalker è minaccioso.
> Vedere la situazione per non creare problemi è invece per nulla minaccioso.


Stalker ma bisognerebbe capire cosa gli dice e cosa gli diceva "chiaramente" la moglie di Franco.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Scusa ma, personalmente, se ipoteticamente mi dovessi accorgere che uno segue i miei movimenti solo per "non creare problemi" mentre mi mette le corna gli do fuoco alla macchina con lui dentro.
> 
> edit: ovviamente in maniera figurata, purtroppo


Ma ovvio perché comunque un amante non ti piace qualunque cosa faccia.:carneval:
Questo non significa che sia corretto definire stalker una persona che cerca di non creare problemi.


----------



## francoff (8 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Non so, ma uno capace di aspettare tua moglie in parcheggio lo vedo anche capace di stalkerare la tua abitazione e dedurre in base ai traffici di auto se ci sei o no.


 Abita a 50 km da noi e poi stalkerare? ha aspettato la donna a cui tiene in un parcheggio . oltre a scopare avranno anche parlato: dove lavori cosa fai...per cui la aspettata ...tutti questi film da 007 io non li vedo


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2017)

Le storie che vengono raccontate qua sono come un piatto complesso e ricco di ingredienti.
Se vuoi capire come è stato cucinato devi avanzare le ipotesi più disparate, e ci sarà chi si accorgerà di un ingrediente, chi di un altro, chi ipotizzerà la presenza di qualcosa che invece non c'è.
Alla fine con gli interventi di tutti forse si riuscirà sicuramente a capire qualcosa di più.
Ma ci vuole tempo e pazienza.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Abita a 50 km da noi e poi stalkerare? ha aspettato la donna a cui tiene in un parcheggio . oltre a scopare avranno anche parlato: dove lavori cosa fai...per cui la aspettata ...tutti questi film da 007 io non li vedo


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Abita a 50 km da noi e poi stalkerare? ha aspettato la donna a cui tiene in un parcheggio . oltre a scopare avranno anche parlato: dove lavori cosa fai...per cui la aspettata ...tutti questi film da 007 io non li vedo


Sei molto equilibrato.


----------



## francoff (8 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Normalmente sono proibiti quelli che pervla bassa gradazione alcolica non garantiscono la mancanza di germi patogeni, come il fragolino. È così?


me lo faccio in casa il fragolino


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> me lo faccio in casa il fragolino


:inlove:


----------



## insane (8 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Abita a 50 km da noi e poi stalkerare? ha aspettato la donna a cui tiene in un parcheggio . oltre a scopare avranno anche parlato: dove lavori cosa fai...per cui la aspettata ...tutti questi film da 007 io non li vedo


Beh un po' di 007 lo hai fatto anche tu qualche tempo fa 

Scherzo dai, sdrammatizzo, spero comunque che tutto si risolva per il (tuo) meglio


----------



## francoff (8 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :inlove:


fragolino, bargnolino, nocino...tutta roba nostrana e buona... ora mi manca quello alla liquirizia che adoro...questa estate in calabria ne ho fatto scorta....finita purtroppo...sei di milano vero?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> fragolino, bargnolino, nocino...tutta roba nostrana e buona... ora mi manca quello alla liquirizia che adoro...questa estate in calabria ne ho fatto scorta....finita purtroppo...sei di milano vero?


Sì sono di Milano.
La liquirizia mi fa schifo. Il resto no :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Beh un po' di 007 lo hai fatto anche tu qualche tempo fa
> 
> Scherzo dai, sdrammatizzo, spero comunque che tutto si risolva per il (tuo) meglio


Infatti basta averlo fatto per capire che non è roba da serial killer.
Io ho pensato anche di offrirmi a un'agenzia di investigazione per la mia abilità :mexican:


----------



## Cuore infranto (8 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti basta averlo fatto per capire che non è roba da serial killer.
> Io ho pensato anche di offrirmi a un'agenzia di investigazione per la mia abilità :mexican:


Se dici facciamo società, io mi occupo della parte "tecnica "


----------



## trilobita (8 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè te la prendi?
> Tu puoi scrivere quello che ti pare ed io no? Non posso dire che secondo me hai scritto una cosa che non centra?
> 
> Non si tratta mica di stabilire quali discorsi siano buoni e quali no, questa non è una faccenda di censura, ma di buonsenso da far funzionare sempre.
> Non so se lo hai capito ma qua nessuno ti vuole zittire.


Capito,ti ringrazio delle tue delucidazioni,ne farò buon uso,fin da ora.
Cantatevela e suonatevela..


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Abita a 50 km da noi e poi stalkerare? ha aspettato la donna a cui tiene in un parcheggio . oltre a scopare avranno anche parlato: dove lavori cosa fai...per cui la aspettata ...tutti questi film da 007 io non li vedo


Ma infatti


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei molto equilibrato.


Si
Come cavolo fai ?


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Capito,ti ringrazio delle tue delucidazioni,ne farò buon uso,fin da ora.
> Cantatevela e suonatevela..


Guarda che sei tu che ti fai dei problemi inesistenti, minchia, quanto sei suscettibile.
E comunque non ho capito una cosa: perchè tu puoi scrivere quello che ti pare ed io no.
Questo non lo hai spiegato.


----------



## Cuore infranto (8 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> fragolino, bargnolino, nocino...tutta roba nostrana e buona... ora mi manca quello alla liquirizia che adoro...questa estate in calabria ne ho fatto scorta....finita purtroppo...sei di milano vero?


Per chi riesce a trovarlo metto anche il Noah ...... forse insane ne sa qualcosa


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Marzo 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Per chi riesce a trovarlo metto anche il Noah ...... forse insane ne sa qualcosa


Rucolino ischitano


----------



## insane (8 Marzo 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Per chi riesce a trovarlo metto anche il Noah ...... forse insane ne sa qualcosa


Qua si trovano ancora i fragolini bianchi e rosati, ma devi conoscere i contadini giusti


----------



## Cuore infranto (8 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Qua si trovano ancora i fragolini bianchi e rosati, ma devi conoscere i contadini giusti


Infatti un contadino è il mio spacciatore


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Rucolino ischitano


Blaise ormai anche ad Ischia sono quasi tutti industriali.


----------



## francoff (8 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Si
> Come cavolo fai ?


Perché ?


----------



## Divì (8 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> me lo faccio in casa il fragolino


Pure il fragolino? Tu mi colpisci al cuore


----------



## francoff (8 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Pure il fragolino? Tu mi colpisci al cuore


Gutturnio e fragolino, preferisco il bargniolino però


----------



## mistral (8 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti basta averlo fatto per capire che non è roba da serial killer.
> Io ho pensato anche di offrirmi a un'agenzia di investigazione per la mia abilità :mexican:


Se ti dicessi quali azioni ho generato da un passo falso di mio marito oppure anche solo da mie sensazioni saresti la prima a dire che la titolare dell'agenzia dovrei essere io e te il mio braccio destro o sinistro ,come preferisci.:carneval:
Ho fatto cose che voi umani........nemmeno se glielo raccontassi a mio marito potrebbe crederci perché significherebbe che lui dovrebbe eleggersi pirla megagalattico.
E non ci penso proprio a dirgli dove sta la falla che è sempre aperta 
Inoltre ho retto il gioco per parecchie settimane,anzi,mesi.
Sapevo più io su di lei che non mio marito ,lui stava ancora pettinando l'unicorno rosa.


----------



## Cuore infranto (8 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se ti dicessi quali azioni ho generato da un passo falso di mio marito oppure anche solo da mie sensazioni saresti la prima a dire che la titolare dell'agenzia dovrei essere io e te il mio braccio destro o sinistro ,come preferisci.:carneval:
> Ho fatto cose che voi umani........nemmeno se glielo raccontassi a mio marito potrebbe crederci perché significherebbe che lui dovrebbe eleggersi pirla megagalattico.
> E non ci penso proprio a dirgli dove sta la falla che è sempre aperta
> Inoltre ho retto il gioco per parecchie settimane,anzi,mesi.
> Sapevo più io su di lei che non mio marito ,lui stava ancora pettinando l'unicorno rosa.


Va be dai ho capito che non mi volete


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Perché ?


Ad essere così equilibrato
Ma non è una critica .


----------



## mistral (8 Marzo 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Va be dai ho capito che non mi volete


Certo che ti vogliamo.Invia curriculum a Brunetta


----------



## Cuore infranto (8 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo che ti vogliamo.Invia curriculum a Brunetta


Curriculum girato


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Pure il fragolino? Tu mi colpisci al cuore


.
certo che il fragolino piace a tutte le donne compresa la mia lei,con la scusa delle cene e pranzi ne compra sempre una


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se ti dicessi quali azioni ho generato da un passo falso di mio marito oppure anche solo da mie sensazioni saresti la prima a dire che la titolare dell'agenzia dovrei essere io e te il mio braccio destro o sinistro ,come preferisci.:carneval:
> Ho fatto cose che voi umani........nemmeno se glielo raccontassi a mio marito potrebbe crederci perché significherebbe che lui dovrebbe eleggersi pirla megagalattico.
> E non ci penso proprio a dirgli dove sta la falla che è sempre aperta
> Inoltre ho retto il gioco per parecchie settimane,anzi,mesi.
> Sapevo più io su di lei che non mio marito ,lui stava ancora pettinando l'unicorno rosa.


.
certo che ha sbagliato ma tu provi un astio verso di lui che vuoi fargli pagare la pena per tutta la vita  prova a farlo camminare sui carboni ardenti penso che sarebbe un male minore di quello che lo aspetta tutti i giorni


----------



## Andrea Lila (8 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti basta averlo fatto per capire che non è roba da serial killer.
> Io ho pensato anche di offrirmi a un'agenzia di investigazione per la mia abilità :mexican:


Anch'io mi offrii in illo tempore . Secondo me facciamo i soldi :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> certo che ha sbagliato ma tu provi un astio verso di lui che vuoi fargli pagare la pena per tutta la vita  prova a farlo camminare sui carboni ardenti penso che sarebbe un male minore di quello che lo aspetta tutti i giorni


Ognuno ha il suo modo di vendicarsi.


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ognuno ha il suo modo di vendicarsi.


.
hai ragione ma sempre a leggere di quello che quel povero uomo deve sopportare , ma non è meglio che si dividono così forse ci pensa di meno?


----------



## mistral (8 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> certo che ha sbagliato ma tu provi un astio verso di lui che vuoi fargli pagare la pena per tutta la vita  prova a farlo camminare sui carboni ardenti penso che sarebbe un male minore di quello che lo aspetta tutti i giorni


Un peccato è per sempre,come i diamanti.:rotfl:
Ma dove leggi astio "attuale" in un post che descrive il periodo dell'investigazione pro scoperta?
Dirgli le mosse e le falle che mi hanno fatto raccogliere indizi e prove non ci penso nemmeno,mi potrebbero tornare utili con lui o con il mio amante:carneval:
Le mie ire funeste di solito descrivono quel periodo e non oggi.Dei giorni nostri attuali parlo poco e generalmente bene.Mio marito vive non molto tranquillamente la sua vita Forse perché per dirla come scrisse Marietto qualche tempo fa,l'ultimo a perdonarsi è stato lui stesso e forse nemmeno del tutto.
Per me il problema non si pone perché sa che non lo perdonerò mai quel gesto.Che poi lui in tanti anni è stato ed è anche altro da quello non ci piove ,e su quello si basa il tutto.


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> *Un peccato è per sempre,come i diamanti.:rotfl:*
> Ma dove leggi astio "attuale" in un post che descrive il periodo dell'investigazione pro scoperta?
> Dirgli le mosse e le falle che mi hanno fatto raccogliere indizi e prove non ci penso nemmeno,mi potrebbero tornare utili con lui o con il mio amante:carneval:
> Le mie ire funeste di solito descrivono quel periodo e non oggi.Dei giorni nostri attuali parlo poco e generalmente bene.Mio marito vive non molto tranquillamente la sua vita Forse perché per dirla come scrisse Marietto qualche tempo fa,l'ultimo a perdonarsi è stato lui stesso e forse nemmeno del tutto.
> Per me il problema non si pone perché sa che non lo perdonerò mai quel gesto.Che poi lui in tanti anni è stato ed è anche altro da quello non ci piove ,e su quello si basa il tutto.


.
pensa se fosse dipeso da te non ci toglievamo neanche con il battesimo il peccato originale .
Capisco che ti ha fatto male e ti lasci una eventualità in caso volessi tradirlo, ma nel finale almeno gli sei debitrice di cosa avete o che ti ha fatto condividere la tua vita con lui.


----------



## mistral (8 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> pensa se fosse dipeso da te non ci toglievamo neanche con il battesimo il peccato originale .
> Capisco che ti ha fatto male e ti lasci una eventualità in caso volessi tradirlo, ma nel finale almeno gli sei debitrice di cosa avete o che ti ha fatto condividere la tua vita con lui.


Mah,dubito che brunetta esponga le sue capacità investigative e chicchessia.:carneval:
E poi cosa cambierebbe il sapere fin dove sono in grado di arrivare per sapere una cosa che MI riguarda?
Se non si ha nulla da nascondere di cosa faccia la CIA non ci può fregare di meno.
Di cosa gli sarei debitrice?
Lo siamo in egual misura per il bene ed il male che ci siamo regalati.
Non ce la passiamo male direi.Sono consapevole di non essere una santa e di avere o aver avuto le mie debolezze come tutti quindi nessun pulpito.
Capisco anche il tuo voler esorcizzare le conseguenze di ciò che poteva succederti se tua moglie avesse scoperto il fattaccio ,ma hai scritto che per come conosci tua moglie ,saresti stato giustiziato all'istante  quindi esilio a vita.Alla fine siamo tutti uguali....


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah,dubito che brunetta esponga le sue capacità investigative e chicchessia.:carneval:
> E poi cosa cambierebbe il sapere fin dove sono in grado di arrivare per sapere una cosa che MI riguarda?
> Se non si ha nulla da nascondere di cosa faccia la CIA non ci può fregare di meno.
> Di cosa gli sarei debitrice?
> ...


Caro Harrison te la sei cercata: impacca e porta a casa.


----------



## mistral (8 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> hai ragione ma sempre a leggere di quello che quel povero uomo deve sopportare , ma non è meglio che si dividono così forse ci pensa di meno?


Ma mio marito vive a casa sua con la sua famiglia,curato e coccolato.
Magari convive male con il rimorso e per le conseguenze del suo gioco ma io non gli infliggo e non lo costringo a nulla fin dal primo giorno.
Penso che tu ti confonda con i racconti del passato,nel pieno della tormenta.
Per il fatto del perdono,non sono obbligata a farlo e per QUEL fatto continuo a reputarlo un grandissimo stronzo non fosse altro per tutto ciò che gli ho dato con il cuore negli anni.
Ma per fortuna tolta L' infelice parentesi in cui il cervello gli è andato in brodo,lui è anche molto altro .
Nel momento in cui fosse solo quello  e io sarò il nulla ,ne riparleremo.


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma mio marito vive a casa sua con la sua famiglia,curato e coccolato.
> Magari convive male con il rimorso e per le conseguenze del suo gioco ma io non gli infliggo e non lo costringo a nulla fin dal primo giorno.
> Penso che tu ti confonda con i racconti del passato,nel pieno della tormenta.
> Per il fatto del perdono,non sono obbligata a farlo e per QUEL fatto continuo a reputarlo un grandissimo stronzo non fosse altro per tutto ciò che gli ho dato con il cuore negli anni.
> ...


Giusto per sapere, cosa apprezzi di lui?


----------



## insane (8 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma mio marito vive a casa sua con la sua famiglia,curato e coccolato.
> Magari convive male con il rimorso e per le conseguenze del suo gioco ma io non gli infliggo e non lo costringo a nulla fin dal primo giorno.
> Penso che tu ti confonda con i racconti del passato,nel pieno della tormenta.
> Per il fatto del perdono,non sono obbligata a farlo e per QUEL fatto continuo a reputarlo un grandissimo stronzo non fosse altro per tutto ciò che gli ho dato con il cuore negli anni.
> ...


Ti ammiro per come riesci a gestire la situazione. A me basterebbe guardare un film con lei dove si sviluppa un tradimento per ripiombare nel baratro e cominciare a provare di nuovo rancore.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Se dici facciamo società, io mi occupo della parte "tecnica "


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se ti dicessi quali azioni ho generato da un passo falso di mio marito oppure anche solo da mie sensazioni saresti la prima a dire che la titolare dell'agenzia dovrei essere io e te il mio braccio destro o sinistro ,come preferisci.:carneval:
> Ho fatto cose che voi umani........nemmeno se glielo raccontassi a mio marito potrebbe crederci perché significherebbe che lui dovrebbe eleggersi pirla megagalattico.
> E non ci penso proprio a dirgli dove sta la falla che è sempre aperta
> Inoltre ho retto il gioco per parecchie settimane,anzi,mesi.
> Sapevo più io su di lei che non mio marito ,lui stava ancora pettinando l'unicorno rosa.


Tzé


----------



## mistral (8 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tzé


Tsk..!


----------



## mistral (8 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Giusto per sapere, cosa apprezzi di lui?


Da tutta questa faccenda dobbiamo togliere la parentesi tradimento.Sviscerata mille volte ,lui ha fatto lo stronzo,si è probabilmente invaghito di un 'immagine allo specchio .In quel,periodo nemmeno io ero molto commestibile.Dire che potevamo essere sull'orlo della separazione non è così azzardato.Eravamo diventati l'incomunicabilità fatta persona,nemmeno fisicamente io riuscivo più a lasciarmi andare.

Per il resto rimango dell'idea che sarebbe difficile trovare qualcuno che possa amarmi in modo  cosi totale come lui ha sempre fatto.Io l'ho sempre amato ma ritengo che lui fosse e sia una spanna sopra.Lui lo fa in modo viscerale ,io ho una parte che rimane razionale.Il mio ignorarlo quando non riuscivo più a comunicare lo ha preso come una coltellata,un tradimento al quale ha messo la pezza nel modo peggiore.O meglio,ha preso la pezza che aveva a portata di mano.

Mi capisce,mi tranquillizza,è sempre entusiasta per qualsiasi rivoluzione che la mia mente partorisce (ti garantisco che la mia mente partorisce come i conigli). Sa fare veramente tutto,non c'è cosa che chieda che lui non sappia fare perfettamente,É instancabile ed entusiasta con lo stesso spirito di un ragazzino.E paziente,anche troppo,mi è sempre stato accanto per esempio nei lunghi anni di problemi di salute di mio padre ,ha sopportato e mi ha supportata nei disagi.Ho goduto di tutta la libertà che chiedevo anche se patisce una gelosia quasi struggente .In liti,discussioni e quant'altro non ha mai alzato i toni e mai mi ha mancato minimamente di rispetto.Mi guarda da tanti anni come fosse la prima volta ,mi desidera e mi stupisce come fosse il primo giorno e proprio qui ho imparato che non è una cosa così normale.
É l'unico uomo col quale ho desiderato avere figli e col quale li rifarei.In ogni caso so che lui per me ci sarebbe sempre nella buona e nella cattiva sorte.
Ci siamo dati il primo bacio a 15 anni,ci siamo lasciati e ripresi in tempi in cui non c'era nulla che contasse al di fuori di noi e questo da adulti non accade in modo così disinteressato perché si cominciano a fare calcoli di opportunità e di aspettative ,noi eravamo noi,nudi senza strutture pre costruite .Non credo sia nemmeno possibile ipotizzare realmente di staccarci e credo sia questo che lo ha distrutto quando si è reso conto.Il credere di poter saltare il fosso se tutto andava a rotoli tra di noi ,ma ritrovarsi solo in mezzo al fiume e piuttosto impaurito.
Poi ha tutta la sua serie di difetti e mancanze che vengono da lontano dei quali si rifiutava di prenderne atto e provvedimenti .Finalmente lo ha fatto ed è il primo ad esserne sollevato e io la seconda.
Poi scusa,gli curo la dieta,la crema anti rughe ,il look,la salute.L'ho mantenuto figo fin'ora tanto che l'amica era stizzita e gli domandava come facesse la moglie a fidarsi mandarlo in giro così (con tutte le zoccole che girano:rotfl ma non sapeva che era la moglie che gli tagliava anche i capelli e che gli compra il 90% del vestiario perché lui andrebbe in giro con la camicia viola e i pantaloni verdi.
Io continuo a godere nel vederlo conciato bene,lei continua a mandare in giro il suo con tuta da ginnastica,sandali e borsello che  pare sia mio marito ad essere quello 10 anni più giovane di lui....con tutte ste zoccole a piede libero non ci si può proprio fidare:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Da tutta questa faccenda dobbiamo togliere la parentesi tradimento.Sviscerata mille volte ,lui ha fatto lo stronzo,si è probabilmente invaghito di un 'immagine allo specchio .In quel,periodo nemmeno io ero molto commestibile.Dire che potevamo essere sull'orlo della separazione non è così azzardato.Eravamo diventati l'incomunicabilità fatta persona,nemmeno fisicamente io riuscivo più a lasciarmi andare.
> 
> Per il resto rimango dell'idea che sarebbe difficile trovare qualcuno che possa amarmi in modo  cosi totale come lui ha sempre fatto.Io l'ho sempre amato ma ritengo che lui fosse e sia una spanna sopra.Lui lo fa in modo viscerale ,io ho una parte che rimane razionale.Il mio ignorarlo quando non riuscivo più a comunicare lo ha preso come una coltellata,un tradimento al quale ha messo la pezza nel modo peggiore.O meglio,ha preso la pezza che aveva a portata di mano.
> 
> ...


Grazie per aver raccontato così bene del tuo rapporto.
Sai na cosa? Mi sembri molto "materna" con lui. (scherzo!) 

Dunque il vostro è una more precoce, (anche il mio). Non certo come quello di un mio amico che sta con sua moglie da quando lei aveva 16 anni...... Bisogna che ci apra un thread sugli amori precoci e sul loro svolgimento.


----------



## mistral (8 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Grazie per aver raccontato così bene del tuo rapporto.
> Sai na cosa? Mi sembri molto "materna" con lui. (scherzo!)
> 
> Dunque il vostro è una more precoce, (anche il mio). Non certo come quello di un mio amico che sta con sua moglie da quando lei aveva 16 anni...... Bisogna che ci apra un thread sugli amori precoci e sul loro svolgimento.


Sono anche materna con lui,come con chi amo perché lo dimostro anche con la cura o con un calcio nel sedere in base al momento.Lui vivrebbe addosso come un koala,io sono più selvatica.
Sto con lui da quando avevo 15 anni e lui 17 con i fisiologici tira e molla dell'adolescenza.
Insieme in via definitiva da quando avevo 19 anni.Abbiamo passato tutto il meglio ed il peggio della nostra vita insieme affrontato la perdita dei nostri papà,è normale che si abbia anche tanto senso di protezione.Credo di essere casa per lui come lui lo è per me.
Insieme siamo più scemi e smielati dei nostri figli che sono rassegnati a non avere genitori mediamente normali ed isterici .
Anzi,nel periodo nero che ha preceduto il tradimento(pur non avendo mai avuto litigi o discussioni in loro presenza,) ci hanno chiesto se era per colpa loro che avevamo smesso di manifestare apertamente le nostre effusioni alle quali sono sempre stati abituati.
Dicevano questo perché da piccoli tentavano di separarci perché la mamma era loro e facevano i gelosi.Pensavano di averci convinti e se ne rammaricavano perché in fondo quel teatrino li rassicurava .
Del periodo delirante del dopo tradimento non hanno notato nulla,siamo stati bravi e civili.Hanno invece notato il periodo in cui lui tradiva perché era palesemente agitato,arrabbiato con tutti,muto con sguardo basso e  sfuggente ,evitava di stare tutti Insieme se non per mangiare e anche in quei momenti pareva un monaco eremita.Solo in quel periodo ,molte volte i figli mi hanno chiesto che cosa avesse ,perché lui rispondeva sempre "mal di testa."


----------



## ologramma (9 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Caro Harrison te la sei cercata: impacca e porta a casa.


.
Che ci vuoi fare , quando una donna , in questo caso Mistral , è convinta di essere nel giusto ed infierisce sulla piaghe altrui è meglio lasciar perdere, ci si rimette di salute e di pace


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Che ci vuoi fare , quando una donna , in questo caso Mistral , è convinta di essere nel giusto ed infierisce sulla piaghe altrui è meglio lasciar perdere, ci si rimette di salute e di pace


 Però tu stai lì a "sfruculiare".


----------



## mistral (9 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Che ci vuoi fare , quando una donna , in questo caso Mistral , è convinta di essere nel giusto ed infierisce sulla piaghe altrui è meglio lasciar perdere, ci si rimette di salute e di pace


Ma sei serio?
Prova a leggere chi ha infierito.
Ti facevo solo notare che un traditore scoperto non se la passa molto bene per parecchio tempo sia che venga sbattuto fuori casa ,sia che ci rimanga .Non se la passa bene sopratutto per il conto che la sua coscienza potrebbe presentargli.Il tradito non se la passa di certo meglio.
E questo lo hai puntualizzato anche te immaginando se tua moglie,per come la conosci  ti avesse scoperto.
Quando ho scritto che alla fine siamo tutti uguali,intendevo che tutti viviamo accettando compromessi perché dall'eden ci hanno cacciati qualche annetto fa.
Per me,per esempio la tua condizione di matrimonio bianco non so se l'accetterei e a suo modo questo è il tuo ergastolo ,carboni ardenti,punizione a vita,chiamalo come vuoi,ma non mi sogno di dirti di cacciare tua moglie che ti fa passare l'ergastolo.Al massimo è una pena dalla quale in qualità di uomo libero ti puoi sottrarre andandotene.Mio marito può fare la stessa cosa perché a casa mia non ci sono sbarre e secondini quindi non ho la necessità di "lasciarlo libero",ha piena facoltà di liberarsi da solo.


----------



## iosolo (9 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Grazie per aver raccontato così bene del tuo rapporto.
> Sai na cosa? Mi sembri molto "materna" con lui. (scherzo!)
> 
> Dunque il vostro è una more precoce, (anche il mio). Non certo come quello di un mio amico che sta con sua moglie da quando lei aveva 16 anni...... Bisogna che ci apra un thread sugli amori precoci e sul loro svolgimento.


Bene, così ci scrivo anch'io. 
Insieme da vent'anni, da quando ne avevamo 19. 

Magari capisco qualcosa in più.


----------



## Piperita (9 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Grazie per aver raccontato così bene del tuo rapporto.
> Sai na cosa? Mi sembri molto "materna" con lui. (scherzo!)
> 
> Dunque il vostro è una more precoce, (anche il mio). Non certo come quello di un mio amico che sta con sua moglie da quando lei aveva 16 anni...... Bisogna che ci apra un thread sugli amori precoci e sul loro svolgimento.


Si sta delineando un quadro inquietante. ...non é che i problemi li abbiamo tutti quelli che abbiamo avuto un amore precoce ?


----------



## francoff (9 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Si sta delineando un quadro inquietante. ...non é che i problemi li abbiamo tutti quelli che abbiamo avuto un amore precoce ?


assolutamente no


----------



## insane (9 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Si sta delineando un quadro inquietante. ...non é che i problemi li abbiamo tutti quelli che abbiamo avuto un amore precoce ?


no no, i problemi sono spalmati un po' su tutti i tipi di rapporto


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Si sta delineando un quadro inquietante. ...non é che i problemi li abbiamo tutti quelli che abbiamo avuto un amore precoce ?



Quelli che hanno avuto (abbiamo avuto) un amore precoce sono sicuramente più a rischio di incorrere in questi "problemi".
Ne sono stra convinta.


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2017)

*e aggiungo*

che se non ci fosse stata la variabile dell'amore precoce non avrei "risparmiato" mio marito.
Sarei stata ferma e determinata, nonché implacabile.


----------



## spleen (9 Marzo 2017)

Pregherei dunque Perplesso di scorporare questa discussione con il titolo di AMORI PRECOCI dentro amore e sesso.
Grazie


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Si sta delineando un quadro inquietante. ...non é che i problemi li abbiamo tutti quelli che abbiamo avuto un amore precoce ?


No tranquilla, il problema è altrove.


----------



## Piperita (9 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> no no, i problemi sono spalmati un po' su tutti i tipi di rapporto


Sarà. ...però ho il dubbio che aumentino le probabilità nel caso degli amori precoci....


----------



## francoff (9 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sarà. ...però ho il dubbio che aumentino le probabilità nel caso degli amori precoci....



su questo sono d accordo....anche se non ne hanno l esclusività


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sarà. ...però ho il dubbio che aumentino le probabilità nel caso degli amori precoci....


D'accordissimo, la mancanza di qualcosa si ricerca nella maturità. " sempre sul pezzo"


----------



## mistral (9 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sarà. ...però ho il dubbio che aumentino le probabilità nel caso degli amori precoci....


I problemi le hanno coppie di tutti i tipi e di tutte le età.Direi che ci sono determinate tipologie di problemi che possono comparire più frequentemente in certe coppie.
Gli amori precoci hanno pregi e difetti come tutti.
Posso pensare che nelle coppie precoci sia più frequente che le aspettative "sognanti" che si avevano all'inizio,quando si era assolutamente sognatori immaturi ,siano molte di più e che quindi sia più facile che alcune vengano disattese.
Anche il percorso di crescita può essere scompensato perché crescere e maturare "simmetrici" può essere molto più difficile.
In età matura ci si ritrova già formati ,con la formula visto e piaciuto ma anche lì,a volte ci si fa piacere un qualcosa che poi si finisce per detestare.E ciò che alla fine non piace è molto difficile da scardinare in quanto ormai radicato nella struttura dell'individuo adulto.
Altro fattore potrebbe essere il desiderio di provare altro dopo tanti anni ma chi ha quell'attitudine non arriva ad essere una coppia precoce che dura decenni.
Credo poco a quelli che hanno cambiato partner una volta al mese per 20 anni e poi decidono di mettere la testa a posto perché hanno provato tutto.Quei soggetti si che potrebbero sentire il desiderio dei vecchi tempi per sentirsi forever  young.
Secondo me è solo questione di fortuna e buon senso.


----------



## spleen (9 Marzo 2017)

Invito gli utenti che hanno qualche intervento in proposito agli amori precoci di farlo nell'apposito thread appena aperto nella sezione "Amore e Sesso" senza ingombrare ulteriormente il 3d di Francoff.

Appena possibile Perplesso spero trasferirà gli interventi da questo a quel 3d.
Grazie


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2017)

ieri mia moglie mi ha detto che viene questa sera a trovarmi( notte) e riparte domenica sera


----------



## ilnikko (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ieri mia moglie mi ha detto che viene questa sera a trovarmi( notte) e riparte domenica sera


Cosa le hai risposto ? Sei contento che venga ?


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Cosa le hai risposto ? Sei contento che venga ?


mica posso dirle di non venire...questo periodo via lo consideravo un mio spazio , però è anche un modo per vederci senza nessuno attorno..probabilmente è un bene, io ne avrei fatto a meno ma forse è un nascondermi


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ieri mia moglie mi ha detto che viene questa sera a trovarmi( notte) e riparte domenica sera


Bello.


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bello.


si? esplicita


----------



## ilnikko (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> mica posso dirle di non venire...questo periodo via lo consideravo un mio spazio , però è anche un modo per vederci senza nessuno attorno..probabilmente è un bene, io ne avrei fatto a meno ma forse è un nascondermi


Se volevi stare da solo e "usare" questo tempo per te avresti potuto dirglielo (di non venire), non credo se la sarebbe presa. Non lo vedo come nascondersi, anche perchè non è una tua scelta la trasferta lavorativa, mica sei scappato.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> si? esplicita


In un vecchio film (si intitolava proprio L'amante) il personaggio dell'amante diceva a lui "Io ci credo che mi ami. Ma se dovessi attraversare la strada per me, non lo faresti". 
Ecco per me spostarsi, realmente o metaforicamente, è sempre il più serio segno di volontà e di interesse e di impegno.


----------



## void (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> mica posso dirle di non venire...questo periodo via lo consideravo un mio spazio , però è anche un modo per vederci senza nessuno attorno..probabilmente è un bene, io ne avrei fatto a meno ma forse è un nascondermi


Vedila così: incontrarsi in "campo neutro", decontestualizzato dagli avvenimenti degli ultimi tempi, può aiutarti a riflettere ed a confrontarti in modo più distaccato e meno emotivo. Poi li tu sembri molto a tuo agio e questo ti dovrebbe dare ulteriore tranquillità.


----------



## ilnikko (10 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In un vecchio film (si intitolava proprio L'amante) il personaggio dell'amante diceva a lui "Io ci credo che mi ami. Ma se dovessi attraversare la strada per me, non lo faresti".
> Ecco per me spostarsi, realmente o metaforicamente, è sempre il più serio segno di volontà e di interesse e di impegno.


ma non è disinteressato, deve farsi perdonare, probabilmente andrebbe pure a piedi...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ma non è disinteressato, deve farsi perdonare, probabilmente andrebbe pure a piedi...


Non tutti lo farebbero o l'hanno fatto.


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2017)

void ha detto:


> Vedila così: incontrarsi in "campo neutro", decontestualizzato dagli avvenimenti degli ultimi tempi, può aiutarti a riflettere ed a confrontarti in modo più distaccato e meno emotivo. Poi li tu sembri molto a tuo agio e questo ti dovrebbe dare ulteriore tranquillità.


Qui io ci sto bene, ho amici, mi piace la città, mi sento a casa. Mica da ora, Tangeri in particolare ma in Marocco in generale io ci sto bene


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> mica posso dirle di non venire...questo periodo via lo consideravo un mio spazio , però è anche un modo per vederci senza nessuno attorno..probabilmente è un bene, io ne avrei fatto a meno ma forse è un nascondermi


non credo tu ti stia nascondendo, ma hai bisogno del tuo tempo per ritrovare te stesso e poi decidere se continuare o meno nel rapporto.
Lei lo ha capito, come ha capito che più tempo passa senza poterti parlare (da vicino) più puoi allontanarti da lei.
Capito questo sta facendo un ultimo tentativo per dimostrarti che sei importante per lei e che lei ha scelto te (magra soddisfazione ma succede).
In "culo alla balena".


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> non credo tu ti stia nascondendo, ma hai bisogno del tuo tempo per ritrovare te stesso e poi decidere se continuare o meno nel rapporto.
> Lei lo ha capito, come ha capito che più tempo passa senza poterti parlare (da vicino) più puoi allontanarti da lei.
> Capito questo sta facendo un ultimo tentativo per dimostrarti che sei importante per lei e che lei ha scelto te (magra soddisfazione ma succede).
> In "culo alla balena".


non voglio essere volgare , non mi pare di esserlo mai stato, ma una cosa che ho pensato quando me lo ha detto ieri , e tra me e me valutavo i pro e contro in tempo quasi reali ...ecco una cosa che ho pensato è.....domani sera magari si scopa....ne ho voglia..


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ma non è disinteressato, *deve farsi perdonare*, probabilmente andrebbe pure a piedi...


Quoto. *Deve* farsi perdonare. E *deve* faticarselo il perdono. Sono contento per Franco che ha una moglie disposta a sbattersi, diversamente da altre che entrano in modalita' passiva e autogiustificano in maniera fantasiosa la loro passivita' (ogni riferimento a fatti realmente accaduti e' puramente casuale )


----------



## Carola (10 Marzo 2017)

Vuol dire che tu ne vali la pena che ci tiene e sta cercando di non perderti 

Per me una cosa positiva 

Io per mio ex marito non L avrei fatta perché X me non non stavo perdendo un uomo che stimo e di conseguenza amo
Stavo lì X la famiglia per noi 5.

Quanto di più sbagliato possa esserci .

In bocca al lupo franco 
Solo tu sai cosa hai in fondo al tuo cuore e ti auguro il meglio .


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> non voglio essere volgare , non mi pare di esserlo mai stato, ma una cosa che ho pensato quando me lo ha detto ieri , e tra me e me valutavo i pro e contro in tempo quasi reali ...ecco una cosa che ho pensato è.....domani sera magari si scopa....ne ho voglia..


Bravooooo!


----------



## Carola (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> non voglio essere volgare , non mi pare di esserlo mai stato, ma una cosa che ho pensato quando me lo ha detto ieri , e tra me e me valutavo i pro e contro in tempo quasi reali ...ecco una cosa che ho pensato è.....domani sera magari si scopa....ne ho voglia..


Anche Qsto è positivo e sano
La desideri ancora Nonostante tutto

Non è da tutti anzi di solito dopo anni passa ...conosco oramai più coppie bianche che altre 

Pensate che è così bello
Io adesso che ho un uomo normale mi sembra quasi "strano "
Mi desidera ha voglia di me ed io di lui e di stare insieme 
Unico neo i miei figli lontani ma impegnati tra gare ecc staranno con il padre che non vedono da 4 settimane .
Forse farà bene anche a loro ma in un angolino da mamma il pensiero va  li ( mi allenerò X end spiccheranno il volo...ecco fossi rimasta sposata sarebbe stato tragico io daSola anche se con lui )

Quanto tempo ho sprecato rincorrendo il nulla...

Buon week a tutti voi


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche Qsto è positivo e sano
> La desideri ancora Nonostante tutto
> 
> Non è da tutti anzi di solito dopo anni passa ...conosco oramai più coppie bianche che altre
> ...


Buone scopate


----------



## Carola (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Buone scopate


buone sciate anche .
Ottimo connubio


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche Qsto è positivo e sano
> La desideri ancora Nonostante tutto
> 
> Non è da tutti anzi di solito dopo anni passa ...conosco oramai più coppie bianche che altre
> ...


 ho voglia di scopare...sono settimane che sono in astinenza...non ho scritto ho voglia di fare l amore con lei....per me è diverso molto diverso


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> non voglio essere volgare , non mi pare di esserlo mai stato, ma una cosa che ho pensato quando me lo ha detto ieri , e tra me e me valutavo i pro e contro in tempo quasi reali ...ecco una cosa che ho pensato è.....domani sera magari si scopa....ne ho voglia..


Direi che sei... sincero (mica ci pensi solo tu...).
Sono contento: quello che sta facendo tua moglie è molto importante.


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ho voglia di scopare...sono settimane che sono in astinenza...non ho scritto ho voglia di fare l amore con lei....per me è diverso molto diverso


Mi pare di capire che in Marocco la prostituzione sia ampiamente diffusa, anche se tecnicamente illegale. Mai pensato di sfogarti a pagamento visto che sei la o e' un concetto che ti e' alieno?


----------



## Carola (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ho voglia di scopare...sono settimane che sono in astinenza...non ho scritto ho voglia di fare l amore con lei....per me è diverso molto diverso


Ma penso che potresti trovare alternative no
?

Lo
So anche io che è diverso franco 
Forse da donna ultimo che no scoperti anche solo X sesso sarebbe uno che mi ha tradito ma X me forse diverso O mi ci dovrei trovare 
Forse con rabbia ... Non so


----------



## Carola (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Mi pare di capire che in Marocco la prostituzione sia ampiamente diffusa, anche se tecnicamente illegale. Mai pensato di sfogarti a pagamento visto che sei la o e' un concetto che ti e' alieno?


Anche Un qualsisia sito di incontri è' più semplice di ciò che si pensi oramai 

L altra sera sono uscita  a cena con amico separato da anni
E assalito da donne !
Lui è sui 50 uomo discreto mediam brillante dovete vedere che messaggi riceve !!


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Mi pare di capire che in Marocco la prostituzione sia ampiamente diffusa, anche se tecnicamente illegale. Mai pensato di sfogarti a pagamento visto che sei la o e' un concetto che ti e' alieno?


pensiero alieno....andare con una per soldi assolutamente no....qui se vuoi le donne sono altrettanto disponibili come da noi..basta solo discrezione....se volessi c' è una nostra impiegata di 30 anni che me lo fa capire da tempo che c' è trippa ... o la direttrice di banca...sposata e divorziata....


----------



## Carola (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> pensiero alieno....andare con una per soldi assolutamente no....qui se vuoi le donne sono altrettanto disponibili come da noi..basta solo discrezione....se volessi c' è una nostra impiegata di 30 anni che me lo fa capire da tempo che c' è trippa ... o la direttrice di banca...sposata e divorziata....


Appunto 
quindi ??


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> pensiero alieno....andare con una per soldi assolutamente no....qui se vuoi le donne sono altrettanto disponibili come da noi..basta solo discrezione....se volessi c' è una nostra impiegata di 30 anni che me lo fa capire da tempo che c' è trippa ... o la direttrice di banca...sposata e divorziata....


Ah beh allora io personalmente non ci penserei 1.5 volte


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Appunto
> quindi ??



che se volessi distrarmi le occasioni non mancano....ma non ne ho voglia...era solo una risposta all' andare a troie


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> buone sciate anche .
> Ottimo connubio


Attenzione a non fargli rompere la gamba di scorta.


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ah beh allora io personalmente non ci penserei 1.5 volte



sto già incasinato così....stasera con la mia signora....forse


----------



## Carola (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> che se volessi distrarmi le occasioni non mancano....ma non ne ho voglia...era solo una risposta all' andare a troie


Siccome hai detto che era solo voglia di scopare una distrazione poteva starci


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> che se volessi distrarmi le occasioni non mancano....ma non ne ho voglia...era solo una risposta all' andare a troie


pero' aspetta, se dici che sei in astinenza e non vedi l'ora di scoparti tua moglie, ma non andresti con la collega 30enne o con la direttrice divorziata.. mi fa pensare che piu' del "sesso" tu stia cercando qualcosa di piu' intimo proprio con tua moglie.


----------



## Carola (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Attenzione a non fargli rompere la gamba di scorta.


Tie'


----------



## Carola (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> pero' aspetta, se dici che sei in astinenza e non vedi l'ora di scoparti tua moglie, ma non andresti con la collega 30enne o con la direttrice divorziata.. mi fa pensare che piu' del "sesso" tu stia cercando qualcosa di piu' intimo proprio con tua moglie.


Franco è cotto di sua moglie solo giustamente arrabbiato 

Non so qsta e 'la mia sensazione 

Comunque positivo secondo me qui ci si salverà ...sensazione mia ripeto


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Siccome hai detto che era solo voglia di scopare una distrazione poteva starci



penso che avere sotto di te una donna che geme di piacere per finta sia quanto di più umiliante ci possa essere...


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> pero' aspetta, se dici che sei in astinenza e non vedi l'ora di scoparti tua moglie, ma non andresti con la collega 30enne o con la direttrice divorziata.. mi fa pensare che piu' del "sesso" tu stia cercando qualcosa di piu' intimo proprio con tua moglie.


Ma che ne so!!


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> penso che avere sotto di te una donna che geme di piacere per finta sia quanto di più umiliante ci possa essere...


Ok per quelle a pagamento che fanno la scenata, ma se le altre due dimostrano un interesse sincero, anche la trombata potrebbe esserlo


----------



## Carola (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> penso che avere sotto di te una donna che geme di piacere per finta sia quanto di più umiliante ci possa essere...


Non dicevo a troie io !!!


----------



## Carola (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ok per quelle a pagamento che fanno la scenata, ma se le altre due dimostrano un interesse sincero, anche la trombata potrebbe esserlo



Pensavo uguale !!

Zoccole mai pensato io


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Pensavo uguale !!
> 
> Zoccole mai pensato io


E' che con le signorine pagate sei sicuro al 100% che e' un puro sfogo animale, e che finito tutto tanti saluti ed esci con gli amici senza pensieri. 

Se invece vai con una che dimostra interesse poi le cose si potrebbero incasinare, sempre che non si mettano le cose bene in chiaro prima della montata selvaggia


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ok per quelle a pagamento che fanno la scenata, ma se le altre due dimostrano un interesse sincero, anche la trombata potrebbe esserlo


quelle a resistere è dura...ma non voglio....ho cose più importanti a cui pensare


----------



## Carola (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> quelle a resistere è dura...ma non voglio....ho cose più importanti a cui pensare


Fai bene franco

Io credo che tu sua una bella persona 

Per Qsto tua moglie sta cercando di recuperare 
Da lì a capire perché si sia fatta sta gran caxzata non saprei ...


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Siccome hai detto che era solo voglia di scopare una distrazione poteva starci


Diglielo che ogni lasciata è persa


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Diglielo che ogni lasciata è persa


Mi piace come ragioni


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Tie'


Non intendevo sciando.


----------



## Carola (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Diglielo che ogni lasciata è persa


Io la penso più come Franco veramente 
Blaise hai L ormone di un 15 enne lo sai ?
capita così X tutti ad una certa età ?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io la penso più come Franco veramente
> Blaise hai L ormone di un 15 enne lo sai ?
> capita così X tutti ad una certa età ?


Io ho il minimo sindacale e integro. Tu lo hai mandato a fangulo perché ti mancava il manico. A ciascuno il suo. Carolina


----------



## Carola (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io ho il minimo sindacale e integro. Tu lo hai mandato a fangulo perché ti mancava il manico. A ciascuno il suo. Carolina


No blaise non era il manico sai .

Era mancanza una relazione normale con un uomo un minimo presente , di calore e condivisione normali 
Una vita noiosamente normale 

Sei volgare e limitato .
Il tuo minimo sindacale è triste come te .
Mi dispiace X la donna che hai al tuo fianco speriamo sia limitata come te così non soffre .


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> No blaise non era il manico sai .
> 
> Era mancanza una relazione normale con un uomo un minimo presente , di calore e condivisione normali
> Una vita noiosamente normale
> ...


Carolina Carolina anche bruni pensiero. Sei sempre una che ha coglionato il marito e hai voglia di dire cazzate. Alla fine ti mancava il bastoncino findus (non scopavi da 1,2,3,4,5,6.....anni)


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Carolina Carolina anche bruni pensiero. Sei sempre una che ha coglionato il marito e hai voglia di dire cazzate. Alla fine ti mancava il bastoncino findus (non scopavi da 1,2,3,4,5,6.....anni)



 mi fate morire voi due, mi sembrate due innamorati che litigano.......


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> mi fate morire voi due, mi sembrate due innamorati che litigano.......


Mo' fai scatenare Carolina....


----------



## Divì (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma che ne so!!


Lo scoprirai solo vivendo .....


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mo' fai scatenare Carolina....


no, e perché???????


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> no, e perché???????


È piena d'ammore e guai a chi glielo tocca.


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Lo scoprirai solo vivendo .....



non solo degregori anche battisti


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> No blaise non era il manico sai .
> 
> Era mancanza una relazione normale con un uomo un minimo presente , di calore e condivisione normali
> Una vita noiosamente normale
> ...


Peeesanteeee!


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> E' che con le signorine pagate sei sicuro al 100% che e' un puro sfogo animale, e che finito tutto tanti saluti ed esci con gli amici senza pensieri.
> 
> Se invece vai con una che dimostra interesse poi le cose si potrebbero incasinare, sempre che non si mettano le cose bene in chiaro prima della montata selvaggia



Qui fai quello che vuoi solo con più discrezione o ipocresia...se non sei sposato non ti danno la stessa camera d' albergo e allora tutti ne prendono 2....è solo ipocresia...poi qui esiste il reato di concubinaggio


----------



## void (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Qui fai quello che vuoi solo con più discrezione o ipocresia...se non sei sposato non ti danno la stessa camera d' albergo e allora tutti ne prendono 2....è solo ipocresia...poi qui esiste il reato di concubinaggio


Come negli Emirati, anche se li non sono così formali. Il massimo dell'ipocrisia. Combinano i matrimoni fra 16enni che non conoscono neanche, poi l'emiro commissiona studi per capire come mai i tasso di fallimento dei matrimoni locali si avvicina all'80%......e i giornali ogni tanto descrivono questa realtà come un fatto preoccupante.

Cazzo, la vita è già difficile di suo, e cosa riusciamo ad inventarci per renderla ancora più complicata...

Tra l'organizzazione sociale dei Bonobo e la nostra ci dovrà pure essere una via di mezzo.


----------



## Divì (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> non solo degregori anche battisti


Eh già. Non è questione di cellule, ma della scelta che si fa .......


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ieri mia moglie mi ha detto che viene questa sera a trovarmi( notte) e riparte domenica sera


Mi sembra più che positivo


ilnikko ha detto:


> Cosa le hai risposto ? Sei contento che venga ?


.
Pensavo tu mi avessi abbandonato:inlove:


----------



## void (10 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Eh già. Non è questione di cellule, ma della scelta che si fa .......


E' anche questione di cellule, perché le scelte che facciamo spesso arrivano da  li.....


----------



## Divì (10 Marzo 2017)

void ha detto:


> E' anche questione di cellule, perché le scelte che facciamo spesso arrivano da  li.....


 citavo Battisti


----------



## twinpeaks (10 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> non voglio essere volgare , non mi pare di esserlo mai stato, ma una cosa che ho pensato quando me lo ha detto ieri , e tra me e me valutavo i pro e contro in tempo quasi reali ...ecco una cosa che ho pensato è.....domani sera magari si scopa....ne ho voglia..


E' una buona, ottima cosa dirsi i propri pensieri volgari, ignobili, etc. Quando si parte da lì, si parte col piede giusto.


----------



## twinpeaks (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> *E' che con le signorine pagate sei sicuro al 100% che e' un puro sfogo animale, e che finito tutto tanti saluti ed esci con gli amici senza pensieri.
> *
> Se invece vai con una che dimostra interesse poi le cose si potrebbero incasinare, sempre che non si mettano le cose bene in chiaro prima della montata selvaggia


Attenzione che non è sempre così, come non è sempre vero che la prostituta finga il piacere: se vuole finge, se vuole si abbandona, proprio come tutte le altre donne. 
inoltre, ci si può benissimo innamorare di una prostituta, e una prostituta può innamorarsi di un cliente. Se qualcuno ha voglia di complicarsi la vita, ma veramente tanto, questa è una soluzione ottimale.


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Attenzione che non è sempre così, come non è sempre vero che la prostituta finga il piacere: se vuole finge, se vuole si abbandona, proprio come tutte le altre donne.
> inoltre, ci si può benissimo innamorare di una prostituta, e una prostituta può innamorarsi di un cliente. Se qualcuno ha voglia di complicarsi la vita, ma veramente tanto, questa è una soluzione ottimale.


Comunque non è il mio caso . Ciao tra un paio d ore arriverà .


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ho voglia di scopare...sono settimane che sono in astinenza...non ho scritto ho voglia di fare l amore con lei....per me è diverso molto diverso


E poi,visto che è il tuo turno,perché declinare???


----------



## void (11 Marzo 2017)

Buongiorno Francoff, da questa parte del mediterraneo è una bella giornata, si sente l'odore della primavera che arriva..
Chissà che bello li, sei in un paese ricco di aromi, e l'Africa amplifica tutto. Che il we ti sia lieve.


----------



## Fairman (11 Marzo 2017)

*Tutte Eguali*

Seguo la vicenda di Francoff dall’inizio, rivivendo la mia storia nella composta, ma profonda e toccante narrazione che ne fa Franco.  Non sarei intervenuto, cosi come non l’ho mai fatto in passato, ma una cosa che ero sicuro sarebbe successa, la moglie che va a trovare Franco, mi ha fatto riflettere.  Storie fra persone diverse in città sicuramente diverse, diventano eguali nei comportamenti dei traditori.  Nella mia storia successe anche questo, dopo il mio allontanamento (il mio volontario e non per lavoro) lei venne a trovarmi. La cosa mi spiazzò, facendomi  tornare indietro, ma, dopo trentatré anni di cui trenta di matrimonio tutto finì lo stesso.  Da sette anni mi chiedo:  Come puoi avere per mesi una vita parallela, che se non fosse stata scoperta sarebbe sicuramente continuata, amare un altro, nel senso più completo della parola amare, e pretendere, quando tutto viene fuori, di rientrare nella tua famiglia.  Pretendere che chi ha costruito una vita con te, ferito nel corpo nel cuore nella mente possa dimenticare. Io misi in dubbio anche il più remoto passato, la paternità dei miei figli, ogni attimo vissuto insieme.   Ancora oggi dopo sette anni (ci siamo separati subito e divorziati dopo)la mia ferita sanguina, la sua,  s’è le fatta chiudere dall’amante, che però la mollò subito dopo.   Molti grandi dolori si affievoliscono nei ricordi, la morte di un congiunto per esempio, perché fanno naturalmente parte della vita, ma il dolore del tradimento, dopo una vita insieme non passa.  Non si può dimenticare che quello pensavi fosse l’amore della tua vita, ha avuto per un anno una vita parallela, vivendo con te, facendo l’amore con te magari un’ora dopo averlo fatto con l’altro.  Non interverrò più, probabilmente non avrei dovuto farlo neanche adesso non avendo portato alcun contributo, ho voluto solo testimoniarti  la mia vicinanza.  Dal più profondo del cuore tantissimi auguri


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Seguo la vicenda di Francoff dall’inizio, rivivendo la mia storia nella composta, ma profonda e toccante narrazione che ne fa Franco.  Non sarei intervenuto, cosi come non l’ho mai fatto in passato, ma una cosa che ero sicuro sarebbe successa, la moglie che va a trovare Franco, mi ha fatto riflettere.  Storie fra persone diverse in città sicuramente diverse, diventano eguali nei comportamenti dei traditori.  Nella mia storia successe anche questo, dopo il mio allontanamento (il mio volontario e non per lavoro) lei venne a trovarmi. La cosa mi spiazzò, facendomi  tornare indietro, ma, dopo trentatré anni di cui trenta di matrimonio tutto finì lo stesso.  Da sette anni mi chiedo:  Come puoi avere per mesi una vita parallela, che se non fosse stata scoperta sarebbe sicuramente continuata, amare un altro, nel senso più completo della parola amare, e pretendere, quando tutto viene fuori, di rientrare nella tua famiglia.  Pretendere che chi ha costruito una vita con te, ferito nel corpo nel cuore nella mente possa dimenticare. Io misi in dubbio anche il più remoto passato, la paternità dei miei figli, ogni attimo vissuto insieme.   Ancora oggi dopo sette anni (ci siamo separati subito e divorziati dopo)la mia ferita sanguina, la sua,  s’è le fatta chiudere dall’amante, che però la mollò subito dopo.   Molti grandi dolori si affievoliscono nei ricordi, la morte di un congiunto per esempio, perché fanno naturalmente parte della vita, ma il dolore deltradimento, dopo una vita insieme non passa.  Non si può dimenticare che quello pensavi fosse l’amore della tua vita, ha avuto per un anno una vita parallela, vivendo con te, facendo l’amore con te magari un’ora dopo averlo fatto con l’altro.  Non interverrò più, probabilmente non avrei dovuto farlo neanche adesso non avendo portato alcun contributo, ho voluto solo testimoniarti  la mia vicinanza.  Dal più profondo del cuore tantissimi auguri


spero tu intervenga ancora, invece...

che è vero, certe ferite non si dimenticano...il rovescio della medaglia è che nonostante la ferita sì è ancora lì. 

E non è banale, e nemmeno scontato. 

Condividere non risolve ma solleva...a lasciarlo accadere


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Seguo la vicenda di Francoff dall’inizio, rivivendo la mia storia nella composta, ma profonda e toccante narrazione che ne fa Franco.  Non sarei intervenuto, cosi come non l’ho mai fatto in passato, ma una cosa che ero sicuro sarebbe successa, la moglie che va a trovare Franco, mi ha fatto riflettere.  Storie fra persone diverse in città sicuramente diverse, diventano eguali nei comportamenti dei traditori.  Nella mia storia successe anche questo, dopo il mio allontanamento (il mio volontario e non per lavoro) lei venne a trovarmi. La cosa mi spiazzò, facendomi  tornare indietro, ma, dopo trentatré anni di cui trenta di matrimonio tutto finì lo stesso.  Da sette anni mi chiedo:  Come puoi avere per mesi una vita parallela, che se non fosse stata scoperta sarebbe sicuramente continuata, amare un altro, nel senso più completo della parola amare, e pretendere, quando tutto viene fuori, di rientrare nella tua famiglia.  Pretendere che chi ha costruito una vita con te, ferito nel corpo nel cuore nella mente possa dimenticare. Io misi in dubbio anche il più remoto passato, la paternità dei miei figli, ogni attimo vissuto insieme.   Ancora oggi dopo sette anni (ci siamo separati subito e divorziati dopo)la mia ferita sanguina, la sua,  s’è le fatta chiudere dall’amante, che però la mollò subito dopo.   Molti grandi dolori si affievoliscono nei ricordi, la morte di un congiunto per esempio, perché fanno naturalmente parte della vita, ma il dolore del tradimento, dopo una vita insieme non passa.  Non si può dimenticare che quello pensavi fosse l’amore della tua vita, ha avuto per un anno una vita parallela, vivendo con te, facendo l’amore con te magari un’ora dopo averlo fatto con l’altro.  Non interverrò più, probabilmente non avrei dovuto farlo neanche adesso non avendo portato alcun contributo, ho voluto solo testimoniarti  la mia vicinanza.  Dal più profondo del cuore tantissimi auguri


Invece sarebbe bello che tu continuassi a intervenire
Intanto benvenuto


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Seguo la vicenda di Francoff dall’inizio, rivivendo la mia storia nella composta, ma profonda e toccante narrazione che ne fa Franco.  Non sarei intervenuto, cosi come non l’ho mai fatto in passato, ma una cosa che ero sicuro sarebbe successa, la moglie che va a trovare Franco, mi ha fatto riflettere.  Storie fra persone diverse in città sicuramente diverse, diventano eguali nei comportamenti dei traditori.  Nella mia storia successe anche questo, dopo il mio allontanamento (il mio volontario e non per lavoro) lei venne a trovarmi. La cosa mi spiazzò, facendomi  tornare indietro, ma, dopo trentatré anni di cui trenta di matrimonio tutto finì lo stesso.  Da sette anni mi chiedo:  Come puoi avere per mesi una vita parallela, che se non fosse stata scoperta sarebbe sicuramente continuata, amare un altro, nel senso più completo della parola amare, e pretendere, quando tutto viene fuori, di rientrare nella tua famiglia.  Pretendere che chi ha costruito una vita con te, ferito nel corpo nel cuore nella mente possa dimenticare. Io misi in dubbio anche il più remoto passato, la paternità dei miei figli, ogni attimo vissuto insieme.   Ancora oggi dopo sette anni (ci siamo separati subito e divorziati dopo)la mia ferita sanguina, la sua,  s’è le fatta chiudere dall’amante, che però la mollò subito dopo.   Molti grandi dolori si affievoliscono nei ricordi, la morte di un congiunto per esempio, perché fanno naturalmente parte della vita, ma il dolore del tradimento, dopo una vita insieme non passa.  Non si può dimenticare che quello pensavi fosse l’amore della tua vita, ha avuto per un anno una vita parallela, vivendo con te, facendo l’amore con te magari un’ora dopo averlo fatto con l’altro.  Non interverrò più, probabilmente non avrei dovuto farlo neanche adesso non avendo portato alcun contributo, ho voluto solo testimoniarti  la mia vicinanza.  Dal più profondo del cuore tantissimi auguri


Mettere in dubbio la paternità è davvero devastante.


----------



## Divì (11 Marzo 2017)

Sono due giorni che ho in testa questa canzone. 

[video=youtube_share;sxM8V6PmqjY]https://youtu.be/sxM8V6PmqjY[/video]

Non ho capito ancora perché ma secondo me c'entra


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Seguo la vicenda di Francoff dall’inizio, rivivendo la mia storia nella composta, ma profonda e toccante narrazione che ne fa Franco.  Non sarei intervenuto, cosi come non l’ho mai fatto in passato, ma una cosa che ero sicuro sarebbe successa, la moglie che va a trovare Franco, mi ha fatto riflettere.  Storie fra persone diverse in città sicuramente diverse, diventano eguali nei comportamenti dei traditori.  Nella mia storia successe anche questo, dopo il mio allontanamento (il mio volontario e non per lavoro) lei venne a trovarmi. La cosa mi spiazzò, facendomi  tornare indietro, ma, dopo trentatré anni di cui trenta di matrimonio tutto finì lo stesso.  Da sette anni mi chiedo:  Come puoi avere per mesi una vita parallela, che se non fosse stata scoperta sarebbe sicuramente continuata, amare un altro, nel senso più completo della parola amare, e pretendere, quando tutto viene fuori, di rientrare nella tua famiglia.  Pretendere che chi ha costruito una vita con te, ferito nel corpo nel cuore nella mente possa dimenticare. Io misi in dubbio anche il più remoto passato, la paternità dei miei figli, ogni attimo vissuto insieme.   Ancora oggi dopo sette anni (ci siamo separati subito e divorziati dopo)la mia ferita sanguina, la sua,  s’è le fatta chiudere dall’amante, che però la mollò subito dopo.   Molti grandi dolori si affievoliscono nei ricordi, la morte di un congiunto per esempio, perché fanno naturalmente parte della vita, ma il dolore del tradimento, dopo una vita insieme non passa.  Non si può dimenticare che quello pensavi fosse l’amore della tua vita, ha avuto per un anno una vita parallela, vivendo con te, facendo l’amore con te magari un’ora dopo averlo fatto con l’altro.  Non interverrò più, probabilmente non avrei dovuto farlo neanche adesso non avendo portato alcun contributo, ho voluto solo testimoniarti  la mia vicinanza.  Dal più profondo del cuore tantissimi auguri


Ma tutt'altro [MENTION=6943]leroluni[/MENTION] è  un piacere leggerti e benvenuto


----------



## Fairman (11 Marzo 2017)

Ringrazio per il benvenuto.
 La solidareità, *non quella del mal comune mezzo gaudio, *sicuramente aiuta


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Seguo la vicenda di Francoff dall’inizio, rivivendo la mia storia nella composta, ma profonda e toccante narrazione che ne fa Franco.  Non sarei intervenuto, cosi come non l’ho mai fatto in passato, ma una cosa che ero sicuro sarebbe successa, la moglie che va a trovare Franco, mi ha fatto riflettere.  Storie fra persone diverse in città sicuramente diverse, diventano eguali nei comportamenti dei traditori.  Nella mia storia successe anche questo, dopo il mio allontanamento (il mio volontario e non per lavoro) lei venne a trovarmi. La cosa mi spiazzò, facendomi  tornare indietro, ma, dopo trentatré anni di cui trenta di matrimonio tutto finì lo stesso.  Da sette anni mi chiedo:  Come puoi avere per mesi una vita parallela, che se non fosse stata scoperta sarebbe sicuramente continuata, amare un altro, nel senso più completo della parola amare, e pretendere, quando tutto viene fuori, di rientrare nella tua famiglia.  Pretendere che chi ha costruito una vita con te, ferito nel corpo nel cuore nella mente possa dimenticare. Io misi in dubbio anche il più remoto passato, la paternità dei miei figli, ogni attimo vissuto insieme.   Ancora oggi dopo sette anni (ci siamo separati subito e divorziati dopo)la mia ferita sanguina, la sua,  s’è le fatta chiudere dall’amante, che però la mollò subito dopo.   Molti grandi dolori si affievoliscono nei ricordi, la morte di un congiunto per esempio, perché fanno naturalmente parte della vita, ma il dolore del tradimento, dopo una vita insieme non passa.  Non si può dimenticare che quello pensavi fosse l’amore della tua vita, ha avuto per un anno una vita parallela, vivendo con te, facendo l’amore con te magari un’ora dopo averlo fatto con l’altro.  Non interverrò più, probabilmente non avrei dovuto farlo neanche adesso non avendo portato alcun contributo, ho voluto solo testimoniarti  la mia vicinanza.  Dal più profondo del cuore tantissimi auguri


Penso invece che la tua narrazione e le tue esperienze possano essere d'aiuto in questo forum.
Benvenuto


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ringrazio per il benvenuto.
> La solidareità, *non quella del mal comune mezzo gaudio, *sicuramente aiuta


Certo è  confronto e conforto 
Qualche volta interagire con "estranei" da modo di chiarirsi le idee


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Penso invece che la tua narrazione e le tue esperienze possano essere d'aiuto in questo forum.
> Benvenuto


Condivido al 100%


----------



## Divì (11 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ringrazio per il benvenuto.
> La solidareità, *non quella del mal comune mezzo gaudio, *sicuramente aiuta


Mah. Io mezzo gaudio non ne vedo 

Vedo tante persone ferite o incazzate o tristi, a volte allegre spiritose o felici per tante cose. Ragionevoli o fuori di testa. Giovani meno giovani .

Sicuramente capaci di accogliere e di capire, alcuni di più, altri di meno.....

È la vita.... e questo è un bel forum.


----------



## Fairman (11 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Mah. Io mezzo gaudio non ne vedo
> 
> Vedo tante persone ferite o incazzate o tristi, a volte allegre spiritose o felici per tante cose. Ragionevoli o fuori di testa. Giovani meno giovani .
> 
> ...


Si lo sò che chi è su questo forum ha poco anzi, niente gaudio.Io parlavo della vera solidarietà, quella che possono  dare anche persone che non conosci ma che sono accomunate da problemi analoghi, e non di quelli che dicono mal comune mezzo gaudio, mi dispiace se sono stato frainteso


----------



## Divì (11 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Si lo sò che chi è su questo forum ha poco anzi, niente gaudio.Io parlavo della vera solidarietà, quella che possono  dare anche persone che non conosci ma che sono accomunate da problemi analoghi, e non di quelli che dicono mal comune mezzo gaudio, mi dispiace se sono stato frainteso


No ti sei spiegato benissimo 

:abbraccio:


----------



## francoff (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E poi,visto che è il tuo turno,perché declinare???


Sei un poveraccio un coglione . Chiudo la discussione e saluti .


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sei un poveraccio un coglione . Chiudo la discussione e saluti .


Quoto,ma rifletti su quello che dici e quello che fai,se fosse vero che hai piacere di riaverla accanto solo per scopare,non ti avrei fatto saltare i fusibili con la mia provocazione....
Puoi anche continuare il tuo 3d,quello che volevo capire l'ho acquisito,quindi non intervengo oltre,non ne avrei motivo,ora mi è chiaro tutto ciò che prima mi era oscuro.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quoto,ma rifletti su quello che dici e quello che fai,se fosse vero che hai piacere di *riaverla accanto solo per scopare*,non ti avrei fatto saltare i fusibili con la mia provocazione....
> Puoi anche continuare il tuo 3d,quello che volevo capire l'ho acquisito,quindi non intervengo oltre,non ne avrei motivo,ora mi è chiaro tutto ciò che prima mi era oscuro.



Il rovescio della medaglia...nel "solo per scopare" c'è la definizione della donna che si "fa solo scopare".  
Se quella donna è quella che vuoi accanto, ti fa saltare qualche fusibile, non pensi? 

Tradotto...è un po' come dare della puttana a quella donna...e se quella donna è tua moglie, magari non ne sei felice

Di mio penso che l'unico scopare che toglie di dignità a qualcuno, sia quello in cui uno dei due impone all'altro l'annullamento di sè.


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quoto,ma rifletti su quello che dici e quello che fai,se fosse vero che hai piacere di riaverla accanto solo per scopare,non ti avrei fatto saltare i fusibili con la mia provocazione....
> Puoi anche continuare il tuo 3d,quello che volevo capire l'ho acquisito,quindi non intervengo oltre,non ne avrei motivo,ora mi è chiaro tutto ciò che prima mi era oscuro.


Trilo in questo momento ( molto sensibile) una provocazione del genere avrebbe fatto saltare i fusibili a chiunque.


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il rovescio della medaglia...nel "solo per scopare" c'è la definizione della donna che si "fa solo scopare".
> Se quella donna è quella che vuoi accanto, ti fa saltare qualche fusibile, non pensi?
> 
> Tradotto...è un po' come dare della puttana a quella donna...e se quella donna è tua moglie, magari non ne sei felice
> ...


Maledetto Antani....
No,forse ho capito.
Io ho letto una situazione tipo questa:"Se pensa di venire qui a riconquistarmi a colpi di fica,gli concedo solo quelli,"mentre è palese(per me),che così non è,difatti,proponendogli un'immagine di sua moglie troieggiante,è scoppiato l'air-bag.
Perché vergognarsi di dire che è talmente forte il sentimento che ancora lo lega a lei,che nessun proposito di stand-by nel loro rapporto ha ragion d'essere?
Va beh,fammi andare a lavorare..


----------



## francoff (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quoto,ma rifletti su quello che dici e quello che fai,se fosse vero che hai piacere di riaverla accanto solo per scopare,non ti avrei fatto saltare i fusibili con la mia provocazione....
> Puoi anche continuare il tuo 3d,quello che volevo capire l'ho acquisito,quindi non intervengo oltre,non ne avrei motivo,ora mi è chiaro tutto ciò che prima mi era oscuro.


mi hai veramente stancato sei volgare insulso e pruriginoso.


----------

